# A New Face for Overclock.net



## Paladin Goo

I like it. /Jeff Goldblum voice
I especially dig the floating navbar. Good work. Very intuitive.

The new overall design sort of reminds me of the pre-huddler OCN.

I do see a bug, though. Check out my avatar - the OCN flame icons are partially behind it.


----------



## H3||scr3am

well interesting... seems that all the signature badges need a transparent background







as does the OCN emote


----------



## BlackVenom

Looks pretty good. Let's see how she navigates!

Edit: Heh.. I think our avatars are trying to hide the old flames.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Nice work







- the other forums I am a part of could learn a few things from OCN


----------



## VSG

I am mixed about this, it seems more like a blog now with the blank background on the edges and the navigation bar.


----------



## Outlaw4lf

I was going to post but you beat me to it lol, KUDOS on the new layout, the top nav bar is much easier for the user, although people that were used to the old one might blink once or twice to get used to the new scheme. I will try to post any issues I find, thank you for making this community what it is, you guys have really done an excellent job. Once again THANK YOU and great job!


----------



## Chargeit

Don't like the scrolling top menu bar. Since XP I've set my browsers up to be as minimal as possible. Having a scrolling bar at the top of the screen that moves with you works against this.

Seems like a move that favors smartphones and tablets.


----------



## BoredErica

So far, looks pretty good to me.


----------



## andrews2547

I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


----------



## PR-Imagery

No.


----------



## hermitmaster

Navbar is broken for me in Safari 9.0.1. Logo looks wonky when I scroll to top. Looks good otherwise!


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


Have to agree with this. The darker navbar and buttons across the site also don't seem in line with the lighter palette they're against, not to mention the buttons look like the subscribe button from twitch


----------



## ku4eto

The avatars thumb preview is borked up, it gives it really pixelated view. Also, changing the color for the side blocks will be a good idea, the top black is good, the buttons blue is good, but the old blue color on the side blocks is not really fitting in.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> I especially dig the floating navbar


Technically, it's

Code:



Code:


float:none; 
position:fixed;


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


I have to agree, especially the dark blue buttons feel like they are not loaded right and should be lighter.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


Yeah, i noticed there's quite a bit of scaling errors that need fixing. My avatar image in the top bar extends a couple of pixels below the bar, the aforementioned flames getting buried by the avatars, the +/- forum segments are slightly too big suffering the same issue as the avatar in the bar, and the new post indicator has the bottom segment cut off.

Does it in both Firefox 26 and the latest version of chrome.

Quick edit: Users should also have the ability to set whether the top bar is persistent or not, or have the "collapsed" version of the bar be noticeably thinner instead of slightly thinner.


----------



## Artikbot

Sorry, I can't bring myself to like this one.

There are no borders anywhere, it is extremely confusing. Emoticons with coloured backgrounds are broken. Avatars eat into the flames. Text isn't centered inside the buttons, and unreadable for the most part because of poor contrast. The bar at the top with persistent location is annoying and gives me a feeling very similar to claustrophobia.

Everything blends together and there is little distinction between background, forum body, posts, titles, anything.

I was a massive supporter of the Huddler look but this... Nope. Sorry.

Sidenote: I am desperately trying to force Firefox to load an alternate HTML file for the website that doesn't include the top bar. That's now much I hate it.

Sorry if I sound very negative.


----------



## emc_2

Looks good to me.

Getting some memory allocation errors when trying to view various threads. But other than that; it's been smooth so far.


----------



## caenlen

i love it, works great and looks perfect for me in chrome beta.


----------



## mtcn77

Sticky login menu looks awesome. Now, I don't have to scroll to the top every time to check what's up.


----------



## inedenimadam

Its not a subtle change, but functionality is the same. Skin it however you like, just don't make it difficult to use.


----------



## Master__Shake

i like it.










good job OCN!

but where it says posted time and number does it have to be grey?

why not white?


----------



## ronnin426850

It's amazing, I like it a lot, but it doesn't render correctly on Internet Explorer on Win10, screenshot attached:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

We are aware of the Signature awards and the Emoticons needs fixing, we will get to work on that for sure.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Any chance you are looking into a few color options the user can set if possible?

In an old forum I was a part of, I think it was hosted by vBulletin, (it was a car forum and perhaps its specific to that host), but it had a drop down at the very bottom that let you pick a few templates for different color schemes, mostly the background colors and accents in the threads if i recall.

Basically it would drop down with like "OCN Default", "Fancy name for green theme", "Fancy name for brown theme", "Fancy name for red theme", "OCN Classic", etc. and maybe had 5 options total, but just 3 would be a nice choice to have.

That is one of the biggest things I wish OCN had ever since I joined since I am/was not a fan of the very blue setup. I prefer this dark/light contrast theme you have now compared to the blue, but would also like the opportunity to choose others and I bet some users would prefer a different color than this (you cant ever please everyone). Maybe even get approval to do like an AMD, Nvidia, Intel, etc theme with just repetitive logos as a backdrop.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Interesting, in the drop down at the top right for my user account settings, my username isn't quite right. In the drop down it shows "faster_is_better" Missing the capital "F". Anyone has something strange like that?

Going into my control panel everything looks about the same though.


----------



## JKuhn

I have to agree with Artikbot, in that I don't like the new UI. I suppose my biggest issue is that everything is so detached and that makes it feel completely unorganised for me. I'd even go as far as to say it's total chaos for me.

I don't know if this is something you're set on (stuff like having the buttons completely detached from everything else), but I feel the old UI had more order to it. The buttons also draw my eyes away from the text.


----------



## Zhilin

Very nice!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Interesting, in the drop down at the top right for my user account settings, *my username isn't quite right*. In the drop down it shows "faster_is_better" *Missing the capital* "F". Anyone has something strange like that?
> 
> Going into my control panel everything looks about the same though.


Same here. Mine shows as jkuhn, while it should be JKuhn.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's amazing, I like it a lot, but it doesn't render correctly on Internet Explorer on Win10, screenshot attached:


^ This also happens on Google Chrome (Windows 7)

I like the new colours, but it's a bit difficult to read when a post has been posted. Pic:


----------



## GingerJohn

Do we have a bug report thread for this?



Spoiler: A few quick observations



The "Are you sure you want to clear the editor?" dialogue box is the old one.

The attach picture dialogue is inconsistent, some elements are updated, some elements are the old style (specifically the "cancel", "back", and "next" buttons).

The "reduce the section" button on the homepage is the wrong size / alignment:


Black bar at the top is sized to the window, so if your window allows a scroll to the side the black bar ends short of the actual page:


Also, avatars are overlapping the flames, and with avatars off the "Joined: {date}" text is overlapping the flames.

Badges don't have a transparent background, so they look terrible.

Text isn't properly centred in the "Multi", "Quote", and "Reply" boxes.

Text not properly centred in the "SUBMIT" post box

"Multi" button doesn't change when you click on it - no "active" state

Very little difference in shade between the post background and contents of a spoiler background

This is on Chrome, 46.0.2490.86 m


----------



## Wishmaker

...tis weird







.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Technically, it's
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> float:none;
> position:fixed;


Damn you and your technicalities.
Don't be sassin' me, bro.


----------



## Pawelr98

I have mixed feeling about this.

Giving an option to switch between new/old would be better.

Some images glitch,big threads ( I have 100posts/page) fail to load*/load very slowly (comapred to old UI)


Spoiler: *



Code:



Code:


Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 4778255 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/common/common.formatting.php on line 661




Not sure if revelant but never happened to me on old UI.
I use chrome 46.0.2490.86 m.

I mean I can get used to new UI elements placing but the bugs need to be fixed first.


----------



## bigkahuna360

It's nice that you guys are working so hard trying to make an amazing site so much better, but I'm not sure I like it either as geggeg said. I'm not too much of a fan of the blog look.


----------



## Munnerlyn

I love the new design.... Kudos to the OCN Staff!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The site is awesome on mobile btw!!! Makes for some good time spent on the metro!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I have mixed feeling about this.
> 
> Giving an option to switch between new/old would be better.
> 
> .


This

I hate this java/floating content layout. It always congests my web browsers.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks ok to me, keep up the good work OCN.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Who vomited?

I thought my browser broke or I clicked a link to a malicious site.


----------



## dmasteR

I like majority of the new look, but a few things that just seem out of place to me.



The number of subscriptions/Messages seem out of place, and a tad small.

Same thing here as well, seems out of place.



Also a lack of consistency. The avatar notification is Orange number, with a white background. In the drop down it's the opposite.



Orange background, and a white number.

Oh, and also not a huge fan of the the blue buttons, but just my personal opinion haha. They as well seem rather out of place to me.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

No like.

Looks 'cheap'......has a Win10 vibe about it.

A dark version of the current theme would be better.......

*sadface*


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Who vomited?
> 
> I thought my browser broke or I clicked a link to a malicious site.


Right?!
I like how they heard everyone complain about massdrop's new layout, and decided to use it for themselves.


----------



## PR-Imagery

In the words of a wise man, "garbage".


----------



## sugarton

Looks really slick, I like it


----------



## rgrwng

so far, looks great on firefox here at work.

i like the new blue buttons, myself. site also seems to load faster.


----------



## Omega X

Looks jarring and inconsistent.


----------



## Zero4549

Just a wee bit broken. Also not a fan of the logo change. Don't really care one way or the other about color changes (aside from where they are broken).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Our new navbar is designed to give you quick access to the things the most people want from OCN. It is "sticky" and always with you, ensuring links to the forum index, search, your profile, and the most commonly used sections of the site are always nearby. The full-height logo is used when you're at the top of a page, and as you scroll down the logo condenses into a minimized version to preserve the most of your screen real estate. We've replaced the navbar links for other sections with a collection that we feel emphasizes what we're most about: overclocking forums, news, gaming, reviews, and Rigbuilder (which was previously at the far right side of the navbar, but is now treated like a first-class navbar element). At the far right, an always-available search dialog makes it easy to find what you're looking for without going back to the homepage. The new continuous canvas from both page gutters across the ad unit at the top of the page will allow us to make better use of custom advertising campaigns, reducing our reliance on generic network ads and letting us show you more advertisement from brands you actually care about as an enthusiast, built by our ad developers to be unobtrusive and look good.


Will this navbar be customizable in the future? I like the idea of having commonly used areas on there, but I'd love it if they could be changed so that they can fit each and every user.

Other than the few kinks that others have already pointed out, I do like the layout, but I feel like the floating navbar should get smaller or something when using a lower resolution screen.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Why are our avatar pictures blurry? Can we fix this please???

Also wish the bar up top had an option to change colors. I prefer it to be the same blue as the website versus the black it is now.

Wish you could also resize the bar so you could make it smaller for minimalist users like myself.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Cant click the mouse scroll wheel down to open the link for this thread into a new tab in Chrome? It gives me a fatal error.
Quote:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1060864 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/application/modules/forums/views/threads/view.php on line 31


And... now it works. First impressions is that it all looks good. May take a little bit to get used to, but is an improvement.

Edit again... nevermind, looks like there are still issues when I tried to open the [email protected] forum by clicking the center mouse wheel.
Quote:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1607774 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/libraries/Loader.php on line 608


When clicking the header on this new tab to attempt to get back to the home page it gives more errors. Seems to get a bit confused when you have multiple tabs open?


----------



## shelter

I'm getting a lot of these...

Quote:


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 236501 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/libraries/Loader.php on line 608


With Chrome in Windows 7 and in Fedora 20.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Don't like the scrolling top menu bar. Since XP I've set my browsers up to be as minimal as possible. Having a scrolling bar at the top of the screen that moves with you works against this.
> 
> Seems like a move that favors smartphones and tablets.


Have to agree with this, the persistent navbar is just annoying to me. Also the 'mobile' look I don't like and is a pet peeve of mine with many sites now. IMO create two separate sites, one for desktop and one for mobile and everyone can be happy.

Edit: Oh yeah, the dark blue buttons look really out of place too.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Don't like the scrolling top menu bar. Since XP I've set my browsers up to be as minimal as possible. Having a scrolling bar at the top of the screen that moves with you works against this.
> 
> Seems like a move that favors smartphones and tablets.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with this, the persistent navbar is just annoying to me. Also the 'mobile' look I don't like and is a pet peeve of mine with many sites now. IMO create two separate sites, one for desktop and one for mobile and everyone can be happy.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, the dark blue buttons look really out of place too.
Click to expand...

We have a separate mobile already


----------



## korruptedkaos

put it back the way it was! I really dont like it


----------



## wanako

I walked in like


----------



## xenophobe

I keep getting Hudder memory error message.

AND PLEASE put "Subscriptions" back somewhere I can just one-click it, like before.


----------



## dir_d

So much whining...I like change, surprising that so many people in IT hate change. There are bugs with everything, they will sort them out.


----------



## StormX2

not a fan of the changes, kept making me think i was highlighting buttons or something by accident, thought my browser got borked to holy hell.

I'm not exactly against change, but I hate when people attempt fix what aint broke, ya dig?

overall, I dislike every change we can currently see, I dislike having to click to my profile in order to interact with my account in any way (the only quick access is to my messages)

my avatar is known for being low quality, but this is worse than its ever been.. ever.. and ive used a few different version of it over the last 9 years


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys,

Thanks for this great feedback so far! We hear you on the defects present - we're cataloging and triaging all of these issues now, and will begin working to refine them ASAP.

Addressing a few non-defect comments:

Yes, we do eventually want to provide user-selectable skins. We've talked about this for a while and agree it is important, though it would very likely take the form of selectable color palates vs fully custom page layouts. We've darkened some of the forum colors in this facelift project, but we imagine selectable skins coming in "day mode" and "night mode" flavors.

We will not be able to provide user preferences for a fixed version of this navbar. Understandably we cannot make changes which please all people all the time and we generally do try to provide preferences for features wherever we can, but, in the case of something like this which has such broad impact on the site layout we simply don't have the resources to maintain completely separate featuresets. I know some people will find this frustrating, as with any change, but we hope that with a little bit of time and usage a strong gut reaction against the updates will turn into something which we can all at least tolerate, if not eventually enjoy. For the majority of folks who already love the changes, great!

We're being very deliberate when we call this a "facelift" and not a "redesign".







Read into this distinction and winkie-face however you want.


----------



## Alex132

Issues:

Favicon is stretched / blurry / black (issue?)
Buttons are not consistent in font size, location, and far too blue.
Buttons contains a mix of FULL CAPITALS and Capital+lower-case.
Avatars overlap Rep fire-icon. / Date overlaps if avatars disabled.
Report button / edit button do not match in style.
Report button is blurry.
PREVIEW / SUBMIT buttons have different font sizes.
Top-right profile icon is blurry.
Top-right profile name contains no capitalization.
Red "not read" icon for sub-forums etc. does not match OCN's color-scheme.
Spoilers in signatures do not match background color.
Full Page Editor's icon looks out of place.
Signature badges (Folding etc.) do not match background color.
Home / Subscription page has a different "Overclock.net" icon, which is taller. Thus, changing the size of the black bar and leaving empty space above the | FORUMS | NEWS | GAMING | REVIEWS | RIGBUILER | icons

Suggestions:

Black bar follow toggle option?


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with this. The darker navbar and buttons across the site also don't seem in line with the lighter palette they're against, not to mention the buttons look like the subscribe button from twitch
Click to expand...

Me three. TBH I liked the old layout. This is gonna take some getting used to. And Black background for the navbar? you could of at least matched the dark blue background of the page. It would have held it together better.

(Disclaimer - I hate change!)


----------



## nagle3092

Edit: This is an browser addon issue.


----------



## MiiX

Make the buttons a but darker, and add some edges to them, and I think it'll do the trick, IMO.

Love the top, but I was personally a fan of the separated Messages/Subscription box we had, I guess we just have to get used to it. To keep up with the world, changes will always be made.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I can't say I inherently hate it but wow does this feel like a beta. Fix the contrast issues, button size and placement, etc. and then we'll talk. The "modern" style - basic polygons and very 2D shapes - doesn't really affect the functionality and it functionally appears more or less like Huddler - which is good, certainly - but it seems very rushed trying to hop on that bandwagon.

Also please give an option to let us fix the top bar to the top of the page, rather than the top of the window. It's one of the biggest changes to Wikia that I utterly despise. "position:fixed" should never be used in CSS ever.

EDIT: Also, doesn't it seem a bit pointless to display a "0" by private messages and subscriptions when there is nothing new unread? Just erase it entirely. That's done on the mobile site and was formerly done on the desktop site.


----------



## Decade

Not a fan, will continue to use it and get used to it.

I just learned how to use the most user unfriendly access control software ever made (Linear Access Base 2000)... I can get used to OCN's new look.


----------



## Cyrious

Getting an awful lot of Huddler memory allocation errors. I have to hard reload a page (Ctrl+F5) to get it to load.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Had to put my "Homepage Spotlight Module" on minimal other wise front page wouldn't load and I'd get one of those fatal messages. I'll hold on to my opinion of the redesign until bugs are squashed. I'm not going to let mis-colored badges distract me from what really matters - is this new layout better?


----------



## latelesley

Suggestion - Let us have the old theme as a choice in preferences


----------



## Duality92

When it gets more ironed out, I'll love it even more. I actually do really like it so far.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> Suggestion - Let us have the old theme as a choice in preferences


+1


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Update: Opening threads doesn't line up like how it used to. 

It used to line up the top of the post with the top of the page. Now there is a gap and I'm worried of missing posts...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Had to put my "Homepage Spotlight Module" on minimal other wise front page wouldn't load and I'd get one of those fatal messages. ...


Interesting that in my case i would get those errors if I choose minimal or low impact but things seem fine in standard mode!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> It's amazing, I like it a lot, but it doesn't render correctly on Internet Explorer on Win10, screenshot attached:


I'm not able to reproduce this in IE 11.0 on Windows 10 - can you please clear browser cache to confirm it is still a problem and then create a new thread in the Bug Report forum, if so? Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Interesting, in the drop down at the top right for my user account settings, my username isn't quite right. In the drop down it shows "faster_is_better" Missing the capital "F". Anyone has something strange like that?
> 
> Going into my control panel everything looks about the same though.


Noted, thanks! Adding to our defect list.


----------



## Duality92

The one and only request I have is if you could put the overclock.net page to be the width of the browser like everything else. Is this possible?


----------



## zealord

I am fine with it. It is a bit fresher but still has its old soul. It fits better to Win 8.1/10 imho


----------



## Alvarado

I was actually wondering what was going on, went looking for a news post but didn't find anything. My only suggestion would be to allow us to have the old theme as an option.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I'm not able to reproduce this in IE 11.0 on Windows 10 - can you please clear browser cache to confirm it is still a problem and then create a new thread in the Bug Report forum, if so? Thanks!


That's Ctrl+F5 to refresh the page and clear the cache, by the way.

Quote:


> Noted, thanks! Adding to our defect list.


I think it's like that for everybody. I'm not cynicalunicorn goshdarnit! I know how to use my shift key!









Actually, Chipp, you have a capital letter in your name. Is it not like that for you as well?


----------



## Derp

I like the new look but I'm getting this error randomly when refreshing the home page:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 236397 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/libraries/Loader.php on line 608


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> So much whining...I like change, *surprising that so many people in IT hate change*. There are bugs with everything, they will sort them out.


Actually, it's not surprising at all. Lots of people in IT (and on this site) have some degree of autism, and that's one of the classic symptoms.

EDIT: I just got another error when I submitted my post.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I was actually wondering what was going on, went looking for a news post but didn't find anything. My only suggestion would be to allow us to have the old theme as an option.


Hit the Overclock with the flame symbol up top to get the old theme and news posts on the right.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello!! OMG..!!

I have finally managed to log in!! And I am NOT SURE AT ALL IF this message will get posted!! I am trying for lots of minutes now to reach this thread and post a message! I am getting the following error:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1576960 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/application/modules/forums/views/threads/view.php on line 31

each time I try to reach a thread I am subscribed or even to post something!























I like the new interface, I do not mind about it, but WHY is this error appearing?!

Also, with this new interface I have to enter my password each time I log in







My browser does not save the password anymore








And WHY am I taken to this big window to create a new account since I already have an account?

Jesus, I hope this post will get through!!

Phew! At least my post got posted! Phew~!


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else feel like the site doesn't load nearly as quick anymore? Could just be me, and my routing to the site is not nearly as good.


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> So much whining...I like change, *surprising that so many people in IT hate change*. There are bugs with everything, they will sort them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not surprising at all. Lots of people in IT (and on this site) have some degree of autism, and that's one of the classic symptoms.
> 
> EDIT: I just got another error when I submitted my post.
Click to expand...

Well there is always the other train of thought, as in, "If it ain't broke..."


----------



## _LDC_

I like the changes, feels much cleaner and overall readable


----------



## Hyoketsu

I'm not too sure about dropping the .net part in the logo, but otherwise it looks nice


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello!! OMG..!!
> 
> I have finally managed to log in!! And I am NOT SURE AT ALL IF this message will get posted!! I am trying for lots of minutes now to reach this thread and post a message! I am getting the following error:
> 
> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1576960 bytes) in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/7e65561d90dec057792c78764d1a076b9ac69356/v2/system/application/modules/forums/views/threads/view.php on line 31
> 
> each time I try to reach a thread I am subscribed or even to post something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new interface, I do not mind about it, but WHY is this error appearing?!
> 
> Also, with this new interface I have to enter my password each time I log in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My browser does not save the password anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WHY am I taken to this big window to create a new account since I already have an account?
> 
> Jesus, I hope this post will get through!!
> 
> Phew! At least my post got posted! Phew~!


So sorry for the trouble! This is an unrelated infrastructure issue that our team is currently working on. We are tracking the issue in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580700/fatal-errors-in-loader-php


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone else feel like the site doesn't load nearly as quick anymore? Could just be me, and my routing to the site is not nearly as good.


noticed the same. sometimes it doesn't load at all.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I usually don't respond to UI re-designs or "facelifts" but thought I would share my









Not a big fan of the dark blue "Reply", "REP+", "Submit" buttons... I thought the other buttons looked perfect with the color scheme and were more refined.

I'm okay with the black fixed nav bar, but the black does seem a little out of place with the rest of the color design. Although it may add that extra color dimension? Not sure haha.

One super tiny detail that I thought was interesting... is the black flame icon for bookmarks on my browser toolbar:


Not sure if anyone else uses this or has a different toolbar background, but again just something minor. Obviously not very visible on my toolbar.

Other than the seemingly random color scheme changes I don't mind it at all.


----------



## ZephyrBit

I actually really like it! I'm sure most of the major problems will be ironed out pretty soon, so I'm not too anxious about it. Most issues I have are cosmetic (aside from the really long load times). Also I cant seem to attach an image (by link if it matters). I'm guessing the servers are just a bit heavy right now. I'm going to keep editing this with all of my issues.
http://puu.sh/lnXXP.png
-Just some front page stuff shown in the picture, and that page icon looks like its stretched oddly.
-I also think that the new darker blue buttons look nice, but should be put back to OCN colors. It feels too windows 10ish.
-When you expand a sigrig it just redirects you to the top of the page
-If you aren't already logged in, you have to first go to the signup page, then the "login for existing user" (which is a broken button).
-Search bar is broken
-Hover over the forums button is broken


----------



## Fiercy

So now in order to view my subscriptions i need to click to open a menu? Instead of just click once like I used to? Doesn't sound like an improvement to me. Or did I miss something?


----------



## ranseed

looks ugly.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So now in order to view my subscriptions i need to click to open a menu? Instead of just click once like I used to? Doesn't sound like an improvement to me. Or did I miss something?


You can just hover over your avatar and it will all drop down.


----------



## fragamemnon

I would rather use the old layout.

Obvious glitches aside:

Minimalistic approach has negative impact on navigation in some aspects, for example reaching PMs/Subscriptions. There is an extra mouse-over/click introduced.
Colour scheme is _really_ out of place. Blue (several shades) with orange, grey, white and black, together.
If Sig-rigs are auto-expanded, their background is very bright.
On which premise was "Gaming" chosen as an extra button in the title bar? If we are allowed an opinion, I believe there should be (at least a second, if not replaced) another button for [email protected] and BOINC. Perhaps other categories, too.

I welcome change, but I find the recent minimalistic trend a backwards approach which embraces ugliness. White it saddens me that OCN is following that path, I understand it.


----------



## tylerand

I like how the menu moves with the page, the black really doesn't go with the blue though. It also really hurts my eyes.

Everything else just seems like little bugs that could be fixed though. Such as the flames behind the avatars, the overclock logo when scrolled at the top is a different size and has a weird background, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather use the old layout.
> 
> Obvious glitches aside:
> 
> Minimalistic approach has negative impact on navigation in some aspects, for example reaching PMs/Subscriptions. There is an extra mouse-over/click introduced.
> Colour scheme is _really_ out of place. Blue (several shades) with orange, grey, white and black, together.
> If Sig-rigs are auto-expanded, their background is very bright.
> On which premise was "Gaming" chosen as an extra button in the title bar? If we are allowed an opinion, I believe there should be (at least a second, if not replaced) another button for [email protected] and BOINC. Perhaps other categories, too.
> 
> I welcome change, but I find the recent minimalistic trend a backwards approach which embraces ugliness. White it saddens me that OCN is following that path, I understand it.


Also i agree with this. Specifically the colour difference for sig rigs seems very out of place, and the additional steps to get to things like PMs and Subs.


----------



## LostParticle

I like it. I do mind about it. I can learn it and get used to it, and I will. One thing has changed for me though and it bothers me. Now, I have to type my password each time I log in. I am using Opera this period and it saves my username and password. Now it does not. I have to type the password. I have cleared the the forms and passwords and logged in here. It asked me to save the pass, I saved it, closed the browser, opened it again and logged in. It did not remember the password, I had to type it.

I don't know if with other browsers it will be the same. Logging in here was an one-click process for me. Not any more.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Update: Opening threads doesn't line up like how it used to.
> 
> It used to line up the top of the post with the top of the page. Now there is a gap and I'm worried of missing posts...


This, I have a slight case of OCD and I'm sure I'll get used to it, but it is a peeve of mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerand*
> 
> I like how the menu moves with the page, the black really doesn't go with the blue though. It also really hurts my eyes.
> 
> Everything else just seems like little bugs that could be fixed though. Such as the flames behind the avatars, the overclock logo when scrolled at the top is a different size and has a weird background, etc.


The logo is a different size on purpose. It removes a part of it when you scroll down.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Are webm supported yet?


----------



## Cavey00

I like it so far but agree that it still needs some finishing touches. Also partial because the OCN flame that I carved into the side of my LianLi case is missing the little separate tip that was on the original and I just changed to white pastel last month, which is the background for said flame hole. Flame hole...

Anyway, my pc matches this perfectly now so I'm happy.


----------



## MrBalll

Not too bad. Takes time getting used to change. I remember the last website overhaul we had I hated it at first but then got used to it and liked it.
Don't hate this new one, just like stated there are a few bugs to work out and some color matching to look at.
Hoping you guys will make a 10 and five year badge. Seem like good milestones to me and I like the way they look.

Do like the new 'logo' though and the new bookmarks icon.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I am really not a fan of the new buttons.

I think the bar at the top looks good, but I hate mouse over menus and scrolling headers like that--personal preference I suppose.

I really really don't like the new buttons though if I'm honest.

The colour nor the design.


----------



## LostParticle

I would like to ask you something because perhaps I am missing something or making a mistake in my process.

Is this the new way of logging in?

*Already a member but I have to select it.*


*I have to type my username and password*


Until yesterday I was just loading the main page from my bookmarks and pressing the log-in button. Just that, and I was logged in. Is this the new way, now? Why isn't my browser saving my username and password, like it did with this site until a couple of hours ago? Is it my browser or the new interface?


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBalll*
> 
> Not too bad. Takes time getting used to change. I remember the last website overhaul we had I hated it at first but then got used to it and liked it.
> Don't hate this new one, just like stated there are a few bugs to work out and some color matching to look at.
> Hoping you guys will make a 10 and five year badge. Seem like good milestones to me and I like the way they look.
> 
> Do like the new 'logo' though and the new bookmarks icon.


I agree I hated the first overhaul too but its sorta grown on me, Id like those milestones too, great idea!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> We have a separate mobile already


I know, the separate sites comment was general rather than aimed at OCN. It does however beg the question why the decision was made to make the desktop version look like a mobile one


----------



## DrFPS

Looks awesome guys.

The buttons are a little bright, but you know what, it's fine.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Not a fan of the new look right now, but as always I give it time and eventually I start to like it.


----------



## Lord Venom

The favicon is wrong for IE/Edge. Chrome/Firefox look great with the new one.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> The favicon is wrong for IE/Edge. Chrome/Firefox look great with the new one.


Does no one else feel it looks far too stretched horizontally?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Does no one else feel it looks far too stretched horizontally?


I do.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> So now in order to view my subscriptions i need to click to open a menu? Instead of just click once like I used to? Doesn't sound like an improvement to me. Or did I miss something?


Exactly what I thought


----------



## Alex132

Oh, it's 14x16. And probably being stretched to 1:1. I thought they would have padded the extra space on the sides with emptiness.


----------



## Cybertox

Its good to see OCN finally implementing new changes and improvements. That is never a bad thing.

However, as some people already pointed out, it looks unfinished and way too out of place. The hovering top bar interface is really slick and elegant, I like it, however it doesn't go well along the rest of the forum. The new bright blue buttons seem even more out of place than the top black menu. It feels as if someone took three different random elements and combined them. Now as a whole it looks like a complete mess. The text in the blue buttons is not centred correctly. The username in the new top interface drop down menu, ignores capitalization. The C in Cybertox is not capitalized and it says cybertox. Flames overlay avatars. Other than that I haven't noticed anything of major disturbance. OCN should decide for one design and not many different ones with different colour schemes. But having multiple interface templates would be definitely welcomed.


----------



## CyberWolf575

I like it, but I wish the floating bar would go away if your mouse isn't near it, I always feel like it restricts too much of my screen. I tend to have text size at 140% due to poor vision, and the floating bar makes it so that I can only see 1 post at a time instead of 2.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> So much whining...I like change, *surprising that so many people in IT hate change*. There are bugs with everything, they will sort them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not surprising at all. Lots of people in IT (and on this site) have some degree of autism, and that's one of the classic symptoms.
> 
> EDIT: I just got another error when I submitted my post.
Click to expand...

Undiagnosed atypical autism. lol


----------



## p4inkill3r

I love it, well done!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh, it's 14x16. And probably being stretched to 1:1. I thought they would have padded the extra space on the sides with emptiness.


Nice catch! Filed for a fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its good to see OCN finally implementing new changes and improvements. That is never a bad thing.
> 
> However, as some people already pointed out, it looks unfinished and way too out of place. The hovering top bar interface is really slick and elegant, I like it, however it doesn't go well along the rest of the forum. The new bright blue buttons seem even more out of place than the top black menu. It feels as if someone took three different random elements and combined them. Now as a whole it looks like a complete mess. The text in the blue buttons is not centred correctly. The username in the new top interface drop down menu, ignores capitalization. The C in Cybertox is not capitalized and it says cybertox. Flames overlay avatars. Other than that I haven't noticed anything of major disturbance. OCN should decide for one design and not many different ones with different colour schemes. But having multiple interface templates would be definitely welcomed.


Agreed, thanks for the feedback! We're definitely working to iron out the consistency issues. There is only so much testing we can do in closed environments so it can sometimes be very useful to get things into a functional state, roll it out, and respond quickly to the feedback we get from many thousands of testers. This is our approach to this launch, and we thank you for the patience as we move into refinements.


----------



## Blaise170

I have to agree with others that the navbar isn't so great. Also, mobile logo needs an update.


----------



## Regnitto

looks great! keep up the good work, OCN staff!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Do have to ask if we will get to implement different "theme" colors (I was using the Styles Web Browser App for the OCN Dark Theme - it's bugged now w/ the drop down menus and Avatar menu). I do have to agree the blue back doesn't mesh too well w/ the new black title menu bar (which I love). But I do know this was just recently brought online so need to ensure the site & forums work as a whole before continuing etc.

Also so far other than the Styles app issue, I have zero compatibility issues running the site in FireFox for w10. (I refuse to use Edge/IE in sheep's clothing)


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Actually, it's not surprising at all. Lots of people in IT (and on this site) have some degree of autism, and that's one of the classic symptoms.
> 
> EDIT: I just got another error when I submitted my post.


Well its funny because IT in its self is constantly changing and the people that embrace it the most don't change with it.


----------



## Cybertox

Forgot to mention that I absolutely hate the new red circles which are displayed on each forum section. Those things are hideous. I do approve the logotype changes though. The simplified look looks better, just like in the samples that I have posted.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I would I'd love a dark theme for the site, just easier on my eyes/personal preference (I know I mentioned it previously). Also using Edge to view the site and no issues/bugs on my end (w10 Build 10586)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Can we make the post time-stamp a bit brighter compared to the grey-blue background?


I know this is really small and petty, but I feel like this should be addressed _at some point_


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Can we make the post time-stamp a bit brighter compared to the grey-blue background?
> 
> 
> I know this is really small and petty, but I feel like this should be addressed _at some point_






I noticed this also, and agree! Just something to consider for you guys. I understand overhauls are always a tall task.


----------



## Cybertox

How about making the new buttons look like this:










They are dark and fit very well with the new drop down menu that has been implemented. The text is centred correctly.


----------



## Zero4549

This feels just like when we first moved to huddler... and that's a bad thing.

Broken, buggy, ugly and slow. To top it all off, we still are missing features promised in the original move to huddler and yet somehow this broken "facelift" was a higher priority.

Did anyone bother testing this thing before pushing it live?

Oh well... I'm sure that in 6-12 months when all the broken bits and out of place nonsense is fixed, this will look OK.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How about making the new buttons look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dark and fit very well with the new drop down menu that has been implemented. The text is centred correctly.


I like that a lot, not just because it ties in, but the look is very good in my opinion. The only thing needed to complete it is to slightly change the page numbers background from blue to a gray or maybe do white with dark gray text for the unopened pages and the reverse for the currently active page (gray with white text).


----------



## JedixJarf

I like the material design.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Wow, these fixes are rolling out fast. Great work.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Do have to ask if we will get to implement different "theme" colors (I was using the Styles Web Browser App for the OCN Dark Theme - it's bugged now w/ the drop down menus and Avatar menu).


With the OCN Dark Theme, I don't really need anything else. Hopefully the guy will be around to fix it for this update, he was pretty good getting it functional. Most stuff still works fine for me though.


----------



## chrisjames61

Chipp, not really liking the ahem, site "enhancements".


----------



## wickedout

Strange how we used to be able to log in and not have to type in our username and password from before. Now everytime I have to type in my username/password. And when logging in it's ask if I want to crate a new profile. Existing members shouldn't have to see that page. Hope you guys fix that. Is this going to be fixed with current browsers? It's kinda of annoying.


----------



## Shrak

Not a bad start, few things...

Mobile "Desktop" view ( iOS ) has some issues.


User display picture / notification is not colored black
Forum logo is not aligned ( too far down )
Navigation is not aligned ( too far up )


On the desktop, I've noticed the header is two shades, but the main logo is a single shade and extends into the darker shade making for a weird look. Not sure if intentional or not. I would either make it smaller or give it a transparent background.

New user display picture / notification area; notifications number is not centered horizontally or vertically ( I notice weird stuff like this, though that's an easy fix ).

Forum "collapse" buttons are not aligned.

Report "Flag" button should be red again IMO.

With the report button color, I think edit should swap places with it.


----------



## jodybdesigns

I love it. Nice and clean. Flat colors are Web 2.0.

Welcome to the Modern World lol

Congrats!


----------



## jodybdesigns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Strange how we used to be able to log in and not have to type in our username and password from before. Now everytime I have to type in my username/password. And when logging in it's ask if I want to crate a new profile. Existing members shouldn't have to see that page. Hope you guys fix that. Is this going to be fixed with current browsers? It's kinda of annoying.


Did you try clearing your cookies and cache? Those loops tho.


----------



## looniam

needs more cowbell!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*THANK YOU!*


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How about making the new buttons look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are dark and fit very well with the new drop down menu that has been implemented. The text is centred correctly.


I really like this idea.


----------



## Pawelr98

Another bug to fix.

Sometimes when loading up a thread I get such file downloaded.


And when using review just in this thread I got the same file downloaded again.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Strange how we used to be able to log in and not have to type in our username and password from before. Now everytime I have to type in my username/password. And when logging in it's ask if I want to crate a new profile. Existing members shouldn't have to see that page. Hope you guys fix that. Is this going to be fixed with current browsers? It's kinda of annoying.


Can you please record a screencast of this happening with a tool like Jing? https://www.techsmith.com/jing.html

I am unable to reproduce this behavior. A screencast would let me give a lot more information to our dev team for a fix.


----------



## Darren9

The favicon is just not there in a dark browser, I think you should either add some contrast (light outline perhaps) or use a mid-tone so it can work equally well against light or dark background. What was wrong with the blue one by the way?


----------



## r0llinlacs

It looks like Windows 10. I don't like it.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Nice catch! Filed for a fix.
> 
> Agreed, thanks for the feedback! We're definitely working to iron out the consistency issues. There is only so much testing we can do in closed environments so it can sometimes be very useful to get things into a functional state, roll it out, and respond quickly to the feedback we get from many thousands of testers. This is our approach to this launch, and we thank you for the patience as we move into refinements.


Not sure if anyone else has brought it up since I haven't read through all of the messages in this thread, but at least for me, the avatars are intruding upon the space where the rep flames are located at:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Does no one else feel it looks far too stretched horizontally?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yep. The stretching seems to be a Firefox issue. Here's what it looks like in Firefox 42 with the FT DeepDark theme.



Here's what it looks like in Vivaldi (with Dark UI selected in the browser settings).


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has brought it up since I haven't read through all of the messages in this thread, but at least for me, the avatars are intruding upon the space where the rep flames are located at:


Same here; Firefox 42 / Linux


----------



## Use

Nice upgrade, I like it!


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


Indeed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Sorry, I can't bring myself to like this one.
> 
> There are no borders anywhere, it is extremely confusing. Emoticons with coloured backgrounds are broken. Avatars eat into the flames. Text isn't centered inside the buttons, and unreadable for the most part because of poor contrast. The bar at the top with persistent location is annoying and gives me a feeling very similar to claustrophobia.
> 
> Everything blends together and there is little distinction between background, forum body, posts, titles, anything.
> 
> I was a massive supporter of the Huddler look but this... Nope. Sorry.
> 
> Sidenote: I am desperately trying to force Firefox to load an alternate HTML file for the website that doesn't include the top bar. That's now much I hate it.
> 
> Sorry if I sound very negative.


My feelings also.

The Huddler design was good to begin with and was perfected for months and looked quite cohesive. Very little looked jarring or not thought of. This refresh looks like a lot of incoherent ideas bolted on top of the previous design. Like so many car refreshes that don't work because the initial design was right and what is really needed in order to make it work again is a complete going back to the drawing board, so does this forum look right now.

This just looks like a mess.

I also don't agree with the removal of the ".net" from the logo. Everybody that talks about this forum refers to it as OC_N_ because it's easier to say. The "N" means something. "Overclock" is generic and akin to be confused with other overclock forums. The ".net" also neatly symbolises the fact that we are a worldwide _net_work of people with a common interest. This just feels like a change for the sake of it and makes the site lose a bit of its 'soul' and uniqueness.

Also, the top navbar is taking up unnecessary space. How many times in practice does someone need to click on the links above in the middle of reading a thread? What I do whenever I need to is just grab the scrollbar with the mouse and quickly move it upwards, you're at the top of the page in no time (just like in any other site). The change between the full logo navbar and the small logo navbar once you scroll down on a page also looks unnecessary, jarring and gimmicky. The fonts in the navbar also make the site look like a generic blog. In fact it somehow reminds me of Anandtech's current header, generic, soulless, as if taken from a simple blog template.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega X*
> 
> Looks jarring and inconsistent.


It does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I usually don't respond to UI re-designs or "facelifts" but thought I would share my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of the dark blue "Reply", "REP+", "Submit" buttons... I thought the other buttons looked perfect with the color scheme and were more refined.
> 
> I'm okay with the black fixed nav bar, but the black does seem a little out of place with the rest of the color design. Although it may add that extra color dimension? Not sure haha.
> 
> One super tiny detail that I thought was interesting... is the black flame icon for bookmarks on my browser toolbar:
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone else uses this or has a different toolbar background, but again just something minor. Obviously not very visible on my toolbar.
> 
> Other than the seemingly random color scheme changes I don't mind it at all.


Same opinion here.

The buttons are in a too distracting strong blue colour. I would urge the people involved with the redesign to read up about how distracting to peripheral vision the colour blue is.

The text box is now a shade of grey too far which makes it collide too much with the white background of the system specs in the sig.

And yes, I also have a bunch of buttons neatly organized and this colour change basically means that OCN's logo is now the logo with the worst visibility in the 60+ buttons I have (see below, it's the last button). It's ironic how a darker theme with a dark navbar ends up colliding with a dark polished theme on my end. It's not even consistent with the white logo in the navbar. If it was white we wouldn't have this problem. At least make it white on a black background, just like in the navbar. That would solve the problem for basically everybody.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I would like to ask you something because perhaps I am missing something or making a mistake in my process.
> 
> Is this the new way of logging in?
> 
> *Already a member but I have to select it.*
> 
> 
> *I have to type my username and password*
> 
> 
> Until yesterday I was just loading the main page from my bookmarks and pressing the log-in button. Just that, and I was logged in. Is this the new way, now? Why isn't my browser saving my username and password, like it did with this site until a couple of hours ago? Is it my browser or the new interface?


It does this to me everytime I log in even with my cache is cleared. Using Firefox browser and it's up to date. I guess I'm not the only one having this issue.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Can you please record a screencast of this happening with a tool like Jing? https://www.techsmith.com/jing.html
> 
> I am unable to reproduce this behavior. A screencast would let me give a lot more information to our dev team for a fix.


Here you go! Thanks for your help!


----------



## dman811

It doesn't save mine either, but it doesn't force me to log in every time I visit the site.


----------



## Jeppzer

Give me back the "My Profile" button on the menu bar, the recent activity log in that is the only one I use for browsing, Why is it in a freaking drop down menu now?
This is a deal breaker, give it back!

Also the ## notification number on the drop down menu is annoying, is there anyway to turn that crap off?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Give me back the "My Profile" button on the menu bar, the recent activity log in that is the only one I use for browsing, Why is it in a freaking drop down menu now?
> This is a deal breaker, give it back!
> 
> Also the ## notification number on the drop down menu is annoying, is there anyway to turn that crap off?


Just click your profile picture, you don't have to use the drop down to get to your profile.


----------



## Solohuman

First problem I had with new interface is where do we login? Unless something in my browser is blocking it, I could not find it... had to go the 'long way' around to login...


----------



## octiny

Not a fan of the new design, looks unfinished and out of place. Points for effort though.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Navbar is broken for me in Safari 9.0.1. Logo looks wonky when I scroll to top. Looks good otherwise!


----------



## Clocknut

why does everyone have to copy windows into flat UI?


----------



## white owl

I like it.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It doesn't save mine either, but it doesn't force me to log in every time I visit the site.


I'll try it later after I log out and see what happens when I close Firefox. Then come back to log in and see if it continues.


----------



## TheReciever

About 10 times now I have selected my subscriptions to be taken to my profile lol - This was on mobile chrome though

I didnt know how much I would miss "subscriptions" and "messages", that was a staple for me personally along with this place being marketed as overclock.net

Even when I am in TS with some friends and there googling up 390 vs 970 they tell me that they found a thread on overclock_*.net*_, not overclock. Simply because they know I am a member here.

Seeing just overclock kind of saddens me.

Is there any particular reason why the top bar is persistent? Cant it Auto-hide?

What saddens me the most is that this is here to stay.

I do like that the REP+/Multi/Quote/Reply is more persistent than before, I may remove the Rep change suggestions from my sig now

EDIT: Im still hitting my home key to hit subscriptions lol, force of habit...


----------



## Dmitriy

meh, time would be better spent on improving functionality


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It doesn't save mine either, but it doesn't force me to log in every time I visit the site.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it later after I log out and see what happens when I close Firefox. Then come back to log in and see if it continues.
Click to expand...

Oh, you log out every time? I never log out. That might be the difference.


----------



## Death2Consoles

The black bar up top is making me claustrophobic.

The blue buttons don't match, they should be black IMO...

OCN now feels and looks like a Wordpress blog.

WHY would you ever delete the .net from Overclock.net? We all call it OCN, right?

Subscriptions under a dropdown menu really sucks.


----------



## PhRe4k




----------



## MrLinky

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but my text editing tools are really big:


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Oh, you log out every time? I never log out. That might be the difference.


I always log out after I'm done. And when I log back in it would have my username/password in the log in box for me to log in again. It has worked for me for years that way. Now I have to enter my username/pw every time now. Strange.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> I always log out after I'm done. And when I log back in it would have my username/password in the log in box for me to log in again. It has worked for me for years that way. Now I have to enter my username/pw every time now. Strange.


You can set it to auto fill with some browsers I beleive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> The black bar up top is making me claustrophobic.
> 
> The blue buttons don't match, they should be black IMO...
> 
> OCN now feels and looks like a Wordpress blog.
> 
> WHY would you ever delete the .net from Overclock.net? We all call it OCN, right?
> 
> Subscriptions under a dropdown menu really sucks.


This I agree with whole heartedly.


----------



## kenpachiroks

I like the new Nav bar.









But, please don't get rid of the OCN blue. Black and white may be "modern" but the blue is characteristic. The "modern" design is fine but maybe we could retain the old colour









And a tiny suggestion: The colour of the line that separates the post from the signature should be darker.


----------



## Paladin Goo

You know what really needs to be done? Choice. OCN is all about choice. We complain when we're forced to upgrade Windows, or when something isn't compatible with our OS's/hardware.

For some people, it's "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", and those people should be able to use the old theme. Why not let us choose?


----------



## REAPER XD

I love OCN, but I have a few complaints.

The avatars are covering the flames.
The black bar is way too thick and shouldn't be black, so it matches the blue background behind the avatar on a post, considering a majority of us have GIFs as our avatar and we can't see them in the black bar.
Also, WHY IS THE .NET REMOVED?! The forum is called Overclock.net not overclock.
And the time stamps and post count should be white.
And the blue buttons should be reverted to the previous colour.

This is all for my love of OCN.. Love you all.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Sorry, I can't bring myself to like this one.
> 
> There are no borders anywhere, it is extremely confusing. Emoticons with coloured backgrounds are broken. Avatars eat into the flames. Text isn't centered inside the buttons, and unreadable for the most part because of poor contrast. The bar at the top with persistent location is annoying and gives me a feeling very similar to claustrophobia.
> 
> Everything blends together and there is little distinction between background, forum body, posts, titles, anything.
> 
> I was a massive supporter of the Huddler look but this... Nope. Sorry.
> 
> Sidenote: I am desperately trying to force Firefox to load an alternate HTML file for the website that doesn't include the top bar. That's now much I hate it.
> 
> Sorry if I sound very negative.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Are webm supported yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Issues:
> 
> Favicon is stretched / blurry / black (issue?)
> Buttons are not consistent in font size, location, and far too blue.
> Buttons contains a mix of FULL CAPITALS and Capital+lower-case.
> Avatars overlap Rep fire-icon. / Date overlaps if avatars disabled.
> Report button / edit button do not match in style.
> Report button is blurry.
> PREVIEW / SUBMIT buttons have different font sizes.
> Top-right profile icon is blurry.
> Top-right profile name contains no capitalization.
> Red "not read" icon for sub-forums etc. does not match OCN's color-scheme.
> Spoilers in signatures do not match background color.
> Full Page Editor's icon looks out of place.
> Signature badges (Folding etc.) do not match background color.
> Home / Subscription page has a different "Overclock.net" icon, which is taller. Thus, changing the size of the black bar and leaving empty space above the | FORUMS | NEWS | GAMING | REVIEWS | RIGBUILER | icons
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Black bar follow toggle option?


Somebody with actual EYES! Thanks! +Rep







.....







that blue is so bad.

To add to this

*WHY IS THE BLACK BAR EVEN BIGGER THAN THIS? MAKE IT TWO LINES THICK!*
See how annoying that is?


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You can set it to auto fill with some browsers I beleive.
> This I agree with whole heartedly.


Firefox doesn't have an auto-fill option like my Safari on my Mac laptop. This is my desktop using Windows 10.


----------



## josepi

Hello guys!,

I really love OCN







, and these new changes are really interesting









Although I have some suggestions to say







but most of the things were already spoken







, Anyhow there is one thing I think the notification number over the drop down menu is really small.



Do you thing that number could be a little bigger? Something like this?



Maybe it's just me that find that really small and hard to focus







:


----------



## djriful

wwhooooaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is alien to me now!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Somebody with actual EYES! Thanks! +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that blue is so bad.
> 
> To add to this
> 
> *WHY IS THE BLACK BAR EVEN BIGGER THAN THIS? MAKE IT TWO LINES THICK!*
> See how annoying that is?


Agreed/ After having used OCN on my 13" MBA, it is an utter pain to use because such a massive portion of the screen is taken up by the persistent black navbar up at the top of the page. It is even worse if you browse OCN on a mobile device using desktop forced mode in your browsers. This is a pretty darn huge deal breaker for me. I'm fine with change, but it really looks like whoever made this new UI has absolutely no clue about UI design, let alone color design (I mean who in their right mind would use that font color for the time that something was posted in the top left hand corner of a post?). It looks like an absolute mess.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Somebody with actual EYES! Thanks! +Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that blue is so bad.
> 
> To add to this
> 
> *WHY IS THE BLACK BAR EVEN BIGGER THAN THIS? MAKE IT TWO LINES THICK!*
> 
> See how annoying that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed/ After having used OCN on my 13" MBA, it is an utter pain to use because such a massive portion of the screen is taken up by the persistent black navbar up at the top of the page. It is even worse if you browse OCN on a mobile device using desktop forced mode in your browsers. This is a pretty darn huge deal breaker for me. I'm fine with change, but it really looks like whoever made this new UI has absolutely no clue about UI design, let alone color design (I mean who in their right mind would use that font color for the time that something was posted in the top left hand corner of a post?). It looks like an absolute mess.
Click to expand...

Couldn't have said it better myself.
That text color is really hard to see, that's not the sort of element you try to hide! If you can't even figure that out, then stay away from the concept all together.

Sorry for making the text so big, but the steps between them suck. Four is too small and looks like this, while five is way too big like this.
Basics people.
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7


----------



## sir cuddles

Change terrifies me.


----------



## FreeElectron

It looks good. but, needs a bit of adjusting.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello again

I am using the latest Opera browser and I just logged in.
To log in I had to arrive to the main page, then press on the little fellow, then select "I already have an account", then enter my password








Thank God my username was saved by my browser. My browser does not save my password with this interface, I don't know why








Logging into this site has become a process of many steps







Why?? Can there not be done something about it?!
I do log out each time I finish what I came to do in this site. I do close my browser and reboot my computer lots of times, daily.
Until yesterday logging in here was one click! Why has this changed now and why my browser does not remember my fill in information, my password?
I've given screenshots in an previous post showing what is happening and also wickedout has described it better.

I will try with other browsers, as well. Really, do we have to click and type so much now, just to log in?


----------



## Arizonian

The face lift is OK.







Will get used to the 'profile menu' move in not time.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The face lift is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get used to the 'profile menu' move in not time.


Hello Sir, I don't know IF you are referring to my post, as well, but again now when I logged in I had to type in my password, after selecting "I already have an account".
Before doing that I cleared all the browsing history and the "Saved Passwords" and the "Auto-fill form data" in the Settings Menu of my browser, Opera latest version. I cleared all of them to start fresh.

Then I logged in, it asked me to save the password, I saved it. I logged out, closed the browser, and when I returned I had to enter my password again. My username appears after I press on the empty username box. My password (with asterisks) never appears like it used to. Now I have to type it.

Opera is the browser I love to use. Today though I will try with the latest stable versions of Google Chrome (even though I hate it!) and WaterFox + CyberFox.

In overclock.net, Sir, I am logging in and out approximately twenty (20) to thirty (30) times, daily. When I finish what I have to do I always log out because I always close my browser when I am not browsing. Imagine please what it will be for me to click and type x20 or even x30, every day.

Thank you for your patience, English is not my native language.


----------



## ozyo

the new logo look ugly


----------



## BoredErica

Some kinks, some glitches in the matrix. Maybe one click access to PMs would be nice. But I personally feel the look is good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> the new logo look ugly


I like the new logo... am I a bad person?


----------



## XAslanX

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but the lock icon on threads is way too lite to stand out, needs to be a more noticeable color.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Looks ugly and weird. Why was this facelift chosen in preference for say features?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some kinks, some glitches in the matrix. Maybe one click access to PMs would be nice. But I personally feel the look is good.
> 
> I like the new logo... am I a bad person? " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sad-smiley-002.gif" style="border-width:0px;">


Nobody who owns a pair of Audezes could ever be a bad person.


----------



## K62-RIG

I don't mind it. Looks a bit better.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, so here is me trying to log in using the latest stable version of Waterfox. I have already logged in once and then, when prompted by the browser, I've saved my UserName and password. After reopening Waterfox and tried to log in again, here's what happened:



Then I selected "Login to an existing account" and typed it in......

*So, AutoFill forms, or whatever it is called, simply does not work with this interface.*

Since this is how it [does not] work with Waterfox, I think there's no point in trying other flavors of Firefox - it will still act the same. In addition, I do not think that Auto-Fill will work with Chrome. I haven't tried it, and I will not, but I just think it won't work either.

This is my last post on this thread. With multiple posts I have made the problem clear. AutoFill does not work. One has to type his/hers password for sure and sometimes even his/hers Username, to log in this site. For the people who do not stay logged in all the time, for all those who log in and out regularly the new interface has turned the simple one-click login action into a mess. I might not express myself correctly but just try it yourselves to log in and out for ten times, for example. Do you REALLY like to enter your password and eventually your Username for ten times?!

Please, do something about it because AutoFill should work.

Thank you.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh, it's 14x16. And probably being stretched to 1:1. I thought they would have padded the extra space on the sides with emptiness.


Apparently they're not that smart. Like, you change the logo for a MASSIVE forum, yet you don't think to check that you've done it properly?








Yea I'm bashing, it's a silly mistake that I cannot fathom how anyone of sound mind could make. I don't get how you can make so many errors and _not notice_.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Some kinks, some glitches in the matrix. Maybe one click access to PMs would be nice. But I personally feel the look is good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> 
> the new logo look ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new logo... am I a bad person? " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/sad-smiley-002.gif" style="border-width:0px;">
Click to expand...

It's also the font used that is an eye-sore and terrible the color combination.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We're certain you've probably noticed that OCN looks a little more modern today!


Yep, and I have very mixed feelings about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> We've unveiled the first of our long-awaited


Long-awaited? A part of me understands why this is long-awaited, but another part is like, "why did you want *this*?!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> We've unveiled the first of our long-awaited enhancements to the site and our brand in the form of a totally new navigation area, a refined logo, and tweaked color palate for the forums. Below I'll explain a little bit about why each of these things has changed:
> 
> First, the revised logo - this is the third major iteration of the community's logo over our 10+ year history. The classic Overclock.net Flame is still intact, as is the "pursuit of performance" credo and logotype. We have removed the flame's detached flicker at the top right, which will make the logo dramatically easier to reproduce in the real world, and we're also dropped the .net suffix from the logo. We're proud to be at a point with our brand where searching for "overclock" simply brings you to Overclock.net. We are still Overclock.net, we will always be OCN, but we no longer feel that taking up valuable logo space with a domain suffix was essential or desirable. The blue color on the flame and text has been knocked back to a simple white and grey theme, adding readability, reproducibility, and giving us a clean, modern look.


This is going to give all new members the impression that we are just called "overclock", so I don't like it one bit. Any new member who wants to recommend Overclock.net to their friends by word of mouth alone won't be saying, "You should go to Overclock.net". Nope. Thanks to this logo, they will be saying, "You should go to overclock" (with a lower-case 'o'). Do you really want all new members from now on to know you simply as "overclock"? That's what you're going to have, so I hope that's what you want. We've already been having that problem to a VERY mild degree, but now pretty much every single member will think we're just called "overclock". I mean, every once in a blue moon I saw a new member call us just "overclock", but now that's going to increase dramatically. I'd be extremely surprised if new members going forward will know that we're actually called "Overclock.net". I mean, how are they going to know?

I get that Overclock.net is the first search result when Googling just "overclock", but still, that's not our name. I admit that every time someone called us just "overclock" or even just "OC" it annoyed me quite a bit: "Hello Overclock", or "Hello OC". Irritating. lol I was grateful that it wasn't happening all that often because most new members could see that we're called "Overclock.net" because that's what the logo said.

Also, I don't know of a single brand's logo that doesn't have any of its colors in it *and is instead just black and light gray*. Every logo that *I* can think of contains all of the brand's signature colors in it - or at least their most prominent colors.

I never felt that OCN needed to have a clean modern look because I always felt that it had one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Our new navbar is designed to give you quick access to the things the most people want from OCN. It is "sticky" and always with you, ensuring links to the forum index, search, your profile, and the most commonly used sections of the site are always nearby. The full-height logo is used when you're at the top of a page, and as you scroll down the logo condenses into a minimized version to preserve the most of your screen real estate. We've replaced the navbar links for other sections with a collection that we feel emphasizes what we're most about: overclocking forums, news, gaming, reviews, and Rigbuilder (which was previously at the far right side of the navbar, but is now treated like a first-class navbar element). At the far right, an always-available search dialog makes it easy to find what you're looking for without going back to the homepage. The new continuous canvas from both page gutters across the ad unit at the top of the page will allow us to make better use of custom advertising campaigns, reducing our reliance on generic network ads and letting us show you more advertisement from brands you actually care about as an enthusiast, built by our ad developers to be unobtrusive and look good.


Now instead of simply moving my mouse to the top-right of the page and simply clicking a link to access either my private messages or my Subscriptions, I have to first mouseover my avatar (sigh) and then carefully make sure I mouse *straight down* from my avator *so that I don't fall off the mouseover menu* (heavier sigh), and then finally click one of the links. That tiny little path between the avatar and the mouseover menu is way too small and way too easy to fall off of, making accessing my private messages or my subscriptions a task that now has a little bit of a challenge to it. Don't misunderstand me: it's not difficult, but now it's more work and it seems to be completely unnecessary. In addition, it's less friendly toward carpal tunnel syndrome because now there are more steps involved just to get to those links. That's a bad idea. This reminds me of what Google did to YouTube by putting almost everything in that cog wheel. Form *follows* function! I don't care that this *looks* better! That's not more important than function and it never will be.

In addition to needing to be careful when I mouseover my avatar, I also have to be careful that I don't accidentally mouseover the search button. Sigh. I hate it. *They are MUCH too close to each other!*

Also, when I do intentionally mouseover the search button, why does its mouseover menu remain up even if I have my mouse on that tiny empty space between the menu and the nav bar? When I do that with my avatar menu, it disappears!

Also, I have something else that I hate VERY much about this thing that I don't know how to put into just a few words. So, I'll just tell you what it was like *before* and then tell you what it's like *now* and I'll also try to explain why I liked it MUCH more before and why I feel it's quite inferior now. Before you read this though, please keep in mind that I never navigate this site from the main page (http://www.overclock.net) because I never have a reason to. Instead, I'm always on a page somewhere, like in a thread or on my subscriptions page or on my private messages page, or in one of my private messages, or looking at Unanswered Threads, etc. I'm just never on the home page. Ever. Ok, now we can get into it:

*Before:*

If I had a new private message, a number would appear next to the link for my private messages and I could see this by simply *looking* at it (no body movement required). Similarly, if I had a new unread post in one of my subscribed threads, then a number would appear next to the link to my subscriptions and I could see this by simply *looking* at it (again, no body movement required). Also, as I said before, all I had to do was simply move my mouse up there and click one of the links. It was incredibly easy and I never had any problems doing so. Ever. I mean, it was a simple process of clicking a link. Talk about excellent function!!!

*After:*

Now I simply have a number that shows up on my avatar telling me that I have *something* that's unread. What's unread? I can no longer tell by just looking. Sigh. So now I have to grab my mouse and then mouseover my avatar, which can be pretty irritating as I explained already. It's difficult for me to figure out how to explain in words why this is inferior for me, but please trust me: it's quite inferior. I benefit from (and strongly prefer) being able to know *what* exactly I have that's unread by simply LOOKING up there. Now I don't have a clue until I grab my mouse and then mouseover my avatar! Previously, I could just sit here motionless and only use my eyes if I wanted to, and I often did. lol I tend to prioritize between private messages and subscriptions, depending on what is needing my attention the most at any given time. Sometimes I have to ignore one or the other for a while in order to catch up on the other (this is just one example). So now having this number with no way to know WHAT'S unread, I will always always always have to grab my mouse and then mouseover my avatar just to see what's unread.

Also, again, now instead of simply moving my mouse up there and clicking one of the links, now I have to carefully mouseover my avatar and carefully navigate in a straight line DOWN towards the mouseover menu. If I do ANY this too quickly, then I might fall off the menu and have to start all over again because the instant I fall off the mouseover menu, it disappears. It has already frustrated me, *and I just logged in.* I HATE IT! heh. Sorry. I really do hate it though. I also hate how I can easily accidentally mouseover the search button. It's way too close to my avatar!!

Also, I don't like that my name is all lower-case. I know that this is just a minor thing, but still, this is my name. When I made my name, I typed "TwoCables", not "twocables". I want that to be respected. Doesn't anyone else feel the same way about their name?

I liked having that profile menu on my name being SEPARATE from the links for my private messages and subscriptions. Putting the most frequently-used things in a mouseover menu like this is just a bad idea. It's less convenient. It's more work. The things that were used the least were intelligently placed in a menu that appeared when mousing over my name. Now it's all in one place. Sigh. Rolleyes.jpg. I don't get it. I understand that it looks better and I agree that it does, but form follows function. When I moved into this new place I'm living in right now, I didn't make things more difficult to access just because it looks better. No! Why would I do that? I like my most frequently-accessed and frequently-used things to far easier to access and use than everything else. So, they're out in the open. It's kind of like how in the bathroom you keep the current roll of toilet paper right out in the open on a dispenser. It's not hidden away in a cabinet that you have to open every single time you need a new sheet of toilet paper. That would be annoying. *This isn't intended to be funny; I'm trying to make my point in the clearest way possible*.

*Edit:* Also, I hate the fact that "New Messages" doesn't become "Private Messages" when I have no new messages. I also hate how the number indicator doesn't disappear when I have no new messages. No! Instead, now it stays there but it says "0". So now instead of simply mousing over my avatar and glancing at it to know within a split-second whether this number indicator on my avatar meant that I have new private messages or new unread posts in one of my subscribed threads, I have to take a moment to carefully look at the number that's next to these things. First, that's because it always says "New Messages". It should only say "New Messages" when I actually have new messages. If I don't have any, then it should say "Private Messages" and the number indicator SHOULD NOT BE THERE. The same is true for Subscriptions: if I don't have anything new there, then the number indicator shouldn't be there. This is very dumb. My eyesight isn't the greatest, and so this is very annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Finally, we have made some slight tweaks to the forum color palate - the theme here was essentially "less purple". We've made minor adjustments to both darken and remove a purplish tint from the site's background blue, and the background grey used across the forums saw similar treatment to become both darker and more pure grey with less blue influence.


So, you're trying to get away from OCN's signature colors?

Also, the color of the buttons like Preview and Submit now make it next to impossible to know which one is selected when I tab around. I used to be able to tab to one of these buttons and *instantly* know which one I had selected. This allowed me to know in less than half a second if I could press Enter - if I had the right button selected. Now I either have to use my mouse (sigh... stupid!) or lean in really close to my monitor and carefully examine the buttons to know which button is highlighted. Yes, I do have the tab order memorized, but it's not wise to rely on that because my hands aren't flawless machines that can do the same task perfectly and flawlessly every single time. I need to be able to visually verify that I have the button selected that I want to press with my Enter key! I can't do that anymore thanks to this change.

Also, the "Thread Starter" text doesn't stick out as much as it did before. That was useful and functional.

On each post, the bar that contains the time stamp and the post number is not as easy to read as it was before. Maybe my eyesight isn't the greatest, but now I have to spend a second or two focusing on it just so that I can begin reading it. Previously, I could just look and read; no extra time or effort was needed.

The "Multi" button gives me no indication whatsoever that I have clicked it. It needs to change color. If it *is* changing color, then I'm not seeing it at all.

The buttons have sharp corners now instead of nice custom-looking rounded corners. This isn't as visually appealing. It's like, anyone can have buttons that look like this. Come on. The thread page navigation buttons are what we used to have, if I'm not mistaken, and they are quite superior and easier to look at.

I'm sure I'll have more to complain about as I go, but I just woke up and I just logged in. I do have one more thing to say about the navbar: even when I've scrolled to the very top of the page, it doesn't really FEEL like it. It feels as though there's still more, like I haven't finished scrolling up.

Thanks to the navbar and the automatic change of the logo, scrolling up and down now has performance issues. Now if I want to start scrolling down from the very top very very very quickly, I can't. Instead, it stops me due to the logo change. It's clunky as hell. Something similar seems to happen when scrolling up. It's annoying. So far, it seems to only be happening to me in threads.


----------



## catbuster

Dat top bar is really anoying








not to mention new colours...


----------



## TwoCables

One last thing, for now: Logging in is very clunky now (just as lots of other things are).

Previously, my username and password was ALWAYS in the login fields on the top right (which, by the way, HAVE BEEN REMOVED thanks to this big update to OCN), so when I wanted to log in, all I had to do was click the login button and I was in. I could also do this on any page. Logging in for me from any page was just a single click of one button each and every time. It was very nice. It could not have been any slicker than that.

Checking OCN to see if I had any private messages or unread posts in my thread subscriptions used to just be one click away. I could click that button to be logged in, and then simply look to see if I had any new private messages and subscribed threads to catch up on.

Now to log in and check in, I have to click, click and then click, and then type my username, press tab, type my password, press enter, mouseover my avatar, and then focus my eyes on and try to read the number indicator for my private messages and subscriptions. I can't just quickly glance. I can't even go by whether I see the words "New Messages", or by whether the link text is bold. Usually too, the presence of a number indicator means there's something unread. No indicator means there's nothing new. Now we always have a number indicator. Sigh.

Sorry, I am getting sidetracked. Anyway, back to logging in:

So like I said, now if I want to log in from a public page, I have to click 3 times:

1st time: on the icon that looks like a person

2nd time: on "Login to an existing account"

3rd time: in the username field

Then, instead of my password being automatically placed into the password field for me after I type my username, I have to put it in manually each and every time - even though I already told Firefox to remember my password on here. It's a damn good thing I stopped using my ultra-complex password. Good lord. At least from here I can press Enter. heh

Logging in to one of my profile's pages is almost just as annoying because again, logging in for me used to just be a simple click of one button. If you want the epitome of "slick", that's it right there. What we have now is almost the epitome of "clunky".

Now, you might want to tell me to just never log out so that I never have to deal with this. No. I don't want to rely on the automatic timeout that occurs after 15 minutes or 30 minutes or whatever it is. I don't like it when someone is wondering why I'm ignoring them! So instead, I log out when I am done.

Heavy sigh. It was bad enough that we switched from vBulletin to this mess that used to be called Huddler...

P.S. "Login to an existing account" is incorrect. It should be "Log in", not "Login".


----------



## cookieboyeli

+Rep @TwoCables. I'm baffled at the lack of care put into this. There's been no response from those in charge about the obvious issues either. What really gets me is _how can you miss this stuff_ while designing? It's not just one or two people noticing here, it's a LOT of people pointing out the obvious flaws that a 5 year old could find in a game of eye spy.
I'm disappointed and more than a little ticked off. This is my favorite site, I'm here for hours every day....


----------



## fragamemnon

Sorry for bumping my post, but I ask once again:

On what premise were the "GAMING" main class element chosen for display on the top bar?
I would like to raise the proposal of adding the OCN Care section (or separate buttons for [email protected] and BOINC) alongside, if not instead of, the aforementioned button - I believe this fantastic initiative of OCN deserves a bit of self-promotion, and it is for good causes after all.


----------



## krns

Otherwise this new outlook is fine, but i hate that sticking bar-thing on top. Its soo un-neccessary.


----------



## Wishmaker

I share the same thoughts with Monsieur Two Cables. I have been around the watercooler for a while now and I have to say, this change, in its current state, needs to be reverted. Go back to the drawing board, select members to help you out with feedback and testing.

Some are very vocal when it comes to change, we appreciate all the effort you do to maintain this behemoth of a community. Give us a chance to help you as well by testing the new features before a second launch







!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey all,

Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.

We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.


This is not about catering to everyone. It is about making it as good as the old one in terms of colour, options and user friendliness. I assume you want progression and not regression.


----------



## tordogs

The website icon (favicon or whatever it is called) is very, very small and hard to find--doesn't stand out from the background and when pinned to the taskbar in Windows it all but disappears. Would be nice if it was larger/had more contrast or a more vibrant color. Otherwise the changes are quite doable for me. Thanks for taking the time to upgrade the website, one of my favorites.


----------



## LostParticle

Please, bring back the simple one-click log in procedure and make Auto-Fill (Username - Password) work again.

A personal and subjective comment on the new design - look:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Your new FLAT design does not bother me. I do not like it so much but I understand that you wish to "look like Windows 10", so...yeah...

One question only:

- When you see a woman with FLAT appearance on the street do you turn your head to give her a second glance? I do not think so, right?

So WHY do you think that this FLAT design is better looking than a more curvy one?

This new design might be many other things, but sexy it is not.



Thank you.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.


Be honest, this wasn't really tested. You guys asked huddler, or wikia, or whoever the heck it is now to make some changes to make OCN look more "modern" (AKA blatantly copy Windows 10 for... reasons) and being the incompetent amateurs they've proven several times to be, they gave it only half effort, called it a day, and published the changes before anyone actually checked it for approval.

This isn't about catering to all, this is about not being totally broken. While some people may have some subjective issues with the new design, I think right now most of us are more concerned with the objectively incorrect stuff that should never have passed a quick QA pass.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I have to say, this change, in its current state, needs to be reverted. Go back to the drawing board, select members to help you out with feedback and testing.


+1


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adoption, we cant cater to all.


Why was it released in this buggy state? This looks like an alpha build.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Be honest, this wasn't really tested. You guys asked huddler, or wikia, or whoever the heck it is now to make some changes to make OCN look more "modern" (AKA blatantly copy Windows 10 for... reasons) and being the incompetent amateurs they've proven several times to be, they gave it only half effort, called it a day, and published the changes before anyone actually checked it for approval.
> 
> This isn't about catering to all, this is about not being totally broken. While some people may have some subjective issues with the new design, I think right now most of us are more concerned with the objectively incorrect stuff that should never have passed a quick QA pass.


It was pre-tested in a sandbox environment. For whatever that is worth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Sorry for bumping my post, but I ask once again:
> 
> On what premise were the "GAMING" main class element chosen for display on the top bar?
> I would like to raise the proposal of adding the OCN Care section (or separate buttons for [email protected] and BOINC) alongside, if not instead of, the aforementioned button - I believe this fantastic initiative of OCN deserves a bit of self-promotion, and it is for good causes after all.




Wikia Gaming wants to move OCN towards a more gaming-orientated stance, last I heard.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh. That stupid white number indicator doesn't go away if it says "0". Stupid, stupid, stupid. Again, my eyesight isn't too good, and being able to see that it says "0" takes a few seconds sometimes. I hate this.

Did I mention that I think this is stupid? Maybe I did, I dunno. I can't remember because I'm too distracted by all the stupid things that I hate about this new "face".

The only thing I like so far is not having to scroll back to the top of the page in order to go back to my subscriptions page. However, I use the Firefox extension "Back to top", so that was never really an issue for me in the first place.

All in all, this is "amateur hour". It's worse than when we switched to Huddler. Here we are 4 years later and none of the bugs and problems that I complained about have been fixed. Instead, we get this new face today! How stupid. Trash was just turned into dumpster juice.

I'd rather deal with the "500" server errors with that customized version of vBulletin we had.

I feel like quitting OCN and having the staff tell me when everything has been fixed so that I can come back.

I apologize for not replying to those of you who replied to me, but I just don't know what I want to do right now.


----------



## TwoCables

Now I need two avatars. One for the navbar and one for everywhere else.

Here's what my avatar looks like on the nav bar:










I really don't like it.

My avatar was lovingly made for me by a friend who seems to have quit coming to OCN a long time ago. I had him make it transparent so that it could look good anywhere. Now...... heh

Maybe I still have one laying around that matches the postbit color. However, that won't match the lighter background in private messages.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please, bring back the simple one-click log in procedure and make Auto-Fill (Username - Password) work again.
> 
> A personal and subjective comment on the new design - look:
> 
> Your new FLAT design does not bother me. I do not like it so much but I understand that you wish to "look like Windows 10", so...yeah...
> 
> One question only:
> 
> *- When you see a woman with FLAT appearance on the street do you turn your head to give her a second glance? I do not think so, right?
> 
> So WHY do you think that this FLAT design is better looking than a more curvy one?*
> 
> This new design might be many other things, but sexy it is not.
> 
> Thank you.


That is quite demeaning and rude. All people of all sizes, sex and gender are beautiful. We are all equal. Sigh I don't understand why people think it's cool to regard others like this, shows our global moral and standard.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> That is quite demeaning and rude. All people of all sizes, sex and gender are beautiful. We are all equal. Sigh I don't understand why people think it's cool to regard others like this, shows our global moral and standard.


Omg he was just making a point, and it's a damn good one at that: they are trying to copy Windows 10, and it's not appealing at all.


----------



## TwoCables

The "Edit Subscription" link was removed from the profile menu on the top right. What the hell? I loved having it there.

Should I read all 190 posts that were made before I posted?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> That is quite demeaning and rude. All people of all sizes, sex and gender are beautiful. We are all equal. Sigh I don't understand why people think it's cool to regard others like this, shows our global moral and standard.


Please, accept my apologies if I have offended you or your beloved ones, in any way. What I wrote was just a personal and subjective attempt of a non-native English speaker.

What I genuinely wish and hope for, is that they will bring back the one-click log in. This is a browser efficiency feature they should not take away.

Thank you.


----------



## Alvarez

I kinda liked the updated theme but colors don't really match.

You should work on the left, "userinfo" to use matching colors, different of blue perhaps, a darker one.

Timestamps and post ID part should be changed as well, according to this modification. Same colors as postbit buttons i'd say.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, the colors don't match. Maybe I should have my mom help you guys out with the colors. She's very good at matching colors.

I also find it to be more difficult to read the time stamp and post number too now. It should be white.

All in all, it feels as though all of OCN has been turned into Beta Testers for this new face. That's fine when you only have a handful of members, but good lord.

Why didn't you guys just put the search function right onto the navbar? Why did you stick it into a menu? That's completely unnecessary. I guess it's consistent though with making the form more important than the function.


----------



## DiNet

Modern? More like AoL windows 8 flat


----------



## TwoCables

I'm getting really sick and tired of these number indicators on my avatar and in the avatar's menu. First, the white one doesn't go away when I have nothing new to look at. That's dumb, and that's my first complaint.

Second, when that white number indicator DOES show that I have something new to look at (that is, when it doesn't show just "0"), I have to mouseover my avatar and carefully examine both of those darker number indicators to see which one that white number indicator was referring to BECAUSE THEY ARE ALWAYS THERE EVEN IF THE NUMBER IS "0". Also, again, "New Messages" to me means "you have new private messages". This link isn't a link to new messages. It's a link to my private messaging area. So, it shouldn't say "New Messages" unless I have 2 or more new messages. Otherwise, it should say "Private Messages".

THIS IS CLUNKY AND AMATEURISH.

When I have nothing new to look at, I shouldn't see a number indicator on my avatar at all. The mouseover menu should also read "Private Messages" and "Subscriptions", in plain text - WITHOUT ANY NUMBER INDICATORS. Then, when I DO have something new to look at, the following should be true:

If I have a new private message, then "Private Messages" should change to read "New Message", IN BOLD, with a number indicator next to it telling me that I have just 1.

If I have more than one, then it should say "New Messages", in bold, with the number indicator showing the number.

If I have unread posts to read in one of my subscriptions, then the word "Subscriptions" should change to bold text, and a number indicator should appear telling me how many unread items there are.

With the way it is now, it is, again, clunky and amateurish.

Also, these number indicators are hard for me to read. I'm sorry, but my eyes aren't very good. I can't be the only one!

To all of you who have Windows 10: I have Windows 7. Is this new 'face' more consistent with the look and feel of Windows 10?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> To all of you who have Windows 10: I have Windows 7. Is this new 'face' more consistent with the look and feel of Windows 10?


Yes, it is. Surely it is.

This does not mean that I personally like it but I can live with it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, it is. Surely it is.
> 
> This does not mean that I personally like it but I can live with it.


I'm not looking for opinions on it at the moment, but I'm just looking to see if I can figure out why the hell they did this to OCN.

So, I guess OCN wants to be in Microsoft's shadow instead of going their own way and doing their own thing and having their own look and being unique, etc. etc. etc. I guess they don't want to stand out and be awesome. They want to just join everyone else in always copying what Microsoft does to Windows.

I guess this means they forgot that some OCN members don't use Windows at all.

I can't even begin to find the right words to express just how stupid this new "face" is. Sure, there are a couple of functional aspects that are better than they were before, but good lord.

I hope that this thread wasn't created just to give us a place to vent about all the different reasons why we hate this. I would love to see all the things that we hate get changed for the better, and I'd love to see some official responses. This isn't the time for beta testing. It's live. It should be finished. I pity anyone who joins OCN at this point. "Omg what is this?"


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I hope that this thread wasn't created just to give us a place to vent about all the different reasons why we hate this. I would love to see all the things that we hate get changed for the better, and I'd love to see some official responses. This isn't the time for beta testing. It's live. It should be finished. I pity anyone who joins OCN at this point. "Omg what is this?"


I feel as if this might've been pushed by wikia, I just have that feeling. Either way, it was pushed way too soon and should've been tested on a dummy forum on closed circuits until it would've been closer to done than this beta.


----------



## Wishmaker

Two Cables,

I don't think the 'man' will change it







. You may need to get used to it and accept defeat







. *bearhug*


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> *Be honest, this wasn't really tested.* You guys asked huddler, or wikia, or whoever the heck it is now to make some changes to make OCN look more "modern" (AKA blatantly copy Windows 10 for... reasons) and being the incompetent amateurs they've proven several times to be, they gave it only half effort, called it a day, and published the changes before anyone actually checked it for approval.
> This isn't about catering to all, this is about not being totally broken. While some people may have some subjective issues with the new design, I think right now most of us are more concerned with the objectively incorrect stuff that should never have passed a quick QA pass.


If I could rep you twice I would.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Why was it released in this buggy state? This looks like an alpha build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> This is not about catering to everyone. It is about making it as good as the old one in terms of colour, options and user friendliness. I assume you want progression and not regression.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.


*Hahaha! Of course you would say that while being criticized.* "we cant catar to all." Nice cop out. Didn't I say earlier that numerous people are reporting the same bugs and issues? Ohhhh wait! You must mean that because _everyone_ has the same bugs and issues, you won't cater to them! _Great!_







Glad we could sort that out. /s

You and the rest of the mods/admins involved screwed up. Now you guys won't back track because you'll make yourselves look dumb. Let go of your pride and admit your mistake. You guys have screwed up and you know it, drop the ruze and revert it while the bugs are being fixed. It's silly to keep the site in a broken state when you have a working configuration you can use while the bugs are being fixed.
How freaking long did it take you to actually get this far anyway? Are you going to take years to fix the bugs too? I am absolutely NOT against a site resign, I believe this had great potential, but it's in Alpha stage at best.

The best you guys can do at this point, is revert your screw up immediately. We all know you and the rest of the team are not capable of fixing nor creating this, it's a piss poor copy paste job is what it is.

When it has ACTUALLY been tested and fixed by somebody competent _then_ you can release it.

You're acting like congress, doing illogical things that many people are vehemently against just because you have your "pride and vision". Then pretending you've done nothing wrong when there is public outcry.

Cut the crap and revert it.


----------



## SirDrexl

Two pet peeves:

1. The logo had its color removed. I've seen some other brands such as Logitech and PlayStation do this in recent years, and I don't like this practice.

2. I wish the login form was still at the top. In the old design, I could log in immediately but now it takes two clicks to get to the form.

Other than that, I like what I've seen so far.


----------



## Fiery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> The favicon is just not there in a dark browser, I think you should either add some contrast (light outline perhaps) or use a mid-tone so it can work equally well against light or dark background. What was wrong with the blue one by the way?



I cant see the logo, it was alot better before, so atleast add a outline. also I feel the font of the new logo is slightly off, and I do like the new change of taking away the flame bit on the right but not having it behind the logo/covered by the text. also I like the new rep button but the colour is off. and the top bar should be smaller or be hidden with a arrow to press to make it expand, which will also expand your profile thing so its not a seperate action. other than that it could be good, its just not there yet, and give people the option of choosing how they want it too look mmkay


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> 
> I cant see the logo, it was alot better before, so atleast add a outline. also I feel the font of the new logo is slightly off, and I do like the new change of taking away the flame bit on the right but not having it behind the logo/covered by the text. also I like the new rep button but the colour is off. and the top bar should be smaller or be hidden with a arrow to press to make it expand, which will also expand your profile thing so its not a seperate action. other than that it could be good, its just not there yet, and give people the option of choosing how they want it too look mmkay


I see my thread! xD

If the center of the logo wasn't transparent and was grey instead, you would still see it. If it had a grey outline, you would even see it better.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I feel as if this might've been pushed by wikia, I just have that feeling. Either way, it was pushed way too soon and should've been tested on a dummy forum on closed circuits until it would've been closer to done than this beta.


Yep! I guess we're the dummy forum!

When Huddler was released (which is what this platform used to be called), they did extensive Beta testing and I volunteered to be a part of it and I enjoyed it. I thought for sure that we were going to make it better than what we had on vBulletin. Boy was I wrong. Here we are 4 years later and it's still in the same crappy condition that it was in when it went live, AND NOW WE HAVE THIS NEW FACE.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Two Cables,
> 
> I don't think the 'man' will change it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You may need to get used to it and accept defeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *bearhug*


Yeah, I'm not expecting any changes to be made to this (I'm actually expecting them to make it worse as time goes on). I'm not expecting any of the things we are complaining about to be fixed either. heh

I'd love to get Rage Against the Machine to write some songs about what we've been through ever since they switched over to Huddler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> If I could rep you twice I would.
> 
> *Hahaha! Of course you would say that while being criticized.* "we cant catar to all." Nice cop out. Didn't I say earlier that numerous people are reporting the same bugs and issues? Ohhhh wait! You must mean that because everyone has the same bugs and issues, you won't cater to them! Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we could sort that out. /s
> 
> You and the rest of the mods/admins involved screwed up. Now you guys won't back track because you'll make yourselves look dumb. Let go of your pride and admit your mistake. You guys have screwed up and you know it, drop the ruze and revert it while the bugs are being fixed. It's silly to keep the site in a broken state when you have a working configuration you can use while the bugs are being fixed.
> How freaking long did it take you to actually get this far anyway? Are you going to take years to fix the bugs too? I am absolutely NOT against a site resign, I believe this had great potential, but it's in Alpha stage at best.
> 
> The best you guys can do at this point, is revert your screw up immediately. We all know you and the rest of the team are not capable of fixing nor creating this, it's a piss poor copy paste job is what it is.
> 
> When it has ACTUALLY been tested and fixed by somebody competent then you can release it.
> 
> You're acting like congress, doing illogical things that many people are vehemently against just because you have your "pride and vision". Then pretending you've done nothing wrong when there is public outcry.
> 
> Cut the crap and revert it.


This platform that we have now used to be called Huddler. It went live on November 9th, 2011. Prior to that, they performed a good long beta testing period which consisted of MANY members of OCN who volunteered to help out. I was one of them.

When Huddler went live, it was no different than it was in Beta testing (and many of us told them that it was nowhere near being ready to be launched - and most of that "many" told them that they shouldn't switch to this platform at all - I was one of those people). I complained of several things and bugs. Then not long after that, I quit coming here. I just couldn't put up with this crappy platform. I hated it just that much.

In June of 2012, I finally crumbled. I couldn't be away from OCN another day, so I came back. Nothing was different: all of the same problems and bugs existed. So, I got pissed and created several bug threads and suggestion threads. *Here we are 4 years after launch and still nothing has changed, except now we have this new "face"*, which has made this platform become even worse.

So, don't expect them to revert back to the old "face". Don't expect them to do ANYthing that we all know they should do. All they will really do is thank us for our feedback without doing anything else.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I like that a lot, not just because it ties in, but the look is very good in my opinion. The only thing needed to complete it is to slightly change the page numbers background from blue to a gray or maybe do white with dark gray text for the unopened pages and the reverse for the currently active page (gray with white text).





















I think that such a color scheme fits the new OCN changes the most. If I will find the time I might completely redesign the new layout using the newly introduced colours. But for now I think OCN should really consider changing the colors of the new buttons the way I did.

I must also add that I welcome the changes that are being done, despite all the negativity in this thread, I appreciate and to some extent like the changes in layout and design. People like to complaining and hate change, yet if you dont adapt you die off, simple as that, nature of life. Hence why OCN needs a face lift.


----------



## TwoCables

I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Duality92

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep! I guess we're the dummy forum!
> 
> When Huddler was released (which is what this platform used to be called), they did extensive Beta testing and I volunteered to be a part of it and I enjoyed it. I thought for sure that we were going to make it better than what we had on vBulletin. Boy was I wrong. Here we are 4 years later and it's still in the same crappy condition that it was in when it went live, AND NOW WE HAVE THIS NEW FACE.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not expecting any changes to be made to this (I'm actually expecting them to make it worse as time goes on). I'm not expecting any of the things we are complaining about to be fixed either. heh
> 
> I'd love to get Rage Against the Machine to write some songs about what we've been through ever since they switched over to Huddler.
> 
> This platform that we have now used to be called Huddler. It went live on November 9th, 2011. Prior to that, they performed a good long beta testing period which consisted of MANY members of OCN who volunteered to help out. I was one of them.
> 
> When Huddler went live, it was no different than it was in Beta testing (and many of us told them that it was nowhere near being ready to be launched - and most of that "many" told them that they shouldn't switch to this platform at all - I was one of those people). I complained of several things and bugs. Then not long after that, I quit coming here. I just couldn't put up with this crappy platform. I hated it just that much.
> 
> In June of 2012, I finally crumbled. I couldn't be away from OCN another day, so I came back. Nothing was different: all of the same problems and bugs existed. So, I got pissed and created several bug threads and suggestion threads. *Here we are 4 years after launch and still nothing has changed, except now we have this new "face"*, which has made this platform become even worse.
> 
> So, don't expect them to revert back to the old "face". Don't expect them to do ANYthing that we all know they should do. All they will really do is thank us for our feedback without doing anything else.






I'm sure, if we, as a community, stay persistent with bug fixes and changes that NEED to be addressed, can make a difference. You're the person that thought me to have the most patience on these forums and I'm sure this thread is not the best place to vent either.

Knowing the team, I'm sure they will do their best to improve our experience on these forums.


----------



## Fiery

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I see my thread! xD
> 
> If the center of the logo wasn't transparent and was grey instead, you would still see it. If it had a grey outline, you would even see it better.


Yeah, I saw that you mentioned it. X) but hopefully they will fix it if enough people yell?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I wouldn't waste my time.


Dont be so negative TwoCables, I can understand your dislike and concern for the newly introduced changes but you shouldnt take it so seriously as it is not permanent and from now on I would assume it will get only better. You have been here on OCN far longer than me, so once you get used to something you really like, its really hard to welcome and to adapt to changes. But as I mentioned in my previous post, its a necessary step forward in terms of design and representation. Lets be honest, OCNs layout was and still is in some parts really outdated and feels like its 2006.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 
> I'm sure, if we, as a community, stay persistent with bug fixes and changes that NEED to be addressed, can make a difference. You're the person that thought me to have the most patience on these forums and I'm sure this thread is not the best place to vent either.
> 
> Knowing the team, I'm sure they will do their best to improve our experience on these forums.


No, they won't. I know from experience now that they won't. 4 years ago on November 9th 2011 they gave us this platform. Let me ask you a question: do you see any bugs or things about this platform (before the new "face") that need to be fixed or changed? If so, then you should know that those things existed back on launch day - and also during the beta testing.

Everything we see here is probably going to stay the same for years. They'll make the same claims they made about the platform: "we've been making lots of changes and improvements, but they've all been under the hood. Your bugs and complaints will be addressed when we finish taking care of other things that have a higher priority". 4 years go by and nothing.

I can't be optimistic, not after dealing with this crap platform for the past 4 years and having my bug threads and suggestion threads about all the bugs and problems get completely ignored. Its like a damn dictatorship on here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> .
> Yeah, I saw that you mentioned it. X) but hopefully they will fix it if enough people yell?


Nope. Not unless they've changed their ways recently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Dont be so negative TwoCables, I can understand your dislike and concern for the newly introduced changes but you shouldnt take it so seriously as it is not permanent and from now on I would assume it will get only better. You have been here on OCN far longer than me, so once you get used to something you really like, its really hard to welcome and to adapt to changes. But as I mentioned in my previous post, its a necessary step forward in terms of design and representation. Lets be honest, OCNs layout was and still is in some parts really outdated and feels like its 2006.


How can I *not* be negative about this? This isn't just about how I feel about this new "face" with all of its bugs and stupidities. This is about the fact that they've made yet another major change, and if the past 4 years has taught me anything, it's that what we see today will still be what we're looking at 4 years from now. 4 years ago on November 9th 2011, they gave us this crappy platform that used to be called Huddler. 4 years went by and none of the bugs or stupidities have been fixed that I can see. 4 years. 4 FREAKIN' YEARS. Now we have this new face? What the hell? Great. So now we're going to deal with this for 4 years too?

I shouldn't have to get used to this. I, as a member, should have a voice. They wouldn't be able to exist without us members, so when we complain about something and say, "we hate this", they need to listen and do everything they can to make us happy so that we don't leave. What would they do if suddenly ALL of us were to quit coming here?!

Y'know, if I were in charge, then I would have said, "We're not releasing this new face until we fix the bugs and the stupidities that have been complained about since launch day of this platform". Then, I would have said, "We're not releasing this new face until it's thoroughly beta tested. It's not ready yet."


----------



## Blaise170

I've only been here for a year but I dislike the changes as well. It's one of those change for change's sake things. I don't really care too much how something looks as long as it is functional. That’s the first thing you learn in software engineering.


----------



## ixsis

Just want to say, I come here for the content. I couldn't care less how the site looks as long as the content I'm looking for is here. Many of you are way to fixated on the sites physical appearance. Its a message board and you don't code it. You want a 'different' look, get Stylish and change the look. Geezie, some of you are so fanatical about things as insignificant as a silly notification counter - maybe you need to get out and enjoy the rest of what life has to offer. I could understand the angst more if we all paid big bucks for the opportunity to post/read OCN but last time I checked, it was free. These guys provide us a FREE forum to offer tricks, tips, suggestions and help. They give us the tools to sell our gently used components and give away stuff we no longer need. In return they expect us to click an ad banner once in a while. I'm OK with that. If they want to change the color of a button, who cares. If they want to add a fixed menu, who cares. I'm still going to come here to get the info I need, to help those I can, and read the trial and tribulations of others as they build their first (or hundredth) system. I'm still going to learn why DAC A is better than DAC B or what mouse fits my grip better. I'll still learn why I don't need a 1200 W PSU for my little non-overclocked, single GPU system.

Does this mean I like all the changes, of course not but as I said before, its not my site to code. For now I'll just adjust (as humans are VERY good at doing), and move on because the latest bug workarounds for Fallout 4 are honestly way more important than the color of the favicon.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Just want to say, I come here for the content. I couldn't care less how the site looks as long as the content I'm looking for is here. Many of you are way to fixated on the sites physical appearance. Its a message board and you don't code it. You want a 'different' look, get Stylish and change the look. Geezie, some of you are so fanatical about things as insignificant as a silly notification counter - maybe you need to get out and enjoy the rest of what life has to offer. I could understand the angst more if we all paid big bucks for the opportunity to post/read OCN but last time I checked, it was free. These guys provide us a FREE forum to offer tricks, tips, suggestions and help. They give us the tools to sell our gently used components and give away stuff we no longer need. In return they expect us to click an ad banner once in a while. I'm OK with that. If they want to change the color of a button, who cares. If they want to add a fixed menu, who cares. I'm still going to come here to get the info I need, to help those I can, and read the trial and tribulations of others as they build their first (or hundredth) system. I'm still going to learn why DAC A is better than DAC B or what mouse fits my grip better. I'll still learn why I don't need a 1200 W PSU for my little non-overclocked, single GPU system.
> 
> Does this mean I like all the changes, of course not but as I said before, its not my site to code. For now I'll just adjust (as humans are VERY good at doing), and move on because the latest bug workarounds for Fallout 4 are honestly way more important than the color of the favicon.


Well someone obviously isn't reading very carefully. I have a lot that I could say to this, but I'd just be repeating what's already been said.


----------



## Robilar

I do not not like it.... I've been here forever, moderator for awhile and I find this new format to be counter intuitive.

My two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I do not not like it.... I've been here forever, moderator for awhile and I find this new format to be counter intuitive.
> 
> My two cents for what it's worth.


Don't you and the other retired staff have any pull?

Can you give us any insight as to why the admins are so stubborn about it?

It doesn't make any sense. It's illogical. How can people with a love for such a logical hobby, be so illogical?


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well someone obviously isn't reading very carefully. I have a lot that I could say to this, but I'd just be repeating what's already been said.


Really? I've read all twenty something pages of the same complaints over and over. I get it, some people just can't accept change - good or bad. No one is entitled to a 'voice' just because they contribute more posts than someone else or how many hours a day they spend tooling around the site. If members want to leave because they don't like a new button, or that it takes an extra clicks to see if the counter is for subscriptions or messages, well, goodbye. I hope any members that leave because of the 'facelift' find what they are looking for. I expect you TwoCables to still be here because despite your overly demonstrated lack of flexibility to change, you do provide a good amount of assistance and in the end you really like helping.


----------



## ozlay

I love the new look of OCN I just hope the back ground becomes black or gray to match along with the black and white buttons for everything else


----------



## Cloudforever

I saw it happen last night as I had to refresh the site. Looks great!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

By "modern" I guess everyone means "ugly" and "mobile" looking.

It is what it is. I'm not going to stop using the site because it is butt ugly now. I just hope the change actually DOES something ... loads faster, gives more features, etc. ... otherwise it's just a waste of time and money, IMO.

I totally HATE the way and location that private messages and new thread updates are located and accessed.

That's my 2 cents on the change.


----------



## senna89

*THE BLACK BAR ON TOP COVER TOTALLY THE LOGIN AREA !!!!!*
Remove it please


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *THE BLACK BAR ON TOP COVER TOTALLY THE LOGIN AREA !!!!!*
> Remove it please


It's not there anymore.


----------



## Blindrage606

There seems to be a clipping/overlay issue with the top sticky bar. When scrolled all the way to the top it does not function properly.

I am using safari on OSX 10.11


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> I love the new look of OCN I just hope the back ground becomes black or gray to match along with the black and white buttons for everything else


It fits great with the "OCN Dark" theme


----------



## senna89

*BLACK BAR COVER ALSO MY MESSAGE AND SUBSCRIPTIONS*


----------



## TwoCables

Dude, enough with the huge text. Someone is going to start thinking that you're trolling. Just use normal text and stop yelling.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *BLACK BAR COVER ALSO MY MESSAGE AND SUBSCRIPTIONS*


*HAVE YOU TRIED HOVERING OVER IT?*


----------



## TwoCables

lol

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> *HAVE YOU TRIED HOVERING OVER IT?*


Yup.

IMO, that whole search and icon/drop down thing needs to go and be reworked.

I don't like the drop down part.
I don't like what it does to your avatar.
I don't like the stupid number in the corner (I regularly subscribe to multiple threads and only sometimes like to see them when I have time ... like the various water cooling, Aquaero, Acrylic pipebending, Cable sleeving, etc. threads. I only want to be reminded of things what are more currently updated.)

Again, I don't mind change, but I'm still trying to find out other than change for change sake, what this new layout does in the way of speed or features.

Don't get me going about Wikia Gaming. I really can't stand them.


----------



## Alex132

I really don't mind it, I just want some QoL changes to be made with regards to less saturated colors so they don't stand out so much, consistent font, non-blurry profile picture, capitalization, etc.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I really don't mind it, I just want some QoL changes to be made with regards to less saturated colors so they don't stand out so much, consistent font, non-blurry profile picture, capitalization, etc.


Profile picture? Do you mean your avatar? I'm not seeing blurriness with either of these things (the "profile picture" is what people see when they click on your profile).


----------



## tbarmike

Initially, I thought the navigation bar looked okay...
Then I scrolled down.








The nav bar is taking valuable screen space.
Navigating was never difficult before.

This site is great. I am learning about many things here. I have read threads in every category EXCEPT gaming.
Now I have two ways to get to this category - the forum drop-down menu AND the gaming menu???

Regarding the look, I don't find it appealing.
Skins were less important to me, but a misguided homage to windows 10 takes away from the joy of this site.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Also, the space between the bottom of your "flames" and the top of your avatar needs to be more than 1 pixel.


----------



## TwoCables

And now when I want to see which post number I just created or what my time stamp is, I have to wait for my eyes to adjust from the brighter colors to this darker color.

Why do I like to look at this? The post number can be a quick indication without scrolling if there are any new posts above mine, especially if I thought I was going to be the first one to post a reply. The time stamp is useful too for other reasons. The point though is, it's hard to see and I'm sick of it.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Also, the space between the bottom of your "flames" and the top of your avatar needs to be more than 1 pixel.


The part that is blocked is a lot more than 1 pixel.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I really don't mind it, I just want some QoL changes to be made with regards to less saturated colors so they don't stand out so much, consistent font, non-blurry profile picture, capitalization, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Profile picture? Do you mean your avatar? I'm not seeing blurriness with either of these things (the "profile picture" is what people see when they click on your profile).
Click to expand...

Picture on the top-right is blurry.

Also I'd suggest only having the red background when you have a new private message / subscription. And not when you have 0.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Picture on the top-right is blurry.
> 
> Also I'd suggest only having the red background when you have a new private message / subscription. And not when you have 0.


That's your avatar and it has been resized. Whether it's blurry probably depends on the quality of your avatar.

I like to do away with those number indicator things altogether when there are no new things to look at. I want to see NO white number indicator on my avatar when I have nothing new to look at, and NO number indicators next to the private messages or subscription links either.

That way, when it says "1", I can instantly know which one has "1" when I mouseover my avatar.

Of course, it would be much better if the Private Messages and Subscription links could be taken out of this stupid menu and put onto the navbar.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And now when I want to see which post number I just created or what my time stamp is, I have to wait for my eyes to adjust from the brighter colors to this darker color.


Agreed.

Make the text either white or black (most likely black), not gray.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Make the text either white or black (most likely black), not gray.


I think that black would be too hard to see because the bar is a dark color.

It was just fine when it was white, and now they do this. Is this the way Windows 10 is too? Are certain things hard to see?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's your avatar and it has been resized. Whether it's blurry probably depends on the quality of your avatar.
> 
> I like to do away with those number indicator things altogether when there are no new things to look at. I want to see NO white number indicator on my avatar when I have nothing new to look at, and NO number indicators next to the private messages or subscription links either.
> 
> That way, when it says "1", I can instantly know which one has "1" when I mouseover my avatar.
> 
> Of course, it would be much better if the Private Messages and Subscription links could be taken out of this stupid menu and put onto the navbar.


Another solution is to just have a user option to not have your avatar at all up there and just have the pop up (when it's != 0). Alternatively, you could have a secondary avatar that could be different and specifically used for that purpose. Sort of like how IGN.COM does it with their system (but not exactly). The "blurry" is because of the board code. If you allowed the user to make a secondary avatar, it might look better. As it stands, mine looks like hell.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Another solution is to just have a user option to not have your avatar at all up there and just have the pop up (when it's != 0). Alternatively, you could have a secondary avatar that could be different and specifically used for that purpose. Sort of like how IGN.COM does it with their system (but not exactly). The "blurry" is because of the board code. If you allowed the user to make a secondary avatar, it might look better. As it stands, mine looks like hell.


You can't beat mine:










lol

Yep, mine's totally transparent so that it can work anywhere on this site. I never anticipated black though. I didn't think OCN would stoop down to that level. Now you know why none of my flames are blocked.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think that black would be too hard to see because the bar is a dark color.
> 
> It was just fine when it was white, and now they do this. Is this the way Windows 10 is too? Are certain things hard to see?


Windows 10 uses a black bar on the bottom with white letters and is really easy to see. The ugly area for Cortana uses a gray bar and light gray letters and is a hair harder to see. The new version of Windows 10 removes that search area (at least on my installs), but here is a screen shot of an older version of 10 without the newest update.



IMO, this board layout is uglier than Windows 10.


----------



## TwoCables

Sigh. I'm extremely glad I don't have Windows 10. I wish I didn't have to have this version of OCN.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Sigh. I'm extremely glad I don't have Windows 10. I wish I didn't have to have this version of OCN.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's your avatar and it has been resized. Whether it's blurry probably depends on the quality of your avatar.


Well, it's not like it's too small: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2240904/untitled-2-png/sort/display_order/ It's just scaling wrongly / weirdly. Maybe just replacing that with large text that states your username, ie; "Alex132" might work.


----------



## TwoCables

If we could be given the option in our profiles to choose either ALL OF THIS, or what we had before, then that would be the best.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, it's not like it's too small: http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2240904/untitled-2-png/sort/display_order/ It's just scaling wrongly / weirdly. Maybe just replacing that with large text that states your username, ie; "Alex132" might work.


lol but that makes sense. They don't want anything to make sense.


----------



## Alex132

Having 2 very different styles would be hard to maintain, it's better that OCN goes for 1 uniform style (and with different color pallets if they want to implement that).


----------



## Alex132

If someone can extract the favicon into a png, I can give it a proper 1:1 aspect ratio and a stroke border... because that's like 30 seconds to do and really improves it.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that such a color scheme fits the new OCN changes the most. If I will find the time I might completely redesign the new layout using the newly introduced colours. But for now I think OCN should really consider changing the colors of the new buttons the way I did.
> 
> I must also add that I welcome the changes that are being done, despite all the negativity in this thread, I appreciate and to some extent like the changes in layout and design. People like to complaining and hate change, yet if you dont adapt you die off, simple as that, nature of life. Hence why OCN needs a face lift.


Perfect! I love every bit of that and hope the admins (@ENTERPRISE is one, right?) see your post and consider the changes. +1 for taking the time to do that, I would have no idea how to do it myself.

Again it ties into the new theme very well, but I personally also really like the minimalist and contrasting colors, we just need the rest of the site to match up like the random old ugly blue sides and bottom.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello again.

At my post #97, 18 hours and 56 minutes ago I have posted for the first time ever about my problem with this new interface:

- Not only I have to click twice (instead of once) to reach my log in section but I also have to enter (type) my Username and Password, nine (9) out of ten (10) times.

I would like an answer, a feedback, from @Chipp or from whoever else is responsible and capable to answer me:

- Is this considered as a bug, as an issue, for you or not?
- If you consider it a bug or an issue when are you going to fix it?
- Why some times, like 2 out 10, my browser (latest stable Opera) does remember my credentials whereas 8 out of 10 times it does not, and thus I have to type them?

If you will search my posts on this thread you will see that the same happens to me with Waterfox.

Looking forward for some concrete answers.

Thank you.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok site works fine on my iOS 9 's Safari

I always run in desktop layout too


----------



## pr1me

Multi, Quote, reply buttons and others, are popping out too much with this aggressive blue.
Other than that i like the new changes.


----------



## KSIMP88

I disagree with removing .net.

I have been on here for over 10 years. This site has been through many changes. Throughout them all, one of the things that has not changed is the addition of .net.

Without .net, Overclock is just a word. "I found it on Overclock", "Did you see that post on Overclock?", and "'How do I overclock my PC?' 'Overclock has some info, check it out!'" are examples of how the new name doesnt work as well as the original. Yes, we will likely continue to say "overclock.net" and "OCN", but we shouldn't remove the .net just to be "cleaner". Besides, isn't the company name "Overclock.net"?

Also, it looks like we are saying " Overclock the pursuit of performance". Which seems weird.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

I don't like it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I disagree with removing .net.
> 
> I have been on here for over 10 years. This site has been through many changes. Throughout them all, one of the things that has not changed is the addition of .net.
> 
> Without .net, Overclock is just a word. "I found it on Overclock", "Did you see that post on Overclock?", and "'How do I overclock my PC?' 'Overclock has some info, check it out!'" are examples of how the new name doesnt work as well as the original. Yes, we will likely continue to say "overclock.net" and "OCN", but we shouldn't remove the .net just to be "cleaner". Besides, isn't the company name "Overclock.net"?
> 
> Also, it looks like we are saying " Overclock the pursuit of performance". Which seems weird.


It will also give new members who've never been here before the impression that we're called "overclock".


----------



## Duality92

This thread is getting out of hand. Keep it civil guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I disagree with removing .net.
> 
> I have been on here for over 10 years. This site has been through many changes. Throughout them all, one of the things that has not changed is the addition of .net.
> 
> Without .net, Overclock is just a word. "I found it on Overclock", "Did you see that post on Overclock?", and "'How do I overclock my PC?' 'Overclock has some info, check it out!'" are examples of how the new name doesnt work as well as the original. Yes, we will likely continue to say "overclock.net" and "OCN", but we shouldn't remove the .net just to be "cleaner". Besides, isn't the company name "Overclock.net"?
> 
> Also, it looks like we are saying " Overclock the pursuit of performance". Which seems weird.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It will also give new members who've never been here before the impression that we're called "overclock".


I think that's something we all agree on. I call it either OCN or Overclock.net to everyone and I think mostly everyone does.


----------



## superhead91

I dunno.

I call it just "overclock" when talking to my wife about it.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I think that's something we all agree on. I call it either OCN or Overclock.net to everyone and I think mostly everyone does.


Same here. I have a couple friends that also refer to it as OCN, so it feel pretty much like a standard name to me.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Really need to lose the blue on buttons, there really was no need at all to change that from what it was.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> I call it just "overclock" when talking to my wife about it.


Why?


----------



## inedenimadam

I am seeing avatars overlapping their flames by a little.

Edge Browser 20.10240.16384.0


----------



## Dnic41

Looks good, I like it. Good job OCN team!


----------



## KSIMP88

I just changed my avatar to reflect my new rank in the ORNG. It took me a while to figure it out on my own. The new design makes those without instructions guess where it is. Turns out I click on my avatar.

Regarding finding subscriptions, I added a link to my bookmarks bar when we first switched to Huddler. Thankfully, my link still works. I didn't like the old huddler, and I don't like this new one.

Another also (lol), the "edit" button looks funky now. Almost looks like a paperclip. I suggest we go back to the word "Edit"


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Why?


It's easier lol


----------



## sugarhell

I really dislike the new UI. The main bar is more like a blog.

Also the colors...Black + blue looks awful.

The whole UI needs a redesign as a whole, dont add UI elements from a different design.

Also a lot of graphical bugs


----------



## KSIMP88

I noticed the bar changes sizes when I scroll down from the very top. It doesn't shrink, though. It is replaced by a smaller version. As a result, it completely disappears for a split second. Looks cheap, and causes the entire page to jump. Might cause new glitches.

Go to your facebook feed and then OCN. Looks too similar for my tastes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I just changed my avatar to reflect my new rank in the ORNG. It took me a while to figure it out on my own. The new design makes those without instructions guess where it is. Turns out I click on my avatar.
> 
> Regarding finding subscriptions, I added a link to my bookmarks bar when we first switched to Huddler. Thankfully, my link still works. I didn't like the old huddler, and I don't like this new one.
> 
> Another also (lol), the "edit" button looks funky now. Almost looks like a paperclip. I suggest we go back to the word "Edit"


I sat here going, "How the hell do I change my avatar now? What? Sigh." Then, after scrolling and clicking around, I finally saw "Replace Avatar" underneath my avatar in my profile. I wanted to change my avatar, but then I changed my mind.

For me, it's not about finding my subscriptions, nor is it about ease of access.

Hey yeah, it looks like a paperclip. I know it's a pencil, but it looks like a paperclip at times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's easier lol


You can't be serious.


----------



## LostParticle

I just submitted a report in the Bug Section about this Log in issue.

A suggestion to the Moderators, Administrators and Owners and those in Charge & Responsibility: IF you genuinely care why don't you make a poll asking if the people like, dislike or have mixed feelings about the new interface?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just saying OCN is easier lol


----------



## perfectblade

this is great.

i like the flat look, it looks great on a retina display.

also i am using the ocn dark mod for chrome, so that influences my perception.

but anyway, changes are great and fantastic for a retina display.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

because blocking is srtill useless... they need to remove the person's posts completely like they do in other forums.

I was able to find everything just fine. I just don't like it at all. Its unintuitive and it looks like cheap crap..

what next
"You will never guess what the girl in pic #5 did to her boyfirend"
AD AD Ad AD ADAD


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> A suggestion to the Moderators, Administrators and Owners and those in Charge & Responsibility: IF you genuinely care why don't you make a poll asking if the people like, dislike or have mixed feelings about the new interface?


I think this is one of the most civil ways to handle this situation.


----------



## PR-Imagery

ew, the top bar element backgrounds


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I think this is one of the most civil ways to handle this situation.


id love to see it.
But i doubt ocn gives a damn whether we like it or not. OCN does what it does in spite of its users


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> id love to see it.
> But i doubt ocn gives a damn whether we like it or not. OCN does what it does in spite of its users


I would love to see this proven wrong, tbh. I guess we shall see very soon.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

For accessing private message or subscribed threads you need to click your avatar pic in the bar on the top F


----------



## sugarhell

After evaluating the UI design again i think this is an alpha version. And the UI designer doesnt know what to do.

This UI on an heuristics evaluation test it shouldnt pass with score above 4.

There is no clear definition about what is a button and what is clickable.

Half of the icons doesnt make a sense.

There is too much info and buttons that we raarely use.

For example :



Where is this pointing? Back? It doesnt make sense



And dont use the play button as an arrow.

Also the colors are really bad for colorblind people. Blue box with white letters..

AS a fellow UI designer i want to say that this feel like 2 UI merged together. There is no common language.


----------



## Duality92

I found this too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> After evaluating the UI design again i think this is an alpha version. And the UI designer doesnt know what to do.
> 
> This UI on an heuristics evaluation test it shouldnt pass with score above 4.
> 
> There is no clear definition about what is a button and what is clickable.
> 
> Half of the icons doesnt make a sense.
> 
> There is too much info and buttons that we raarely use.
> 
> For example :
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this pointing? Back? It doesnt make sense
> 
> 
> 
> And dont use the play button as an arrow.


The left-pointing arrow indicates that you'll be taken out away from this page to a new one, a full page editor page.

The downward-pointing triangle is common.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The left-pointing arrow indicates that you'll be taken out away from this page to a new one, a full page editor page.
> 
> The downward-pointing triangle is common.


Because it is common doesnt mean it is correct. Ask any good UI designer.

And the left arrow doesnt make a sense. Why we even need the arrow. It should just be a button.

Even if you want the arrow to stay it should be pointing forward not backwards... Imagine on firefox the back arrow to open a new page..


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> IF you genuinely care why don't you make a poll asking if the people like, dislike or have mixed feelings about the new interface?


Not going to happen, simply because I can already see the majority of the poll being for "dislike".

God forbid if there was a "revert to old design" option and it was winning. We wouldn't want that, now would we?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> After evaluating the UI design again i think this is an alpha version. And the UI designer doesnt know what to do.
> 
> This UI on an heuristics evaluation test it shouldnt pass with score above 4.
> 
> There is no clear definition about what is a button and what is clickable.
> 
> Half of the icons doesnt make a sense.
> 
> There is too much info and buttons that we raarely use.
> 
> For example :
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this pointing? Back? It doesnt make sense
> 
> 
> 
> And dont use the play button as an arrow.
> 
> Also the colors are really bad for colorblind people. Blue box with white letters..
> 
> AS a fellow UI designer i want to say that this feel like 2 UI merged together. There is no common language.


Have to agree with a lot of the points here. The new layout is....... nice, I guess, but the first impression is that it is different, simply for the sake of....... just being different. It looks and feels like a close cousin of Tom's HW page, but in blue and black, rather than red and white.


----------



## sugarhell

Continue.

Why we dont have a permanent search bar. There is too much space on the main bar.
If someone wants to hide the bar just add a small button to hide the search bar.

Also make the main bar a lot smaller.

Also when you scroll down the transition effect seems cheap. I would prefer to have the same size.


----------



## sugarhell

I really like this arrow. Open arrow facing down it indicates that there is a menu there. I dont really like that when you hover your mouse the arrow is facing upwards. It doesnt make a sense.

The same open arrows you use for the forums menu which is a good thing.



But why this is a closed arrow? Change it like the main bar open arrows.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Really? I've read all twenty something pages of the same complaints over and over. I get it, some people just can't accept change - good or bad. No one is entitled to a 'voice' just because they contribute more posts than someone else or how many hours a day they spend tooling around the site. If members want to leave because they don't like a new button, or that it takes an extra clicks to see if the counter is for subscriptions or messages, well, goodbye. I hope any members that leave because of the 'facelift' find what they are looking for. I expect you TwoCables to still be here because despite your overly demonstrated lack of flexibility to change, you do provide a good amount of assistance and in the end you really like helping.


I like helping too and I'm not going to leave because of the changes. The new layout in unintuitive though.


----------



## Alex132

Oh. URL links don't present that underscore when you hover over them. Are you guys going to keep that change?


----------



## Paladin Goo

I like how it looks - but as others have stated, the issues are ridiculous.

As a web designer myself, I look at all this stuff that was missed, all these "bugs"...this is day one stuff. Who exactly did you pay to do this?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh. URL links don't present that underscore when you hover over them. Are you guys going to keep that change?


You're right, that *is* annoying. It was a nice indication of precisely which link I had my mouse over, especially in a list of URLs like the one above.

It's amateur hour.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh. URL links don't present that underscore when you hover over them. Are you guys going to keep that change?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, that *is* annoying. It was a nice indication of precisely which link I had my mouse over, especially in a list of URLs like the one above.
> 
> It's amateur hour.
Click to expand...

I understand they wanted it to fit in more nicely (maybe?) but it's actually beyond aesthetics and is a really fast, useful way to see seperate hyperlinks.

So you know that this is many different hyperlinks by hovering over each word.

And that this is one large hyperlink by hovering over it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

If someone wants to really get pro-active, they could write a GreaseMonkey script to "fix" or even revert a lot of the UI design from the browser side via addons. I still have the old site pages on my other PC, maybe I will screenshot for posterity before refreshing









Despite a forum thread being a less than ideal place to post feedback, some of these suggestions should be fixed within 1-3 days tops, anything beyond that and that looks poorly on OCN web dev team.

Funny, the original (well 2007/8 when I signed up here) version of the site was just a plain old forum, with easy access to everything and functional. No nonsense, just worked. The move to Huddler was pretty poor IMO, but they did fix some coloring issues at least during the early days of that switch that made it bearable, but nothing of value was gained as far as how I used the site. This site change is more like going from a Cyberpower "custom" PC to a Dell OEM at this point. This may be industry trend, but the "Less is More" UI isn't better for something you have to interact with a lot.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I understand they wanted it to fit in more nicely (maybe?) but it's actually beyond aesthetics and is a really fast, useful way to see seperate hyperlinks.
> 
> So you know that this is many different hyperlinks by hovering over each word.
> 
> And that this is one large hyperlink by hovering over it.


Wow. If they don't change it back after this, I'll be totally confused (but not surprised). This was the best illustration of why we need links to be underlined on mouseover.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its not a subtle change, but functionality is the same. Skin it however you like, just don't make it difficult to use.


Actually, there was a significant functionality improvement under the I've Posted section of Forums. The list of threads one has posted in now moves threads with new posts up to the top and one can scroll further without having to add to the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job OCN!
> 
> but where it says posted time and number does it have to be grey?
> 
> why not white?


I feel the white would washout in the background. The gray is easier to read.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> We are aware of the Signature awards and the Emoticons needs fixing, we will get to work on that for sure.


Thank you.







Other than these two minor bugs, I like the new layout. Again,







.


----------



## confed

Maybe someone here can help me out. I tried searching this thread for "subscription" and I read all posts that it returned. In the past, when I clicked on the title of a thread to which I was subscribed, it brought me to the last post I read. It does not do this anymore. I have the the option to go to the last post I wrote or if I click the title, it brings me to the absolute first post of the entire thread. Neither of which am I interested in. It appears that I have to go to my subscriptions page and then go to the Activity page afterwards. Then I can click the title of the thread for it to bring me to the last post I have read. Is this correct? If so, what is the point of the Subscriptions bringing us to an area that forces us to select a different tab on that page? Anyone's help would be appreciated. @TwoCables - Is this part of your issue with the Subscriptions now? Maybe I misunderstood your post and didn't see it the same way as I have described it. Thanks for whoever can chime in and help me out. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cybertox

I actually took some time and redesigned the interface according to the newly implemented changes. I have fixed the majority of the visual bugs and redesigned most aspects in order to have a completely new look with consistency in the theme and design. Below you will find all the changes that I have made:

- Interface colours adjusted and re-designed according to the newly introduced colours scheme (palette)
- Reputation Flames have been re-designed according to the new logotype and aligned appropriately with the avatars
- Recoloured buttons
- Completely revamped icons
- Adjusted contrast and aliasing
- Spacing optimization










*Download Full-Sized Preview*

I think this is how the site should have looked after its visual refresh. One common theme throughout all the aspects of the site, appropriate shades and colour variations. I think it looks way better now and a lot more elegant and easier on the eyes due to the decreased brightness. Let me know what you think.


----------



## superhead91

You still didn't fix the rounded corner page number buttons clashing with the square corners of everything else.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> Maybe someone here can help me out. I tried searching this thread for "subscription" and I read all posts that it returned. In the past, when I clicked on the title of a thread to which I was subscribed, it brought me to the last post I read. It does not do this anymore. I have the the option to go to the last post I wrote or if I click the title, it brings me to the absolute first post of the entire thread. Neither of which am I interested in. It appears that I have to go to my subscriptions page and then go to the Activity page afterwards. Then I can click the title of the thread for it to bring me to the last post I have read. Is this correct? If so, what is the point of the Subscriptions bringing us to an area that forces us to select a different tab on that page? Anyone's help would be appreciated. @TwoCables - Is this part of your issue with the Subscriptions now? Maybe I misunderstood your post and didn't see it the same way as I have described it. Thanks for whoever can chime in and help me out. I appreciate it.


No, my issue is very unrelated. What you're experiencing is the way that it has always been. The links to the subscriptions in the Activity tab are the ones that bring you to the last post in the thread. The links to the threads in the Threads tab have always brought you to the first post.

I don't know how you got the impression that I was talking about this because of how different my problem with the change is.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I actually took some time and redesigned the interface according to the newly implemented changes. I have fixed the majority of the visual bugs and redesigned most aspects in order to have a completely new look with consistency in the theme and design. Below you will find all the changes that I have made:
> 
> - Interface colours adjusted and re-designed according to the newly introduced colours scheme (palette)
> - Reputation Flames have been re-designed according to the new logotype and aligned appropriately with the avatars
> - Recoloured buttons
> - Completely revamped icons
> - Adjusted contrast and aliasing
> - Spacing optimization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download Full-Sized Preview*
> 
> I think this is how the site should have looked after its visual refresh. One common theme throughout all the aspects of the site, appropriate shades and colour variations. I think it looks way better now and a lot more elegant and easier on the eyes due to the decreased brightness. Let me know what you think.


+1 for this.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I actually took some time and redesigned the interface according to the newly implemented changes. I have fixed the majority of the visual bugs and redesigned most aspects in order to have a completely new look with consistency in the theme and design. Below you will find all the changes that I have made:
> 
> - Interface colours adjusted and re-designed according to the newly introduced colours scheme (palette)
> - Reputation Flames have been re-designed according to the new logotype and aligned appropriately with the avatars
> - Recoloured buttons
> - Completely revamped icons
> - Adjusted contrast and aliasing
> - Spacing optimization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download Full-Sized Preview*
> 
> I think this is how the site should have looked after its visual refresh. One common theme throughout all the aspects of the site, appropriate shades and colour variations. I think it looks way better now and a lot more elegant and easier on the eyes due to the decreased brightness. Let me know what you think.


You still have 2 different shades for the top navbar. Look at the overclock logo. The top portion of the logo is a different color than the black next to it.


----------



## superhead91

Also the menu bar when you're at the very top looks bad. It looks like the OCN logo was too big to fit, so they just stuck a random black filler bar at the top so it would all line up.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I actually took some time and redesigned the interface according to the newly implemented changes. I have fixed the majority of the visual bugs and redesigned most aspects in order to have a completely new look with consistency in the theme and design. Below you will find all the changes that I have made:
> 
> - Interface colours adjusted and re-designed according to the newly introduced colours scheme (palette)
> - Reputation Flames have been re-designed according to the new logotype and aligned appropriately with the avatars
> - Recoloured buttons
> - Completely revamped icons
> - Adjusted contrast and aliasing
> - Spacing optimization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download Full-Sized Preview*
> 
> I think this is how the site should have looked after its visual refresh. One common theme throughout all the aspects of the site, appropriate shades and colour variations. I think it looks way better now and a lot more elegant and easier on the eyes due to the decreased brightness. Let me know what you think.


Well that totally gets away from OCN's signature colors that they have been using for as long as I can remember.

Yeah, up until this change, they were using the same colors at least since December of 2008. I don't know what they were doing before then, but damn, 7 years with the same colors and now they're trying to go more black and gray. Yuck.


----------



## superhead91

Honestly, the black looks nice, but it also clashes with the rest of the page. They should have just made the menu bar a dark blue color.


----------



## confed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No, my issue is very unrelated. What you're experiencing is the way that it has always been. The links to the subscriptions in the Activity tab are the ones that bring you to the last post in the thread. The links to the threads in the Threads tab have always brought you to the first post.
> 
> I don't know how you got the impression that I was talking about this because of how different my problem with the change is.


I read entries from you about the extra mouse movements necessary to get to where you wanted to be in relation to your subscriptions/private messages. You brought up the point of how it requires more work since they lumped frequent links into one mouse-over menu as well. Since it was a new change for me and does not function the way it has in the past for me, I was merely asking if this was something you noticed with the subscriptions as well. Either way, thanks.


----------



## wickedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.


Work in progress should have been done alpha not live. Seriously man the old format worked fine why the change? More modern? You kidding right?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Let's just post my first post on the new forum here







and see how it reacts and how my avatar looks!

EDIT: well my avatar looks bigger and it hides a piece of OCN flames (was posted before by someone)

Also the butoons in background blue and white text is a bit harder to see???


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well that totally gets away from OCN's signature colors that they have been using for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Yeah, up until this change, they were using the same colors at least since December of 2008. I don't know what they were doing before then, but damn, 7 years with the same colors and now they're trying to go more black and gray. Yuck.


I obviously haven't been here as long as you so I don't know about the super long past, but are you saying there have been host changes with the website, but the colors stayed the exact same, like didn't even change to a different shade of blue, it was always the same?
Or are you just saying they kept a similar theme of like blues and light grey or whatever it is?

I personally dislike the color blue very much so anything is better to me and in this case i truly like the black and white (but just need it to be used everywhere).

I can see where you are comfortable with the old colors because they have been like that for 7 years, but at the same time adding in some variety can be a great thing (if done completely and properly) and may attract some new members who see it as an update.
If you were going to paint the exterior of a house or maybe even a room, would you immediately order the exact same colors just because they have been up there for 7 years or would you consider a change? Same for a car, just because your first one was lets say white, doesn't mean you necessarily have to buy any future car in the same color.

Earlier one of the admins posted that they will eventually be rolling out a couple of color theme options that each user can select. Once all the areas are cleaned up and this theme is complete, it probably wont be too hard to toss out different variations with a new pallet and give us 3 or 4 choices for personal preference.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You still didn't fix the rounded corner page number buttons clashing with the square corners of everything else.


Fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> +1 for this.


Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Also the menu bar when you're at the very top looks bad. It looks like the OCN logo was too big to fit, so they just stuck a random black filler bar at the top so it would all line up.


Not sure to what you are referring to but I didnt make any changes to the new top menu bar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well that totally gets away from OCN's signature colors that they have been using for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Yeah, up until this change, they were using the same colors at least since December of 2008. I don't know what they were doing before then, but damn, 7 years with the same colors and now they're trying to go more black and gray. Yuck.


Well that is the point, it consistenly introduces the new colours palette. The previous bllue, light blue, grey ccolours scheme was ugly as hell, iconic or not, it had to go.

I have also fixed the avicon on the browser, it is now 1 : 1

Here is the updated version:










*Full Sized Download Preview*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, up until this change, they were using the same colors at least since December of 2008. I don't know what they were doing before then, but damn, 7 years with the same colors and now they're trying to go more black and gray. Yuck.


It's been pretty much the same colours since 2004

https://web.archive.org/web/20041230085606/http://www.overclock.net/


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *confed*
> 
> I read entries from you about the extra mouse movements necessary to get to where you wanted to be in relation to your subscriptions/private messages. You brought up the point of how it requires more work since they lumped frequent links into one mouse-over menu as well. Since it was a new change for me and does not function the way it has in the past for me, I was merely asking if this was something you noticed with the subscriptions as well. Either way, thanks.


Well it's not behaving any differently for me. The thread title links in the Threads tab always brought me to the very first post, and the links in the Activity tab always brought me to the last post (or the first unread post when there are some to read). On the Threads tab, you have to click the little icon to the left of the thread titles in order to go straight to the first unread post. If you want to go to the very last post in the thread, then you have to click the last post in the right-hand column that's next to the Thread column (the column's name is "Last Post").

On the Activity tab, any non-bolded thread title link will bring you to the last post in the thread. Any bold link will bring you to the first unread post. This is the way it has always been.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah, I'd want to stick to the colors that I have been seeing, and recognize this site by for nearly 6 years.

Similarly why I feel the sparse red icons for 'unread' don't fit in that well. We don't want an ASUS ROG theme. Stop it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I'd want to stick to the colors that I have been seeing, and recognize this site by for nearly 6 years.
> 
> Similarly why I feel the sparse red icons for 'unread' don't fit in that well. We don't want an ASUS ROG theme. Stop it.


That's the way the rest of the internet is though. New unread stuff, red indicator number. It's eye-catching. What they're doing wrong though is, they always have an indicator number up there. So, there's no eye-catching happening at all when you have new stuff. When you have new stuff to see, you will only know it if you actually look up at the number to see if it's anything other than 0. This is the dumbest freakin' thing ever. I hate it. I shouldn't see an indicator thing if it's 0. It should just go away.

When Comcast sent out the notice that they were shutting down their PWP service, I joined the forum to cry about it. Well, guess what: Comcast's forum has the same stupid thing: even if I have 0 things to see, it still puts up a red indicator saying "0". STUPID. Stupid, and STUPID!!! I hated it back then, and I still hate it now. I will never like it, and I will never understand it. I don't need something to say "0". Just don't show me an indicator and I'll know! Only show an indicator if it's 1 or more, that way it will grab my attention. "Hey! Look up here! You have something to see!"

At least previously, we had those red indicator numbers that would only show up when we had something new to see. It was eye-catching. It was an attention-grabber. Now? Sigh. This is clunky and not as functional. It's amateur hour.


----------



## TwoCables

I see these red indicators all over the internet now.... YouTube, Google, the f.lux forum, that Comcast forum, and I forget where else, but damn... lots of places. Then OCN adopted it. We all complained about it, but then I guess people like me ended up depending on them. I knew that if I saw a red indicator up there in the corner of my eye, that meant I had something new to see. So, I knew that if I didn't see one, then I had nothing new. NOW? SIGH. I look up there and I see a white or gray box whatever color it is with a "0". Why? If there's nothing new, then don't be there. Just be my avatar and nothing else. Stop grabbing my attention if there's no reason to.

Then if I mouseover my avatar, I see two red indicators that both say 0. Why are they there? There's nothing new. Why does it say "New Messages"? I don't have any new messages.

Are we beta testing this thing?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh. URL links don't present that underscore when you hover over them. Are you guys going to keep that change?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, that *is* annoying. It was a nice indication of precisely which link I had my mouse over, especially in a list of URLs like the one above.
> 
> It's amateur hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand they wanted it to fit in more nicely (maybe?) but it's actually beyond aesthetics and is a really fast, useful way to see seperate hyperlinks.
> 
> So you know that this is many different hyperlinks by hovering over each word.
> 
> And that this is one large hyperlink by hovering over it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this report - I'm logging this as an issue to be looked at by the dev team.

To everyone: thank you all for the great (plentiful) feedback. We hear you - the great, the good, the bad, and the ugly - and we're extensively cataloging your feedback. It has only been a little over 24 hours since this release, and as you know, a handful of people examining a product in a QA environment is nothing at all like many thousands examining it in the real world with their own individual usages, software combinations, screen resolutions, etc, etc. We know there are currently several nagging issues (including a slew of them related to button color, alignment, and functionality) and our dev team is confirming, prioritizing, and investigating these issues as we speak.

All I ask is that you avoid panicking - your feedback is being heard. I'm not going to mislead you and say that we're going to do things like revert back to the old navigation, or maintaining two separate versions of the navigation for member preference selection - but I will tell you that I care deeply about giving the best experience possible to the most users we can, and a huge part of that best possible experience is fixing these bugs for you as quickly as we can. That is our immediate focus. Once we are confident that everything is functional and appropriate for the site theme, we will revisit your feedback again and look for opportunities to refine the experience further. It is going to be a process which happens in several stages.

If anyone would like additional input into the why and how behind our decision to move to this style of navigation, please - let me know! I provided a brief overview in this announcement, but, our decisions about where to put things and what to include were based heavily on site usage patterns and best practices from our industry. We weren't tweaking things wildly and hoping for the best, everything is carefully calculated before we decide to change it. I'd love to share those thought processes with you if you have specific questions about them.

Many thanks once again, and stay tuned - I'll have more news on fixes soon.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Why the drastic change that you are unwilling to revert back to?


----------



## LostParticle

Well guys, it seems that *my problem has been solved*!









Getting off of this thread I'd like to wish to all of you who genuinely dislike the new interface that your voices will be heard! I sincerely wish you so!! In an imaginary poll I personally would vote a big fat *NO* to the question "_Do you like the new interface?_" but not because I was in love with the previous one...but because perhaps with my NO and your NO the heads of this site would manage to excel. To make the difference as this site deserves it and not to just attempt a amateurish copy of Win 10.

I don't really mind though. OCN is a tool for me and as long as I can find the right questions and the right answers in here, I'll keep using it. Tools must be effective and can also be...[enter the appropriate word here because I lack it right now - too bored to search]

Good Luck!


----------



## TwoCables

Why not instead just be yourselves. Do things your own way? Be unique. Be leaders. Set standards. Blaze trails. Don't do what everyone else is doing just because that's what everyone else is doing. Let the community help you make this better than what everyone else is doing. That's a part of our passion. Most of us have skills that are far more than good enough to make this the best-looking and least clunky site on the internet with designs and functions that make far more sense than anything you've ever seen. *Some* people on here could do it single-handedly!

After reading what you said Chipp and then looking up at where the search thing is and my avatar is, I admit that I find it difficult to believe that last paragraph. I really do. Some of these changes should have been worked out long before release. Some of these stupidities and bugs should have been worked out before release too.

This sounds like Huddler all over again. Here we are 4 years later, and I'm still waiting for pretty much every last clunk and bug to be fixed. Will it be? Well, 4 years ago I was told "soon". What's it going to be like with this new change? 4 years with no changes again, only to see another change to make things even worse than they were before like we saw yesterday?

I apologize. I know that this is difficult to deal with. I'm grateful for your passion and how much you care, but please give us something. It seems to me that we are all complaining here, and it seems that we're all complaining about the same things.

Can you meet us in the middle? Undo this change and then bring it back when it's actually ready.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well guys, it seems that *my problem has been solved*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off of this thread I'd like to wish to all of you who genuinely dislike the new interface that your voices will be heard! I sincerely wish you so!! In an imaginary poll I personally would vote a big fat *NO* to the question "Do you like the new interface?" but not because I was in love with the previous one...but because perhaps with my NO and your NO the heads of this site would manage to excel. To make the difference as this site deserves it and not to just attempt a amateurish copy of Win 10.
> 
> I don't really mind though. OCN is a tool for me and as long as I can find the right questions and the right answers in here, I'll keep using it. Tools must be effective and can also be...[enter the appropriate word here because I lack it right now - too bored to search]
> 
> Good Luck!


It's not solved for me.


----------



## Anarion

This face-lift feels incomplete. Half modern half old styled. I'm still seeing the old blueish colors everywhere. The background is still the old one which I don't like. If you go for a modern dark theme more things have to change in my personal opinion. Aesthetically I feel this is half from finished. Feels like a beta thing.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Honestly, the black looks nice, but it also clashes with the rest of the page. They should have just made the menu bar a dark blue color.


I like the Black better. Frankly, I happy with the entire layout. There's just a bug or too that need to be exterminated, such as the rep award flames overlapping avatars.


----------



## Paladin Goo

I'll say it again - all they have to do is give us a choice. Some people like this, some people like the old design. Let us choose which one we want to use. I *know* huddler has a switcher. I've worked with it before.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Why the drastic change that you are unwilling to revert back to?


There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:


"Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision. We do want to continue the theme of modernization in other ways on the site, particularly the homepage layout and carousel, and this set of changes is a nice precedent for a less dated looking OCN.

We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.


----------



## Cybertox

I like the black (darker) colours scheme a lot more than the current bluish one, if the forum would look the way I designed it in my preview I would be more than happy.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> I'll say it again - all they have to do is give us a choice. Some people like this, some people like the old design. Let us choose which one we want to use. I *know* huddler has a switcher. I've worked with it before.


agreed... why not even the option..?

Updated in response to response from OCN.

I actually could get used to the "sticky" but mthe rest is kinda overdone.

the sticky needs to be worked with..

really my concerns are going to be with how much is this going to eat up my mem space vs the old version


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I like the black (darker) colours scheme a lot more than the current bluish one, if the forum would look the way I designed it in my preview I would be more than happy.


Why don't you just use the dark theme?

It does need to be updated for the buttons, but it does look like your design.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:
> 
> "Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
> The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision.
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.


Will the .net ever come back? I think it's what most of us noticed first. This is the only thing that bugs me, along with the avatars over the flames. I (and a lot of others) want this website to be called verbally OCN or Overclock.net, the same way it's been since day 1 it seems. Changing that seems to go against your goals.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:
> 
> "Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
> The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision.
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the .net ever come back? I think it's what most of us noticed first. This is the only thing that bugs me, along with the avatars over the flames. I (and a lot of others) want this website to be called verbally OCN or Overclock.net, the same way it's been since day 1 it seems. Changing that seems to go against your goals.
Click to expand...

Response to that particular change has been a little bit stronger than I expected (again, we still are Overclock.net and refer to ourselves as such everywhere but the logo), but, I won't rule it out. We'll continue to collect feedback, monitor everyone's opinions over the coming days, and then make a decision once things are a bit more settled in technically.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:
> 
> "Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
> The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision. We do want to continue the theme of modernization in other ways on the site, particularly the homepage layout and carousel, and this set of changes is a nice precedent for a less dated looking OCN.
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.


Chipp, I personally really like the new look, just a few bugs here and there. Once they're ironed out, it's going to be fantastic!

Would really like a dark theme however.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> There were two primary factors which came together in the design for the navigation that we are using today:
> 
> 
> "Sticky" navigation elements are quickly becoming the industry default. They are used with success on sites from Facebook to Twitter, CNN to Mashable, USA Today to The New York Times. Longform content like articles, reviews, or discussion threads can take up huge amounts of vertical space, and sticky navigation allows quick navigation to wherever you want to go next without needing to scroll up, scroll down, or otherwise leave whatever position you are currently viewing on a page. It gives immediate accessibility to your subscriptions, search, the forum index, the homepage, and other important areas of the site. In the early days of sticky navigation, Smashing Magazine conducted a usability study in which 85% of respondents preferred the version of a site using sticky navigation, and the remaining 15% had no preference. Of the 85% who actually had a preference, "...100% of them indicated that the website with the sticky navigation was easier or faster to use". The raw data showed a 22% improvement in time spent navigating the site. People like this pattern, even if they can't really explain why, and it has clear precedent and measurable benefits. New links were chosen to reflect how people actually use the site - an astonishingly low percentage of clicks on the old navigation actually went to the article page or gallery index, but by comparison, a huge majority of users land on the site forum index and then proceed to either the News or Gaming forums. This view of real-world usage prompted us to actually make the navigation link to the sections of the site which are most frequently visited.
> The existing site looked dated. We had kept largely the same look and feel for nearly a decade - and it served us well, but we (as a management team) had grown tired of it, members had grown tired of it, and the dated look did not appeal to advertisers. Our existing logo had poor reproducibility offline. As an example, if you remember our run of New Era caps, it took admin nearly 8 months to find an embroidery partner who could reliably replicate the layered shape of the flame and its detatched flicker element. The flame was another design element which we all love and served us well, but, design style has moved on over the last decade and holding onto the past for no good reason didn't do us any favors. The new monochrome logo is bright, distinctive, easily reproducible, and carries the site's brand heritage forward rather than reminding us of an older era. Many members had complained since our last site design update in 2011 that the site was entirely too bright and difficult to read. In response to this feedback, while we were adjusting other visual elements, we also decided to darken the post body area and make some very minor adjustments to "OCN Blue" to keep the same theme as we'd always had, but in a way which was friendlier on the eyes and looked slightly more masculine. The new darkened "OCN Blue" plays well off the very dark navbar, which the previous color did not do as nice a job with. The dark navbar was again chosen as a modernization decision. We do want to continue the theme of modernization in other ways on the site, particularly the homepage layout and carousel, and this set of changes is a nice precedent for a less dated looking OCN.
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.


We're asking for this to be temporarily reverted, not permanently reverted. The reason for doing it temporarily is to put it back on the stove, to put it back in the oven. Y'know? It's not done yet. It's on the kitchen table, yet it still needs to finish cooking. I don't want to eat this. It's not done yet.

The existing site looked dated? Says who? Why does it matter? Why do you have to do what everyone else is doing?

Why haven't you guys ever just asked all of OCN what we wanted? Just ask us. Find out what we want and what we don't want. Don't let your computer analysis results tell you.

Yes, it's usable, by the definition of the word. Even though it's usable, it's very clunky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Response to that particular change has been a little bit stronger than I expected (again, we still are Overclock.net and refer to ourselves as such everywhere but the logo), but, I won't rule it out. We'll continue to collect feedback, monitor everyone's opinions over the coming days, and then make a decision once things are a bit more settled in technically.


Well, the site's name is "Overclock.net", not "overclock". Did you see what I said about this a few times earlier in this thread? I talked about it at length, somewhat.

New members will think it's called "overclock" because that's what the logo says. New members who like OCN or Overclock.net will tell their friends about "overclock". "Come to overclock, it's a great site". That sounds stupid.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Why don't you just use the dark theme?
> 
> It does need to be updated for the buttons, but it does look like your design.


Its way too dark for my liking and lacks some details.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think what he's saying is that the sponsors and advertisers pushed it...

if we want to break it down.
those polls aren't taken by people like us, but the majority... Like all the people that use apple iphones and apple products exclusively..

I am kinda for the sticky I just don't like when they stop working... which seems often

the colors were light. but that wasn't really bad.. I use a plasma tv as a screen and this high contrast site is gonna kill it with screen burn in

id prefer it to be more uniform

I dunno hardforum and hwbot and XS don't need fancy web layouts..

I disliked the old colors though...

this just feels so halfassed like someone implemented sticky and then just changed the colors here n there like the full page editor icon really is so bad

new button designs....(any 3dish buttons?)
and lighter colors

and it would be perfect I guess. definitely needs more things to look like buttons


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno hardforum and hwbot and XS don't need fancy web layouts..


Exactly what I've been thinking. Why does OCN need to do this? Why can't they just do whatever they want? Why do they have to be followers?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Response to that particular change has been a little bit stronger than I expected (again, we still are Overclock.net and refer to ourselves as such everywhere but the logo), but, I won't rule it out. We'll continue to collect feedback, monitor everyone's opinions over the coming days, and then make a decision once things are a bit more settled in technically.


This is the only thing I think we should change back/keep. It doesn't add much to the logo but it keeps us identifiable. We are OCN in the long run, not OC. +1 for keeping .net in the logo.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I guess they _CAN_ do it... I mean its not as bad as massdrop.

I think they need to do some bubbles with shaded BGs and 3D buttons if they are gonna stick with dark icons as well as dark everything else

so sick of the grey chats

OC is too much like overclockers without .net attached

OCN is OCN


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its way too dark for my liking and lacks some details.


Then download and edit it to how you like?

It will be much easier than trying to get the managers to recreate your theme. As you can see in this thread, a lot of OCN members don't like minor things such as the navigation bar being black instead the blue that OCN has been using for so many years. Changing the colour scheme completely would almost be as bad as changing the slogan from "The pursuit of performance" to "OCN, now run by EA and Ubisoft".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I guess they CAN do it... I mean its not as bad as massdrop.
> 
> I think they need to do some bubbles with shaded BGs and 3D buttons if they are gonna stick with dark icons as well as dark everything else
> 
> so sick of the grey chats
> 
> OC is too much like overclockers without .net attached
> 
> OCN is OCN


At least "overclockers" is more of a name than a word. Except, they're logo leads me to believe they are called "overclockers uk" or "OverclockersUK". I don't know.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

> http://www.overclockers.com/ <

Is what i am referring to.. But another great example of why the .net is very important


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> > http://www.overclockers.com/ <
> 
> Is what i am referring to.. But another great example of why the .net is very important


Ok, one more post. lol Except, now I'll stick around to finish this little discussion. LOL I don't mind. I love being here.

This is a good point. In the past several months, I have noticed that every once in a while a new member will call us "oc" or "OC", and some will outright call us "overclock". I just sit there wanting to go, "...but our logo says Overclock.net. Can't you see that?"

Now with it just saying "overclock", well........ lol Yeah. Enough said I hope.

*Edit:* I didn't say enough. This will finish my post: ...and yet Chipp is saying that we're still "Overclock.net" and "OCN". Really? Then why does your logo say "overclock"? Correct me if I'm wrong, but your brand's logo should have your brand name in it, not some incomplete version of it. An example keeps coming to mind that I think it's VERY stupid, BUT I'LL SHARE IT ANYWAY. LOL McDonald's Yes, I'm thinking about McDonald's logos that have their brand name in it as "McDonald's". Here's why this example is dumb: what would you say if they made a new logo that just said "McDon"? "overclock" is the same thing!!

The only acceptable text in our logo would be either "Overclock.net", or "OCN". Anything else is incorrect because our name is not "overclock". It sounds stupid. ".net" is a part of our name. It cannot be left out.

Guys, please help me come up with better examples than "McDonald's" becoming "McDon". lol


----------



## Chipp

Everyone: A fix for the incorrect forum read / unread icons is deploying momentarily. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Everyone: A fix for the incorrect forum read / unread icons is deploying momentarily. Stay tuned for more.


What will the end result be of this fix?


----------



## morencyam

I'm kind of in the middle on the new layout. There are things a like and things I don't like. I do agree with other that it doesn't quite feel done. It's almost like a halfway point. There are elements of a new style combined with elements of the old style.

I do like the fixed navigation pane at the top so I don't have to scroll back to the top every time I want to get back to my subscriptions. That being said, I don't like having to click on/hover over the avatar to get to the Subscriptions and PMs

I don't like the font on the navigation pane though. And I feel like the font on the forums submenu is too small. Not really a fan of the black navigation pane either. It doesn't go with the blue of the rest of the site at all. The Blue for all "Rep+" "Multi" "Quote" etc buttons doesn't really fit with the greyish blue either.

Overall, it feels too "Windows 10"-ish for me. Basically I think I'm realizing that the only new thing I like the the fixed navigation pane. So if I had my way, I'd go back to the old layout and design, but with a fixed navigation pane

Also, this is OCN, Overclock.NET, and I think the logo should reflect that.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Everyone: A fix for the incorrect forum read / unread icons is deploying momentarily. Stay tuned for more.
> 
> 
> 
> What will the end result be of this fix?
Click to expand...

Right now forum indexes incorrectly display red/grey dots to indicate whether that forum has unread content for you. These are being corrected back to the blue/faded flame icons to indicate read/unread status.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> > http://www.overclockers.com/ <
> 
> Is what i am referring to.. But another great example of why the .net is very important


I have to concede that point because overclockers.com is full of some pretty hateful people on it, including some of the mods and I would hate to see OCN associated with that pathetic site. I bid them a not so fine farewell a long time ago.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Ok, one more post. lol Except, now I'll stick around to finish this little discussion. LOL I don't mind. I love being here.
> 
> This is a good point. In the past several months, I have noticed that every once in a while a new member will call us "oc" or "OC", and some will outright call us "overclock". I just sit there wanting to go, "...but our logo says Overclock.net. Can't you see that?"
> 
> Now with it just saying "overclock", well........ lol Yeah. Enough said I hope.
> 
> *Edit:* I didn't say enough. This will finish my post: ...and yet Chipp is saying that we're still "Overclock.net" and "OCN". Really? Then why does your logo say "overclock"? Correct me if I'm wrong, but your brand's logo should have your brand name in it, not some incomplete version of it. An example keeps coming to mind that I think it's VERY stupid, BUT I'LL SHARE IT ANYWAY. LOL McDonald's Yes, I'm thinking about McDonald's logos that have their brand name in it as "McDonald's". Here's why this example is dumb: what would you say if they made a new logo that just said "McDon"? "overclock" is the same thing!!
> 
> The only acceptable text in our logo would be either "Overclock.net", or "OCN". Anything else is incorrect because our name is not "overclock". It sounds stupid. ".net" is a part of our name. It cannot be left out.
> 
> Guys, please help me come up with better examples than "McDonald's" becoming "McDon". lol


McDonald

If we didn't say "electronics" after fry's you would likely end up at a grocery store
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I have to concede that point because overclockers.com is full of some pretty hateful people on it, including some of the mods and I would hate to see OCN associated with that pathetic site. I bid them a not so fine farewell a long time ago.


LOL me too. they banned me for trolling because I wanted to build a pc case out of an old toaster oven. My dad had been talking about it for years so I decided to make a thread there asking for dimensions of a mobo... then someone stole my idea. after they kept saying i was trolling..

I wish the worst on those people

I don't love ocn, but I, certainly, don't want them associated with scum like overclockers.com


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> I'm kind of in the middle on the new layout. There are things a like and things I don't like. I do agree with other that it doesn't quite feel done. It's almost like a halfway point. There are elements of a new style combined with elements of the old style.
> 
> I do like the fixed navigation pane at the top so I don't have to scroll back to the top every time I want to get back to my subscriptions. That being said, I don't like having to click on/hover over the avatar to get to the Subscriptions and PMs
> 
> I don't like the font on the navigation pane though. And I feel like the font on the forums submenu is too small. Not really a fan of the black navigation pane either. It doesn't go with the blue of the rest of the site at all. The Blue for all "Rep+" "Multi" "Quote" etc buttons doesn't really fit with the greyish blue either.
> 
> Overall, it feels too "Windows 10"-ish for me. Basically I think I'm realizing that the only new thing I like the the fixed navigation pane. So if I had my way, I'd go back to the old layout and design, but with a fixed navigation pane
> 
> Also, this is OCN, Overclock.NET, and I think the logo should reflect that.


Wow. We feel exactly the same way. I didn't notice the font in the menu though. You're right though: when I really think about it, it does seem like it should be a LITTLE bigger. It kinda makes me feel like I need to press Ctrl+0 to reset my zoom level.

What do you think of having the search in a mouseover menu? Would you rather just have it sitting on the navbar? I don't see a good reason for it to be hidden away in a mouseover menu.

I think being Windows 10-ish was their goal.


----------



## adamkatt

I really wish forums would start allowing theme changes in the viewers settings panel. Another forum I visit has this option in the settings to change from a list of themes and it's great. Theres like a dark theme, orange theme, red, blue, white etc.





This allows less eye strain


----------



## Paradigm84

Having an option to use the old theme wouldn't make sense considering the branding of the site has changed, you can't have a site with two conflicting logos and styles.

Also, many of the issues being mentioned could not have been spotted during the closed sandbox testing. Placeholder content was used in the sandbox site due to the fact that when you're redesigning the aesthetic of a page or document, the content itself isn't really important, how it appears on the page is. The consequence of this is that some of the OCN-specific features that are tied to user accounts, such as signature awards and rep flames were not there (so issues with those could not be spotted).

This is common practice, not just something done by OCN, an example of this is 'lorem ipsum' content being used as filler text in documents.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they could update the logo on the oldsite layout. no one is complaining about the logo aside from the missing.net which should be brought back

I like the black flame..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> McDonald
> 
> If we didn't say "electronics" after fry's you would likely end up at a grocery store


For me, I think of it as just "Fry's". That's it. I don't ever think of it as "Fry's Electronics".

It's kind of like B&H. Their full name is very long, but I just say "B&H". Sometimes if I know I'm talking to someone who doesn't know what "B&H" is, I'll say "B&H Photo & Video" or something like that.

I like the change you made my example: "McDonald". It's closer to what they did to our logo here, even though I feel my example is still lame. lol But, I have a McDonald's like a block away from me and I haven't had any for over a month and I'm having withdrawal. So, my mind is going bonkers.

Anyway, so yeah.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. We feel exactly the same way. I didn't notice the font in the menu though. You're right though: when I really think about it, it does seem like it should be a LITTLE bigger. It kinda makes me feel like I need to press Ctrl+0 to reset my zoom level.
> 
> What do you think of having the search in a mouseover menu? Would you rather just have it sitting on the navbar? I don't see a good reason for it to be hidden away in a mouseover menu.
> 
> I think being Windows 10-ish was their goal.


I agree. It's not like they're short on space up there, so why hide it.

I'm on an actual desktop now, so hovering over items with the mouse isn't a huge deal ATM, but I'm interested to see how everything behaves when I'm on my MS Surface


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Having an option to use the old theme wouldn't make sense considering the branding of the site has changed, you can't have a site with two conflicting logos and styles.
> 
> Also, many of the issues being mentioned could not have been spotted during the closed sandbox testing. Placeholder content was used in the sandbox site due to the fact that when you're redesigning the aesthetic of a page or document, the content itself isn't really important, how it appears on the page is. The consequence of this is that some of the OCN-specific features that are tied to user accounts, such as signature awards and rep flames were not there (so issues with those could not be spotted).
> 
> This is common practice, not just something done by OCN, an example of this is 'lorem ipsum' content being used as filler text in documents.


We're not complaining about the way signature awards look or rep flames and whatnot. We're complaining about things that were very likely identical before this went live, things that should have been caught.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Personally not liking it. Needs a lot of work. I cant even see my Avatar. I dont see a log in box anymore which suck because I have to click more times to log in.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I live in an area with a ton of fry's grocery stores. its the main national chain
kroger's are fry's here


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I live in an area with a ton of fry's grocery stores. its the main national chain
> kroger's are fry's here


Oh, ok. Interesting.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Personally not liking it. Needs a lot of work. I cant even see my Avatar. I dont see a log in box anymore which suck because I have to click more times to log in.


Omg, yeah your avatar must be completely invisible on the navbar. Black transparent avatar on a black navbar.

Yeah, the disappearance of that login area on the top-right really pisses me off. It wouldn't be so bad if my password would be remembered on the regular login page like it was with vBulletin... having to let go of my mouse and type my password makes me feel like I'm being computer-illiterate or something.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

^ same









glad I dont know how to render images

that bar definitely needs work


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ^ same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad I dont know how to render images
> 
> that bar definitely needs work


Yeah, it seems that this was rushed and pushed out to meet a deadline or something.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> they could update the logo on the oldsite layout. no one is complaining about the logo aside from the missing.net which should be brought back
> 
> I like the black flame..


Not sure how well the black and white flame would work with the old site given that it didn't have the black banner.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> We're not complaining about the way signature awards look or rep flames and whatnot. We're complaining about things that were very likely identical before this went live, things that should have been caught.


I'm sure there are issues that could have been spotted in the sandbox prior to the public launch. However, even if the OCN staff and people who work on the backend of the site had 3 months of testing in the sandbox, there would still be things that would be missed simply because < 50 people testing a sandbox version of the site cannot compare to the entire OCN userbase using the full site on a daily basis.

Even with the old version of the site, issues were still cropping up, it's just the reality of working with a site with so many things going on.

People on the backend of the site are addressing the issues as quickly as they can, but people need to be patient.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Not sure how well the black and white flame would work with the old site given that it didn't have the black banner.
> I'm sure there are issues that could have been spotted in the sandbox prior to the public launch. However, even if the OCN staff and people who work on the backend of the site had 3 months of testing in the sandbox, there would still be things that would be missed simply because < 50 people testing a sandbox version of the site cannot compare to the entire OCN userbase using the full site on a daily basis.
> 
> Even with the old version of the site, issues were still cropping up, it's just the reality of working with a site with so many things going on.
> 
> People on the backend of the site are addressing the issues as quickly as they can, but people need to be patient.


I'm talking about things that are used repeatedly hundreds of times per day, things that would have been and should have been spotted immediately, on the first day of testing (things that would render this site unusable if you didn't have them). As someone else said, there are lots of things here that he, as a developer, would call "day one" stuff. Things that you should easily notice and take care of on the first day.


----------



## Paradigm84

And I'm sure they will be addressed as soon as possible.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I can see some point to the .net missing, perhaps it can have the large logo be Overclock.net and when scrolling down to a shrunken logo it can be OCN.... but to also give perspective from the other side, I might buy something from Amazon.com, but it isn't awkward to say "I got this off Amazon" people know what I mean either way, its just that fact that it is new that you may think saying "I saw this build log on Overclock" seems so misfitting. Plus enough people will still refer to it as OCN or Overclock.net that it will remain a main name in my opinion.

Regarding the color, did Chipp basically say that the blue sides are staying and will not be matching the black bar at the top or at least going to the gray family? I thought that was just a work in progress, but his wording makes me think this is their preferred look.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> OCN is three syllables.
> 
> Overclock is two.















































Say it with me now...

O - ver - Clock

Three syllables, not two. The same amount as O - C - N.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> That is a steaming pile of bull right there. What do you mean "could have been spotted" Is your name Helen Keller? Don't give me the "Oh it wasn't happening when we tested it" bullcrap either. OF COURSE IT WAS. It's happening for everybody. What's that? You just magically don't test with Chrome, Firefox, Opera, or IE???? Amazong, what perfect prowser that can fix broken sites did you test it in? When I really started looking, I was able to easily spot 10 issues in under a minute. It's like a game of eye spy, except we're spying mistakes only an idiot could miss.
> 
> Another thing, on what planet is less than 3 months enough time for this? Shouldn't the quality of work be a lot better for that amount of time? It seems more like 3 WEEKS, not months.
> It was rushed out the door to meet a deadline for some reason, they KNEW it was buggy as hell. So don't even try to defend them.
> 
> EDIT: @Paradigm84 Why are you acting like such a suck up? You're trying so hard not to admit anything wrong was done. What the heck is going on with you mods? Just say you screwed up. It's insulting.


It seems to me like it was just 3 seconds. Even in my super groggy state nearly 18 hours ago, I immediately noticed all the problems that I've been complaining about. It didn't take me an hour, or a day, it took me just seconds. As I kept using the site, I noticed more and more problems that should have been noticed LONG before this went live.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I can see some point to the .net missing, perhaps it can have the large logo be Overclock.net and when scrolling down to a shrunken logo it can be OCN.... but to also give perspective from the other side, I might buy something from Amazon.com, but it isn't awkward to say "I got this off Amazon" people know what I mean either way, its just that fact that it is new that you may think saying "I saw this build log on Overclock" seems so misfitting. Plus enough people will still refer to it as OCN or Overclock.net that it will remain a main name in my opinion.
> 
> Regarding the color, did Chipp basically say that the blue sides are staying and will not be matching the black bar at the top or at least going to the gray family? I thought that was just a work in progress, but his wording makes me think this is their preferred look.


I like the idea of the large logo saying "Overclock.net" and the smaller one saying "OCN". It would teach new members what we call this place on a day-to-day basis.

The problem with the logo just being "overclock" is, it will give new members the impression that our name is "overclock". Even Chipp said that our name hasn't changed at all. It's not changing to "overclock", and *they* never call it "overclock". So, if they aren't calling it "overclock", then I feel that it makes no sense at all to remove ".net" from the logo. Your logo tells everyone what your name is. We're not "overclock". We're "Overclock.net". I still wish I could come up with a very good example of another brand's logo to show just how bad of a decision it is to remove ".net" from the logo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it with me now...
> 
> O - ver - Clock
> 
> Three syllables, not two. The same amount as O - C - N.


Please... we are way past this. He has had enough.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> *Be honest, this wasn't really tested.* You guys asked huddler, or wikia, or whoever the heck it is now to make some changes to make OCN look more "modern" (AKA blatantly copy Windows 10 for... reasons) and being the incompetent amateurs they've proven several times to be, they gave it only half effort, called it a day, and published the changes before anyone actually checked it for approval.
> This isn't about catering to all, this is about not being totally broken. While some people may have some subjective issues with the new design, I think right now most of us are more concerned with the objectively incorrect stuff that should never have passed a quick QA pass.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could rep you twice I would.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HowHardCanItBe*
> 
> Why was it released in this buggy state? This looks like an alpha build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> This is not about catering to everyone. It is about making it as good as the old one in terms of colour, options and user friendliness. I assume you want progression and not regression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Please be aware that this is a work in progress, bugs will be fixed and certain elements adjusted in order to improve the experience. While a lot of QA goes into these releases, nothing is perfect but we aim to get any issues fixed as quickly as possible but I will just put this out there, the current overall new design will not be reverted.
> 
> We know we cant please all and there will be an element of adaption, we cant catar to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Hahaha! Of course you would say that while being criticized.* "we cant catar to all." Nice cop out. Didn't I say earlier that numerous people are reporting the same bugs and issues? Ohhhh wait! You must mean that because _everyone_ has the same bugs and issues, you won't cater to them! _Great!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we could sort that out. /s
> 
> You and the rest of the mods/admins involved screwed up. Now you guys won't back track because you'll make yourselves look dumb. Let go of your pride and admit your mistake. You guys have screwed up and you know it, drop the ruze and revert it while the bugs are being fixed. It's silly to keep the site in a broken state when you have a working configuration you can use while the bugs are being fixed.
> How freaking long did it take you to actually get this far anyway? Are you going to take years to fix the bugs too? I am absolutely NOT against a site resign, I believe this had great potential, but it's in Alpha stage at best.
> 
> The best you guys can do at this point, is revert your screw up immediately. We all know you and the rest of the team are not capable of fixing nor creating this, it's a piss poor copy paste job is what it is.
> 
> When it has ACTUALLY been tested and fixed by somebody competent _then_ you can release it.
> 
> You're acting like congress, doing illogical things that many people are vehemently against just because you have your "pride and vision". Then pretending you've done nothing wrong when there is public outcry.
> 
> Cut the crap and revert it.
Click to expand...

I wasn't invovlved in the "alpha", "beta" testing FYI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Why the drastic change that you are unwilling to revert back to?
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> We're unwilling to revert back to the previous design because we're all industry professionals and we all know that product updates are not always met with positive feedback at launch. Indeed, in this case, we did drop the ball and launch with some defects which should have been addressed prior to the unveiling - but we are still confident that the primary changes to the navigation and logo branding are the best possible thing we can do based on our research and analysis, and we hope that with a little bit more time and refinement you'll come to find them to be usable, even if you don't actually ever agree with us that they're an improvement. I apologize that we can't please everybody - believe me, we would if we could - but to revert back and abandon these improvements at this point would only be a disservice to forward progress for all of the community's users. I hope that makes sense, and thank you for the question.
Click to expand...

Then why bother with this thread if our opinions don't really have any standing? You've forcefully changed and our opinion won't bring back the old UI, nor would they be taken into consideration or have any standing, so I don't see the point of having this thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> For a start, it's just the internet, so let's try and remain calm and remember it's not the end of days.
> 
> As for the issues that are occurring, as I have said, the sandbox did not have the level of detail that the regular site does, so yes, there are things occurring that were not present in the sandbox.


What things?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Please... we are way past this. He has had enough.


I just read 50 posts up to that one and didn't feel like reading another 150 to get caught up, so please forgive me if he already got crap for that. Big, rather fast moving threads like this are sometimes hard to keep track of when you can only check in every 2 hours during breaks.


----------



## Blaise170

My biggest issue with the stupid floating bar is that it takes away a sizeable chunk of my already limited screen space.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> My biggest issue with the stupid floating bar is that it takes away a sizeable chunk of my already limited screen space.


Time to upgrade unto a higher resolution. On 2560x1440, the bar is very slim.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well just my







but I don't like it.

All this work for a Face Lift and you still couldn't make it so all my Unread Threads would be at the top of my Activity List? Gosh...


----------



## TwoCables

LOL I KNOW!

I think it's hilarious that this bug still exists.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561248/activity-feed-isnt-working-properly-ocn-devs-aware


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Time to upgrade unto a higher resolution. On 2560x1440, the bar is very slim.


Lol. I agree.

Even at 1920x1080 it's not bad at all. Anyone on more than 1280x720 really needs to rethink that argument. Serious.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, you'd think that with *Westinghouse 40" 1080p 60Hz DWM40F3G1*, he'd have more than enough 'screen space'. There's something he's not telling us.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For me, I think of it as just "Fry's". That's it. I don't ever think of it as "Fry's Electronics".
> 
> It's kind of like B&H. Their full name is very long, but I just say "B&H". Sometimes if I know I'm talking to someone who doesn't know what "B&H" is, I'll say "B&H Photo & Video" or something like that.
> 
> I like the change you made my example: "McDonald". It's closer to what they did to our logo here, even though I feel my example is still lame. lol But, I have a McDonald's like a block away from me and I haven't had any for over a month and I'm having withdrawal. So, my mind is going bonkers.
> 
> Anyway, so yeah.


I say either "Fry's" or "Baghdad Bobs" (long story). As far as B&H goes, I say "B&H Photo". As far as this site, I cay "OCN" or "Overclock dot net". Dropping the .net is just plain stupid in my opinion and will in the long run cause confusion and drive people to other sites with similar names (as other have stated for obvious reasons).

My 2 cents.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What things?


As mentioned before, the rep flames and signature awards. Also the logging in issue doesn't happen for me in the sandbox, this could be because it's using a different user database so there might be some difference in configuration. As for the rest that I see mentioned in the Bug Reports section, they are things that we missed in the sandbox e.g. the quote buttons not changing colour, drop down menus not lining up, header colours being different etc. None of those are likely to be difficult to fix.

Remember to submit bug reports for things you spot, it'll help them get addressed quickly.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I say either "Fry's" or "Baghdad Bobs" (long story). As far as B&H goes, I say "B&H Photo". As far as this site, I cay "OCN" or "Overclock dot net". Dropping the .net is just plain stupid in my opinion and will in the long run cause confusion and drive people to other sites with similar names (as other have stated for obvious reasons).
> 
> My 2 cents.


Yeah, that is a very good point. We do not need people recommending to friends like, "go to overclock. It's awesome." only to see their friends end up at the wrong site. Of course, www.overclock.com redirects to www.overclock.net, and we're also at the top of Google's search results for "overclock", but still.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As mentioned before, the rep flames and signature awards.


And like I said before, we're not complaining about those things. Sure, maybe we complained a little bit about those flames being hidden slightly by the avatar, but we are complaining much more about the bigger problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Also the logging in issue doesn't happen for me in the sandbox, this could be because it's using a different user database so there might be some difference in configuration.


This has always been a problem. That's why some of us only ever used the login thing we had on the top-right! Back when we had vBulletin, I could log in with *one click* because my username and password was always in the fields on the regular login page. All I had to do was log out at my User CP or in one of my private messages, click Back (because logging out brought me forward to a "you're logged out" page), close Firefox, go to sleep, wake up the next day, open Firefox, and then click the login button because my username and password were already there. How was I on a login page? I clicked back while logged out. That brought me a page that said that I need to be logged in in order to see that page and provided a login area right there.

When they moved over to Huddler on 11-9-2011, I could no longer do this because my username and password would not be there the next time I opened Firefox. My username was available to select by just clicking in the field, but my password always needed to be typed manually. So, I switched to using the login at the top-right. That enabled me to continue being able to log in with just one click because the fields always had my username and password in them.

Now here we are with this new "face", and my only login options require me to select my username (or begin typing it and then select it), and then manually type my entire password. It's never automatically placed into the password field for me. Also, it's no longer a one-click process. It's about 3. That's what I call *clunky*!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As for the rest that I see mentioned in the Bug Reports section, they are things that we missed in the sandbox e.g. the quote buttons not changing colour,


Really? How? When testing, *everything* gets tested that would be used on a daily basis. That multi-quote button thing is a Day One thing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> drop down menus not lining up,


Not seeing it, but ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> drop down menus not lining up, header colours being different etc. None of those are likely to be difficult to fix.


Right, but the wait time will be long, as we have seen with this platform. There are STILL a load of things that would be very easy to fix that could have been fixed any day during the last 4 years but weren't. Why? Pff. I have no idea. They're aware of all of them. I made sure of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Remember to submit bug reports for things you spot, it'll help them get addressed quickly.


I tried that with well over a dozen back when Huddler was new and 4 years later and nothing has changed. I'm not wasting my time again.


----------



## hermitmaster

I have no problem with the new style direction, but the rollout was amateur at best. Bugs should have been resolved before going live. Contrast is terrible in some areas (post time/number); check out the WCAG guidelines. The navigation and buttons clash with the rest of the theme. If you want a predominantly black theme, make the rest match.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I have to concede that point because overclockers.com is full of some pretty hateful people on it, including some of the mods and I would hate to see OCN associated with that pathetic site. I bid them a not so fine farewell a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL me too. they banned me for trolling because I wanted to build a pc case out of an old toaster oven. My dad had been talking about it for years so I decided to make a thread there asking for dimensions of a mobo... then someone stole my idea. after they kept saying i was trolling..
> 
> I wish the worst on those people
> 
> I don't love ocn, but I, certainly, don't want them associated with scum like overclockers.com
Click to expand...

Curious, I got accused of trolling by one of the mods. I had had problems with him a few years before stalking me, giving me grief no matter what I said, until I reported him. that put a stop to it for a while. But when he started up again, accusing me of trolling, I reported him again and another mod took his side. That's when I said bye bye.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, the moderation here is a million times better than it is pretty much anywhere else. Yet some people still complain about the moderation on here. It's like, "If you want to see just how bad moderation can get, then go somewhere else. You will deeply appreciate the awesomeness that we have here once you do".


----------



## Schmuckley

Black OCN flame? Boooo
Booo all the way around for the changes.
This is my opinion.
It's definitely not for the better.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You still didn't fix the rounded corner page number buttons clashing with the square corners of everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> +1 for this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Also the menu bar when you're at the very top looks bad. It looks like the OCN logo was too big to fit, so they just stuck a random black filler bar at the top so it would all line up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure to what you are referring to but I didnt make any changes to the new top menu bar.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well that totally gets away from OCN's signature colors that they have been using for as long as I can remember.
> 
> Yeah, up until this change, they were using the same colors at least since December of 2008. I don't know what they were doing before then, but damn, 7 years with the same colors and now they're trying to go more black and gray. Yuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is the point, it consistenly introduces the new colours palette. The previous bllue, light blue, grey ccolours scheme was ugly as hell, iconic or not, it had to go.
> 
> I have also fixed the avicon on the browser, it is now 1 : 1
> 
> Here is the updated version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Sized Download Preview*
Click to expand...

Kudos for the effort, but there is one thing that in my opinion doesn't work with your design: not only does it dump the traditional OCN blue from everywhere, it also looks like somebody prominent from the community died and OCN is paying tribute. It's too funereal looking. There are other ways to do a dark theme, in my opinion that one is too sombre.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Response to that particular change has been a little bit stronger than I expected (again, we still are Overclock.net and refer to ourselves as such everywhere but the logo), but, I won't rule it out. We'll continue to collect feedback, monitor everyone's opinions over the coming days, and then make a decision once things are a bit more settled in technically.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only thing I think we should change back/keep. It doesn't add much to the logo but it keeps us identifiable. We are OCN in the long run, not OC. +1 for keeping .net in the logo.
Click to expand...

Also one of my points in my first post. +1 for that.

Since the site is trying to cater to this new flat design language that started three years ago with Windows 8, maybe you could add something that has existed for a while longer which is the option to have a smaller navbar (taskbar in the case of Windows):



I understand the usefulness of the current one, especially for mobile, but it simply takes up too much space (depending on resolution, it appears). Also, those fonts that make up the "Forums / News / Gaming / Reviews / Rigbuilder" make the site look too generic, as if it came straight out of a standard blog template. I'm not sure the advertisers will like that.

Also, don't forget to change the site icon to be consistent with the logo, change it from black to white on a black background. That way both people with a light or dark theme in their browsers will be able to see it. Otherwise you are putting forth a dark navbar but mandating that people have a white / light theme on their end in order to see the icon both in tabs and in bookmark buttons. That doesn't make any sense.

Edit:

ah, three more things:

1. Don't forget about the strong blue being used in the reply / quote / rep buttons is too distracting. It won't get people to participate more, if that is the objective behind it. People will respond if the content in the text boxes warrants it. And thus the focus should be on the text boxes, not on the distracting buttons with too strong a shade of blue.

2. While you are at it, please consider to finally space the Rep+ button from the other buttons. Put the equivalent of an imaginary button between the Rep+ button and the others.

3. The locked thread symbol is almost invisible.


----------



## morencyam

An update on a comment I made earlier about tablet usage. With the new style putting the PMs and Subscriptions menu in a mouseover menu on the avatar in the corner, I can't get to that menu without a tap and hold, which is essentially a right click. I then have to close the right clock menu to click on subscriptions. Or I have to tap on the avatar, which takes me to my profile page and the mouseover menu remains open, then I click subscriptions. Either way, it's still a PITA to get to my subscriptions now when using my MS Surface.


----------



## robbo2

Feels like a step backwards to be honest.

Why is it not overclock.net anymore on the black bar? Why is the flame black? The blue for the buttons is horrible.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> An update on a comment I made earlier about tablet usage. With the new style putting the PMs and Subscriptions menu in a mouseover menu on the avatar in the corner, I can't get to that menu without a tap and hold, which is essentially a right click. I then have to close the right clock menu to click on subscriptions. Or I have to tap on the avatar, which takes me to my profile page and the mouseover menu remains open, then I click subscriptions. Either way, it's still a PITA to get to my subscriptions now when using my MS Surface.


Hey there,

I just checked on a Surface and I can confirm the same - but I think I might have a workaround for you in the meantime. If you make the specific effort to click on the bubble at the upper right corner of your avatar, you'll get the dropdown without actually triggering the link to your profile.

I'll see what we can do to improve this long term.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I just checked on a Surface and I can confirm the same - but I think I might have a workaround for you in the meantime. If you make the specific effort to click on the bubble at the upper right corner of your avatar, you'll get the dropdown without actually triggering the link to your profile.
> 
> I'll see what we can do to improve this long term.


Thanks for the hint. FYI,the something happens with the forum drop down menunas well. At least with that though it takes you to a list of the forums, so not a big of an issue as the avatar menu


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, you'd think that with *Westinghouse 40" 1080p 60Hz DWM40F3G1*, he'd have more than enough 'screen space'. There's something he's not telling us.


Sorry, I browse on my laptop. My 15" screen is very limiting...


----------



## Sethy666

The blue take a little getting use to but I do like it


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like some of it went back? Unread forums have flames again. The folding badges don't stick out compared to the background so its brighter?


----------



## Dotachin

The new flame looks nice but too similar to bitspower's:


edit: I know they don't look the same, but if you had to describe them in words you would say the same for both.

Also in desktop I would like the "messages" and "subscriptions" to be kept in the banner (separete as before) for easy checking. And the pop up user menu looks too simple imo, give it some more edges.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Looks like some of it went back? Unread forums have flames again. The folding badges don't stick out compared to the background so its brighter?


These two issues were both addressed in defect fixes this afternoon.


----------



## Schmuckley

THE BLACK SUCKS
Need I say more?
You wanna change something? Change the algorythm for the search engine so it actually works.That would be very nice.
This..What is this?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> These two issues were both addressed in defect fixes this afternoon.


Chipp, if there is something that I think the vast majority would like, it would be for that black navigation bar at the top to not be persistent upon scrolling. Have that as a UI option that you can click a checkmark box for. That black bar takes up a significant portion of the viewable space on browsers. And it is even worse when browsing OCN from a mobile phone browser in forced desktop mode (which many of us use). It just should not be persistent at all. That is probably my biggest personal gripe about this entirely unnecessary redesign. UI color choices aside, this is a pretty large issue that needs to be addressed.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> We're certain you've probably noticed that OCN looks a little more modern today!


It doesn't look more modern at all: it just looks incomplete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Our new navbar is designed to give you quick access to the things the most people want from OCN.


I like this new nav bar, except for how it changes in thickness depending on whether you are up the top of the page or somewhere in the middle. It should be uniform throughout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Finally, we have made some slight tweaks to the forum color palate - the theme here was essentially "less purple". We've made minor adjustments to both darken and remove a purplish tint from the site's background blue, and the background grey used across the forums saw similar treatment to become both darker and more pure grey with less blue influence.


The blue and black contrast looks awful. Sorry, but it would look much better with a more uniform scheme (like black/charcoal/light grey). Those new blue buttons also look garbage - completely wrong colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As with any large scale reskin like this, we've almost certainly missed an element or two which needed some attention but hasn't received it yet.


Aside from tweaks, surely this isn't the finished product? Right?

Right!?


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Chipp, if there is something that I think the vast majority would like, it would be for that black navigation bar at the top to not be persistent upon scrolling. Have that as a UI option that you can click a checkmark box for. That black bar takes up a significant portion of the viewable space on browsers. And it is even worse when browsing OCN from a mobile phone browser in forced desktop mode (which many of us use). It just should not be persistent at all. That is probably my biggest personal gripe about this entirely unnecessary redesign. UI color choices aside, this is a pretty large issue that needs to be addressed.


"It shouldn't matter because using a 1440p screen makes it really small and who doesn't use 1440p or greater these days?"


----------



## Blaise170

Oh and another complaint - if you click the little icon inside of quotations in order to take you to the original quote, it will often take you to a blank page or worse do nothing at all.


----------



## TheReciever

I can deal with the new look, and its here to stay and there is nothing we can say to change the direction the forum management is trying to take the forum. We never did and likely never will, especially so after Admin had moved on.

I want to see overclock.net back at the top. The persistent navbar is just constantly reminding me that this is not OCN anymore. Its quite jarring how there wasnt any focus groups on this change? I realize I still have to type overclock.net in the url bar, but whats in the search bar and how this place markets itself are different things it seems now and I have a bit of issue with that. I post here as an OCNer, not as an OCer. Even if that seems a bit ironic.

Lastly the search function has always been pretty bad, we really need to enhance its ability as I am always working around it and not with it.

Im still being directed to my profile or seeing changes to my friends profiles instead of subscriptions when I click on subscriptions.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> "It shouldn't matter because using a 1440p screen makes it really small and who doesn't use 1440p or greater these days?"


Yep. I mean, yeah, it isn't intrusive technically on my 1440p monitors. But on my 13" MBA, it takes up a decent amount of space. And on my phone, it takes up a tremendous amount of screen space. We should have the option to have it persist upon scrolling, or not to persist upon scrolling. And I'm sure there are others who browse OCN with even lower resolution displays.


----------



## Wheezo

Just like the famous Huddler UI change this one will be tweaked in the coming days and weeks to make it more pleasing to the eyes. They have a baseline but I guarantee they will make changes to make it better.
And c'mon, an update in the looks of a website you visit isn't the end of the world. A year from now you will forget what Huddler even looked like cause you will be used to this.
Relax.


----------



## TheReciever

Actually you can still find screenies of how OCN looked in all of its changes over the years.

They have been referenced many times in recommendation threads / bug fixes / etc


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> An update on a comment I made earlier about tablet usage. With the new style putting the PMs and Subscriptions menu in a mouseover menu on the avatar in the corner, I can't get to that menu without a tap and hold, which is essentially a right click. I then have to close the right clock menu to click on subscriptions. Or I have to tap on the avatar, which takes me to my profile page and the mouseover menu remains open, then I click subscriptions. Either way, it's still a PITA to get to my subscriptions now when using my MS Surface.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I just checked on a Surface and I can confirm the same - but I think I might have a workaround for you in the meantime. If you make the specific effort to click on the bubble at the upper right corner of your avatar, you'll get the dropdown without actually triggering the link to your profile.
> 
> I'll see what we can do to improve this long term.
Click to expand...

Might I suggest that "New Messages" and "Subscriptions" have their own dedicated button next to the avatar? This way the two main things are still only one-click away, *and* this fixes issues for touch screen devices.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Just like the famous Huddler UI change this one will be tweaked in the coming days and weeks to make it more pleasing to the eyes. They have a baseline but I guarantee they will make changes to make it better.
> And c'mon, an update in the looks of a website you visit isn't the end of the world. A year from now you will forget what Huddler even looked like cause you will be used to this.
> Relax.


I'm not all that certain about that.


----------



## tbarmike

On the home page, forum page and category page the time of the most recent reply is displayed in Pacific Standard Time (PST).

When looking at the reply itself, the time shows how long since the reply was posted.

I cannot recall if this was like this prior to the change.
If this is part of the change, it makes me wonder why.
I no longer live there, and have a new time zone now.


----------



## tbarmike

Why do I have a button that can REP+ myself?

When I hover, it says "You cannot rate your own content."

Let me try clicking it to see what happens


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbarmike*
> 
> On the home page, forum page and category page the time of the most recent reply is displayed in Pacific Standard Time (PST).
> 
> When looking at the reply itself, the time shows how long since the reply was posted.
> 
> I cannot recall if this was like this prior to the change.
> If this is part of the change, it makes me wonder why.
> I no longer live there, and have a new time zone now.


That hasn't changed. To change your timezone, hover over your avatar in the top right corner, click on preferences, then click "my info" on the left column. You can also enable "Show absolute timestamps in post headers" from the preferences page.


----------



## Zero4549

Yay, the avatar/flame overlap is fixed. There is a god after all!

Site also seems slightly faster and some of the button text has been cleaned up slightly. I guess the staff here chewed out hiddler/wikia and told them to fix their mess enough times that they've actually started taking baby steps towards doing so!

Oh... and someone mentioned the REP+ button on their own post. I've never really understood why that button ever existed. It isn't there for moderators (because mods don't have rep), so clearly the system is already in place to disable that button under certain conditions. Why isn't it disabled on your own posts as well? Extremely minor issue that should be low priority to fix, but it should happen.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Sorry, I browse on my laptop. My 15" screen is very limiting...


Oh. You definitely have my sympathy, Blaise170!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Just like the famous Huddler UI change this one will be tweaked in the coming days and weeks to make it more pleasing to the eyes. They have a baseline but I guarantee they will make changes to make it better.
> And c'mon, an update in the looks of a website you visit isn't the end of the world. A year from now you will forget what Huddler even looked like cause you will be used to this.
> Relax.


This is still Huddler, but that name was dropped a long time ago with the acquisition by Wikia Gaming or whatever it is. This is simply a change to this platform's appearance.

Some of us live on here, and so we have to live with this and so it's a very big issue.

Finally, yes the search is a huge issue. I never use it because it rarely works in the way that I expect it to. I forgot about that. Why wasn't that fixed FIRST? How did this new "face" become a higher priority?

Oh and yes, I would love to see the Private Messages and Subscriptions links end up on the navbar, separate from the avatar menu.

@Chipp, I have a question regarding the number indicators (the white or gray one, and the two red ones) that tell me if I have new private messages or new unread subscription items. Are you planning to change this so that these indicators aren't there when there are no new messages or subscription items? When it says "0", it shouldn't still be sitting there grabbing my attention. When I have something new, I want my attention grabbed by just seeing it out of the corner of my eye, like "Hey! Look up here! You have something new to see!"

Then if I mouseover the avatar, I want whichever item is still at 0 to not have a number indicator. That way, I can mouseover my avatar and know INSTANTLY which item has unread content. Or both, if that's the case.

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double and triple posting.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I feel like the facelift isn't quite finished yet. A lot of it looks out of place.


I can see what you mean. Maybe it's some of the remnants of the old style still around (pagination nav still has radius corners on teh buttons).

The facelift is great though, i think it may take a few hours of usage to get used to the new scheme, but overall it's nice to have a fresh look.
Good work on the styles.

The thing i like most about the new style is the electric blue(?) buttons, they stand out nicely.

Could the sticky menu at the top be reduced in size?
maybe make it so when you are at the top of the document, it has its current size, but as soon as you scroll down a bit it goes small

something like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> THE BLACK SUCKS
> Need I say more?
> You wanna change something? Change the algorythm for the search engine so it actually works.That would be very nice.
> This..What is this?


It does only because there is still blue remaining. If it was as stated previously, uniform with complementing colours it would look significantly better. Personally I can't stand that blue colours palette and I am glad its partially gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Kudos for the effort, but there is one thing that in my opinion doesn't work with your design: not only does it dump the traditional OCN blue from everywhere, it also looks like somebody prominent from the community died and OCN is paying tribute. It's too funereal looking. There are other ways to do a dark theme, in my opinion that one is too sombre.
> Also one of my points in my first post. +1 for that.
> 
> Since the site is trying to cater to this new flat design language that started three years ago with Windows 8, maybe you could add something that has existed for a while longer which is the option to have a smaller navbar (taskbar in the case of Windows):
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the usefulness of the current one, especially for mobile, but it simply takes up too much space (depending on resolution, it appears). Also, those fonts that make up the "Forums / News / Gaming / Reviews / Rigbuilder" make the site look too generic, as if it came straight out of a standard blog template. I'm not sure the advertisers will like that.
> 
> Also, don't forget to change the site icon to be consistent with the logo, change it from black to white on a black background. That way both people with a light or dark theme in their browsers will be able to see it. Otherwise you are putting forth a dark navbar but mandating that people have a white / light theme on their end in order to see the icon both in tabs and in bookmark buttons. That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ah, three more things:
> 
> 1. Don't forget about the strong blue being used in the reply / quote / rep buttons is too distracting. It won't get people to participate more, if that is the objective behind it. People will respond if the content in the text boxes warrants it. And thus the focus should be on the text boxes, not on the distracting buttons with too strong a shade of blue.
> 
> 2. While you are at it, please consider to finally space the Rep+ button from the other buttons. Put the equivalent of an imaginary button between the Rep+ button and the others.
> 
> 3. The locked thread symbol is almost invisible.


I can see that, thats due to the fact that there is too much grey. However if I were to add darker shades of grey or even black, then it would be way too dark and would lose its elegance.


----------



## TwoCables

The reason for the blue colors and the blue flame is, blue flames are the hottest flames. Think about it. Thus, the color theme that OCN has always had, at least until now. White flames are much lower in temperature than blue ones, by the way.


----------



## Wishmaker

Am I the only one who gets this?



What does 'new tab' mean on the homepage?


----------



## TwoCables

It's slang for "new face".


----------



## Nehabje

Floating navigation bar is nice, but I would be a little more comfortable with a search bar that I only have to click to type on, I don't like keeping my mouse cursor there for some reason.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am also tired of all the whining going on in this thread.


And I'm tired of people that think I can afford a laptop with a 1440p screen but you don't see me complaining about those people, right?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nehabje*
> 
> Floating navigation bar is nice, but I would be a little more comfortable with a search bar that I only have to click to type on, I don't like keeping my mouse cursor there for some reason.


I am very glad you pointed this out. I don't use the search, but if I ever did, then this would definitely bother me quite a bit. When I click in text box like that, I tend to always toss my mouse to the side before I type.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Please keep it on topic.

Nobody care about the off topic arguing that is happening.


----------



## Blaise170

And another issue...


----------



## mrtbahgs

I agree the notification of "0" is a bit odd. I wouldn't mind it staying there with the avatar when there is actually something new, but I think to make it just a bit better we could have 2 notification spots. Basically keep the one where it is currently, but have it only for private messages and then add another similar notification box just below it on the bottom right corner and have that one be for thread subscriptions. This way we can at a glance see if we have one, both, or no new things waiting for us and how many of each, but again in the case of 0, just have it hide and not display "0".

Also I think if we are going to further tie the theme together little things like the drop down for Forums at the top should have its text be black or gray and not blue.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I agree the notification of "0" is a bit odd. I wouldn't mind it staying there with the avatar when there is actually something new, but I think to make it just a bit better we could have 2 notification spots. Basically keep the one where it is currently, but have it only for private messages and then add another similar notification box just below it on the bottom right corner and have that one be for thread subscriptions. This way we can at a glance see if we have one, both, or no new things waiting for us and how many of each, but again in the case of 0, just have it hide and not display "0".
> 
> *Also I think if we are going to further tie the theme together little things like the drop down for Forums at the top should have its text be black or gray and not blue.*


Check out the interface that I have designed, thats exactly what I did.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> And like I said before, we're not complaining about those things. Sure, maybe we complained a little bit about those flames being hidden slightly by the avatar, but we are complaining much more about the bigger problems.
> 
> Really? How? When testing, *everything* gets tested that would be used on a daily basis. That multi-quote button thing is a Day One thing.
> 
> Not seeing it, but ok.
> 
> Right, but the wait time will be long, as we have seen with this platform. There are STILL a load of things that would be very easy to fix that could have been fixed any day during the last 4 years but weren't. Why? Pff. I have no idea. They're aware of all of them. I made sure of it.
> 
> I tried that with well over a dozen back when Huddler was new and 4 years later and nothing has changed. I'm not wasting my time again.


I know you're not exclusively complaining about those things, hence why I mentioned other things afterwards.

As we've mentioned, the layout was tested in a sandbox, not a functional site that we could have used for 6 months as if it were the real OCN. We saw the colour of the quoting buttons and noticed the change, but the fact that the multi quote button doesn't change colour is something we didn't notice could actually be rather annoying.

As for the menus lining up, it's not super obvious unless you have a monitor with a lot of contrast, but the little light grey dividers in the forum drop down menu don't quite line up properly with those in a sub-menu, e.g. the 'Overclock.net Forum' sub-menu.

In terms of not submitting bug reports, that's your choice, but things are going to take a lot longer to settle down and get fixed if issues aren't being flagged and discussed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I agree the notification of "0" is a bit odd. I wouldn't mind it staying there with the avatar when there is actually something new, but I think to make it just a bit better we could have 2 notification spots. Basically keep the one where it is currently, but have it only for private messages and then add another similar notification box just below it on the bottom right corner and have that one be for thread subscriptions. This way we can at a glance see if we have one, both, or no new things waiting for us and how many of each, but again in the case of 0, just have it hide and not display "0".


Genius. Pure genius. Two notification numbers on the avatar: one on top and one on bottom. That's the way it should be. Then of course, hide them when it could otherwise display "0".


----------



## mothergoose729

So great job to the team that produced the new look. Pages seem to load a bit faster, the layout is a bit smoother. Great work, really.

Minor complaint, I wish the subscription and private message links were a permanent part of the UI, rather than hidden in a sub menu. The two clicks to get to the page I visit the most often (subscriptions in particular) is annoying.

Cheers


----------



## tpi2007

I have a correction to make about a previous complaint I made: the fonts in the navbar don't look as bad as I thought, they're ok. What was happening was that I was blocking the external Google service that is used to render those fonts and thus another one was being used.

On that note: why use an external service to render fonts? That is not very efficient.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I agree the notification of "0" is a bit odd. I wouldn't mind it staying there with the avatar when there is actually something new, but I think to make it just a bit better we could have 2 notification spots. Basically keep the one where it is currently, but have it only for private messages and then add another similar notification box just below it on the bottom right corner and have that one be for thread subscriptions. This way we can at a glance see if we have one, both, or no new things waiting for us and how many of each, but again in the case of 0, just have it hide and not display "0".
> 
> 
> 
> Genius. Pure genius. Two notification numbers on the avatar: one on top and one on bottom. That's the way it should be. Then of course, hide them when it could otherwise display "0".
Click to expand...

This is a good idea. Add perhaps a little icon that illustrates what both numbers are about and I'd say it would be a good, quick visual system to instantly keep tabs on activity.


----------



## mothergoose729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I have a correction to make about a previous complaint I made: the fonts in the navbar don't look as bad as I thought, they're ok. What was happening was that I was blocking the external Google service that is used to render those fonts and thus another one was being used.
> 
> On that note: why use an external service to render fonts? That is not very efficient.
> This is a good idea. Add perhaps a little icon that illustrates what both numbers are about and I'd say it would be a good, quick visual system to instantly keep tabs on activity.


It is pretty common practice to use a CDN for fonts, especially from google. Most of the time is actually faster than storing the type face server side. Hard to keep up with google speeds, you know?


----------



## jodybdesigns

Go big time and put the new site on a Litespeed server.

I ONLY use SSD storage and Litespeed on all my new sites. Currently in the process of moving over about 130 sites to Litespeed.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I am very glad you pointed this out. I don't use the search, but if I ever did, then this would definitely bother me quite a bit. When I click in text box like that, I tend to always toss my mouse to the side before I type.


Oh yeah. That's really annoying the way the search box disappears when you move your mouse off it, specifically that it does it after you've clicked into the search box.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Would be nice to have page autoupdate, so you don't need to refresh to get latest subscripions notice


----------



## SeriousTom

I hope you fix the login button, it takes 2 mouse clicks to login plus Firefox doesn't want to remember my login and I'm to lazy to type it in every time I visit.
Not a fan of the Black Bar either.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I hope you fix the login button, it takes 2 mouse clicks to login plus Firefox doesn't want to remember my login and I'm to lazy to type it in every time I visit.
> Not a fan of the Black Bar either.


What version of FireFox are you on? I have zero issues in w10 & Ubuntu using FireFox (up-to current)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I agree the notification of "0" is a bit odd. I wouldn't mind it staying there with the avatar when there is actually something new, but I think to make it just a bit better we could have 2 notification spots. Basically keep the one where it is currently, but have it only for private messages and then add another similar notification box just below it on the bottom right corner and have that one be for thread subscriptions. This way we can at a glance see if we have one, both, or no new things waiting for us and how many of each, but again in the case of 0, just have it hide and not display "0".
> 
> Also I think if we are going to further tie the theme together little things like the drop down for Forums at the top should have its text be black or gray and not blue.


That. Or just put it back how it was before, there's plenty space on that stupid black bar that doesn't go away, taking up precious content space.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I hope you fix the login button, it takes 2 mouse clicks to login plus Firefox doesn't want to remember my login and I'm to lazy to type it in every time I visit.
> Not a fan of the Black Bar either.


The two-click log in procedure disturbs me, as well, but honestly I am not expecting it to change...

When it comes to the credentials I was facing the same issue with Opera, and other browsers I used to test it, and what resolved the problem (almost) was to clear my saved credentials and all the browsing data and to remove the site from my bookmarks. Then I reentered everything again and now it works, almost. Most of the times it remembers my username and password. Sometimes I have to close and reopen my browser for them to appear again.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580804/new-interface-i-have-to-type-my-password-in-each-log-in/0_80


----------



## Oubadah

Fix the login.


----------



## Chipp

Hi all,

Keeping you updated on planned changes based on your feedback:

Bug fixes already done:


Member Rep flames overlap avatar
Signature badges and other icons don't match site background color
Sig rig background color is too bright and sticks out

Bug fixes upcoming:


Favicon is not square, needs additional padding to prevent browsers from stretching
Blue color buttons should more closely match the site theme
Navbar does not properly scale in very small browser windows
Quote button needs some indication of selected/multi state
Logo is misaligned in Safari 9.0.x
Inconsistent sizing and vertical alignment on left and right groups of post buttons
Stray grey line extending from bottom right corner of post bounding boxes
Hyperlinks no longer have any indication of mouseover state
Forum page options (subscribe, RSS, etc) are missing their icons
Locked thread icon is not visible, needs background color

Enhancements upcoming:


Fix low contrast on post timestamps and post numbers
Ability to click on navbar magnifying glass to hold search bar open regardless of mouseout
Notification bubble on navbar avatar should not show if there are 0 notifications
Find some way to make it obvious the "person" icon in the navbar is where users should login / register
Design improvements for the login / register modal dialog

Things we are exploring with the product team but which are not definite tickets for dev yet:


Usability improvements to the navbar dropdowns (more forgiving mouseover / mouseout times, closing design gaps, etc)
Pagination buttons and other site buttons should implement a consistent style

Your feedback has been incredibly valuable. We thank you for it, and we sincerely appreciate you taking the time you let us know what you're thinking - good or bad. Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## mothergoose729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,


Keep up the great work


----------



## Lige

Honestly, this seems like a huge step in a backwards direction in terms of functionality (the header bar and the various bugs that are being introduced), and color scheme.

The new "tweaked" blue buttons, don't match any pre-existing color that has been on Overclock.net prior to this. I am not sure why you guys choose this color, especially with not changing any other color scheme on the site. It just looks out of place. Not to mention, the time on each post is very hard to read due to the color scheme.

The header/navigation bar, is especially annoying, in the fact that it doesn't maintain a constant size, and changes after you scroll down. The reason is does change is because you are deciding to change the image associated with it, rather than leaving it static. If you want an image, stick with it, or at least make it so that the size is always fixed regardless of the logo image being used. That isn't incredibly hard to do in CSS. Also it bugs the crap out of me, anyways, that it is off center, and you have empty space from a user perspective with nothing to the left. In reality I am sure what is going to be there in the future (or what should be there) is a search input option rather than having it drop down on top of the current page. Which also saying, the search option disappearing if you take your mouse away is incredibly annoying. You shouldn't have a search option as a responsive feature.

Honestly, I enjoyed the last move to the new platform, even though it was riddled with tons of bugs which honestly shouldn't have been there on an initial roll out. This though, just looks like it wasn't really thought out very well. It seems you guys want to get rid of the "article" layout of the site, and put more pressure/emphasis on the forums part. But the problem with that is, you guys still use the carousel to display "article like" objects.

EDIT: I didn't see Chipp's most recent post at the time of posting this.


----------



## TheReciever

No mention about stance on why overclock.net was changed to overclock?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> No mention about stance on why overclock.net was changed to overclock?


I don't know the actual reasoning but I'm guessing since Overclock can be reached at .net or .com now. So that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Somasonic

Navbar looks pretty messed up on the iPad mini. Looks fine when I scroll down and it resizes though.



And I have to admit that the blue buttons actually look quite good in this form factor (don't shoot me!)


----------



## josepi

Guys I would like to know it's normal to see the icons on the reply box like that? all big and misplaced? Im using browsing the website over my phone and set the mode from mobile to desktop and they look like that.



Also, is there a reason why the mobile version doesn't have all those options as the desktop version?, like the emojis, align... Just wondering.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Enhancements upcoming:
> 
> Find some way to make it obvious the "person" icon in the navbar is where users should login / register


I strongly suggest you to reconsider the design of the Log in area and the log in procedure, in overall. When I arrive on this site I click on the little fellow - I know this guy from Windows 10! - and I am taken to a pop-up window to create a new account. I am an already subscribed user so I have to click to "I already have an account" for my log in screen to appear. This log in window 8 or 9 out of 10 times does remember my already saved credentials but 1 or 2 times it does not. I then have to close and reopen my browser to log in, or just type them.

I respect fully your decision to change the interface entirely. Why though don't you ask the users in regard to specific features about this new interface? Why don't you ask your members, in the form of a poll or something, if they really like and if they really find efficient the new log in process, or not? I am 99% sure that the majority would either dislike it or feel indifferent about it. Few would like it. A person earlier in this thread, do not recall which one right now, claimed that with the latest stable version of Firefox has faced absolutely no issue with the log in process. I would ask from this person to log in and out from overclock.net twenty or even thirty times during the course of a day. And tell then if his browser did remember his username/pass or not. Not all of us stay logged in all the time in here, neither we like keeping our browser running open in the background all the time.

Last time I've "nagged" you with this matter this was. I am just expressing my personal and subjective opinion. IF you won't do anything about the log in, I will compromise in order to use this site. The point though is: are you genuinely interested in what your users feel? And I am sorry if changing the log in is, eventually, a complicated procedure right now, after all this. You should have thought it better though before altering such fundamental processes - the first "contact" with your site for all of us.

Thank you.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Would be cool for members to be able to change settings to old skin lol


----------



## mr soft

When scrolling down black bar is overlapping posts



.
The log in area is pretty messed up, options disappear hovering over avatar, also having to sign in every time is a pita.
Please bring back my profile under the forums drop down menu. 2c


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Currently I have no plorbems what so ever with OCnet bugs. I have lattest brwoser firmware running.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Would be nice to have page autoupdate, so you don't need to refresh to get latest subscripions notice


This.

I'm on the f.lux forum and their forum's platform does this. It's excellent!

With a sticky navbar like this, it feels like the number of unread items should automatically update just like it does on the f.lux forum. The favicon on the tab title even automatically changes as well with a red circle or square or whatever it is with a white number inside of it indicating how many unread items I have. It does this even when I don't have the tab in focus. I always have the f.lux forum open in another tab and I can keep checking on it without ever switching to the tab. All I have to do is just look at the tab's favicon. I don't even have to make the decision to look: it grabs my attention.

So it would be awesome if the same things could happen here on OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> I hope you fix the login button, it takes 2 mouse clicks to login plus Firefox doesn't want to remember my login and I'm to lazy to type it in every time I visit.
> Not a fan of the Black Bar either.


For me, it can be 5 or 7 clicks, depending on where I log in. If I'm looking at the login page where it says "You must be logged in to do that. Please login or join!" at the top, then it's like this:

Click #1: Click once inside the username field.

Click #2: Click again to get my username to show up. (I know that I can just use my keyboard at this point, but stay with me here)

Click #3: Click on my username to select it (I know that I can use my keyboard, but stay with me)

Click #4: Click inside the password field

Click #5: After manually typing in my password (sigh), I can go ahead and grab my mouse again to click Login (I know that I can just press Enter while in the password field, but still).

If I click the guest icon (the "person" icon, as Chipp calls it), then it can be 4 or 5 clicks:

Click #1: Click the guest icon.

Click #2: Click "Login to an existing account".

Click #3: Click inside of the username field.

Click #4: Click again to get my username to appear.

Click #5: Click my username to select it.

Click #6: Click inside of the password field

Click #7: After manually entering my password, click "Login".

The way that I really do either of these things is easier than I described here because I use my keyboard to do things that can be done with the mouse whenever I can, but still, the point is, *I used to be able to log in with just ONE CLICK of my mouse*. Rage, facepalm, sigh, rolleyes.jpg.

lol 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Keeping you updated on planned changes based on your feedback:
> 
> Bug fixes already done:
> 
> 
> Member Rep flames overlap avatar
> Signature badges and other icons don't match site background color
> Sig rig background color is too bright and sticks out
> 
> Bug fixes upcoming:
> 
> 
> Favicon is not square, needs additional padding to prevent browsers from stretching
> Blue color buttons should more closely match the site theme
> Navbar does not properly scale in very small browser windows
> Quote button needs some indication of selected/multi state
> Logo is misaligned in Safari 9.0.x
> Inconsistent sizing and vertical alignment on left and right groups of post buttons
> Stray grey line extending from bottom right corner of post bounding boxes
> Hyperlinks no longer have any indication of mouseover state
> Forum page options (subscribe, RSS, etc) are missing their icons
> Locked thread icon is not visible, needs background color
> 
> Enhancements upcoming:
> 
> 
> Fix low contrast on post timestamps and post numbers
> Ability to click on navbar magnifying glass to hold search bar open regardless of mouseout
> Notification bubble on navbar avatar should not show if there are 0 notifications
> Find some way to make it obvious the "person" icon in the navbar is where users should login / register
> Design improvements for the login / register modal dialog
> 
> Things we are exploring with the product team but which are not definite tickets for dev yet:
> 
> 
> Usability improvements to the navbar dropdowns (more forgiving mouseover / mouseout times, closing design gaps, etc)
> Pagination buttons and other site buttons should implement a consistent style
> 
> Your feedback has been incredibly valuable. We thank you for it, and we sincerely appreciate you taking the time you let us know what you're thinking - good or bad. Stay tuned for more updates.


Thank you!

Regarding "Notification bubble on navbar avatar should not show if there are 0 notifications", please do the same thing for the notification bubbles next to "New Messages" and "Subscriptions". Please also make "New Messages" automatically switch to "Private Messages" when there aren't any new messages. After all, it's not a link to new messages, not even when you have new messages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> No mention about stance on why overclock.net was changed to overclock?


I'd like this to be explained in detail too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> When scrolling down black bar is overlapping posts
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The log in area is pretty messed up, options disappear hovering over avatar, also having to sign in every time is a pita.
> Please bring back my profile under the forums drop down menu. 2c


Just enable "Remember Me" and never log out.

I feel like I'm on Facebook or something with these blue and white buttons. I'm getting a little sick and tired of it. What was wrong with the look that we had before, which is still being used for the pagination buttons?


----------



## mega_option101

Enjoying the new look









Keep up the great work!


----------



## andrews2547

For those who think the black bar looks out of place, you can do this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I'm just gonna put the stylesheet edit thing in one post as the original post turned out a bit scattered.
> 
> This fix will
> 
> Make the top bar the same blue as the background and transparent
> Make the buttons have uniform color.
> Make the open/collapse buttons on the front page and the report/edit buttons the correct size and color.
> Go to https://userstyles.org and install the extension. (IE not supported)
> 
> Click the new icon → Write new style → For overclock.net
> 
> If you're on Fire or Waterfox, paste this in the editor window:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566b!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 1px 1px!important;
> border-color: #808285!important;
> }
> }
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on one of the other browsers, paste this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566b!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 1px 1px!important;
> border-color: #808285!important;
> }
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a name and press "Save"
> 
> I might put this in the on-topic section, just not sure where.


This is what it looks like after the change


















IMO, the the navigation bar was too transparent, so I changed it to how I like it from this (line 2):

Code:



Code:


background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;

To this

Code:



Code:


background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.95)!important;

The navigation bar should look like this after the edit










Credit to @TheBadBull for this.


----------



## TwoCables

I'd rather just see them change the color of the navbar than do all that.


----------



## mAs81

Don't really have any strong feelings for this new look whatsoever..I mean,things change and I accept that..I liked the previous better cause I was used to it,and I'm fairly certain that I'll grow accustomed to this new look too..Especially after scrolling through this thread and seeing all the feedback from members wanting to chip in,I'm once again in awe of how helpful this community can be,and glad I'm a part of it..
The only thing that comes to mind,at least for me,regarding this new face of OCN is exactly the way that the .net is no more.I always have had it in my mind as OCN,and just seeing the Overclock title kinda looks off imo


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> For those who think the black bar looks out of place, you can do this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I'm just gonna put the stylesheet edit thing in one post as the original post turned out a bit scattered.
> 
> This fix will
> 
> Make the top bar the same blue as the background and transparent
> Make the buttons have uniform color.
> Make the open/collapse buttons on the front page and the report/edit buttons the correct size and color.
> Go to https://userstyles.org and install the extension. (IE not supported)
> 
> Click the new icon → Write new style → For overclock.net
> 
> If you're on Fire or Waterfox, paste this in the editor window:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> 
> .ui-header-fixed {
> 
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> 
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> 
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> 
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> 
> background-color: #46566b!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .ibtn.io {
> 
> border-width: 1px 1px!important;
> 
> border-color: #808285!important;
> 
> }
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> If you're on one of the other browsers, paste this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .ui-header-fixed {
> 
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> 
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> 
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> 
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> 
> background-color: #46566b!important;
> 
> }
> 
> .ibtn.io {
> 
> border-width: 1px 1px!important;
> 
> border-color: #808285!important;
> 
> }
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a name and press "Save"
> 
> I might put this in the on-topic section, just not sure where.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like after the change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the the navigation bar was too transparent, so I changed it to how I like it from this (line 2):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
> 
> To this
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.95)!important;
> 
> The navigation bar should look like this after the edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to @TheBadBull for this.
Click to expand...

Oh, there we go.

If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add

position: absolute;

inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.


----------



## TwoCables

Much, much, much better. I removed the transparency entirely and I decided to NOT use *position: absolute;* because I would rather keep my ability to access the avatar menu from any page position.

Thank you, @TheBadBull and andrews2547!

I also decided to remove this:

body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566b!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 1px 1px!important;
border-color: #808285!important;
}
}

Because I only wanted to change the navbar.

A couple of screenshots:



















The only thing that is missing is the slight color difference. Observe the color difference on "Forums" below to indicate that I'm in the "Forums" 'section:










*Edit:* Wow. Look at that: it's not solid black like I thought. Some of it is lighter. I didn't notice this until this screenshot was sitting at the bottom of my monitor.


----------



## Luciferxy

I really miss the old theme. With this new look, accessing the mobile version looks like back into the black & white era.


----------



## Gualichu04

The new design seems nice. But, the biggest deal breaker for me is not being able to save my password for login anymore. since it goes to create a new account page firefox nor chrome can capture the password correctly.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> The new design seems nice. But, the biggest deal breaker for me is not being able to save my password for login anymore. since it goes to create a new account page firefox nor chrome can capture the password correctly.


I recommend always logging out from a page that you can only access while you're logged in, such as your Subscriptions page, private messages page, or somewhere else in your profile, etc. That way, you will be presented with a login page. For me in Firefox, this is all I have to do on that login page:

1. Double-click in the username field

2. Select my username

3. Press Tab to go down to the password field

4. Type in my password and press Enter.

Granted, I still *STRONGLY* prefer being able to log in with just one click, but they're working on that and so I'll just wait.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I recommend always logging out from a page that you can only access while you're logged in, such as your Subscriptions page, private messages page, or somewhere else in your profile, etc. That way, you will be presented with a login page. For me in Firefox, this is all I have to do on that login page:
> 
> 1. Double-click in the username field
> 2. Select my username
> 3. Press Tab to go down to the password field
> 4. Type in my password and press Enter.
> 
> Granted, I still *STRONGLY* prefer being able to log in with just one click, but they're working on that and so I'll just wait.


Thanks for the help but, i have overclock.net set as my homepage and still doesn't resolve the issue of trying to login in from the homepage. Unless i set it as the homepage when i logout on the subscriptions page for now. I will just wait also. I think it owuld be best to show the main login page 1st instead of the create an account page.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> Thanks for the help but, i have overclock.net set as my homepage and still doesn't resolve the issue of trying to login in from the homepage. Unless i set it as the homepage when i logout on the subscriptions page for now. I will just wait also. I think it owuld be best to show the main login page 1st instead of the create an account page.


I forgot for a moment that I'm using Firefox's setting called "Show my windows and tabs from last time". I don't use a homepage. I've had it like this for so long that I forgot that some people use homepages, but I need it to always save my session from last time. I apologize for that.


----------



## HandGunPat

I likey. Good job!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Navbar looks pretty messed up on the iPad mini. Looks fine when I scroll down and it resizes though.
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to admit that the blue buttons actually look quite good in this form factor (don't shoot me!)


Shoot you? Heck, I like them, too.


----------



## ssgtnubb

As far as our login information staying in place like before the change, is that being addressed? I don't mind having to type in my username and password per say but it was sure nice when it would actually stay in place, otherwise what's the point of the remember me / login button.


----------



## TwoCables

How would I fix this in the Style that I'm using in Stylish?










As you an see, it's totally disconnected. It should look like this:










Here's my code, copied from this post:

@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1.0)!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}

It only does this when I'm on some part of OCN that's technically a part of the "forums" section. If I go to Reviews, or Rigbuilder or anywhere in my profile, then I get this:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> As far as our login information staying in place like before the change, is that being addressed? I don't mind having to type in my username and password per say but it was sure nice when it would actually stay in place, otherwise what's the point of the remember me / login button.


You mean "per se", right? 

Anyway, yep they're trying to figure out a solution.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How would I fix this in the Style that I'm using in Stylish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you an see, it's totally disconnected. It should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my code, copied from this post:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1.0)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> 
> It only does this when I'm on some part of OCN that's technically a part of the "forums" section. If I go to Reviews, or Rigbuilder or anywhere in my profile, then I get this:


I can't see your pictures







Dropbox is blocked at work.


----------



## Schmuckley

@andrews2547andrews2547 @TheBadBull
That makes it much better!


















































































































It's sad that it has to come to that but..This is what it should look like!

And mine does!






























To whoever didn't make it like that in the 1st place.


----------



## mrtbahgs

The log in thing seems odd to me, do every one of you take the time to click logout when you leave the site? I have never had to log in ever since the very first time I went to the site, it just automatically, 0 clicks or effort on my part, brings me to the site pre-logged in and instantly ready for use.
I could see if you were at a friends house or library or something and needed to logout, but if its a personal protected computer then just dont click logout every time you leave.

For those that know how to manipulate the code for colors (I didnt know that was possible) Can you do the opposite for me and instead of making the navbar match the ugly blue sides and bottom, can we get the blue to switch to black or gray so its a uniform and complete theme?

Also if someone can explain more on where to paste in the text once it is written that would help because I have no clue where to put it.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The log in thing seems odd to me, do every one of you take the time to click logout when you leave the site? I have never had to log in ever since the very first time I went to the site, it just automatically, 0 clicks or effort on my part, brings me to the site pre-logged in and instantly ready for use.
> I could see if you were at a friends house or library or something and needed to logout, but if its a personal protected computer then just dont click logout every time you leave.
> 
> For those that know how to manipulate the code for colors (I didnt know that was possible) Can you do the opposite for me and instead of making the navbar match the ugly blue sides and bottom, can we get the blue to switch to black or gray so its a uniform and complete theme?
> 
> Also if someone can explain more on where to paste in the text once it is written that would help because I have no clue where to put it.


Check this thread : OCN Dark Theme


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> @andrews2547andrews2547
> That makes it much better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that it has to come to that but..This is what it should look like!
> 
> And mine does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To whoever didn't make it like that in the 1st place.


Thanks, but all I did was copy and paste









@TheBadBull is the one who did all the work.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Check this thread : OCN Dark Theme


Oh damn, I could have been using that for months!
Thanks for the link I will try it out later today and perhaps see if I can play with numbers to tweak things even more.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The log in thing seems odd to me, do every one of you take the time to click logout when you leave the site? I have never had to log in ever since the very first time I went to the site, it just automatically, 0 clicks or effort on my part, brings me to the site pre-logged in and instantly ready for use.
> I could see if you were at a friends house or library or something and needed to logout, but if its a personal protected computer then just dont click logout every time you leave.
> 
> For those that know how to manipulate the code for colors (I didnt know that was possible) Can you do the opposite for me and instead of making the navbar match the ugly blue sides and bottom, can we get the blue to switch to black or gray so its a uniform and complete theme?
> 
> Also if someone can explain more on where to paste in the text once it is written that would help because I have no clue where to put it.


I use logging out to indicate to everyone that the reason why I'm not replying is that I'm logged out. It started when I closed Firefox, went to bed, woke up the next day and found myself facing an angry person who thought I was ignoring them. I told them that I thought they were done because it had been over an hour since their last message and I had to go to bed. They came back to OCN just a minute or two after I closed Firefox, so it was well before the automatic timeout and so they thought I was still there!

Yeah, so now I just log out when I'm done. I am not dealing with that ever again. lol

Anyway, you have to use a browser extension, such as Stylish for Firefox.

https://userstyles.org/

At the top of that page are a bunch of text links for Stylish for each browser (except for IE, because they didn't make a Stylish for IE lol).

Which browser are you using? I'm using Firefox, and I found it to be extremely easy to use. I thought I'd need to know something, but I didn't.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How would I fix this in the Style that I'm using in Stylish?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you an see, it's totally disconnected. It should look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my code, copied from this post:
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1.0)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> 
> It only does this when I'm on some part of OCN that's technically a part of the "forums" section. If I go to Reviews, or Rigbuilder or anywhere in my profile, then I get this:


That's a bug. I've noticed it too but I haven't done much to try to fix it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's a bug. I've noticed it too but I haven't done much to try to fix it.


What would you do if you tried?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> That's a bug. I've noticed it too but I haven't done much to try to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if you tried?
Click to expand...

Use your browser's inspect element tool and find what does what through trial and error.


----------



## TwoCables

For now, I removed this:

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a,

I like it because the black path to the menu matches the black header on the menu. Sure, I don't need to be told where I am, but hey, it's a navbar.


----------



## TwoCables

*This is no longer relevant. It has become a theme!*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

Here's my code for those interested:

For Firefox:

@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;

}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 4px 3px!important;
border-color: #46566B!important;
}
}

For all other browsers:

.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;

}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 4px 3px!important;
border-color: #46566B!important;
}
}

Now "Forums" will be highlighted in black when you're on any part of the site that's considered to be a part of the "forums" section, and its menu will not be separated either.

*Edit:* You might have noticed that I don't have any transparency whatsoever:

background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1.0)!important;

I'm using "1.0" instead of something like 0.7. I did this because I don't like transparency very much on something like this. I mean, its like, no matter how transparent I make it, it's still there and it's still in the way. lol So why not just go for 100% opaque? Sure, 75% transparency looks nice or maybe even something more extreme like 50% (.75 or .50), but I dunno... I might switch to making it transparent because I'm trying it right now and I guess I like it. Maybe I'll keep it - I honestly don't know. I'm just happy that it's not this obnoxious BLACK anymore.

*Edit #2:* Ok yeah, now I'm using .75 for the transparency because I'm realizing that it's a little less invasive when I'm trying to look at the content on the page. I'm not talking about being able to see through it, I'm talking about its presence.


----------



## Chipp

As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!


Thank you for your unrelenting hard work, Chipp!


----------



## josepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!












at this pace we are gonna have everything ready in a week


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!


Oh!! Thank you! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Here's my code for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For Firefox:
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 4px 3px!important;
> border-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> }
> 
> For all other browsers:
> 
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> 
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 4px 3px!important;
> border-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> }
> 
> Now "Forums" will be highlighted in black when you're on any part of the site that's considered to be a part of the "forums" section, and its menu will not be separated either.
> 
> *Edit:* You might have noticed that I don't have any transparency whatsoever:
> 
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1.0)!important;
> 
> I'm using "1.0" instead of something like 0.7. I did this because I don't like transparency very much on something like this. I mean, its like, no matter how transparent I make it, it's still there and it's still in the way. lol So why not just go for 100% opaque? Sure, 75% transparency looks nice or maybe even something more extreme like 50% (.75 or .50), but I dunno... I might switch to making it transparent because I'm trying it right now and I guess I like it. Maybe I'll keep it - I honestly don't know. I'm just happy that it's not this obnoxious BLACK anymore.
> 
> *Edit #2:* Ok yeah, now I'm using .75 for the transparency because I'm realizing that it's a little less invasive when I'm trying to look at the content on the page. I'm not talking about being able to see through it, I'm talking about its presence.


For those of you who are trying TheBadBull's Style code as posted earlier by andrews2547 in this post - and also for those of you who'd like to try this, can you please update your code with my code and let me know what you think of it?

It's slightly different, but I think it's slightly better. The Forums button on the navbar now correctly changes to black when you are on the forums (as opposed to being somewhere else like Reviews, Rigbuilder, a private message or your subscriptions page), the Forums mouseover menu is no longer *completely* detached from the navbar, and the Edit and Flag Post buttons are now the correct size and dimensions.

I'd love some feedback. What do you think?

For those of you who'd like to do this but you don't know how, first you'll need Stylish:

https://userstyles.org/

So, for Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/?src=external-userstyleshome

For Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/fjnbnpbmkenffdnngjfgmeleoegfcffe

For Safari: http://sobolev.us/stylish/

For Opera: https://addons.opera.com/extensions/details/stylish/

Just make a new style (you have to find where to choose "Write a new style for overclock.net"), and add the code, name it, save it, and you're done.

*Edit:* All I have to do now is find out how to change the mouseover color of the buttons that have a mouseover color, and I'm done.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oh, there we go.
> 
> If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> position: absolute;
> 
> inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.


Thanks you so much for this mate!









+REP

Edit: Oh the whole post didn't copy over... This theme looks great fantastic, and I am okay with modernization if it looks like this.


----------



## |2A|N

I'm sorry to see the change to the blue flame to be honest. To me it gave the logo character and was a trademark of the begging of time when the site first lifted off. Either way I respect the reasoning behind the color change.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oh, there we go.
> 
> If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> position: absolute;
> 
> inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.


This isn't working for me. The header still scrolls with the page? How can I anchor it at the top of the site and leave it there?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> The log in thing seems odd to me, do every one of you take the time to click logout when you leave the site? I have never had to log in ever since the very first time I went to the site, it just automatically, 0 clicks or effort on my part, brings me to the site pre-logged in and instantly ready for use.
> I could see if you were at a friends house or library or something and needed to logout, but if its a personal protected computer then just dont click logout every time you leave.


In my system I have purchased and use CCleaner Pro and it loads on Windows startup. It constantly monitors my system and I have set it to "Automatically clean [browsers] on closing without notification". When it comes to my "main browser of the period" - now it is Opera - I do not clean Saved Passwords nor Saved Form Information. I clean everything else. So, in my system there is no history or cache or cookies after I close my browser. The sites I like to visit and use daily, like this one, are stored on Opera's speed dial.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oh, there we go.
> 
> If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add
> 
> position: absolute;
> 
> inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.


It's not working for me either (I tried it because xxbassplayerxx said it's not working for him).


----------



## TFL Replica

Just made my sticky navbar transparent, and I like it much better now. 80% (on the unofficial dark theme) was the sweetspot for me. Thanks for the tips, guys.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|2A|N*
> 
> I'm sorry to see the change to the blue flame to be honest. To me it gave the logo character and was a trademark of the begging of time when the site first lifted off. Either way I respect the reasoning behind the color change.


Yeah, classics needs to be kept


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just made my sticky navbar transparent, and I like it much better now. 80% (on the unofficial dark theme) was the sweetspot for me. Thanks for the tips, guys.


How did you successfully make it sticky?


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oh, there we go.
> 
> If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add
> 
> position: absolute;
> 
> inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not working for me either (I tried it because xxbassplayerxx said it's not working for him).
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> Oh, there we go.
> 
> If you want to have the navbar stick to the top just add
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> position: absolute;
> 
> inside the .ui-header-fixed brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't working for me. The header still scrolls with the page? How can I anchor it at the top of the site and leave it there?
Click to expand...

ooops sorry that's the wrong one paste in this instead:

.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed {
position: absolute;
}

putting it in the first one just sticks the bar that's already on the top.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ooops sorry that's the wrong one paste in this instead:
> 
> .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed { position: absolute;}
> 
> putting it in the first one just sticks the bar that's already on the top.


*Edit:* Oh, you changed it. Please wait.

*Edit #2:* No, still not working. :/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, you changed it. Please wait.
> 
> *Edit #2:* No, still not working. :/


Worked for me.

Code:



Code:


.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.80)!important;
    }
.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed {    position: absolute;}


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> ooops sorry that's the wrong one paste in this instead:
> 
> .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed { position: absolute;}
> 
> putting it in the first one just sticks the bar that's already on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, you changed it. Please wait.
> 
> *Edit #2:* No, still not working. :/
Click to expand...

well, reposting the full one then:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;
box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566b!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 1px 1px!important;
border-color: #808285!important;
}
.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed {
position: absolute;
}


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> well, reposting the full one then:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> .ui-header-fixed { background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important; box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);}.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover { background-color: transparent!important;}.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a { background-color: transparent!important;}body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child { background-color: #46566b!important;}.ibtn.io { border-width: 1px 1px!important; border-color: #808285!important;}.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed { position: absolute;}


*Update: Everything in this post is no longer relevant. It has become a theme! Check it out:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

Yep, that code is definitely working, except the navbar thinks it's scrolling with me and shrinks down when I scroll down far enough. hahaha Awesome. This shrinking action though jerks the page a tiny bit. I wonder if we can prevent it with Stylish.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not interested in making it stay at the top because I'm taking full advantage of it moving down with me as I scroll, but still.

By the way, thank you for this part:

box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);

I love it.

There's still a long way to go before I love this new "face", but what we're doing here with Stylish is making this new face *MUCH* more tolerable! I till don't like everything that I complained about in this thread so far, but wow, I feel much more comfortable with this new face thanks to you, TheBadBull.

Chipp: please try this code in Stylish:

For Firefox:

@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 4px 3px!important;
border-color: #46566B!important;
}
}

For any other browser that has Stylish:

.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .75)!important;
box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 4px 3px!important;
border-color: #46566B!important;
}
}

Tell me what you think. With the exceptions of the black on the mouseover menus (which isn't BAD, but it's not really a perfect match either), could this be better than what you have now? I mean, for everyone - not just as a mod on the user's end.

The opacity is currently at .75. You can change it to anything you want, such as 100% by just changing it to "1" instead of ".75". For example:

background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 1)!important;


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How did you successfully make it sticky?


Sticky is the default behavior (see description in OP), meaning that it sticks with you as you scroll down. I'm guessing the correct word would be static to indicate that it does not move at all.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sticky is the default behavior (see description in OP), meaning that it sticks with you as you scroll down. I'm guessing the correct word would be static to indicate that it does not move at all.


Thank you, but I realized it later. lol I forgot to update my post and say that I realized I got my terms backwards. hehehe All this modding with Stylish has got me a little worked up (in the good way).

Do you guys think enough people on here would like the user style that I'm using now in Stylish (the code I posted most recently above) to justify making a thread for it? I'd give all the credit to @TheBadBull, but I just have a feeling that a lot of people would much rather have this than what you have now without any user style. Words just fail me for how easier it is to tolerate this new "face" thanks to this.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Thank you, but I realized it later. lol I forgot to update my post and say that I realized I got my terms backwards. hehehe All this modding with Stylish has got me a little worked up (in the good way).


I nearly gave up on Stylish with the previous layout+theme, because there were certain elements that were nigh impossible to fix. I'm feeling a lot more optimistic about this one, as it seems to be much more Stylish-friendly. It already suits the unofficial dark theme better, and that hasn't even been fully updated yet.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.


http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/

The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.

http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I nearly gave up on Stylish with the previous layout+theme, because there were certain elements that were nigh impossible to fix. I'm feeling a lot more optimistic about this one, as it seems to be much more Stylish-friendly. It already suits the unofficial dark theme better, and that hasn't even been fully updated yet.


The only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to get the following buttons a different hover color:

Post Reply

Submit (for posting)

Post a New Thread (when just looking at a forum)

Send (in PMs)

Right now in my slightly modified version of TheBadBull's user style, they turn to that new blue on hover. I want to be able to make it any color I want. The problem is, I wouldn't even know how to code "Hello World". I've never coded anything except for basic HTML web pages back in the Windows 95/98 days (mostly Win95 days).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.
> 
> 
> http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/
> 
> The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.


Wait... "because the light that hits each word and letter isn't reflected, but absorbed", and "because the light that hits each word reflects and scatters into each other"??? That doesn't apply to backlit displays. That applies to ink on paper!! For me, it was exactly the same comfort level (and ease of reading) to read both of those boxes.

Who wrote what's in those boxes?!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to get the following buttons a different hover color:
> 
> Post Reply
> 
> Submit (for posting)
> 
> Post a New Thread (when just looking at a forum)
> 
> Send (in PMs)
> 
> Right now in my slightly modified version of TheBadBull's user style, they turn to that new blue on hover. I want to be able to make it any color I want. The problem is, I wouldn't even know how to code "Hello World". I've never coded anything except for basic HTML web pages back in the Windows 95/98 days (mostly Win95 days).


HTML isn't my area of expertise either. Buttons do appear to be trickier than say textboxes and background colors. I've been able to tweak a few things by right-clicking (in Firefox) and selecting "Inspect Element", and then noting the class used for said element.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> HTML isn't my area of expertise either. Buttons do appear to be trickier than say textboxes and background colors. I've been able to tweak a few things by right-clicking (in Firefox) and selecting "Inspect Element", and then noting the class used for said element.


Maybe I'll ask in the Dark Theme thread. Hmm.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.
> 
> 
> http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/
> 
> The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.
> 
> http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
> Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.


That's only on paper though. Light doesn't hit the letters on a computer screen like it does on paper. The white text on a black background on a computer screen is easier to read than black text on a white background. That's why in the visual settings under disability access on pretty much every OS changes the default black text, white background to white text, black background.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/
> 
> The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... "because the light that hits each word and letter isn't reflected, but absorbed", and "because the light that hits each word reflects and scatters into each other"??? That doesn't apply to backlit displays. That applies to ink on paper!! For me, it was exactly the same comfort level (and ease of reading) to read both of those boxes.
> 
> Who wrote what's in those boxes?!
Click to expand...

I actually found the white characters on the black background far easier to read. Keep in mind that not everyone's eyes are the same and what is easier for one person will not necessarily be easier for others. When reading e-books on my TV screen at night, I use dark gray characters on a black background to keep glare down to a minimum. Doing so makes falling asleep afterwards much easier. In fact, I often start nodding off while reading.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's only on paper though. Light doesn't hit the letters on a computer screen like it does on paper.


Exactly.

Light doesn't illuminate text on a backlit display such as a computer monitor. The backlight illuminates it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The white text on a black background on a computer screen is easier to read than black text on a white background. That's why in the visual settings under disability access on pretty much every OS changes the default black text, white background to white text, black background.


Yep! Now that you said this, I am finding the black box with white text easier to read because there's less light in my narrow area of focus (the text) which is easier on my eyes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I actually found the white characters on the black background far easier to read. Keep in mind that not everyone's eyes are the same and what is easier for one person will not necessarily be easier for others. When reading e-books on my TV screen at night, I use dark gray characters on a black background to keep glare down to a minimum. Doing so makes falling asleep afterwards much easier. In fact, I often start nodding off while reading.


There's a ton of science on why you fall asleep easier when doing that. There's less blue light being emitted (yes, blue light) and also less light in general which has a lower impact on your melatonin production which has a lower impact on your circadian rhythm which means you can have a little easier time falling asleep at a reasonable time. Look at the research behind the software called "f.lux".


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I actually found the white characters on the black background far easier to read. Keep in mind that not everyone's eyes are the same and what is easier for one person will not necessarily be easier for others. When reading e-books on my TV screen at night, I use dark gray characters on a black background to keep glare down to a minimum. Doing so makes falling asleep afterwards much easier. In fact, I often start nodding off while reading.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ton of science on why you fall asleep easier when doing that. There's less blue light being emitted (yes, blue light) and also less light in general which has a lower impact on your melatonin production which has a lower impact on your circadian rhythm which means you can have a little easier time falling asleep at a reasonable time. Look at the research behind the software called "f.lux".
Click to expand...

All that is true. However, I have both blue-green and red-green colorblindness (actually, it could be something else since I flunk both tests and the tests for every other kind of colorblindness even though I do not see everything in shades of gray) so blue light doesn't have nearly the effect on me that it does on others. Just minimizing brightness is sufficient to negate any effect blue light has on my sleep.

I've tried f.lux and didn't like it. It didn't have any affect on my ability to fall asleep so I got rid of it since it left what was on my display looking ugly as a mud fence.

What does affect my Circadian Rhythm is my ADHD. One common symptom of ADHD is ones mind functions much better late at night than in the morning. I dodged that bullet most of my life since, starting in High School, I had part-time, and later, fulltime jobs that required me to get up in the wee hours. Then, for five and a half years after I retired with a pension from my next to last job, I worked third shift at a convenience store to supplement my pension until Social Security could kick in (I actually quit a couple of years early because I got fed up with the managerial male bovine biscuits). That totally disrupted my Circadian Rhythms. Even now, over six years later, I still occasionally go through periods of what I like to call Shift Lag (a term stolen borrowed from Jet Lag) during which I have trouble getting to sleep at night (often failing dismally) and being able to sleep like a log during the day and suffering from Ancient Chinese Disease (dragon fanny) if I don't.


----------



## TFL Replica

I generally find pure white (255,255,255) UI elements to be uncomfortable. It's okay for the foreground, but only if used sparingly. Grey text on a darker (but not necessarily black) background works best for me.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> All that is true. However, I have both blue-green and red-green colorblindness (actually, it could be something else since I flunk both tests and the tests for every other kind of colorblindness even though I do not see everything in shades of gray) so blue light doesn't have nearly the effect on me that it does on others. Just minimizing brightness is sufficient to negate any effect blue light has on my sleep.
> 
> I've tried f.lux and didn't like it. It didn't have any affect on my ability to fall asleep so I got rid of it since it left what was on my display looking ugly as a mud fence.
> 
> What does affect my Circadian Rhythm is my ADHD. One common symptom of ADHD is ones mind functions much better late at night than in the morning. I dodged that bullet most of my life since, starting in High School, I had part-time, and later, fulltime jobs that required me to get up in the wee hours. Then, for five and a half years after I retired with a pension from my next to last job, I worked third shift at a convenience store to supplement my pension until Social Security could kick in (I actually quit a couple of years early because I got fed up with the managerial male bovine biscuits). That totally disrupted my Circadian Rhythms. Even now, over six years later, I still occasionally go through periods of what I like to call Shift Lag (a term stolen borrowed from Jet Lag) during which I have trouble getting to sleep at night (often failing dismally) and being able to sleep like a log during the day and suffering from Ancient Chinese Disease (dragon fanny) if I don't.


You could be blind to everything but red, but blue light would still affect you the same way. It's a strange thing. Not only does it still enter your eyes and affect you, but it hits your skin too.

While I'm at it, sound is very very similar. Loud sounds at night are just as alerting as bright bluish light.


----------



## GekzOverlord

This is just rushed, I would of understood if it was hidden under some sub domain like beta.overclock.net to get some real feedback, but forcing this on us all?

cons;
Less blue = more blue everywhere with blocky buttons. (block isn't bad but the rest of the theme has to gel as well)
Quick reply bbcode etc - buttons are meant to be 16x16 yet they are huge (Button reference - http://www.overclock.net/js/ckeditor/skins/huddler/icons.png )
Highlighting a menu in the nav and then scrolling moves the whole dropdown menu.
Dropdown menu is just cluttered and thrown on there.
the rest have already been mentioned quite a bit like the avatar notification icon and the search icon being totally useless, I don't even know why the site had to be "modernised" when it doesn't have a decent search system in place yet, in fact last time I checked the site was already modernised to a certain standard, so this theme doesn't even add anything upon what already existed. Does it take into account of touch screens as well, cos I know it doesn't beyond the Initial nav header)

pros;
It's a nice step towards a "modern" look.
edit: Favicon looks like the penguin high fived goku in the face while in the gravity chamber.


----------



## PontiacGTX

did anyone noticed when you edit the original post from a thread the Submit button is smaller than the Preview and cancel button?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> did anyone noticed when you edit the original post from a thread the Submit buttom is smaller than the Preview and cancel buttom?
> Submit
> SUBMIT
> 
> Preview
> PREVIEW


Oh, yep, when you click "Edit Thread" just underneath your thread title, the buttons are ugly and the Submit button is much smaller than it ought to be.

So for testing purposes, go to any thread that you started and click "Edit Thread" at the top (just underneath the thread title). Then, look at the Cancel, Preview and Submit buttons. This is the only editing page that has this problem.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> did anyone noticed when you edit the original post from a thread the Submit buttom is smaller than the Preview and cancel buttom?


Nope. I just checked using a previous post of mine in this thread and the Preview and Submit buttons are equally sized and the same size they are in the window where I am writing this. The Cancel button is off to the left and, though smaller, it was still the same size as the one in this window.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Nope. I just checked using a previous post of mine in this thread and the Preview and Submit buttons are equally sized and the same size they are in the window where I am writing this. The Cancel button is off to the left and, though smaller, it was still the same size as the one in this window.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24625059

In short, he's talking about editing one of your threads. You will only see this when you click "Edit Thread" at the top of one of your threads (just underneath your thread title).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Nope. I just checked using a previous post of mine in this thread and the Preview and Submit buttons are equally sized and the same size they are in the window where I am writing this. The Cancel button is off to the left and, though smaller, it was still the same size as the one in this window.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24625059
> 
> In short, he's talking about editing one of your threads. You will only see this when you click "Edit Thread" at the top of one of your threads (just underneath your thread title).
Click to expand...

I see what you mean now. However, I just now went to a thread I started and clicked where you said (at the top of the thread, not in a post). The Preview and Submit buttons stayed the same size and the cancel button actually got bigger and was in a blue box the same size as the Preview and Submit buttons.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I see what you mean now. However, I just now went to a thread I started and clicked where you said (at the top of the thread, not in a post). The Preview and Submit buttons stayed the same size and the cancel button actually got bigger and was in a blue box the same size as the Preview and Submit buttons.


Yeah, the Cancel option is a button now on that editing page, but that's not the issue. For us, the Submit button is smaller than the Cancel and Preview buttons. Which browser are you using? I'm using Firefox 31.7.0 (intentionally).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I see what you mean now. However, I just now went to a thread I started and clicked where you said (at the top of the thread, not in a post). The Preview and Submit buttons stayed the same size and the cancel button actually got bigger and was in a blue box the same size as the Preview and Submit buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Cancel option is a button now on that editing page, but that's not the issue. For us, the Submit button is smaller than the Cancel and Preview buttons. Which browser are you using? I'm using Firefox 31.7.0 (intentionally).
Click to expand...

IE 11 (I never liked Firefox and I trust Chrome as far as I can spit upwind in a stiff breeze).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> IE 11 (I never liked Firefox and I trust Chrome as far as I can spit upwind in a stiff breeze).


I only have IE9. It does it for me in IE9 just the same as it does for me in Firefox. It also does it in the latest version of Google Chrome.

So something must have changed since IE9.

On a completely unrelated note: the navbar's font looks much better in Google Chrome. Like, more solid or something. Even in IE9 it looks better.

*Edit:* That's because I had Hardware Acceleration disabled! I have it enabled now, and wow - everything looks a little better now. I hope I won't find out why I had it disabled.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> IE 11 (I never liked Firefox and I trust Chrome as far as I can spit upwind in a stiff breeze).
> 
> 
> 
> I only have IE9. It does it for me in IE9 just the same as it does for me in Firefox. It also does it in the latest version of Google Chrome.
> 
> So something must have changed since IE9.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note: the navbar's font looks much better in Google Chrome. Like, more solid or something. Even in IE9 it looks better.
> 
> *Edit:* That's because I had Hardware Acceleration disabled! I have it enabled now, and wow - everything looks a little better now. I hope I won't find out why I had it disabled.
Click to expand...

Curious. I can't find that option in IE 11.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.
> 
> 
> http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/
> 
> The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.
> 
> http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
> Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.


There's this thing called "contrast" that wants a word with this post.

White text on a black background IS easier to read and easier on the eyes for extended use.

Contrast is key.

#FFF on #000 is horrible, just as is the reverse #000 on #FFF.

But that's why you tone down the contrast of the text from say #FFF to as little as #EEE or even #DDD and it makes a world of difference with just that slight change, which you could take further if you wanted. And at the same time instead of going pure black you could pull it up to a #151515 or #222.


----------



## TwoCables

I'm going to see if I can find Hardware Acceleration in IE9.

(sorry for the double post... this was originally a reply to a post that no longer exists, so now I'm using this post to do what I should have done in the first place)

*Edit:* Found it. It's at the top of the Advanced tab in the settings. The option is right under a category that has just one option, and the category is called "Accelerated Graphics". The option is called, "Use software rendering instead of GPU rendering*". The asterisk means that IE must be restarted in order for the change to take effect. Enabling this option turns off hardware acceleration.

I'm glad I tested this button size bug in IE and Chrome because I otherwise never would have known that I should have Hardware Acceleration enabled in Firefox for the best-looking text! Everything is just a little bit easier to read now. Text is more pleasing to my eyes. It's gotta be ClearType. Hardware Acceleration must be necessary in order to use ClearType!


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Like the new look...hate the locked header/navigation bar at the top


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Like the new look...hate the locked header/navigation bar at the top


If you have Firefox or Chrome or Opera or Safari, then you can use Stylish to make it stay at the top with some simple code that you'd only have to copy and paste into Stylish (after starting a new user style, just like starting a new text document in a text editor).

https://userstyles.org/


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you have Firefox or Chrome or Opera or Safari, then you can use Stylish to make it stay at the top with some simple code that you'd only have to copy and paste into Stylish (after starting a new user style, just like starting a new text document in a text editor).
> 
> https://userstyles.org/


You can do it with IE as well just by editing the userChrome.css / userContent.css files.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You can do it with IE as well just by editing the userChrome.css / userContent.css files.


Where are those files? I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Where are those files? I haven't found them yet.


Nevermind that, it's been a while since I've done this with IE, but you just need to make a css file anywhere and you can go through accessibility options.

Internet Options -> General -> Accessibility -> Format documents using my style sheet


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Nevermind that, it's been a while since I've done this with IE, but you just need to make a css file anywhere and you can go through accessibility options.
> 
> Internet Options -> General -> Accessibility -> Format documents using my style sheet


Whoa, nice. What about making sure the style sheet only works for OCN?


----------



## DarthBaggins

ok messed w/ the Dark theme with some of the code provided and tweaked the RGD setting for the title bar


----------



## Nukemaster

i am subscribing to this thread to see what users are thinking.

I personally think it is fine. Different, but fine.

I would like black buttons for report | REP+ | Multi | Quote | Reply |

I also think if we are going with a black(dark grey) bar the background should be black to match it.

Something like this


Or even this. I do not think the current off blue color would go bad with dark grey


Since this is all personal preference it will be hard to make everyone happy.

*EDIT*
Left a blue button at the bottom. ohh well you get the idea.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> i am subscribing to this thread to see what users are thinking.
> 
> I personally think it is fine. Different, but fine.
> 
> I would like black buttons for report | REP+ | Multi | Quote | Reply |
> 
> I also think if we are going with a black(dark grey) bar the background should be black to match it.
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> Or even this. I do not think the current off blue color would go bad with dark grey
> 
> 
> Since this is all personal preference it will be hard to make everyone happy.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Left a blue button at the bottom. ohh well you get the idea.


This is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## TwoCables

That would be a too closed-in feeling for me.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
> Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.


I really don't care about "proof"... eye test is good enough for me, and I certainly can view this site far longer with the dark theme than I can without it.

This is what Jiiks is working on right now:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/0_40
I can't wait until I get subscriptions on the main page like that. It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm going to see if I can find Hardware Acceleration in IE9.
> 
> (sorry for the double post... this was originally a reply to a post that no longer exists, so now I'm using this post to do what I should have done in the first place)
> 
> *Edit:* Found it. It's at the top of the Advanced tab in the settings. The option is right under a category that has just one option, and the category is called "Accelerated Graphics". The option is called, "Use software rendering instead of GPU rendering*". The asterisk means that IE must be restarted in order for the change to take effect. Enabling this option turns off hardware acceleration.
> 
> I'm glad I tested this button size bug in IE and Chrome because I otherwise never would have known that I should have Hardware Acceleration enabled in Firefox for the best-looking text! Everything is just a little bit easier to read now. Text is more pleasing to my eyes. It's gotta be ClearType. Hardware Acceleration must be necessary in order to use ClearType!


Thanks for the road map. I even looked there earlier and still didn't see it. Now, the interesting thing is I have it disabled (not checked).


----------



## TheReciever

If I see a subscription link then Im switching to that regardless of theme lol


----------



## TwoCables

Yep. I don't need any proof either because I get proof every single day. I have f.lux. When I'm getting ready for bed, I do this:

First, I set f.lux to 1200K (from 6500K). That right there feels very nice. It's sweet relief when my eyes are tired, especially if I've been awake for 24+ hours. Then right after switching to 1200K, I use my monitor's onboard controls to lower its brightness to around 10% (from 100%). This is even more sweet relief - much more.

So, no one will ever be able to tell me that a dark theme isn't going to result in less eye fatigue! A dark theme sends less light to your eyes. How can it *not* result in less eye fatigue? How can it not result in relief if you were to suddenly switch to a dark theme from a bright one? Even just looking at the full size version of that screenshot of the OCN Dark Theme makes my eyes feel more comfortable.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thanks for the road map. I even looked there earlier and still didn't see it. Now, the interesting thing is I have it disabled (not checked).


You're welcome! You have software acceleration disabled. That means you have hardware acceleration enabled. As I said, that's a setting for software rendering (software acceleration). When it is disabled, you're using hardware rendering (hardware acceleration). This is the default setting for IE. Actually, I think that the default setting for all browsers is to use hardware acceleration. It is for Firefox, and it is for Chrome and I can see that it is for IE... so yeah.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> If I see a subscription link then Im switching to that regardless of theme lol


Just go here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I really don't care about "proof"... eye test is good enough for me, and I certainly can view this site far longer with the dark theme than I can without it.
> 
> This is what Jiiks is working on right now:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/0_40
> I can't wait until I get subscriptions on the main page like that. It's gonna be awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You mean the "Subscribed forums" section? That's an overclocked account option.

Also, I got tired of the horrible buttons. Rep button size is wanting to be a pain though :|



Really should go finish my old dark theme that I started...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You mean the "Subscribed forums" section? That's an overclocked account option.
> 
> Also, I got tired of the horrible buttons. Rep button size is wanting to be a pain though :|
> 
> 
> 
> Really should go finish my old dark theme that I started...


How the hell did you do that to the buttons? I like what you're starting there. I think I might have to get into this a little deeper to start really customizing the living daylights out of this site. I don't know how to code though. For me, it would be like suddenly trying to speak a foreign language - because it *is* a completely foreign language to me.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How the hell did you do that to the buttons? I like what you're starting there. I think I might have to get into this a little deeper to start really customizing the living daylights out of this site. I don't know how to code though. For me, it would be like suddenly trying to speak a foreign language - because it *is* a completely foreign language to me.


It's my sorcery







( stole the style from one of my websites I was working on )

I started a dark theme ages ago when someone asked about it and then kind of got lazy with it... here. Though I doubt much of it works now.

I'll probably start a new one now and try to finish it since I have a bit of free time for the time being.

I even did the floating header bar ages ago too; here


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It's my sorcery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( stole the style from one of my websites I was working on )
> 
> I started a dark theme ages ago when someone asked about it and then kind of got lazy with it... here. Though I doubt much of it works now.
> 
> I'll probably start a new one now and try to finish it since I have a bit of free time for the time being.
> 
> I even did the floating header bar ages ago too; here


Oh, ok.


----------



## mrtbahgs

This is pretty neat how you can tweak things and over ride a site's look. Is it possible for any site out there or do some block it or not support it? I never realize you could do that.
So to like take it to an extreme, say a big industry like Walmart or Coca Cola, can you tweak their colors if you wanted?

I will have to try this out this weekend if I can figure it out, I'd love a mostly dark gray theme with white text and lime green buttons and maybe a touch of light purple or something as a third accent color.

Can someone clarify, this is like an addon so if I complete mess it all up to hell or something, I can just uninstall or disable it and the site goes back to "normal"?

*Edit: I know TwoCables and maybe someone else mentioned the name Styles or w/e its called, but that didnt really tell me if its a plugin or something or like a full on software*


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> This is pretty neat how you can tweak things and over ride a site's look. Is it possible for any site out there or do some block it or not support it? I never realize you could do that.
> So to like take it to an extreme, say a big industry like Walmart or Coca Cola, can you tweak their colors if you wanted?
> 
> I will have to try this out this weekend if I can figure it out, I'd love a mostly dark gray theme with white text and lime green buttons and maybe a touch of light purple or something as a third accent color.
> 
> Can someone clarify, this is like an addon so if I complete mess it all up to hell or something, I can just uninstall or disable it and the site goes back to "normal"?
> 
> *Edit: I know TwoCables and maybe someone else mentioned the name Styles or w/e its called, but that didnt really tell me if its a plugin or something or like a full on software*


It's client side editing, sites can't block it. If you can see it on your monitor, you can modify the way it looks.

And yes, it's a normal addon ( unless you go the userChrome route, in which case it's as easy as deleting the css file ). The addon is called Stylish.

You could go further by changing how the site behaves even, as well as adding completely new elements with GreaseMonkey and the likes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> This is pretty neat how you can tweak things and over ride a site's look. Is it possible for any site out there or do some block it or not support it? I never realize you could do that.
> So to like take it to an extreme, say a big industry like Walmart or Coca Cola, can you tweak their colors if you wanted?
> 
> I will have to try this out this weekend if I can figure it out, I'd love a mostly dark gray theme with white text and lime green buttons and maybe a touch of light purple or something as a third accent color.
> 
> Can someone clarify, this is like an addon so if I complete mess it all up to hell or something, I can just uninstall or disable it and the site goes back to "normal"?
> 
> *Edit: I know TwoCables and maybe someone else mentioned the name Styles or w/e its called, but that didnt really tell me if its a plugin or something or like a full on software*


You don't *need* the extension, but it's called Stylish.

https://userstyles.org/

It makes it easy to create and manage stylesheets for specific websites, but it can be done manually too. It just gives you a central location for it all so that you don't have to leave your browser.

The only browser that Stylish wasn't made for is IE. For IE, you'd do it manually. I was just taught how to do that, but I don't know how to make the stylesheet only apply to a specific website because I don't know the first thing about coding. Anyway, Stylish can create a stylesheet that's specific to just one site if you want by selecting "Write new style > For sitename.com...".

It was mentioned earlier that this new "face" of OCN's is more friendly toward being customized with a stylesheet than before. So, this leads me to believe that it's possible some websites are VERY unfriendly toward it (perhaps it means that some are very difficult, like a nightmare to figure out or something?), while others probably seem super easy to change anything you want.

You just have to know how to write the code. heh I don't. I just know how to copy/paste and ask questions, and I can also carefully read through the code and pick out things that make me go, "Well obviously if I change just this part here, then it will affect this thing over here. Awesome. I'm a programmer now. hahahaha".


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> did anyone noticed when you edit the original post from a thread the Submit button is smaller than the Preview and cancel button?


You should do the fix,dude.Makes it much better








It's on page 4-5 of this thread.
Guess how I can tell you haven't?


----------



## fleetfeather

How long has this change in appearance been in development for?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> You should do the fix,dude.Makes it much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on page 4-5 of this thread.
> Guess how I can tell you haven't?


It doesn't fix that Submit button. Besides, it's not a fix, it's just a change to the appearance. It doesn't fix anything.

Also, how many posts per page is your view set for? Mine's 100. So, pages 4-5 for me is very different for the setting of 10 Posts Per Page.

@mrtbahgs, I don't want you to feel that we ignored you when you asked about this 12 hours ago, so here's my reply back then that I think you missed:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24623284


----------



## mrtbahgs

Ya thanks, I did see something earlier, but was at work so possibly missed some. Either way I expanded my question a bit that last time. Now I think have all i need to at least try it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ya thanks, I did see something earlier, but was at work so possibly missed some. Either way I expanded my question a bit that last time. Now I think have all i need to at least try it.


It's surprisingly easy. If you know how to install an extension and if you know how to copy/paste text, then you can do *this*.

Which browser do you have? If you have Firefox, then I can give you a step-by-step list of instructions to do exactly what I did to get the code that I'm using working for me. I'd love to see what you think of my user style. It's actually TheBadBull's, but I modified it slightly, so now it's technically mine.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You mean the "Subscribed forums" section? That's an overclocked account option.


Wait what where? I just checked options and didn't see anything. Please advise. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wait what where? I just checked options and didn't see anything. Please advise. lol


Yeah, I don't know what he's talking about either and I have an Overclocked account, but it's the free version so maybe that's why. It's the Overclocked Account that they give you when you reach those special requirements that I'm not recalling right now (1 year and 250 Rep? I don't know).

To me, it looks like all he did was find a way to add the Subscribed Forums to the main page. Adding the Subscribed Threads would be quite awesome though.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's surprisingly easy. If you know how to install an extension and if you know how to copy/paste text, then you can do *this*.
> 
> Which browser do you have? If you have Firefox, then I can give you a step-by-step list of instructions to do exactly what I did to get the code that I'm using working for me. I'd love to see what you think of my user style. It's actually TheBadBull's, but I modified it slightly, so now it's technically _mine_.


Yep Firefox at home and at work i use either Chrome or Firefox, just depends which monitor I want to bring it up on since I have both default on different screens.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what he's talking about either and I have an Overclocked account, but it's the free version so maybe that's why. It's the Overclocked Account that they give you when you reach those special requirements that I'm not recalling right now (1 year and 250 Rep? I don't know).
> 
> To me, it looks like all he did was find a way to add the Subscribed Forums to the main page. Adding the Subscribed Threads would be quite awesome though.


I have the free overclocked account and don't see anything. /shrug

Yeah, it says "Subscribed Forums", but if you look at what's listed below it, it's displaying subscribed threads. And yeah, agreed, it would be very awesome!


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wait what where? I just checked options and didn't see anything. Please advise. lol


This is what you're talking about right?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wait what where? I just checked options and didn't see anything. Please advise. lol
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you're talking about right?
Click to expand...

Yes, help please.


----------



## Shrak

I can't seem to find the option again, honestly can't remember where I found it as it's been a couple of years. I have a free overclocked account as well, so it's not that. The preferences page seems to have changed since last time I was in it, so it may have been in there. But yeah, as soon as I got an overclocked account I went looking through options it gave ( such as no ads ) and found it in there somewhere.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Yep Firefox at home and at work i use either Chrome or Firefox, just depends which monitor I want to bring it up on since I have both default on different screens.


*Update: Everything in this post is no longer relevant. This has become a theme!*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

*Edit:* When you get to the code in this post, please use the code in this post instead.

In Firefox, you will want to add Stylish's toolbar menu to the Firefox menu. This will make your use of Stylish much easier. So, you'd install Stylish, click Firefox's menu icon, click Customize, click 'n' drag the big 'S" onto the menu, and then close the Customize tab. Then, open up a tab for OCN. Or just switch to one of your OCN tabs. Either way, after you're looking at OCN, click the new Stylish button in the Firefox menu and choose "Write new style > For overclock.net...".

Then, you'd put your text cursor underneath the little bit of code that was entered automatically for you (there are 5 lines), and you'd paste any code that you want, such as this:

.ui-header-fixed {
background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
background-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
border-width: 4px 3px!important;
border-color: #46566B!important;
}
}

After you paste in some code (or before you paste in some code, it doesn't matter), give this style a name. It's the big long text field above the code field. After you paste the code in, click the Save button right above the name field. After this, click the Stylish button on the Firefox menu and look at the bottom of Stylish's menu: if your new style has a check next to it, then it's enabled and you're all set. Switch back to a Firefox tab and enjoy. This will give you exactly what I'm enjoying. It's TheBadBull's code, but I modified it very slightly. So technically, it's mine. 

You can instantly toggle a style by just selecting it or deselecting it from the Stylish menu like I just showed you.  Or, you can choose "Manage styles...". This area will also enable you to edit and remove them.

If you want to paste code in the same way that I'm pasting it here, there are two ways to do it. I'll first show you how to do it from the BB Code Editor (the one where you do NOT have WYSIWYG):

Just click the "Code" editor button in the OCN post editor and paste in the code in between the "code" tags.

With the Rich Text Editor, there's a little more work: first, you have to make sure you have the full toolbar shown. So, click "More" on the far-right side of the toolbar. If it says "Less", then you are all set. Next, click the menu on the toolbar that says "Normal". It's in between "Source" and "Size". From that menu, scroll to the bottom of it and choose "Formatted". You can either paste the code first, select it all, and then choose this "Formatted" option, or you can choose Formatted first and then paste the code inside of the box that appears in the post editor.

If you have ANY questions, then please ask!


----------



## white owl

Every time I see 2cables post a legitimate issue, I can't help but imagine him as the little pig that got his house blown down.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:
Originally Posted by white owl View Post

Every time I see 2cables post a legitimate issue, I can't help but imagine him as the little pig that got his house blown down.

LOL I guess that's sometimes the case since I do kinda live on my computer.









Ugh. Ignore that code I posted, mrtbahgs. Yuck. Use this instead!

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn,
body .forum-control .reply-btn,
body a.priact,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border-radius: 0;
    color: #fff !important;
    font-weight: normal !important;
}
.btn-cont a:hover,
body a.priact:hover,
body a.priact:focus,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
.form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border: 1px solid transparent!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
    border-width: 4px 3px!important;
    border-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
        background-color: #3D3D3D!important;
}
*:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
    border:1px dotted white;
}

Why? Because first, it's easier to look at which makes it easier to work with. Second, the hover color is fixed on the following buttons:

*Post a Reply*
*Submit* (for submitting a post)
*Send* (for sending a PM)
*Start A New Thread* (only as seen while viewing a forum)

All of the other buttons on this site had no hover color at all. The buttons that I listed here were hovering to that new blue. It was kind of annoying. lol This code fixes that. No more hover color. We don't need no steenking hover color!

The only problem left is, if you like to tab out of the post editor and onto the Preview or Submit buttons, the selection indicator (the dotted rectangle) is black. I'm working on it. *Edit:* Fixed! Now it's white.

Oh yeah, and my code is colored because I'm using the BB Code Editor. It's the only way to get it to be colored.

Anyway, I had tons of help in this thread (and the help just keeps coming... check it out!):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/whats-the-code-for-customizing-a-buttons-hover-color

So, I give all the credit to both TheBadBull and agawthrop *and now Jiiks* who is the creator of OCN's Dark Theme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/

Hey Chipp: are you impressed?








.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Yes, help please.


It's not an option that you can enable/disable. Just subscribe to any forum and refresh your homepage. The third column will automatically appear.


----------



## TwoCables

Confirmed here. That's all it takes. I didn't know about that! I once subscribed to the Power Supplies forum, but I also never look at the main page either.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Ugh. Ignore that code I posted, mrtbahgs. Yuck. Use this instead!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
> box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn,
> body .forum-control .reply-btn,
> body a.priact,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border-radius: 0;
> color: #fff !important;
> font-weight: normal !important;
> }
> .btn-cont a:hover,
> body a.priact:hover,
> body a.priact:focus,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
> .form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border: 1px solid transparent!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 4px 3px!important;
> border-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
> background-color: #3D3D3D!important;
> }
> *:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
> border:1px dotted white;
> }
> 
> Why? Because first, it's easier to look at which makes it easier to work with. Second, the hover color is fixed on the following buttons:
> 
> *Post a Reply*
> *Submit* (for submitting a post)
> *Send* (for sending a PM)
> *Start A New Thread* (only as seen while viewing a forum)
> 
> All of the other buttons on this site had no hover color at all. The buttons that I listed here were hovering to that new blue. It was kind of annoying. lol This code fixes that. No more hover color. We don't need no steenking hover color!
> 
> The only problem left is, if you like to tab out of the post editor and onto the Preview or Submit buttons, the selection indicator (the dotted rectangle) is black. I'm working on it. *Edit:* Fixed! Now it's white.
> 
> Oh yeah, and my code is colored because I'm using the BB Code Editor. It's the only way to get it to be colored.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had tons of help in this thread (and the help just keeps coming... check it out!):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/whats-the-code-for-customizing-a-buttons-hover-color
> 
> So, I give all the credit to both TheBadBull and agawthrop *and now Jiiks* who is the creator of OCN's Dark Theme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/
> 
> Hey Chipp: are you impressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is great stuff TwoCables! I've applied it, and it looks great.

Next stop.... *.net* makes a comeback










I've retained the new flame design as it's cleaner, and retains the design essence of the old flame.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Can we have the font changed to something else please? I am talking about the black banner font.


----------



## catbuster

Another thing, after u subscribe to thread u dont see little start like before, so u have to hover with mouse over subscribe button to see if u did it...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Another thing, after u subscribe to thread u dont see little start like before, so u have to hover with mouse over subscribe button to see if u did it...


This is on the list of things to be fixed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> This is great stuff TwoCables! I've applied it, and it looks great.
> 
> Next stop.... *.net* makes a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've retained the new flame design as it's cleaner, and retains the design essence of the old flame.


Nice!








.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> This is great stuff TwoCables! I've applied it, and it looks great.
> 
> Next stop.... *.net* makes a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've retained the new flame design as it's cleaner, and retains the design essence of the old flame.


That would be the best update thus far


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> That would be the best update thus far


Agreed.

"Overclock.net" is and should always be a requirement. The ".Net" is part of the slogan.

When the site is promoted via word of mouth, no one says go to "Overclock" you state go check out "overclock.net" it is part of the advertisement via word of mouth.

.net does not affect it negatively in space, removing it affects the site in terms of slogan. Please think of this in a business train of thought not just as a developer/graphic designer point of view.

New members will get confused with others saying "OCN" and not understand the heritage.


----------



## TheReciever

I've already voice my opinion a couple of times so at this point I would just be whining, I know management will not reinstate overclock.net.

I will just encourage the members that are taking the time to improve the site, even it its just on a local level. At least then I can feel like its OCN.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> "Overclock.net" is and should always be a requirement. The ".Net" is part of the slogan.
> 
> When the site is promoted via word of mouth, no one says go to "Overclock" you state go check out "overclock.net" it is part of the advertisement via word of mouth.
> 
> .net does not affect it negatively in space, removing it affects the site in terms of slogan. Please think of this in a business train of thought not just as a developer/graphic designer point of view.
> 
> New members will get confused with others saying "OCN" and not understand the heritage.


Good point. I have no choice but to agree.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> "Overclock.net" is and should always be a requirement. The ".Net" is part of the slogan.
> 
> When the site is promoted via word of mouth, no one says go to "Overclock" you state go check out "overclock.net" it is part of the advertisement via word of mouth.
> 
> .net does not affect it negatively in space, removing it affects the site in terms of slogan. Please think of this in a business train of thought not just as a developer/graphic designer point of view.
> 
> New members will get confused with others saying "OCN" and not understand the heritage.


Yeah, it's this site's name. It's the name of this community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I've already voice my opinion a couple of times so at this point I would just be whining, I know management will not reinstate overclock.net.
> 
> I will just encourage the members that are taking the time to improve the site, even it its just on a local level. At least then I can feel like its OCN.


Chipp said that it's under consideration, but it's too early to tell what the verdict will be.


----------



## garikfox

I'd like to express my opinion and say that I liked the website better before the new look.


----------



## neurotix

I'm also going to say that I absolutely hate the new layout and I literally have not been checking the site often because of it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Ugh. Ignore that code I posted, mrtbahgs. Yuck. Use this instead!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
> box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn,
> body .forum-control .reply-btn,
> body a.priact,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border-radius: 0;
> color: #fff !important;
> font-weight: normal !important;
> }
> .btn-cont a:hover,
> body a.priact:hover,
> body a.priact:focus,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
> .form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border: 1px solid transparent!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 4px 3px!important;
> border-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
> background-color: #3D3D3D!important;
> }
> *:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
> border:1px dotted white;
> }
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because first, it's easier to look at which makes it easier to work with. Second, the hover color is fixed on the following buttons:
> 
> *Post a Reply*
> *Submit* (for submitting a post)
> *Send* (for sending a PM)
> *Start A New Thread* (only as seen while viewing a forum)
> 
> All of the other buttons on this site had no hover color at all. The buttons that I listed here were hovering to that new blue. It was kind of annoying. lol This code fixes that. No more hover color. We don't need no steenking hover color!
> 
> The only problem left is, if you like to tab out of the post editor and onto the Preview or Submit buttons, the selection indicator (the dotted rectangle) is black. I'm working on it. *Edit:* Fixed! Now it's white.
> 
> Oh yeah, and my code is colored because I'm using the BB Code Editor. It's the only way to get it to be colored.
> 
> Anyway, I had tons of help in this thread (and the help just keeps coming... check it out!):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/whats-the-code-for-customizing-a-buttons-hover-color
> 
> So, I give all the credit to both TheBadBull and agawthrop *and now Jiiks* who is the creator of OCN's Dark Theme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/
> 
> Hey Chipp: are you impressed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you fix the "Multi" button not changing colors when selected? I tried your code but it didn't seem to effect that. It was very helpful for that button to change color once selected to give you that feedback that something was actually clicked and done..

This theme does look nicer though (with these mods), if only i could get dedicated PM button on top or remove Subs from that number, I would probably be set.


----------



## TheReciever

I can deal with it for the majority of how I surf the site, this isnt the first time we have had a face lift on the site.

Though on mobile its pretty dreadful of an experience. I have a powerful enough phone to view desktop just fine, no hiccups on the m7 @ 1.9Ghz and bump on the GPU clocks but I have to zoom 2-3 times to select my avatar.

1st world problems I know lol


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm also going to say that I absolutely hate the new layout and I literally have not been checking the site often because of it.


Your loss. I personally like it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'm also going to say that I absolutely hate the new layout and I literally have not been checking the site often because of it.


And I thought that I was extreme for quitting OCN when back on 11-9-2011 they released this platform that used to be called Huddler. Seriously, I had decided that I was done with OCN forever because I hated this new platform just that much.

Yet, I haven't started coming here even 1 second less because of this platform. If anything, I want to be here more and more so that I can improve my first ever user style more and more and more with the help of the talented programmers on here (I've never coded anything a day in my life). When I say "first ever", I mean that OCN's new "face" has caused me to finally install Stylish and have what I guess is a "style sheet" for a website that I visit frequently. See my signature! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you fix the "Multi" button not changing colors when selected? I tried your code but it didn't seem to effect that. It was very helpful for that button to change color once selected to give you that feedback that something was actually clicked and done..
> 
> This theme does look nicer though (with these mods), if only i could get dedicated PM button on top or remove Subs from that number, I would probably be set.


I've been pondering asking those talented programmers (who basically created my style sheet for me) to see if they can find a way to fix the Multi button. I've been so grateful for what they've done for me already that I was a little scared to ask them to take on something that, to me, seems like a big project. I imagine that it would be difficult to figure out. It might be possible to fake it though. I'll see what they say.

I'd love to have dedicated links on the navbar for PMs and subscriptions! I'll see if it's possible. I'm presently assuming that if it's not in OCN's "Dark Theme", then it's probably not possible. I'll find out. What I'd really like is to stick the search on the navbar so that it no longer needs a flyout, and also find a way to revert back to having permanent dedicated links on the top right for the PMs and subscriptions complete with bubble number indicator things just like we used to have: where they only appear when there's something new to look at. I'd also love to have the avatar replaced with my name, but still a menu - with "Edit Signature" as one of the options in it. heh

*Edit:* Asked! http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24628572

Now we wait. 

Oh I almost forgot! Look at what Jiiks did!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24626427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> For restoring the old logo
> 
> 
> 
> http://hastebin.com/raw/gibadoleka
> 
> And the new one with .net added
> 
> 
> 
> http://hastebin.com/raw/ofubicejed
> 
> E: something breaks the encoded string so links instead.


I made a separate user style for this. "Write new style > For overclock.net..."

Anyway, here's my question as asked:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> @TheBadBull, @agawthrop and @Jiiks, some good questions were asked in the official thread for OCN's new face:
> 
> Can we fix the Multi button?
> 
> Can we stick the search onto the navbar so that it doesn't need a flyout?
> 
> Can we revert to the dedicated lnks for PMs and Subscriptions so that it's exactly like it was before, complete with our username instead of our avatar with a menu (that also has Edit Subscriptions as one of its options)?
> 
> Basically, they want to know if we can fix the Multi button and change that upper-right section to be exactly like it used to be, complete with those red number indicator things that would only show up when we had something new to look at.
> 
> I have my own question to add: can we change the favicon to be the blue flame again? The black flame on my tab's title just isn't OCN.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> For restoring the old logo
> 
> 
> 
> http://hastebin.com/raw/gibadoleka
> 
> And the new one with .net added
> 
> 
> 
> http://hastebin.com/raw/ofubicejed
> 
> E: something breaks the encoded string so links instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Old logo restored! Thank you! How did you figure this out?!
Click to expand...

Here's his reply:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> You can do all that, I got the old logo from web.archive.
> 
> I made this script earlier for restoring the favicon: http://hastebin.com/raw/pubunomeca
> As far as i know it's impossible to do it with css so that's for greasemonkey/tampermonkey


For anyone needing help with anything here, please ask. If I can't help, then I know for sure that Jiiks can.

It's coming together!


----------



## Deeptek

Looks great. Continue to build your new modern branding scheme into your forms over time. I would also like to see the option for light/dark template selection.


----------



## TheReciever

Now thats what Im talking about


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, this is really coming together. I have 4 scripts going now:

1 in Greasemonkey to bring back the old favicon

3 in Stylish for: the navbar and buttons, the OCN logo, and the navbar menus.

I am having a blast. At first, this new "face" was really bumming me out, but it has turned into something really quite awesome because this.


----------



## Death2Consoles

I have Stylish but I'm not sure how to make this work in Stylish..


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> I have Stylish but I'm not sure how to make this work in Stylish..


That's for GreaseMonkey.


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That's for GreaseMonkey.


Well, that's my problem!

I also pasted it into GreaseMonkey but only the first 7 or so lines showed up in the console.. I'm assuming that's normal.



Thanks

A n00b


----------



## hermitmaster

Here's a good start for anyone interested:

Code:



Code:


.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li {
    float: left;
}
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5) !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn,
body .forum-control .reply-btn,
body a.priact,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border-radius: 0;
    color: #fff !important;
    font-weight: normal !important;
}
.btn-cont a:hover,
body a.priact:hover,
body a.priact:focus,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
.form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border: 1px solid transparent!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
    border-width: 4px 3px!important;
    border-color: #46566B!important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
    background-color: #3D3D3D!important;
}
*:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
    border: 1px dotted white;
}
.ui-header-fixed .search-bar-outer {
    box-shadow: none !important;
    border: none !important;
    display: block !important;
    background: transparent !important;
    position: static !important;
    height: 50px !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search > a {
    display: none !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit,
.ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit:hover {
    display: none !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed #search-bar .btn {
    text-transform: uppercase !important;
    font: 14px "Roboto Condensed" !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
    width: 214px !important;
    background-image: url(/custom/huddle/overclock/img/smalllogo.png)!important;
    background-position: 10px 7px !important;
    background-size: 134px 34px !important;
    height: 51px !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed{
    height: auto !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed li.profile {
    top: 0px !important;
}
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(0, 0, 0, .6)!important;
}
.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search > a .user-avatar, .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a.form-select-link-expanded .user-avatar, .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.profile .user-avatar {
    padding-top: 0px !important;
}


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Here's a good start for anyone interested:


I like it! Nice job


----------



## TFL Replica

In case anyone is wondering, Jiiks' dark theme does in fact fix the Multi button.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Here's a good start for anyone interested:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li {
> float: left;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
> box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5) !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> .forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
> .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
> background-color: transparent!important;
> }
> body .btn,
> body .forum-control .reply-btn,
> body a.priact,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border-radius: 0;
> color: #fff !important;
> font-weight: normal !important;
> }
> .btn-cont a:hover,
> body a.priact:hover,
> body a.priact:focus,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
> body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
> body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
> .form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
> background-color: #46566B !important;
> border: 1px solid transparent!important;
> }
> .ibtn.io {
> border-width: 4px 3px!important;
> border-color: #46566B!important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
> background-color: #3D3D3D!important;
> }
> *:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
> border: 1px dotted white;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed .search-bar-outer {
> box-shadow: none !important;
> border: none !important;
> display: block !important;
> background: transparent !important;
> position: static !important;
> height: 50px !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search > a {
> display: none !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit,
> .ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit:hover {
> display: none !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed #search-bar .btn {
> text-transform: uppercase !important;
> font: 14px "Roboto Condensed" !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {
> width: 214px !important;
> background-image: url(/custom/huddle/overclock/img/smalllogo.png)!important;
> background-position: 10px 7px !important;
> background-size: 134px 34px !important;
> height: 51px !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed{
> height: auto !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed li.profile {
> top: 0px !important;
> }
> .ui-header-fixed {
> background: rgba(0, 0, 0, .6)!important;
> }
> .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search > a .user-avatar, .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a.form-select-link-expanded .user-avatar, .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.profile .user-avatar {
> padding-top: 0px !important;
> }


Hmm. For some reason, the logo disappears when scrolled all the way to the top.

I am liking that we're collaborating though. It's like, a blend!


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. For some reason, the logo disappears when scrolled all the way to the top.
> 
> I am liking that we're collaborating though. It's like, a blend!


FWIW, I wrote it to work in Safari.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Hmm. For some reason, the logo disappears when scrolled all the way to the top.
> 
> I am liking that we're collaborating though. It's like, a blend!
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I wrote it to work in Safari.
Click to expand...

Oh, now I see why it looks a little off for me (ever so slightly).


----------



## LmG

I like the functionality and the new color scheme for the nav bar and logo, but the old OCN blue doesn't seem to match. I'd like to see the rest of the page changed to match the new color scheme


----------



## TwoCables

Everything in this post is no longer relevant. It has become a theme!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

*Update:
*
Below is what I'm using at the moment to make this new Face actually quite tolerable and dare I say, awesome. I have each section of code here in its own style sheet using Stylish and Greasemonkey. I recommend that you do the same. If you hate what they did to OCN, then you will probably love what I have going here so far!



Spoiler: Stylish: Navbar color, opacity, button colors across the site - Multi not fixed in this code. I hope to be gifted that fix soon



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
    .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
        background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
    background-color: #transparent!important;
}
body .btn,
body .forum-control .reply-btn,
body a.priact,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border-radius: 0;
    color: #fff !important;
    font-weight: normal !important;
}
.btn-cont a:hover,
body a.priact:hover,
body a.priact:focus,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
.form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border: 1px solid transparent!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
    border-width: 4px 3px!important;
    border-color: #46566B!important;
}
*:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
    border:1px dotted white;
}
}







Spoiler: Stylish: Navbar menus



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {

/*NAV DROPDOWN*/
#forum-select-menu .forum-select-options {
  background: #46566B !important;
}

/*PROFILE DROPDOWN*/
.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  background:#46566B !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
  border:none !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  border-top: 1px solid #313D4D !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a:hover, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li:hover {
  background: #5A6A7F !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
}

I decided against adjusting the color of the entire Forums menu and the Search menu.





Spoiler: Stylish: Navbar button hover color



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a.form-select-link-expanded,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-rootLink:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed li.profile:hover .user-avatar,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search:hover>a::before {
    background-color: #5A6A7F!important;
}







Spoiler: Stylish: The old OCN logo



Code here: http://hastebin.com/raw/gibadoleka

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24626427





Spoiler: Greasemonkey: The classic blue flame favicon



Code:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name        Favicon
// @namespace   nope
// @include     http://www.overclock.net/*
// @version     1
// @grant       none
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
    var link = document.createElement('link');
    link.type = 'image/png';
    link.rel = 'shortcut icon';
    link.href =  'data:image/png;base64,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***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***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';
    var head = document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0];
    head.insertBefore(link, head.firstChild);
})();

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24628631



God I love this.

Please use these to see what you think! Among all the changes, you will also notice that the menu buttons turn black to tell you where you are. Personally, I know where I am. I know when I'm in the Forums, or in the News, or in Gaming, or in Reviews or in the Rigbuilder. I don't need to be told where I am. lol Besides, the black is distracting on this theme. I know that I could just change the color to be anything I want, but it only works for News, Gaming, Reviews and Rigbuilder. I don't know how to do it for Forums. So for now, I will just leave them "transparent".

All programming/coding credit goes to @TheBadBull, @agawthrop, and @Jiiks! All I did was ask for things to be done and I also tweaked things a little after they'd give me code to work with. This is too much fun. Is it legal to have this much fun?


----------



## Death2Consoles

TwoCables, would it be possible to write up a quick tutorial on how to utilize the code posted above.. I have Stylish and Greasemonkey. Not sure if I need anything else, or which code belongs to which.

Edit.. I got the first two blocks of code working in Stylish. Looks awesome!

Not sure how to get the old OCN logo back.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> TwoCables, would it be possible to write up a quick tutorial on how to utilize the code posted above.. I have Stylish and Greasemonkey. Not sure if I need anything else, or which code belongs to which.
> 
> Edit.. I got the first two blocks of code working in Stylish. Looks awesome!
> 
> Not sure how to get the old OCN logo back.


You caught me. The last two are for Greasemonkey. So, I updated my spoiler names to reflect that. Thank you for catching that!

Do you need some help getting the 2 greasemonkey scripts applied?


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You caught me. The last two are for Greasemonkey. So, I updated my spoiler names to reflect that. Thank you for catching that!
> 
> Do you need some help getting the 2 greasemonkey scripts applied?


Awesome, good call man.

I could use some help applying the scripts, I've tried messing around a bit with the logo in Greasemonkey but I haven't managed to make it work yet.

Thanks!!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> You caught me. The last two are for Greasemonkey. So, I updated my spoiler names to reflect that. Thank you for catching that!
> 
> Do you need some help getting the 2 greasemonkey scripts applied?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, good call man.
> 
> I could use some help applying the scripts, I've tried messing around a bit with the logo in Greasemonkey but I haven't managed to make it work yet.
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I had to add the Greasemonkey toolbar button to Firefox's menu. Then I had to copy the Greasemonkey script to my clipboard.. After that, I had to carefully click on the upper-right corner of the Greasemonkey icon because clicking the button itself disables Greasemonkey. Then I had to choose "New User Script...". From there, just click "Use Script From Clipboard".

To get the favicons to show up, reload the page. To get the favicons to show up on a bookmark, click the bookmark (or just visit the bookmark's bookmarked page)


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I had to add the Greasemonkey toolbar button to Firefox's menu. Then I had to copy the Greasemonkey script to my clipboard.. After that, I had to carefully click on the upper-right corner of the Greasemonkey icon because clicking the button itself disables Greasemonkey. Then I had to choose "New User Script...". From there, just click "Use Script From Clipboard".
> 
> To get the favicons to show up, reload the page. To get the favicons to show up on a bookmark, click the bookmark (or just visit the bookmark's bookmarked page)


Thanks!

When I click create new user script (after copying the script to my clipboard) I just get this window:



I fill out the fields and end up here..



I have to work in a few hours so I'm going to bed but I'll try again tomorrow. Appreciate the help, and the work on the layout!


----------



## Fiercy

Can some one please fix the way we look for subscribed topics? I hate doing more staff to access this in the new design.

How can you design an improvement to something that actually takes more time now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I had to add the Greasemonkey toolbar button to Firefox's menu. Then I had to copy the Greasemonkey script to my clipboard.. After that, I had to carefully click on the upper-right corner of the Greasemonkey icon because clicking the button itself disables Greasemonkey. Then I had to choose "New User Script...". From there, just click "Use Script From Clipboard".
> 
> To get the favicons to show up, reload the page. To get the favicons to show up on a bookmark, click the bookmark (or just visit the bookmark's bookmarked page)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> When I click create new user script (after copying the script to my clipboard) I just get this window:
> 
> 
> 
> I fill out the fields and end up here..
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work in a few hours so I'm going to bed but I'll try again tomorrow. Appreciate the help, and the work on the layout!
Click to expand...

Weird. No button. I'll have to see if I can figure out how to do it manually like that.

Anyway, you're very welcome. I hope that this can reach a point where it's an alternative to OCN's Dark Theme. Like, "OCN Redux" or something. I don't know. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Can some one please fix the way we look for subscribed topics? I hate doing more staff to access this in the new design.
> 
> How can you design an improvement to something that actually takes more time now.


I'm in the middle being helped with this right now actually:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24629222

It won't be long (maybe a day or two at the absolute most) and I'll be able to share with you how to get this!

Sorry Chipp, but this is what we want.


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Weird. No button. I'll have to see if I can figure out how to do it manually like that.
> 
> Anyway, you're very welcome. I hope that this can reach a point where it's an alternative to OCN's Dark Theme. Like, "OCN Redux" or something. I don't know. lol
> I'm in the middle being helped with this right now actually:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24629222
> 
> It won't be long (maybe a day or two at the absolute most) and I'll be able to share with you how to get this!
> 
> Sorry Chipp, but this is what we want.


there is totally space there for a layout like that, thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, I had to add the Greasemonkey toolbar button to Firefox's menu. Then I had to copy the Greasemonkey script to my clipboard.. After that, I had to carefully click on the upper-right corner of the Greasemonkey icon because clicking the button itself disables Greasemonkey. Then I had to choose "New User Script...". From there, just click "Use Script From Clipboard".
> 
> To get the favicons to show up, reload the page. To get the favicons to show up on a bookmark, click the bookmark (or just visit the bookmark's bookmarked page)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> When I click create new user script (after copying the script to my clipboard) I just get this window:
> 
> 
> 
> I fill out the fields and end up here..
> 
> 
> 
> I have to work in a few hours so I'm going to bed but I'll try again tomorrow. Appreciate the help, and the work on the layout!
Click to expand...

Oh, the OCN Logo is for Stylish. I had a brainfart on that one.


----------



## chrisjames61

There is just so much wasted space that it boggles my mind. The actual forum part of the window is tiny. You have the big borders left and right with nothing but dead space.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> There is just so much wasted space that it boggles my mind. The actual forum part of the window is tiny. You have the big borders left and right with nothing but dead space.


What are you seeing? Can you post a screenshot? There are settings in your profile that might be able to change this.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are you seeing? Can you post a screenshot? There are settings in your profile that might be able to change this.




I know web sites such as this must pay the bills but this is overkill.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are you seeing? Can you post a screenshot? There are settings in your profile that might be able to change this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know web sites such as this must pay the bills but this is overkill.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see what's going on. Try this:

Go into your profile's Preferences and enable "View Forums Full Width " (meaning, view them in their full width).


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Keeping you updated on planned changes based on your feedback:
> 
> Bug fixes already done:
> 
> Member Rep flames overlap avatar
> Signature badges and other icons don't match site background color
> Sig rig background color is too bright and sticks out
> Bug fixes upcoming:
> 
> Favicon is not square, needs additional padding to prevent browsers from stretching
> Blue color buttons should more closely match the site theme
> Navbar does not properly scale in very small browser windows
> Quote button needs some indication of selected/multi state
> Logo is misaligned in Safari 9.0.x
> Inconsistent sizing and vertical alignment on left and right groups of post buttons
> Stray grey line extending from bottom right corner of post bounding boxes
> Hyperlinks no longer have any indication of mouseover state
> Forum page options (subscribe, RSS, etc) are missing their icons
> Locked thread icon is not visible, needs background color
> Enhancements upcoming:
> 
> Fix low contrast on post timestamps and post numbers
> Ability to click on navbar magnifying glass to hold search bar open regardless of mouseout
> Notification bubble on navbar avatar should not show if there are 0 notifications
> Find some way to make it obvious the "person" icon in the navbar is where users should login / register
> Design improvements for the login / register modal dialog
> Things we are exploring with the product team but which are not definite tickets for dev yet:
> 
> Usability improvements to the navbar dropdowns (more forgiving mouseover / mouseout times, closing design gaps, etc)
> Pagination buttons and other site buttons should implement a consistent style
> 
> Your feedback has been incredibly valuable. We thank you for it, and we sincerely appreciate you taking the time you let us know what you're thinking - good or bad. Stay tuned for more updates.


Thanks Chipp, good to know you guys are taking notice and acting fast.

There is however one issue that I didn't see you mention but that seems quite obvious: why is the favicon dark instead of white on a black background, exactly like the one in the navbar? As it is currently that means that people with dark themes on their browsers won't be able to see it. Which is ironic since you think that a navbar with a dark theme is the way to go. You can't have your cake and eat it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I generally find pure white (255,255,255) UI elements to be uncomfortable. It's okay for the foreground, but only if used sparingly. Grey text on a darker (but not necessarily black) background works best for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> Please don't use white text. White text on a background is more glaring than black text on a white background, seems counter intuitive but its true.
> 
> 
> http://uxmovement.com/content/when-to-use-white-text-on-a-dark-background/
> 
> The text on the top bar is ok, but the buttons don't work well with the white text.
> 
> http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
> Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.
> 
> 
> 
> There's this thing called "contrast" that wants a word with this post.
> 
> White text on a black background IS easier to read and easier on the eyes for extended use.
> 
> Contrast is key.
> 
> #FFF on #000 is horrible, just as is the reverse #000 on #FFF.
> 
> But that's why you tone down the contrast of the text from say #FFF to as little as #EEE or even #DDD and it makes a world of difference with just that slight change, which you could take further if you wanted. And at the same time instead of going pure black you could pull it up to a #151515 or #222.
Click to expand...

Exactly. It's all about adequate contrast. That is why I find HardOCP's site one of the worst currently because the black background with the overly bright white text makes it too glaring and add to that that it takes a bit of time to adjust when you leave to another site.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*
> 
> http://ux.stackexchange.com/a/53268
> Dark themes aren't proven to actually have any positive effect on eye fatigue.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't care about "proof"... eye test is good enough for me, and I certainly can view this site far longer with the dark theme than I can without it.
> 
> This is what Jiiks is working on right now:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/0_40
> I can't wait until I get subscriptions on the main page like that. It's gonna be awesome!
Click to expand...

That actually looks like a very nice composition! The contrast seems right. The only thing I'd do is put the blue flame back in the navbar, it adds a touch of colour and brings back the signature OCN flame colour (which does have a meaning like TwoCables mentioned).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> That would be the best update thus far
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> "Overclock.net" is and should always be a requirement. The ".Net" is part of the slogan.
> 
> When the site is promoted via word of mouth, no one says go to "Overclock" you state go check out "overclock.net" it is part of the advertisement via word of mouth.
> 
> .net does not affect it negatively in space, removing it affects the site in terms of slogan. Please think of this in a business train of thought not just as a developer/graphic designer point of view.
> 
> New members will get confused with others saying "OCN" and not understand the heritage.
Click to expand...

So much this. This trend towards chopping things off from the name doesn't make sense when it comes to OCN. Add to that it's an accurate way to tell people where to go. You can't miss it or guess what the ending is. Is it co.uk? Is it something else? No, it's Overclock.net.

I think the staff is overemphasising the importance of now having the .com address too, from a marketing point of view. It's good that people who type overclock.com get redirected here, but that's it.

OCN will always be OCN. We're not Overclock.com, you just happen to have acquired it for completeness and competition's sake, just like many companies do.

Besides, in a world of ".com's", ".net" is different. That's also part of the allure. And it's fitting, we're a community, a _net_work of people from around the world with a common interest.


----------



## TwoCables

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/


Thanks man, I was replying to several posts and somehow missed that the link was just above the screenshot (I edited the post above to remove that question when I noticed).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I was replying to several posts and didn't even notice that the link was just above the screenshot (I edited the post above to remove that question when I noticed).
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's not placed in the best spot for visibility. The first time I saw that post, the same thing happened to me. In my head I was like, "Nice, but they forgot to put the link in there". lol


----------



## chrisjames61

Thanks TwoCables.


----------



## TwoCables

You're welcome!


----------



## chrisjames61

"Overclock" just doesn't sound right. It actually sounds like a verb as opposed to a name. It is way too generic and bland. I would do this- overclock.net. It emphasizes overclock but still retains the .net


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> "Overclock" just doesn't sound right. It actually sounds like a verb as opposed to a name. It is way too generic and bland. I would do this- overclock.net. It emphasizes overclock but still retains the .net


Yeah, with the unexpected help of some very talented programmers, I have been slowly changing everything that I hate about this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24626284

It includes putting the classic OCN logo back onto the top (on the navbar). Before long, I'll have everything exactly as I want it and then I wouldn't have to care about what OCN does to their site (well, for the foreseeable future at least).


----------



## TheReciever

tpi2007's feelings resonate within me as well on many points.

As for TC's conglomeration of members modding the site, I've been watching it and so far looks great, just waiting for a milestone of sorts and ill be using that for the foreseeable future (haven't looked at it this morning)


----------



## Tivan

the header is way too big (bigger than my browser header at 150% zoom) and I wish I could hide it when scrolling down. (edit: or make it more narrow, so much unused black space. Putting it on the bottom would be an interesting option too, since I work with the top of my screen more often than not.)


Aside from that the new style is awesome!


----------



## DerComissar

Not so much a bug, but the log in feature takes longer now, it used to be simpler when just clicking on log-in and entering the info.
I've been here for 8 years, so I kinda notice these things!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1546841/ocn-dark-theme/


This DarkTheme is really nice!


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, the OCN Logo is for Stylish. I had a brainfart on that one.


Got it! Much better! Thanks so much man


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> well, reposting the full one then:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> .ui-header-fixed {    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, 0.7)!important;    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.5);}.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover {    background-color: transparent!important;}.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a, .forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {    background-color: transparent!important;}body .btn, body .forum-control .reply-btn, body a.priact, body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta, body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {    background-color: #46566b!important;}.ibtn.io {    border-width: 1px 1px!important;    border-color: #808285!important;}.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed {    position: absolute;}


For those that don't know.. ^That there fixes the ermm.."New Look" for OCN to be tolerable if are an OCNer.

You download "Stylish" and go to make new and paste that in there and it makes OCN look like it should,instead of the way somebody made it that probably even I could out-HTML program.
That's not saying much.
Fixing OCN to look right is good, though..try eet!


----------



## xenophobe

You guys should put Comic Sans as the font for the Nav Bar. It would be fitting.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Agreed


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright, Ive gotten lost in the hundreds of posts, but I did finally get around to applying the Dark Theme, which was easy since its cut and paste, but knowing what line tweaks what and what number applies what color is beyond me and I dont feel like spending hours researching it.
Im not sure if i am better off trying from scratch and slowly changing the things I'd like one at a time or working backwards from the dark theme as a basemap.

My personal preference would be to add a bit more color to this (accent colors), more white and light gray in certain areas instead of completely dark, remove the other ugly blue things like "post a reply", see if the blue flames for the forums can match the new white one, the list keeps going and doesnt make me want to look up tutorials on how to use stylish lol.


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright, Ive gotten lost in the hundreds of posts, but I did finally get around to applying the Dark Theme, which was easy since its cut and paste, but knowing what line tweaks what and what number applies what color is beyond me and I dont feel like spending hours researching it.
> Im not sure if i am better off trying from scratch and slowly changing the things I'd like one at a time or working backwards from the dark theme as a basemap.
> 
> My personal preference would be to add a bit more color to this (accent colors), more white and light gray in certain areas instead of completely dark, remove the other ugly blue things like "post a reply", see if the blue flames for the forums can match the new white one, the list keeps going and doesnt make me want to look up tutorials on how to use stylish lol.


Have you tried just pasting these into Stylish? It looks epic


----------



## mrtbahgs

I can try that at some point just to see it I guess, but it sounded like that was geared towards the old look and blues which I do not want. Are those multiple styles you keep separate or just paste into one file right under each other?


----------



## hermitmaster

I will say one thing about the "new face" on the desktop site, at least it's not devoid of color like the mobile site. I thought my phone was rendering in grayscale. Won't be visiting the site on mobile until that changes. I loved the old color scheme.


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I can try that at some point just to see it I guess, but it sounded like that was geared towards the old look and blues which I do not want. Are those multiple styles you keep separate or just paste into one file right under each other?


Someone posted a dark theme which looked really nice a few pages back is that's what you're looking for..

As for the question about the Stylish code, just paste them one after another and save it as one style.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Someone posted a dark theme which looked really nice a few pages back is that's what you're looking for..
> 
> As for the question about the Stylish code, just paste them one after another and save it as one style.


Ya the first thing I tried was the OCN dark theme and now I want to just tweak it a bit for personal preferences.

I did try those stylish codes you referenced and I dont think I noticed all of them doing something, but either way it wasnt the color path I was looking for so I went back to OCN dark and will hopefully be able to find out where certain things are to adjust.


----------



## Death2Consoles

Try posting over on the thread for the dark theme, I'm sure somebody can help you


----------



## kenpachiroks

@Chipp : It's nice to know that you guys are watching this thread and looking at all the feedback








The "Perhaps the way it should've been" group effort takes care of the styling concerns many expressed. So, although I'd like to see a global return to the OCN blue, it is not pressing, because of their effort.

Regarding the floating bar: I don't mind it being there but it should be laid out according to typical usage patterns. Here are a few suggestions for your consideration
1. Once click subscriptions and PM link
2. Knowing the number of unread subscriptions and PMs(separately) without having to hover over the avatar.
3. Colour coding the number(which is now on the nav bar) so that looking at the exact number is not required to know if there is something unread (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)
4. Ability to click directly into the text field of the search bar, instead of bringing up the search bar with hover and then clicking the text area.
5. And please consider bringing back ".net". I agree, the new flame is easier to replicate and that is fine. But ".net" is extremely critical to our identity going forward.

Below is a mock-up of how it would look. I feel it look clean while achieving all the above objectives


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Got it! Much better! Thanks so much man


You're welcome! Thanks to @Jiiks for giving that code to me! He's awesome, as we all know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> For those that don't know.. ^That there fixes the ermm.."New Look" for OCN to be tolerable if are an OCNer.
> 
> You download "Stylish" and go to make new and paste that in there and it makes OCN look like it should,instead of the way somebody made it that probably even I could out-HTML program.
> That's not saying much.
> Fixing OCN to look right is good, though..try eet!


Try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-shouldve-been/#post_24626284

It's a greatly-improved version of what TheBadBull gave us (and the code is cleaner and easier to navigate, thanks to agawthrop and Jiiks):










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Have you tried just pasting these into Stylish? It looks epic


Thank you!







It will continue improving as well. I'm having a BLAST. As long as I continue receiving help with all of the programming, I'll keep improving it. I won't stop until it's perfect. That might mean that I'll NEVER stop, but that's life. lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I can try that at some point just to see it I guess, but it sounded like that was geared towards the old look and blues which I do not want. Are those multiple styles you keep separate or just paste into one file right under each other?


I did it for organizational purposes and for making it easy for me to know which bit of code does what. I do need to divide it up even more, but I've become accustomed to the way it is. I am assuming that it would still work just the same if it were all in one huge user style in Stylish. Well, of course, with the exception of the code that is for Greasemonkey. I might try it in a little bit here to see if it still all works the same as one huge user style. That would be a 100 times easier for it to be "installed".

Anyway, you're right that it's geared toward going back as much as possible to what we had before OCN dumped this theme on us. I'm even improving upon it as I go.







So not only does it go back to what we had before as much as possible, but it improves upon what we had by using some of the unique features and designs of the new theme that OCN gave us.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ya the first thing I tried was the OCN dark theme and now I want to just tweak it a bit for personal preferences.
> 
> I did try those stylish codes you referenced and I dont think I noticed all of them doing something, but either way it wasnt the color path I was looking for so I went back to OCN dark and will hopefully be able to find out where certain things are to adjust.


You'd notice if they worked because instead of a black bar on the top, it would be "OCN Blue". Instead of the boring grayish white logo, you get the old logo back that we all knew and loved. Instead of the new blue buttons, you get "OCN Blue" buttons again. Instead of a black flame favicon, you get the old blue flame back. Instead of a 100% opaque sticky navbar when scrolling, it's 74% opaque (because I love the number 11 and 7+4 equals 11, and 74% is close enough to 75% that I get what I wanted).

The hover color of the navbar buttons is a lighter version of OCN Blue. The main navbar buttons don't remain "lit" in order to tell you "you are here". (this was done in order to escape a technical problem of getting this to be done perfectly, but now I realize that hey, I don't need to be told where I am. Come on. However, it's a navbar, so I guess it should do that anyway. I'm in the process of getting it to work perfectly).

The Forums menu would have an OCN Blue top as well. The entire profile menu would be OCN Blue. The hover color of the profile menu selections is a lighter version of OCN Blue.

Damn. I should just make a bunch of screenshots. LOL Still, my theme is very different from the new default theme. If you're just a casual part-timer on here, you could almost swear that OCN hasn't changed at all, that they never rolled out a new theme, but instead just made some minor improvements.

More to come...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> @Chipp : It's nice to know that you guys are watching this thread and looking at all the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Perhaps the way it should've been" group effort takes care of the styling concerns many expressed. So, although I'd like to see a global return to the OCN blue, it is not pressing, because of their effort.


If you could only know how this makes me feel.







In hindsight, I'm beginning to hope now that they will copy what we're doing after seeing what we want. Then maybe we won't have to have a theme just to get it. Sure, having something very different such as the famous Dark Theme is one thing, but my goal is to give myself exactly what I think OCN should have given us instead - and it's turning out that I'm not alone *at all*. To be quite honest, I just wish I could go back to what we had before 100%. However, I admit that the sticky navbar is very convenient on super long pages (I'm using the 100 Posts Per Page setting). Beyond that, there's really nothing about their new theme that I like, no matter how I dress it up.

I still want what you did in your mock-up, very badly. :/ Putting FREQUENTLY-USED ITEMS inside of a menu was a very poor decision. What were they thinking?! Y'know? lol Things like that should never go inside of a menu. Even Google knows that, and look at what they did to YouTube with the damn cog wheel. "Let's stick everything in there! Yeah, good idea!" No, bad idea guys. Thank you for taking some of those things out of there and putting them back where they belong: right out in the open, one-click access.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> [Regarding the floating bar: I don't mind it being there but it should be laid out according to typical usage patterns. Here are a few suggestions for your consideration
> 1. Once click subscriptions and PM link
> 2. No click number status of subscriptions and PMs
> 3. No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)
> 4. Direct click for search without "gesture+click"
> 5. And please consider bringing back ".net". I agree, the new flame is easier to replicate and that is fine. But ".net" is extremely critical to our identity going forward.
> 
> Below is a mock-up of how it would look. I feel it look clean while achieving all the above objectives


What does "No click number status of subscriptions and PMs" mean?
What does " No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)" mean?
What does "Direct click for search without "gesture+click"" mean?

I love that mock-up. I told Jiiks that I would want Private Messages and Subscriptions to be right-alined, but I was wrong! Left-aligned is what we had before! It's just that the bubbles were lined up like you have them there. Nice mock-up. I gotta show this in my "Perhaps The Way It Should've Been" thread. lol Oh man, that's probably what my theme's gonna be called too. lol! I'd better think of a name. hahaha


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> @Chipp : It's nice to know that you guys are watching this thread and looking at all the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Perhaps the way it should've been" group effort takes care of the styling concerns many expressed. So, although I'd like to see a global return to the OCN blue, it is not pressing, because of their effort.
> 
> Regarding the floating bar: I don't mind it being there but it should be laid out according to typical usage patterns. Here are a few suggestions for your consideration
> 1. Once click subscriptions and PM link
> 2. No click number status of subscriptions and PMs
> 3. No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)
> 4. Direct click for search without "gesture+click"
> 5. And please consider bringing back ".net". I agree, the new flame is easier to replicate and that is fine. But ".net" is extremely critical to our identity going forward.
> 
> Below is a mock-up of how it would look. I feel it look clean while achieving all the above objectives


This script does that: https://github.com/Jiiks/OCNDark/blob/master/Navnotifications.js










Moving the search and having the notifications there requires more css(adding media width selectors)


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you could only know how this makes me feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hindsight, I'm beginning to hope now that they will copy what we're doing after seeing what we want. Then maybe we won't have to have a theme just to get it. Sure, having something very different such as the famous Dark Theme is one thing, but my goal is to give myself exactly what I think OCN should have given us instead - and it's turning out that I'm not alone *at all*. To be quite honest, I just wish I could go back to what we had before 100%. However, I admit that the sticky navbar is very convenient on super long pages (I'm using the 100 Posts Per Page setting). Beyond that, there's really nothing about their new theme that I like, no matter how I dress it up.
> 
> I still want what you did in your mock-up, very badly. :/ Putting FREQUENTLY-USED ITEMS inside of a menu was a very poor decision. What were they thinking?! Y'know? lol Things like that should never go inside of a menu. Even Google knows that, and look at what they did to YouTube with the damn cog wheel. "Let's stick everything in there! Yeah, good idea!" No, bad idea guys. Thank you for taking some of those things out of there and putting them back where they belong: right out in the open, one-click access.
> What does "No click number status of subscriptions and PMs" mean?
> What does " No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)" mean?
> What does "Direct click for search without "gesture+click"" mean?
> 
> I love that mock-up. I told Jiiks that I would want Private Messages and Subscriptions to be right-alined, but I was wrong! Left-aligned is what we had before! It's just that the bubbles were lined up like you have them there. Nice mock-up. I gotta show this in my "Perhaps The Way It Should've Been" thread. lol Oh man, that's probably what my theme's gonna be called too. lol! I'd better think of a name. hahaha


Sorry. I should have worded it better.

"No click number status of subscriptions and PMs": Knowing the number of unread subscriptions and PMs(separately) without having to hover over the avatar.
"No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)": Colour coding the number(which is now on the nav bar) so that looking at the exact number is not required to know if there is something unread
"Direct click for search without "gesture+click" : Ability to click directly into the text field of the search bar, instead of bringing up the search bar with hover and then clicking the text area.
I'll edit my initial post.

I too use the 100 post per page option and the floating nav bar is pretty handy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> This script does that: https://github.com/Jiiks/OCNDark/blob/master/Navnotifications.js
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving the search and having the notifications there requires more css(adding media width selectors)


Ah. Thank you. That's excellent.

I hope the OCN design team takes care of the nav search bar.


----------



## Jiiks

Here's working css for moving the search to navbar

Code:



Code:


@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {

  .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search > a {
    display: none !important;
  }

  .search-bar-outer {
      position: absolute !important;
      top: 22px !important;
      height: 0px !important;
      border: medium none !important;
      display: inline-block !important;
      width:280px !important;
      right:auto !important;
  }

  .fixed-scroll-breakpoint .search-bar-outer {
      top: 0px !important;
  }

  .ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit, .ui-header-fixed #advanced-search-submit:hover {
    top:40px !important;
    color:#FFFFFF !important;
  }

  input#search {
    width:200px !important;
  }

  #search-form .btn {
    width:60px !important;
    left:210px;
  }

  #search-bar {
    position: absolute;
    display: inline-block;
  }

}


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> This script does that: https://github.com/Jiiks/OCNDark/blob/master/Navnotifications.js
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving the search and having the notifications there requires more css(adding media width selectors)


Oh, it's JavaScript. I didn't know that before. How do I get this to work? I assumed it was for Greasemonkey due to the way it starts at the top.

Can it be edited so that it looks like Ken's mock-up (left-aligned)? I'd like to try both ways left and right-alined to see which one I like better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Sorry. I should have worded it better.
> 
> "No click number status of subscriptions and PMs": Knowing the number of unread subscriptions and PMs(separately) without having to hover over the avatar.


Oh, yep that's what I want. I want to take the links out of the profile menu and put them onto the navbar so that it's as identical as possible to what we had before this big change (one-click access to them on ANY page).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> [*] "No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)": Colour coding the number(which is now on the nav bar) so that looking at the exact number is not required to know if there is something unread


I like this, but I'd rather have no bubble at all for '0' (like, nothing there, not even a number). That way, it would be just like we had before this big change. However, if they can't do that, then I'd like to at least be able to choose my colors because I'm slightly red/green colorblind and I'm having a hard time seeing the difference at a glance between that red and that green. :/ Like for me, the green simply looks like a darker red until I either get really really really close to my monitor, or say to myself, "that's green".

I just want these to be like before so that when I have something new to look at (either a PM or an unread post in one or more of my subscribed threads), an indicator is there like the red bubble so that it goes, "Hey! Look up here! There's something new for you!"...instead of always having a bubble there. This site is the only site I'm on now that is using bubbles that don't go away when there's nothing new to look at. They should be a huge attention-grabber by suddenly showing up when you have new items.

Imagine being a mail carrier in the U.S. and those red flags on mailboxes are ALWAYS up (we raise them to say "I have outgoing mail in this box for you to take"), and the only way to tell if a customer left mail for you to deliver is if a tiny number on the flag said something other than "0". It's stupid. lol Think about it. You want to know *at a glance*. You want it to be trying to grab your attention.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> [*] "Direct click for search without "gesture+click" : Ability to click directly into the text field of the search bar, instead of bringing up the search bar with hover and then clicking the text area.


...and then leaving the mouse there so that it doesn't go away. lol I hate that!!! Thank you for explaining.

Yeah, I'd rather just have the search sitting on the navbar instead. However, I never use the search function *since it still needs to be fixed*. However, if they did decide to finally prioritize it and fix it, then I'd use it. So, I'm not going to put it on my navbar until they fix it. Except, now I need to decide what to do for this theme we're making, depending on what most people want. I'll probably just provide two versions: one with the search on the navbar and one with it still in the menu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> I'll edit my initial post.
> 
> I too use the 100 post per page option and the floating nav bar is pretty handy.


I have to admit, I don't really benefit from it quite as much as most people because I use a Firefox extension called "Back to Top", and I've been using it for so long that the first time I used OCN's new theme and scrolled I was like, "Oh good lord. Can we make this go away? God...... how stupid". Except, now I'm using it to my advantage and it's showing me that even though I have Back to Top, there are times where not even Back to Top can help and the only solution is to have this sticky navbar! So yeah, I'm loving this quite a lot.

Just to be clear, I have also edited the Firefox menu so that I can simply right-click and quickly tap "T" for "Go to top" or right-click and quickly tap "B" for "Go to bottom". Some people would probably want to ask, "Why not just press Home and End instead?" Because most of my time spent on OCN is with my left hand on Home Row of my keyboard and my right hand either on my mouse or on Home Row for typing. Like for example, as soon as i"m done typing this line that you're reading, my right hand will go on my mouse and my left hand will stay on the keyboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Ah. Thank you. That's excellent.
> 
> I hope the OCN design team takes care of the nav search bar.


How did you get it to work? I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How did you get it to work? I don't know what I'm doing.


Do you have 0 subscriptions? I just updated it with a fix for when you have no new subscriptions.

Nvm it doesn't work properly yet.

E: It's now fixed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Do you have 0 subscriptions? I just updated it with a fix for when you have no new subscriptions.
> 
> Nvm it doesn't work properly yet.


Oh, that's why it disappears. lol I'll wait patiently for the fix.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Can some one please fix the way we look for subscribed topics? I hate doing more staff to access this in the new design.
> 
> How can you design an improvement to something that actually takes more time now.


This theme has a new home and what you see below in this post is no longer relevant or current!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

*Update:* He did it! Jiiks is a master! Check this out:



Spoiler: For Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey



Code:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name Notification Restore
// @namespace nope
// @include http://www.overclock.net/*
// @version 1
// @grant none
// @require http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.6.4.js
// ==/UserScript==
(function() {
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
var privateMessagesCount = $(".messages .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var subscriptionsCount = $(".subscriptions .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var notificationModule = $("[*]", {
class: "jncontainer",
css: {
"height": "35px"
}
});
var messagesContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/messages",
text: "Private Messages ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var messagesCounter = $("", {
text: privateMessagesCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
var subsContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/",
text: "Subscriptions ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var subsCounter = $("", {
text: subscriptionsCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
if(privateMessagesCount > 0) messagesContainer.append(messagesCounter); else messagesContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
if(subscriptionsCount > 0) subsContainer.append(subsCounter); else subsContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
notificationModule.append(messagesContainer);
notificationModule.append(subsContainer);
notificationModule.insertBefore($("#main-nav .profile"));
})();





The darker screenshots below are taken all the way to the top of the page in my theme. The lighter ones are scrolled down to the brightest part I could find because the navbar is sticky and becomes 74% opaque when you scroll down in my theme. Pretend that the bubbles have actual numbers instead of 0, because the bubbles really only appear when you have new unread items, as you'll see below):









(Pretend those bubbles have numbers other than 0, please lol)

Scrolled down with the transparent sticky navbar:









(Pretend those bubbles have numbers other than 0, please)

And now, with no new items for both Private Messages and Subscriptions:

At the top of the page:










Scrolled down with the transparent sticky navbar:










Now, you might find that Right-Align doesn't look quite as nice when you only have one of the two showing that you have something unread. Like this:



















Fortunately, Jiiks made some code for Stylish to make it Left-Align:

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
  .jlink {
    text-align:left !important;
  }

  .jpadder, .jcounter {
    float:right !important;
    margin-top:2px;
    margin-left:3px;
  }

Thanks to that, now I get this:


















.

Also, here's some more Stylish code to make both links (Private Messages and Subscriptions) underline on hover:

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.jlink:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}

As far as I'm concerned, that's as good as it will get for a while. I'm happy!!!
.

You can combine both Stylish codes too:

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
  .jlink {
    text-align:left !important;
  }

  .jpadder, .jcounter {
    float:right !important;
    margin-top:2px;
    margin-left:3px;
  }
.jlink:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}











Oh, and here's the entire theme in one huge Stylish script, complete with Left-Align. This one has a transparent navbar when scrolled down, but now that we've put Private Messages and Subscriptions on it like this, I'm beginning to think that a 100% opaque navbar is better. So, here are both options:



Spoiler: My theme for Stylish with a transparent navbar on scrolldown



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .74)!important;
    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
   background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn,
body .forum-control .reply-btn,
body a.priact,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border-radius: 0;
    color: #fff !important;
    font-weight: normal !important;
}
.btn-cont a:hover,
body a.priact:hover,
body a.priact:focus,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
.form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border: 1px solid transparent!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
    border-width: 4px 3px!important;
    border-color: #46566B!important;
}
*:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
    border:1px dotted #FFFFFF;
}

  /*NAV DROPDOWN*/
#forum-select-menu .forum-select-options {
  background: #46566B !important;
}

/*PROFILE DROPDOWN*/
.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  background:#46566B !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
  border:none !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  border-top: 1px solid #313D4D !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a:hover, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li:hover {
  background: #5A6A7F !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
}

.jlink:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}  
  .jlink {
    text-align:left !important;
}

  .jpadder, .jcounter {
    float:right !important;
    margin-top:2px;
    margin-left:3px;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a.form-select-link-expanded,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-rootLink:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed li.profile:hover .user-avatar,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search:hover>a::before {
    background-color: #5A6A7F!important;
}

  .post-content-area a.bbcode_url,
.signature a:hover {
        text-decoration: underline;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover,.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink  {
   background-image:url('data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAOMAAAA3CAYAAAD+If11AAAACXBIWXMAAAsTAAALEwEAmpwYAAAAIGNIUk0AAHolAACAgwAA+f8AAIDpAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXb5JfxUYAAMNbSURBVHgBAEvDtDwBi6zDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAHBAQEAQAAAPgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8ADgsLAAoICAD+//8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFk9JgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEDAoKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP79/QD8/v0AAgIDAP7+/gABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAD///8EAAAAGwICAtr///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7//wALCQkACwgIAP3//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEQ0NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgICAPX08wDq6uwACQ0SAAUGBAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAD//f7+Vf///4YFBQX/AgEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP///wADAwMA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAABAQD7+PYADAwOAA8NEwD8+/oAAAAAAAAAAAABAgL/9/j4ePb397QQDg7RBgQEAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQD///8A////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwQA9PLwAPz59wAHBgcABQUFAAUFBQAGBAT7BwYG3P8AAJH8/PwFAQEBAAAAAAAAAQEAAAAAAP///wABAAAAAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFwAAABQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA9vX0APz7+QACAgIAAQAAAAEAAAAA////BgUF0wYFBT/y9PRj7fHxAfD09ADr7u4A8PPzAPj4+ADw8/MA+fr6AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMgAAAJsAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQUFAOnn5gD39vQAAAABAP///wD+//8AAgEBAw0JCQD6+/uR9fb2Pfv7+wD4+fkA+vv7APz8/AD6+/sA/v7+AAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAFAAAABLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAPz8+gD8+/sAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAA////AAYGBgALCQkG/wAAuQAAAC0BAQEAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEA+vz8AP3+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/AAAAAAAAAClAAAAFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMDBADn5eEA+/v6AAEBAQAAAAAA/////QEAAAAPDAsABAICCPf4+Lz///8eAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAMAAAAhAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAARAAAAAAAAAAD9/fwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAADgAA/wAIBgcAEA4OAAEBARb+/v7EAAAAHAEBAQAAAAAAAgEBAPD09AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZwAAABkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEP///o38+/u//v//pAD//wANDxAABAQEAAEBAQAAAAAD////MP7/AAD+/v8ADgsJAPn6+QDx8/Qd+vv7vgQEBEIBAQHkAAAAAAIBAQD3+fkABAMDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA5gAAAAAAAAAAAP//AP3//0kAAACdgX+KAP369wACAwQAAgIFAHn38AAGCg8A/v//AP78+QD//f0AAAEBAAIDBQAEBwoA+/fyAAEBAwABAwMAAwUHAP/+/wAAAQEAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAAAAAAAAAAAA///+AAAAAAD/AP8AAQEBAAH/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAgIA/vz5AP///QD8+PUABAYLAAACAgD9/PkAAP7/AAD//wABBAQABQgMAPz59QACAwYA//78AAMFCQAAAAAA/wAAAAH//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wEBAAEA/wD79/QAAgQEAP7//gD//PwAAAAAAAMGBwABAgUAAP/+AP7+/QACAwQA/fn1AAIHCQAB/wEA/v37AAICBQABAgMAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///4t/Pjzuf79+hkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAQJDVMDBQmuAAD+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///8A/fr3AP78+gACBAUABAUHAP37+QD/AP8AAwYKAP369wAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBQoA/gD/AAD//wD9+vgAAAEAAAIDBQD9+/cAAgQGAAMCBQD9/foAAQIEAAECBAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP78+y/9+/jI//76CAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgQAAwYJTAABArUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAEBAQADAwYAAAEBAP///gDawJ0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEW////tvj39jP8/PuSAgIDAPz8+wAVFxsABAQGAP7+/QD///8TAAAAHQAAAAAAAP8AAQABABIODQD6+/sA9/j5JfT3970FAwM3BwYG8AEBAQDz9vYADQkJAAEBAQD/AAAAAQEB5gEBAfz///8EAAEBAPv5+Sv///8AlYt5AAMDAgACAgIAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAD//wAA////AP7+/gD/AAAABQQDAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAQAAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAQEAAAD/AAEAAAAAAAAA/v7/AP7+/wABAgAAAQAAAAICAgD//wAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wEAAAAAAP3+/gAA//4A/f3/AAAB/wAHBwUA//8AAAD/AAAAAAAAAAEAAAEAAAD//wEAAAH/AP//AAD//v8AAgMBAAD/AAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA/Pz+AP7+/wACAgEAAQEBAAAAAAACAQEAAgIBAAUEBAAHBwQABAMDAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAE5ZbgL//PthKiYeGWFeVgAKCgkA/v7+AAEBAgD+/v4Ar7C2AL/Fzj8DBgivrp+J/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAgD8/P0A8/b4AP79/gAAAQAAAP8AAP7+/wD/AAAA/v7+AP3+/gD9/f4A////AAAAAAABAgEAAAAAAAEAAQADAwIAAwIBAAAAAQACAgEAAAD/AAICAgAAAAAAAP8AAAQDAgAKCQcAAgMDAAD//wAAAAAAU151Af369UYtKSMIZmNaAAICAwD///4AAAABAP7+/gCusbcAwMPNRwEDBbWzqpUAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA//8AAPP19wD7/f4AAgAAAGJsgQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgBAQCx/v7/M/r5+fgBAQH7AQEBAAQEBQDn5OAAAgIDAP8A/gASFBc8Cw0QAv79/AABAQAA////AAUDAwATDw8A6fzuAPv8/CYA/v6uAAkJTwEAAPMCAQEA8fX1ABIODgABAQEA+vr67Pz9/bkHBgZL9/v7/PH09Kv///8AHA8IAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/v7/APf4+gD6+/wADQwIAAMCAgD///8AAAAAAAECBAL9/vYYJCIfACgnJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8AAAIBAP7//tf9/Pn/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wD/APPz9gD8//8A/f39AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPv7/AD7BQUABwMDAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAABQAA/0IhIB0AISAeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD29/cAAAIB7gECAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD//wAA8vT4APz8/QABAgEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHb//wA4AQEAAAICAgYAAAAVAAAAAAEBAQD29fQA///9AAD/AAcPERR4AgAAAAABAQABAQAAAAAAAP7//wAJBgYADgwMAO7x8QD9/v5B8vX1jgIDA2oBAQH79/n5AOXr6wAAAAAA/v7++wEBAWEFAwM/+vz8yv39/eMsHRcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAQD+//4A8/X3AAsKCAACAQEAAAAAAAIEBAr//v4zGBgWAP7+/gAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAQDs7e4A4eLmAAEBAfWvoY4A/v7/AAAAAAD/AAAA8/X3AP/9/gD/AgEAAQEBAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQABAf8AAP//AAD//wAAAAAA/v77DgMEA0YdHBoA/v7/AAAA/wAAAAAAAAABAPDw8gDg4eQAAwQH3gIFCAD+/v8AAAAAAAEBAADz9PgA/P39AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHQAAAGsBAf8AAgICAAYGCAL//wBhAAAABQAAAAACAgIAAwIEAAUHB2AEBAUxAAAAAAMCAAAAAAAAAQEBAAAAAAD/AP8ADgsKAAsJCQAAAAAA/P39ZP78/Fz9/f0A/f39APv8/AD5+voA+/z8AJiUn+v7/PysKRoU4iwdF//U5OoA0eHoBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA/v7/AP7+/wD//wAA//8AAP77+R8LCwkmFRUTAP7/AAD///8A/v8AAP7//wDs7e4A4ePm/gMFCeH+/v8A/v7/AP7+/wDz9PcA/P3+AAEBAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAQD39/oA+/v7AAAA/gD///4A/vz7BwoHBwIUFBMA/v7+AP7/AAD+/wAA///+APDv8gDo6ezuAQMEzKygiAD/AP8A/wD/APL1+AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAABYDAQEABQMBAAoNDQAJCQpf/fz8ff///xP///8U/v79cAwMD5gICQsA///+AAIBAQD//wAA+/v8AAAAAAAAAAAAAgECAA4MDQAFBQUAAP//AP3+/p7///8gAgEBAAQDAwAGBQUAAQEBAAAAAAAoGhQAAAAAAAAAAAAFAwMBAAAAYM7e5gUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQEBAPb2+QD9/P0AU1xxAP/9/BETEQ4AGBgWAP///wD+/v8A//7/AP/+/wDv7vAA+fr70gIDB9P/AP4AAAH/AP3//QD///4AAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA9ff7APn6/QBTYHYAAQIEHQ4MCQAYGBYA/gD/AP7+/wD+/v4A/v4AANre3gAA/wHkAP/+5/7//gD9/v0A9Pb5AP7+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAATQEBAAACAgEA////AAcICAAUGBwACgwNfQECAtwCAwLbDA4QjxEUFwABAgEAAAD/AAABAQACAgEA5ubrAPz8/QABAQEAAAD/AAgHBAALCQkA////AAAAAAD///+LDwwMAhENDQASDQ0AEAwMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaFRUBAgIChf///0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD3+fsAAwUFAAEBAR0NDAoAEhIRAP3+/gD9/v0A/f/+APz9/QDj5ecAAgAC5QH//fUAAAAA/f3+APT0+AD+/gAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7+/wABAAEBAP/9UxAQDgAPDgwA/v3/AP7+/gD+/v8A/Pz7AObl6AABBQX2/gEA+v3+/wD39/sA/f3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAALAIBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAMA/wAODw8ACAgIAPb29BABAQIACwsNAAECAgD//v4A/wEBAAMDAgD19fcA4ODmABgYEgABAQUAAQH/AAEAAQALCQkA9vj4APv7+wAAAABU/f39KAMCAtb/AAAACAYGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCwkJFvH09FbM3OS8NSUd/wAAAAAAAAAAYWx/Af78+QH//P0BAAIBAAIDBf8FBwv+mY55AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGBrfgH9/PkCAP3/AAD//wABBQT/oZeI/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAF9qegP/+/wAAAEAAQMGB/ygloMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABkboAB+/v5Af/8/QEAAAAAAAAAAAIEA/8EBQn+AQMGAv399F8SEhEAAwMDAP39/gAAAAEAAAD/APn5+ADY2t0AAQQF7/3+/P34+PwA9/n5AAEAAAADAwMAAAAAAGNuggH7/PgB//38AQD+/wABBAT/BQUH/5qQf/8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGRtgAH7+/gB//z9AQAAAQAAAAAAAQQD/wUECP4EBQj/+PjzPBcWFQADBAUA/f7/AAAA/wABAAAA/Pz9AN/f4wABAQLQBAQJ9/j2+wD8/f4AAwQCAAAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY26DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAQEBAAAAAQABAgEA/v39AAAAAAAAAAAjAAAAGQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAP4ACAcGAAcIFAD+/v4A/v7+AP///gAAAAAA/v//AAUGBQDi198A9vf4AAMDAwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHBAQACQgIAPv7+wAAAAAA9vn5Svv9/dYAAAAA//7+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AABBDQsLAPf5+TT6+/sPZ2+E9fr38BkCBAYt////M/79/BAA//0JAP4B/v7+/vT7///TYGZ1ygMEB+GalIL5AAAAAGJtgQ/+/Ps/AP79/gAAAf4AAAAAAAAAAAAA/wUBAgPlAwUKzZySev8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAABjboIE/vz5QAD+/wkAAAD9AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAIEBtoCBAXYm496AGVvfwH7+PQYAQEDLAEBAj3//vsQAP8ABQD//wAA+/73YGl5w////swEBQnkl417/wAAAABjbYUA/f35JP/9+y4A/wH5AAAA/wAAAAEAAAADAgUHzZ2Tf+VianoQ//79Rf7//TwA/v4HAP//Av8CA8FibIKompB8/QAAAABmcIQA/Pn0FgABARoBAAFD//37HP/+/ggAAAD+AAAAAv78/fj8///SAAIC7QEB/z8hIB8A/v7/AP8AAAABAP8AAP8AAPr6+gDi4+UAAwQFxAUIDf35+/sA/f//AGtxhAH7+vUXAQAAGwECBEX//fwT//79CgAA/wMA/P70/P//5GBmdMIBBgbdnJKE8QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGZvgQD8+/YVAP//GwICBEP//fsb//79CgAAAf0AAAAC//z9+vz+/tcB/PnQAf/+KhkbGQD+/v4AAAABAP//AAABAAAA8fT1AOfp6gACAAHAoJR+/l5qfQH//PwuAP//IQAAAPoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8BAAECAQMEBcsAAADpAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAgIDAP38/ADw7u0AEhUXAP38/AAAAAAcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wD/AAD//QAA//8A////AAAAAAAAAAAABwYGAOjp7wDEytcAMi4jAAcHBgD8/P0AAAAAAAAA/wABAgEACAYHAPQC9QD+/v4A+/z8Pvr7+44AAAD+/P39AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPH7AQQBAP91AwICAAD9/iq5srdu+vjxLP78+kcLCQUOHRwaAA8PDQASEhAA+ff6AOvt7QDm5ekA6uzx/P/9/LdmbX1xAwYK3/369pERCgVfDg8QAP39/QAAAAAAAQEBAP7+/gDr6+70+/oAS2RuhcKbknsAAAAAAGRtgwD++fV4BQH8gxgYFQD///8A////AAAAAQACAgIAAAH/AOXo7dD/Ag1HYmt+A/z69Xz+/PpRCwgJGR4fGgAVFRIAEQ8PAPv8/ADl5ecA4OHjcfHz9ewA/f2gZ3B/gpmRgPP7+fQhAv76xBUSDhcICAgA/v79AAEBAgD5+fkA6u3yzWFpeaT8+/ZeCQYEMSgmJAAcHBoA8PDwAMrN1GP+/fq9AAAA6GZufyD9+/hi/vz5XAYFAyEYFxYAGhkXABEREAAFBQMA+/z9AOzr7gDm6OkA6OjqAAcHBv4VFRQA/f3/AAEA/wD+AP8AAAABAO/w8gDw8PH4AQILzpqPeQD7+/sAaW6AIP37+Gz9/PpYCAcEGxoYFQAVFRIAEA8PAAMDAwDs7OwA6uvuAOTk5gD9+PzNZGx8iQACAa2WjX/+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY2x8IP78+mb+/PpYBQMCIRoXEgAZGBYAEhIRAAUFAwD7+/wA7u/xAOTj5gDn6eoABgYGABYUFQD9/f4AAAEAAAD/AQABAAAA6+rsAPX29/4AAwTkYWuCAP77+lb++vSgGRgVCAYFBQD//wAAAAD/AP8AAAAIBgYA/f3+AODm7pYAAABrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAP7+/gDv7OoAAQEBABASFQD+/v0UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA////AP7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAwIA+/z8AMPI0wAICwkAJCUfAPz+/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AP8ABAMCAAUDAwD5/v4AAAAADwEBAQH+/v4ADAkJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFH/AAA64uHjALWytQbg29mBLCsnADs5NgAgIR4ADg0NAAcGBgAHCAcA/v39APb3+AD09PUA39/hBLu+wk3b3N8uBf//if/9+zU+Pj4APz06AP///gAAAQAA/wABAPn3+AClpqwM1dvjS/8FBsP8+v3/AAAAAP8A/hf++vaDQkhCAEREPwABAQAA//7/AAEAAQD/AQEA2tnbAJicpCoB/f+j/fr5JRwbFyE8OjUAKyooABIREAAICQkABgYFAAD//wDz9PYA8/LyAM/R1BS6u8B08PP1LmZvf1L+/foWGxgTF2BfWAATEREA/v//AAEBAADn5+kAjZCYM/r29zM8OTUARkVAABcXFQALDAsA1tXYAMfJz9QBAgYUYGV0QP7++44ZFhIZNjU+ADEwLQAPDw4ADQwLAAYGBgACAgEA/v//APf4+ADz8fQAnqClAObo6gIQERAA/f3+AAAAAAABAP8AAAEAAOLi5QD6+v7yAwgA6GJrfQD9+vdm/fv4gBsZFhk6ODQALS0qAA8PDgAJCQkACAcGAAAAAQD4+fgA9vb3AOrr7ADAwcYzycrOqv8DB4ZqcX9+lY6A/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG12iAP79/Jk/fv4gRgVExc4OTQALy4rABAQDwALCgoACAgHAAIBAAD//gAA+Pr5APPy9ACbnqQA5ufpABMSEAD9/f8AAAEAAAH//gAAAQEA5eXnAPT19+cGDBXh/fz4Jvv28aRNS0UEQkM+AAMBAAAA/wAA/wABAAABAAD+/f0AsbK3AN/h5zoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAEBAQAAAAAA+fj4AAEBAQAAAAAPAAAAAP8A/wD8/QAA/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQADAwIAy87ZAOjq7wBQSjsADAsJAPn5+gAEAwIAAgEAAAAAAAACAAEAAQEBAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA/wAAAP8AAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAA8fsBIAAAAJHb2t0ArKeqAAD9+QBjYVoAMjEwAAsLCQD/AP8AAQAAAAAAAAD9/f4AAAABAAgICAAJCQgAFRQUACgoJQCvsLYfv8HFlAACA/Tx8vMADg4OAAABAAD/AP8AAAAAAP4NDQAPEQ8AAADiGf7+/AP////8AAAAAP359GANDgwAPDk3AA8PDwABAP8AAAABAAAA/wD+/v8Ax8nMAP39/AQGAgBGSEhAAEZFQQAODQ4AAAEBAAEBAAAA/wAA/P3+AAH/AAAJCggACgkIAEZFQQAjIyAAnp+mRuru85ACAQPHDAsKABkYGAAICQcA//7/AAEAAQDo6eoA/Pz8AElGQQBRT0wABggFAAH/AQD8/P0A5OXnAPv7+xgD//eUBgT/P0VDQwBDQTwADg8OAAECAwAA//8AAQEAAP3//wD9/P8AAAH/AAYGBgALDQsA5+nrABAPDQAQEBAA/P79AAEAAAAA/wEAAAAAAOPk5wAAAQLYAwUI/Pv582cA/fiYSUY/AENDQAASEA8AAQMCAAH/AAAAAAEA/f//AAAA/wAGBQYABhAGABARDwAeHh0AJyYjAKqrsnr3+/sDbXWGe5OLev0AAAAAbHSGDv3485IFA/5fSkpDAEFBPgAPDw0AAgIDAAAB/wAB/wAA/f3/AP4B/wAAAAEABAQGAAcJCADt7u8ADQwLABITEgD9/f4A/wD/AAABAQAA//4A5+jrAAABAdP///wS+/bwujs6NAROTUkABgYEAAD/AAAAAgAA//4AAP3+/QCqqrEAycrPAAMICm4dMUsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAQwAAAEYAAAAlAAAA7QAAAGUAAADmAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAIAAAAPAQEB7wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP39/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUFBADj5esAxsrWADs3LAAZFxIA9vf4AAAAAAD+//8AAgEBAAAAAAD+//8A//8AAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA2P3+/v8IBwcAEw8PAAAAAADx+wEUAAAAr93d3xmsp6kACggDAGNhZAAgHx8AAAD/AP39/gAAAf8AAP8BAAAAAAAAAf4AAP8BAAABAAAA/v8AAAEAAAsLDABWVVAA/f7+AsHCxg7r6+0A9vf2AAcHCAAAAP8AAAEBAP38/QAMDAwA//79E/78+wT9/v/8bXaHEP76+G0vNTcAFRgVAP7+/gAB/wAA/wD/AAAAAADFxskAzs/TAAgICAJUUkwAQkA9AAABAQD+AP8AAP7/AAAA/wABAAEA/wEAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAH/AAD/AQAiISEATEtHAJyepWIAAQFSCAkJAAMEAwD9/f4AAP8AAP8A/gDo6OsANjUxAE9OSwAEBQMA/v7+AAH/AQD9/v4A3+DjAAABARQPDgo/XFpTAC4tKwABAQEA//8AAP/9/gAAAAAAAAD/AAABAQAA//8AAAEBAAD/AADY19oA7u7vACUjIQALCQkA/v7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAP//AOXl5gD/AAH2/Pr0bwcC+3dXXFcAOzs3AAEBAQD///8A//3+AAAAAQAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD/AP8AAQAFBQUAPDw4AP7//wClpq13/v77wW96jbcB/vwH/Pbxrg8OCUNcWlUALy4sAAEBAQAAAAAA/v7+AAD//wAAAQEAAAD/AAD/AAAA//8AAAAAANra3gDq6uwAMC8rAAUGBgD+/v0A/wAAAAABAQD//v8A5+jpAAEBAiv89/KlKigkF1RSTwAEAwMA/f7/AAD/AAAA/gAA+Pj5AKussQDAw8b2BgoQSgIEB8O3saIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAAAAAEoEAwOpFBQSDBsaGAA3NjEAv8HGANfY3Ee3saKfSU9eAAAAAAAE/v79AAAAADb///8uAAD/mgABAQAAAADyAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwMCAPf3+QC+wc4ACwoIAC0qIAD5+vsA//8AAAAAAAABAQEAAQEBAP///wABAQEA/v/+AP38/AAAAAAA/v//uAcFBf8FAwMAAQEBAIGAdRkAAACv8PDxMLKusAAHBAAAY2FdAB0dGwD8/f0AAAAAAAEAAQD/AAAA9vb1APLx8gD8/vwAFBITAAgJCAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAQADAwQARkZCAM7P0gDt7e4A8fL0ABMSBQAAAAEAAAD+AP8AAAAQDw8A/v37CwQHCgL5+voA+/r2UQQFAhs/PzoA/fz+AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/APT19QC7vMAAAgICAFFQSwA/Pj0A/f/+AAD+AAD/AQAA//7/AO3t7gDh4eMABAQDACMiIQANDQ4AAAH/AAAA/gD//wIAKSkoABwbGALi4+QSCQoJAP/+AAD9/v0AAAAAAP7+/v4QERL8SklFBAMEAgL9/v8A//8AAAEB/gD+/v8A3t/hABAPDQJiYFgAJiQkAP7+/wAAAP4AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA/f7/APX29gD///4AAgECAAcHBwDS1NcAAQEBABASEAD8/f0AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA9/f4AOzt7wAA//xAA/7/SFhZVAA3ODUA/v7/AAAA/gD//wAAAQAAAPz9/QDs7e0A/Pv8AAwMDAAPDw4AAQAAAAAAAAD/AQEAAP8AADc1NADT09YAz9LXfAMFCc/7+PRtDgwHQ2NhWwAlJSQA/f3+AAEBAAAAAAAAAAABAP8A/wD//v8A9Pb2AP///wADAgMABgYFANXW1wAAAAAAFxcXAPz8/wABAf8AAP//AAAAAADz9PYA4+LlAP/9/A8YFxUdUlJNAAwMDAD7/v0AAf8BAAAA/wD3+PsArq6wAMDDyPQHCxBIAwUIxf7+/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgAAAAABAAAAAQAAAP+3saL/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgEAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/t7Gi/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAADgYGBrVOS0QATUpE/hYWFAL///8AwMLHAAAAAPQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAgABAW7///8M+fj3mgQEBAD+/fzr////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwICAM3P2gDa3uQASkU2AAwLCQD19vgAAAAAAAAAAADy8vQAFhMPAP39/wD6/P4A+Pj4APz+/gD/AADjCwgIuxcTEwD+/v4D/f7+NwAAAKz+/v4Zuri9AO3p5wBlZF8AGRkYAPz8/QABAAEAAAH/AP//AADj4+QAtra7ANvd3gD//wAAKSglAFFQTAATExIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQAAERAQADs6NwC8vb8A6+zuAA8PDwAAAAAAAAABAAEA/wAMDAsA/v38B/79/P5ze4wC/fn2cDM0LgAYGBgA/P79AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAL/AxADi4+UAODg1AD4+OgD8/fwAAAABAAAB/wD9+/wAvb/CAMTEyPTt8PLn//7+FSwqJhBaWVUAEBAPAAAAAAAAAP4ABQQDABwdHADi4+UADw4OAPz9/QAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAIiIR8CAwQCAvz8/gAAAP8A/v7/APb39wDy8fEA7e3vAFlYUgAjIiIA/P7+AAAAAAAAAQAAAP8AAP///wDf3+EA0NHTAOLi4wD9/f0ABQUGABYVFADV2NoABAQEABcXFwD8/f4AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A7u/wAOzt7gAA//4EPjw8ADQ0MwD+/P0A/wAAAAAAAAABAAAA8vP0ALu8vwDMzdAA9vb2ABgYFgBSUE0AJiYkAAAAAAABAAAA/gAAAAECAQA2NTMA19jdOPr38cEA/vsmUFBVACIiIgD9/P4AAAAAAAABAAAAAAAA////AODg4QDR0dUA3+DhAP3+/QAHBwcAFRQUANXW2AAEBAUAHRwbAPz9/AABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD19fUA6uzrAAoJBw5WVlEAGRoaAPz9/gAAAP8AAAEBAPTz8wCztLgAw8TI+AYLEUsCBQjFmY97AGVvggAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAwAAACwAAAALAAAA/QAAAAECAgLm/v7+9AAAADkAAAA4AAAAEgAAAORJT17DAAAAybexovsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14IAAAAJwAAADgAAAAlAAAAAwAAAAIAAADVSU9etwAAAOQAAAASAAAAVQkJB/xDQTwEFhYUAgAAAADa297+3+DjAgAAAC1JT17VAAAA2wAAAPsEAAAAEQEAAFEDBATQAAABBQUEBvv6+fnuAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAgIA6u3xAMbL1QANDQoAIh8bAPv8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAECAgDj4+gA7OrvACsrIgD1+PkA9Pb2AP79/QADAwOPFBIS+/3+/iX///9vAAAAawAAAADj4+YA19PRADQzMQApKScA/f7+AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAOjo6QCcnaIA7O7yywMFCHP8+fUFz9HWngoJCR9RU08ABgUEAAD/AAAAAAAA/wEAAB4fHgD8/P4A6enqACAhHwABAAAAAAABAAAA/wAJCwsAAgMDHQQFCQf9/Po5BQQBLDY2MwD9/v4AAP8AAAABAAD//wAA7OvsAMTExwAMCwsAR0VCAP37/gAAAgAAAP8AAAAAAAC6u78As7a79gQHCaUFBw61/fz3cdjY2kHo6esADQ0NAAAAAAAAAQAA/gAAAAoJCQAAAAAADQ0NAPz+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/fz+AP7+/wDU1dUA1dXXAPHx8wDw8fIALCwpADIyMAD7/f4AAQAAAAABAAAA/wAA/P79ALm4vADCwsUA9vr8zwQECLABAgPa/v78Ktvf5RUAAP8sCQgIOhcVFQL9/v4AAP8AAAAAAAAAAQAA6uvsAPDw8QAXFhUEP0A9AP3+/QAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAD6+/oAqKqtAM/Q1fIBAgRqAgIE0uTm7YOlp6xPbm5oABAPDgAA/wAA/wEAAP//AAAhIiEAEBANAuXm5yY3NTQAMzMxAP3+/gAA/wAAAAAAAAABAAD8/P0Au7u+AMDBxAD29/rNAwUHsgIDBtf+/vwu2d3jGwD+/ywFAwIzFhcVAv7+/gAA/wAA/wEAAAH/AADj4+YABAQGAFFQTQAkIyIA/f39AAAAAQAA//8A8fL0AKqqrADS09f6BQsRSAMFCMKXjHkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14BAAAAThQTEq4bGhcAAAAAAPv7/ADW2NvsAAAA+SUkIRshIB0AExIRAOfo6gDV1tkA6+zupklPXmK3saL5SU9eAAAAADYAAACNFRQSPCAfHQAdHBkADQ0MAPT09QDd3+IA09TYAP39/XgHBwZYHRwaMCUkIQAWFRMAAAAAAAAAAAD7/PwCKykmAPn6+n3z8/R94OHkcQAAAKgEAAAAMAACAAgHBwci9PLxHOro498NDxHh/v4B9v///woAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA////AP8AAAAFBQQA0dTdAO/w9AAhHxgAEBAMAP/+/wAAAAAAAAAAAAIBAAARERAAqrDAAPT4+wAdHhMA+vv7AAIBAf4NCws0//7+nwAAAFAAAAAKAAAAAOzs7QDRztEA+/n4ADo6NwD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A/f3+ALa3ugDr7vHwBwoQSpKLe+z//wAAa3N/g9ja25zs6+wAFhYVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABABEQEAAJCQkA6+ztAP38/QAAAAEAAAAAAP8A/wAFBAUACwkKAvz//Ub9+vZWKCUiAhwcHQD8/P0AAAABAAAA/wAAAAEAvb/CAO7v8ABBQD0AERIRAPz+/QAA/gEAAAD/ANvb3QC2uLsAAQIC+P79/Sv9+/MDAgD/KD0+OwAZGRcA/P39AAAAAAAA/wAA+/38AO7v7wAFBAQADAwMAPz8/QABAAEAAAAAAAAA/wAAAAAA/v7+AL6+wQC+v8IA+fsAy////gT+/PoxWlpWAP39/wAAAP4AAAABAAAA/wD///8AuLi7ALq8vwAEBw5lBwkMqv8BAfMEBAb//Pz5AQEBAgH9+fdaCgkHPBUWFAD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA5uboAAICAgA0NTEACwsMAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADMzdAAzs7S+AUKD1r/+/q1mJSFAGx0iHDq6+o04eHiGwwqKQD/AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAGBgYADAwMAAcGBgBCQj8A/Pz9AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAAC3troAury/AAQIDmMDBgOsBAUH85CJef9weImt/wD/Av37+XcLCgM1EhISAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADa29wAPT04ADM0MgD8/f0AAAAAAAAAAQDy8/MAq6qtANXX2+wGCxJDAQUG0pSKdwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAAcE1LRABIRT/+//8AAPLz8wJxdYIUVlRMAD47NgAWFhT+AgICAvr6+gDc3uEAkJOdWuPk5t1JT16AAAAAQAQEBL1GQz0ARUM9ABwbGf4MDAsCAAAAAAAAAADv7/EAzM7SAJmdpYgMCwoAd3NpABIREP4KCgkCAAAAAAAAAAAmJCL8c3BmAP39/QS/wccAnaCoXAAAAMgE//8ASQEAAQAGBwkW+fjoK+7s6t8NDxHpAAAA4gAAACgAAAAAAAAAAP///wACAgEAAgICAP7+/wD7+vwA5OXrAAIDAQAKCggAAwIBAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAANDQsA/f7/ALq+zABJRzQAIB4ZAAAAAQIIBgZaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOno6wDq6egAJyclABQWFQD8/f4AAAAAAAEAAQD/AP8A3NzeANnZ2gAFCQ1ciIN17P///wD19voAAwIGyPf3+AD09fcAE/3+AP8AAAAAAP8AAQACAAICAwAIBwYA7e3vAPn6+wADAwQAAAAAAAAA/wADBAQACw0L/u7w9WcA//05NTQyAAIEBAD8/f4AAAABAAAA/wDi4uMA0NDSAAQEBAAuLy8A/P3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAPj5+gAxMS8AAQEBEgwLCz***BM8FRYVAB0cHAAEBQQA/P39AAAAAgABAP8A8/PzANzc3wAKCwsACgsLAP39/gAAAQEAAf8AAP8A/wAAAQEAysnLALm5vQD/AwdgBQoNrPz38Z8rKygxFxYVAPz8/gABAf8AAAAAAP//AADc3t0AwcLFAAUIDWgDBAidjod2/wEBAQABAQAA+fv7/3d+kf/+/v0wDxAOAAIDBQD8/v4AAP//AAEAAgD/AP8A5ufpAAgIBwAwMDAA/P7+AAD//wABAQAA////APr4+wC+vsEABAcKswUHDLaMinEA+/v+AP79+uUCA***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') !important;
}







Spoiler: Same as above, but with the 100% opaque navbar on scrolldown



Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.ui-header-fixed {
    background: rgba(70, 86, 107, .99)!important;
    box-shadow: 0 1px 2px rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.5);
}
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover{
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a {
   background-color: transparent!important;
}
.forum-77 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-78 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-79 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-80 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-82 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-152 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.gaming a,
.forum-149 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-225 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-226 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-227 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-349 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.forum-379 .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.news a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.section-lists li.rigbuilder a,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.product-tab li.reviews a {
    background-color: transparent!important;
}
body .btn,
body .forum-control .reply-btn,
body a.priact,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border-radius: 0;
    color: #fff !important;
    font-weight: normal !important;
}
.btn-cont a:hover,
body a.priact:hover,
body a.priact:focus,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:hover,
body .form_actions .accented_primary_cta:focus,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:hover,
body .form_actions .primary_cta:first-child:focus,
.form_actions .buttons-right .btn:hover {
    background-color: #46566B !important;
    border: 1px solid transparent!important;
}
.ibtn.io {
    border-width: 4px 3px!important;
    border-color: #46566B!important;
}
*:focus::-moz-focus-inner {
    border:1px dotted #FFFFFF;
}

  /*NAV DROPDOWN*/
#forum-select-menu .forum-select-options {
  background: #46566B !important;
}

/*PROFILE DROPDOWN*/
.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  background:#46566B !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
  border:none !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu li {
  border-top: 1px solid #313D4D !important;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul.menu a:hover, .ui-header-fixed ul.menu li:hover {
  background: #5A6A7F !important;
  color:#FFF !important;
}

.jlink:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}  
  .jlink {
    text-align:left !important;
}

  .jpadder, .jcounter {
    float:right !important;
    margin-top:2px;
    margin-left:3px;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a.form-select-link-expanded,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-rootLink:hover,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav.forums-tab li.forums a:hover,
.ui-header-fixed li.profile:hover .user-avatar,
.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .search:hover>a::before {
    background-color: #5A6A7F!important;
}

  .post-content-area a.bbcode_url,
.signature a:hover {
        text-decoration: underline;
}

.ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:focus, .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink:hover,.fixed-scroll-breakpoint .ui-header-fixed ul#main-nav .mainNav-logoLink  {
   background-image:url('data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAOMAAAA3CAYAAAD+If11AAAACXBIWXMAAAsTAAALEwEAmpwYAAAAIGNIUk0AAHolAACAgwAA+f8AAIDpAAB1MAAA6mAAADqYAAAXb5JfxUYAAMNbSURBVHgBAEvDtDwBi6zDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAHBAQEAQAAAPgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8ADgsLAAoICAD+//8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFk9JgAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEDAoKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP79/QD8/v0AAgIDAP7+/gABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAD///8EAAAAGwICAtr///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7//wALCQkACwgIAP3//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEQ0NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgICAPX08wDq6uwACQ0SAAUGBAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAD//f7+Vf///4YFBQX/AgEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP///wADAwMA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAABAQD7+PYADAwOAA8NEwD8+/oAAAAAAAAAAAABAgL/9/j4ePb397QQDg7RBgQEAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQD///8A////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwQA9PLwAPz59wAHBgcABQUFAAUFBQAGBAT7BwYG3P8AAJH8/PwFAQEBAAAAAAAAAQEAAAAAAP///wABAAAAAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFwAAABQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA9vX0APz7+QACAgIAAQAAAAEAAAAA////BgUF0wYFBT/y9PRj7fHxAfD09ADr7u4A8PPzAPj4+ADw8/MA+fr6AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMgAAAJsAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQUFAOnn5gD39vQAAAABAP///wD+//8AAgEBAw0JCQD6+/uR9fb2Pfv7+wD4+fkA+vv7APz8/AD6+/sA/v7+AAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAFAAAABLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAPz8+gD8+/sAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAA////AAYGBgALCQkG/wAAuQAAAC0BAQEAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEA+vz8AP3+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/AAAAAAAAAClAAAAFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMDBADn5eEA+/v6AAEBAQAAAAAA/////QEAAAAPDAsABAICCPf4+Lz///8eAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD///8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgAAAAAAAAAMAAAAhAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAARAAAAAAAAAAD9/fwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAADgAA/wAIBgcAEA4OAAEBARb+/v7EAAAAHAEBAQAAAAAAAgEBAPD09AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZwAAABkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEP///o38+/u//v//pAD//wANDxAABAQEAAEBAQAAAAAD////MP7/AAD+/v8ADgsJAPn6+QDx8/Qd+vv7vgQEBEIBAQHkAAAAAAIBAQD3+fkABAMDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA5gAAAAAAAAAAAP//AP3//0kAAACdgX+KAP369wACAwQAAgIFAHn38AAGCg8A/v//AP78+QD//f0AAAEBAAIDBQAEBwoA+/fyAAEBAwABAwMAAwUHAP/+/wAAAQEAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAAAAAAAAAAAA///+AAAAAAD/AP8AAQEBAAH/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAgIA/vz5AP///QD8+PUABAYLAAACAgD9/PkAAP7/AAD//wABBAQABQgMAPz59QACAwYA//78AAMFCQAAAAAA/wAAAAH//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wEBAAEA/wD79/QAAgQEAP7//gD//PwAAAAAAAMGBwABAgUAAP/+AP7+/QACAwQA/fn1AAIHCQAB/wEA/v37AAICBQABAgMAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///4t/Pjzuf79+hkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAQJDVMDBQmuAAD+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD///8A/fr3AP78+gACBAUABAUHAP37+QD/AP8AAwYKAP369wAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBQoA/gD/AAD//wD9+vgAAAEAAAIDBQD9+/cAAgQGAAMCBQD9/foAAQIEAAECBAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP78+y/9+/jI//76CAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgQAAwYJTAABArUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAEBAQADAwYAAAEBAP///gDawJ0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEW////tvj39jP8/PuSAgIDAPz8+wAVFxsABAQGAP7+/QD///8TAAAAHQAAAAAAAP8AAQABABIODQD6+/sA9/j5JfT3970FAwM3BwYG8AEBAQDz9vYADQkJAAEBAQD/AAAAAQEB5gEBAfz///8EAAEBAPv5+Sv///8AlYt5AAMDAgACAgIAAQEBAAEBAQACAQEAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAD//wAA////AP7+/gD/AAAABQQDAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8AAAABAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAQAAAf8AAAAAAAAAAAD//wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAAAAAAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAQEAAAD/AAEAAAAAAAAA/v7/AP7+/wABAgAAAQAAAAICAgD//wAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wEAAAAAAP3+/gAA//4A/f3/AAAB/wAHBwUA//8AAAD/AAAAAAAAAAEAAAEAAAD//wEAAAH/AP//AAD//v8AAgMBAAD/AAAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA/Pz+AP7+/wACAgEAAQEBAAAAAAACAQEAAgIBAAUEBAAHBwQABAMDAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAE5ZbgL//PthKiYeGWFeVgAKCgkA/v7+AAEBAgD+/v4Ar7C2AL/Fzj8DBgivrp+J/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAgD8/P0A8/b4AP79/gAAAQAAAP8AAP7+/wD/AAAA/v7+AP3+/gD9/f4A////AAAAAAABAgEAAAAAAAEAAQADAwIAAwIBAAAAAQACAgEAAAD/AAICAgAAAAAAAP8AAAQDAgAKCQcAAgMDAAD//wAAAAAAU151Af369UYtKSMIZmNaAAICAwD///4AAAABAP7+/gCusbcAwMPNRwEDBbWzqpUAAAAAAAAAAAABAQAA//8AAPP19wD7/f4AAgAAAGJsgQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgBAQCx/v7/M/r5+fgBAQH7AQEBAAQEBQDn5OAAAgIDAP8A/gASFBc8Cw0QAv79/AABAQAA////AAUDAwATDw8A6fzuAPv8/CYA/v6uAAkJTwEAAPMCAQEA8fX1ABIODgABAQEA+vr67Pz9/bkHBgZL9/v7/PH09Kv///8AHA8IAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/v7/APf4+gD6+/wADQwIAAMCAgD///8AAAAAAAECBAL9/vYYJCIfACgnJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD///8AAAIBAP7//tf9/Pn/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/wD/APPz9gD8//8A/f39AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPv7/AD7BQUABwMDAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAABQAA/0IhIB0AISAeAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPz9/QD29/cAAAIB7gECAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD//wAA8vT4APz8/QABAgEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHb//wA4AQEAAAICAgYAAAAVAAAAAAEBAQD29fQA///9AAD/AAcPERR4AgAAAAABAQABAQAAAAAAAP7//wAJBgYADgwMAO7x8QD9/v5B8vX1jgIDA2oBAQH79/n5AOXr6wAAAAAA/v7++wEBAWEFAwM/+vz8yv39/eMsHRcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAICAQD+//4A8/X3AAsKCAACAQEAAAAAAAIEBAr//v4zGBgWAP7+/gAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAQDs7e4A4eLmAAEBAfWvoY4A/v7/AAAAAAD/AAAA8/X3AP/9/gD/AgEAAQEBAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQABAf8AAP//AAD//wAAAAAA/v77DgMEA0YdHBoA/v7/AAAA/wAAAAAAAAABAPDw8gDg4eQAAwQH3gIFCAD+/v8AAAAAAAEBAADz9PgA/P39AAEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHQAAAGsBAf8AAgICAAYGCAL//wBhAAAABQAAAAACAgIAAwIEAAUHB2AEBAUxAAAAAAMCAAAAAAAAAQEBAAAAAAD/AP8ADgsKAAsJCQAAAAAA/P39ZP78/Fz9/f0A/f39APv8/AD5+voA+/z8AJiUn+v7/PysKRoU4iwdF//U5OoA0eHoBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA/v7/AP7+/wD//wAA//8AAP77+R8LCwkmFRUTAP7/AAD///8A/v8AAP7//wDs7e4A4ePm/gMFCeH+/v8A/v7/AP7+/wDz9PcA/P3+AAEBAQABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAQD39/oA+/v7AAAA/gD///4A/vz7BwoHBwIUFBMA/v7+AP7/AAD+/wAA///+APDv8gDo6ezuAQMEzKygiAD/AP8A/wD/APL1+AD8/v4AAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUAAAABYDAQEABQMBAAoNDQAJCQpf/fz8ff///xP///8U/v79cAwMD5gICQsA///+AAIBAQD//wAA+/v8AAAAAAAAAAAAAgECAA4MDQAFBQUAAP//AP3+/p7///8gAgEBAAQDAwAGBQUAAQEBAAAAAAAoGhQAAAAAAAAAAAAFAwMBAAAAYM7e5gUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQEBAPb2+QD9/P0AU1xxAP/9/BETEQ4AGBgWAP///wD+/v8A//7/AP/+/wDv7vAA+fr70gIDB9P/AP4AAAH/AP3//QD///4AAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA9ff7APn6/QBTYHYAAQIEHQ4MCQAYGBYA/gD/AP7+/wD+/v4A/v4AANre3gAA/wHkAP/+5/7//gD9/v0A9Pb5AP7+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAATQEBAAACAgEA////AAcICAAUGBwACgwNfQECAtwCAwLbDA4QjxEUFwABAgEAAAD/AAABAQACAgEA5ubrAPz8/QABAQEAAAD/AAgHBAALCQkA////AAAAAAD///+LDwwMAhENDQASDQ0AEAwMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaFRUBAgIChf///0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD3+fsAAwUFAAEBAR0NDAoAEhIRAP3+/gD9/v0A/f/+APz9/QDj5ecAAgAC5QH//fUAAAAA/f3+APT0+AD+/gAAAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP7+/wABAAEBAP/9UxAQDgAPDgwA/v3/AP7+/gD+/v8A/Pz7AObl6AABBQX2/gEA+v3+/wD39/sA/f3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWAAAALAIBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAMA/wAODw8ACAgIAPb29BABAQIACwsNAAECAgD//v4A/wEBAAMDAgD19fcA4ODmABgYEgABAQUAAQH/AAEAAQALCQkA9vj4APv7+wAAAABU/f39KAMCAtb/AAAACAYGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCwkJFvH09FbM3OS8NSUd/wAAAAAAAAAAYWx/Af78+QH//P0BAAIBAAIDBf8FBwv+mY55AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGBrfgH9/PkCAP3/AAD//wABBQT/oZeI/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAF9qegP/+/wAAAEAAQMGB/ygloMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABkboAB+/v5Af/8/QEAAAAAAAAAAAIEA/8EBQn+AQMGAv399F8SEhEAAwMDAP39/gAAAAEAAAD/APn5+ADY2t0AAQQF7/3+/P34+PwA9/n5AAEAAAADAwMAAAAAAGNuggH7/PgB//38AQD+/wABBAT/BQUH/5qQf/8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGRtgAH7+/gB//z9AQAAAQAAAAAAAQQD/wUECP4EBQj/+PjzPBcWFQADBAUA/f7/AAAA/wABAAAA/Pz9AN/f4wABAQLQBAQJ9/j2+wD8/f4AAwQCAAAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY26DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAQEBAAAAAQABAgEA/v39AAAAAAAAAAAjAAAAGQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAP4ACAcGAAcIFAD+/v4A/v7+AP///gAAAAAA/v//AAUGBQDi198A9vf4AAMDAwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHBAQACQgIAPv7+wAAAAAA9vn5Svv9/dYAAAAA//7+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AABBDQsLAPf5+TT6+/sPZ2+E9fr38BkCBAYt////M/79/BAA//0JAP4B/v7+/vT7///TYGZ1ygMEB+GalIL5AAAAAGJtgQ/+/Ps/AP79/gAAAf4AAAAAAAAAAAAA/wUBAgPlAwUKzZySev8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAABjboIE/vz5QAD+/wkAAAD9AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAIEBtoCBAXYm496AGVvfwH7+PQYAQEDLAEBAj3//vsQAP8ABQD//wAA+/73YGl5w////swEBQnkl417/wAAAABjbYUA/f35JP/9+y4A/wH5AAAA/wAAAAEAAAADAgUHzZ2Tf+VianoQ//79Rf7//TwA/v4HAP//Av8CA8FibIKompB8/QAAAABmcIQA/Pn0FgABARoBAAFD//37HP/+/ggAAAD+AAAAAv78/fj8///SAAIC7QEB/z8hIB8A/v7/AP8AAAABAP8AAP8AAPr6+gDi4+UAAwQFxAUIDf35+/sA/f//AGtxhAH7+vUXAQAAGwECBEX//fwT//79CgAA/wMA/P70/P//5GBmdMIBBgbdnJKE8QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGZvgQD8+/YVAP//GwICBEP//fsb//79CgAAAf0AAAAC//z9+vz+/tcB/PnQAf/+KhkbGQD+/v4AAAABAP//AAABAAAA8fT1AOfp6gACAAHAoJR+/l5qfQH//PwuAP//IQAAAPoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP8BAAECAQMEBcsAAADpAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAgIDAP38/ADw7u0AEhUXAP38/AAAAAAcAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAA/wD/AAD//QAA//8A////AAAAAAAAAAAABwYGAOjp7wDEytcAMi4jAAcHBgD8/P0AAAAAAAAA/wABAgEACAYHAPQC9QD+/v4A+/z8Pvr7+44AAAD+/P39AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPH7AQQBAP91AwICAAD9/iq5srdu+vjxLP78+kcLCQUOHRwaAA8PDQASEhAA+ff6AOvt7QDm5ekA6uzx/P/9/LdmbX1xAwYK3/369pERCgVfDg8QAP39/QAAAAAAAQEBAP7+/gDr6+70+/oAS2RuhcKbknsAAAAAAGRtgwD++fV4BQH8gxgYFQD///8A////AAAAAQACAgIAAAH/AOXo7dD/Ag1HYmt+A/z69Xz+/PpRCwgJGR4fGgAVFRIAEQ8PAPv8/ADl5ecA4OHjcfHz9ewA/f2gZ3B/gpmRgPP7+fQhAv76xBUSDhcICAgA/v79AAEBAgD5+fkA6u3yzWFpeaT8+/ZeCQYEMSgmJAAcHBoA8PDwAMrN1GP+/fq9AAAA6GZufyD9+/hi/vz5XAYFAyEYFxYAGhkXABEREAAFBQMA+/z9AOzr7gDm6OkA6OjqAAcHBv4VFRQA/f3/AAEA/wD+AP8AAAABAO/w8gDw8PH4AQILzpqPeQD7+/sAaW6AIP37+Gz9/PpYCAcEGxoYFQAVFRIAEA8PAAMDAwDs7OwA6uvuAOTk5gD9+PzNZGx8iQACAa2WjX/+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY2x8IP78+mb+/PpYBQMCIRoXEgAZGBYAEhIRAAUFAwD7+/wA7u/xAOTj5gDn6eoABgYGABYUFQD9/f4AAAEAAAD/AQABAAAA6+rsAPX29/4AAwTkYWuCAP77+lb++vSgGRgVCAYFBQD//wAAAAD/AP8AAAAIBgYA/f3+AODm7pYAAABrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAP7+/gDv7OoAAQEBABASFQD+/v0UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA////AP7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAwIA+/z8AMPI0wAICwkAJCUfAPz+/gAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/AP8ABAMCAAUDAwD5/v4AAAAADwEBAQH+/v4ADAkJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFH/AAA64uHjALWytQbg29mBLCsnADs5NgAgIR4ADg0NAAcGBgAHCAcA/v39APb3+AD09PUA39/hBLu+wk3b3N8uBf//if/9+zU+Pj4APz06AP///gAAAQAA/wABAPn3+AClpqwM1dvjS/8FBsP8+v3/AAAAAP8A/hf++vaDQkhCAEREPwABAQAA//7/AAEAAQD/AQEA2tnbAJicpCoB/f+j/fr5JRwbFyE8OjUAKyooABIREAAICQkABgYFAAD//wDz9PYA8/LyAM/R1BS6u8B08PP1LmZvf1L+/foWGxgTF2BfWAATEREA/v//AAEBAADn5+kAjZCYM/r29zM8OTUARkVAABcXFQALDAsA1tXYAMfJz9QBAgYUYGV0QP7++44ZFhIZNjU+ADEwLQAPDw4ADQwLAAYGBgACAgEA/v//APf4+ADz8fQAnqClAObo6gIQERAA/f3+AAAAAAABAP8AAAEAAOLi5QD6+v7yAwgA6GJrfQD9+vdm/fv4gBsZFhk6ODQALS0qAA8PDgAJCQkACAcGAAAAAQD4+fgA9vb3AOrr7ADAwcYzycrOqv8DB4ZqcX9+lY6A/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG12iAP79/Jk/fv4gRgVExc4OTQALy4rABAQDwALCgoACAgHAAIBAAD//gAA+Pr5APPy9ACbnqQA5ufpABMSEAD9/f8AAAEAAAH//gAAAQEA5eXnAPT19+cGDBXh/fz4Jvv28aRNS0UEQkM+AAMBAAAA/wAA/wABAAABAAD+/f0AsbK3AN/h5zoAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAEBAQAAAAAA+fj4AAEBAQAAAAAPAAAAAP8A/wD8/QAA/v//AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBAQADAwIAy87ZAOjq7wBQSjsADAsJAPn5+gAEAwIAAgEAAAAAAAACAAEAAQEBAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA/wAAAP8AAAAABAQEAAAAAAAAAAAA8fsBIAAAAJHb2t0ArKeqAAD9+QBjYVoAMjEwAAsLCQD/AP8AAQAAAAAAAAD9/f4AAAABAAgICAAJCQgAFRQUACgoJQCvsLYfv8HFlAACA/Tx8vMADg4OAAABAAD/AP8AAAAAAP4NDQAPEQ8AAADiGf7+/AP////8AAAAAP359GANDgwAPDk3AA8PDwABAP8AAAABAAAA/wD+/v8Ax8nMAP39/AQGAgBGSEhAAEZFQQAODQ4AAAEBAAEBAAAA/wAA/P3+AAH/AAAJCggACgkIAEZFQQAjIyAAnp+mRuru85ACAQPHDAsKABkYGAAICQcA//7/AAEAAQDo6eoA/Pz8AElGQQBRT0wABggFAAH/AQD8/P0A5OXnAPv7+xgD//eUBgT/P0VDQwBDQTwADg8OAAECAwAA//8AAQEAAP3//wD9/P8AAAH/AAYGBgALDQsA5+nrABAPDQAQEBAA/P79AAEAAAAA/wEAAAAAAOPk5wAAAQLYAwUI/Pv582cA/fiYSUY/AENDQAASEA8AAQMCAAH/AAAAAAEA/f//AAAA/wAGBQYABhAGABARDwAeHh0AJyYjAKqrsnr3+/sDbXWGe5OLev0AAAAAbHSGDv3485IFA/5fSkpDAEFBPgAPDw0AAgIDAAAB/wAB/wAA/f3/AP4B/wAAAAEABAQGAAcJCADt7u8ADQwLABITEgD9/f4A/wD/AAABAQAA//4A5+jrAAABAdP///wS+/bwujs6NAROTUkABgYEAAD/AAAAAgAA//4AAP3+/QCqqrEAycrPAAMICm4dMUsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAQwAAAEYAAAAlAAAA7QAAAGUAAADmAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAAAAAAIAAAAPAQEB7wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP39/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUFBADj5esAxsrWADs3LAAZFxIA9vf4AAAAAAD+//8AAgEBAAAAAAD+//8A//8AAAABAQAAAAAAAAAA2P3+/v8IBwcAEw8PAAAAAADx+wEUAAAAr93d3xmsp6kACggDAGNhZAAgHx8AAAD/AP39/gAAAf8AAP8BAAAAAAAAAf4AAP8BAAABAAAA/v8AAAEAAAsLDABWVVAA/f7+AsHCxg7r6+0A9vf2AAcHCAAAAP8AAAEBAP38/QAMDAwA//79E/78+wT9/v/8bXaHEP76+G0vNTcAFRgVAP7+/gAB/wAA/wD/AAAAAADFxskAzs/TAAgICAJUUkwAQkA9AAABAQD+AP8AAP7/AAAA/wABAAEA/wEAAAD/AAAAAAAAAAH/AAD/AQAiISEATEtHAJyepWIAAQFSCAkJAAMEAwD9/f4AAP8AAP8A/gDo6OsANjUxAE9OSwAEBQMA/v7+AAH/AQD9/v4A3+DjAAABARQPDgo/XFpTAC4tKwABAQEA//8AAP/9/gAAAAAAAAD/AAABAQAA//8AAAEBAAD/AADY19oA7u7vACUjIQALCQkA/v7/AAD/AAAAAP8AAP//AOXl5gD/AAH2/Pr0bwcC+3dXXFcAOzs3AAEBAQD///8A//3+AAAAAQAAAP8AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQD/AP8AAQAFBQUAPDw4AP7//wClpq13/v77wW96jbcB/vwH/Pbxrg8OCUNcWlUALy4sAAEBAQAAAAAA/v7+AAD//wAAAQEAAAD/AAD/AAAA//8AAAAAANra3gDq6uwAMC8rAAUGBgD+/v0A/wAAAAABAQD//v8A5+jpAAEBAiv89/KlKigkF1RSTwAEAwMA/f7/AAD/AAAA/gAA+Pj5AKussQDAw8b2BgoQSgIEB8O3saIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAAAAAEoEAwOpFBQSDBsaGAA3NjEAv8HGANfY3Ee3saKfSU9eAAAAAAAE/v79AAAAADb///8uAAD/mgABAQAAAADyAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwMCAPf3+QC+wc4ACwoIAC0qIAD5+vsA//8AAAAAAAABAQEAAQEBAP///wABAQEA/v/+AP38/AAAAAAA/v//uAcFBf8FAwMAAQEBAIGAdRkAAACv8PDxMLKusAAHBAAAY2FdAB0dGwD8/f0AAAAAAAEAAQD/AAAA9vb1APLx8gD8/vwAFBITAAgJCAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAQADAwQARkZCAM7P0gDt7e4A8fL0ABMSBQAAAAEAAAD+AP8AAAAQDw8A/v37CwQHCgL5+voA+/r2UQQFAhs/PzoA/fz+AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/APT19QC7vMAAAgICAFFQSwA/Pj0A/f/+AAD+AAD/AQAA//7/AO3t7gDh4eMABAQDACMiIQANDQ4AAAH/AAAA/gD//wIAKSkoABwbGALi4+QSCQoJAP/+AAD9/v0AAAAAAP7+/v4QERL8SklFBAMEAgL9/v8A//8AAAEB/gD+/v8A3t/hABAPDQJiYFgAJiQkAP7+/wAAAP4AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA/f7/APX29gD///4AAgECAAcHBwDS1NcAAQEBABASEAD8/f0AAAABAAAB/wAA/wAA9/f4AOzt7wAA//xAA/7/SFhZVAA3ODUA/v7/AAAA/gD//wAAAQAAAPz9/QDs7e0A/Pv8AAwMDAAPDw4AAQAAAAAAAAD/AQEAAP8AADc1NADT09YAz9LXfAMFCc/7+PRtDgwHQ2NhWwAlJSQA/f3+AAEBAAAAAAAAAAABAP8A/wD//v8A9Pb2AP///wADAgMABgYFANXW1wAAAAAAFxcXAPz8/wABAf8AAP//AAAAAADz9PYA4+LlAP/9/A8YFxUdUlJNAAwMDAD7/v0AAf8BAAAA/wD3+PsArq6wAMDDyPQHCxBIAwUIxf7+/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgAAAAABAAAAAQAAAP+3saL/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAElPXgEAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD/t7Gi/wAAAAAAAAAAAAAADgYGBrVOS0QATUpE/hYWFAL///8AwMLHAAAAAPQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAAAAgABAW7///8M+fj3mgQEBAD+/fzr////AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwICAM3P2gDa3uQASkU2AAwLCQD19vgAAAAAAAAAAADy8vQAFhMPAP39/wD6/P4A+Pj4APz+/gD/AADjCwgIuxcTEwD+/v4D/f7+NwAAAKz+/v4Zuri9AO3p5wBlZF8AGRkYAPz8/QABAAEAAAH/AP//AADj4+QAtra7ANvd3gD//wAAKSglAFFQTAATExIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQAAERAQADs6NwC8vb8A6+zuAA8PDwAAAAAAAAABAAEA/wAMDAsA/v38B/79/P5ze4wC/fn2cDM0LgAYGBgA/P79AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAL/AxADi4+UAODg1AD4+OgD8/fwAAAABAAAB/wD9+/wAvb/CAMTEyPTt8PLn//7+FSwqJhBaWVUAEBAPAAAAAAAAAP4ABQQDABwdHADi4+UADw4OAPz9/QAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAIiIR8CAwQCAvz8/gAAAP8A/v7/APb39wDy8fEA7e3vAFlYUgAjIiIA/P7+AAAAAAAAAQAAAP8AAP///wDf3+EA0NHTAOLi4wD9/f0ABQUGABYVFADV2NoABAQEABcXFwD8/f4AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A7u/wAOzt7gAA//4EPjw8ADQ0MwD+/P0A/wAAAAAAAAABAAAA8vP0ALu8vwDMzdAA9vb2ABgYFgBSUE0AJiYkAAAAAAABAAAA/gAAAAECAQA2NTMA19jdOPr38cEA/vsmUFBVACIiIgD9/P4AAAAAAAABAAAAAAAA////AODg4QDR0dUA3+DhAP3+/QAHBwcAFRQUANXW2AAEBAUAHRwbAPz9/AABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD19fUA6uzrAAoJBw5WVlEAGRoaAPz9/gAAAP8AAAEBAPTz8wCztLgAw8TI+AYLEUsCBQjFmY97AGVvggAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASU9eAwAAACwAAAALAAAA/QAAAAECAgLm/v7+9AAAADkAAAA4AAAAEgAAAORJT17DAAAAybexovsAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14IAAAAJwAAADgAAAAlAAAAAwAAAAIAAADVSU9etwAAAOQAAAASAAAAVQkJB/xDQTwEFhYUAgAAAADa297+3+DjAgAAAC1JT17VAAAA2wAAAPsEAAAAEQEAAFEDBATQAAABBQUEBvv6+fnuAAD/AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACAgIA6u3xAMbL1QANDQoAIh8bAPv8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAECAgDj4+gA7OrvACsrIgD1+PkA9Pb2AP79/QADAwOPFBIS+/3+/iX///9vAAAAawAAAADj4+YA19PRADQzMQApKScA/f7+AAD/AAAAAQAAAP8AAOjo6QCcnaIA7O7yywMFCHP8+fUFz9HWngoJCR9RU08ABgUEAAD/AAAAAAAA/wEAAB4fHgD8/P4A6enqACAhHwABAAAAAAABAAAA/wAJCwsAAgMDHQQFCQf9/Po5BQQBLDY2MwD9/v4AAP8AAAABAAD//wAA7OvsAMTExwAMCwsAR0VCAP37/gAAAgAAAP8AAAAAAAC6u78As7a79gQHCaUFBw61/fz3cdjY2kHo6esADQ0NAAAAAAAAAQAA/gAAAAoJCQAAAAAADQ0NAPz+/gABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAE/fz+AP7+/wDU1dUA1dXXAPHx8wDw8fIALCwpADIyMAD7/f4AAQAAAAABAAAA/wAA/P79ALm4vADCwsUA9vr8zwQECLABAgPa/v78Ktvf5RUAAP8sCQgIOhcVFQL9/v4AAP8AAAAAAAAAAQAA6uvsAPDw8QAXFhUEP0A9AP3+/QAA/wAAAAAAAAAAAAD6+/oAqKqtAM/Q1fIBAgRqAgIE0uTm7YOlp6xPbm5oABAPDgAA/wAA/wEAAP//AAAhIiEAEBANAuXm5yY3NTQAMzMxAP3+/gAA/wAAAAAAAAABAAD8/P0Au7u+AMDBxAD29/rNAwUHsgIDBtf+/vwu2d3jGwD+/ywFAwIzFhcVAv7+/gAA/wAA/wEAAAH/AADj4+YABAQGAFFQTQAkIyIA/f39AAAAAQAA//8A8fL0AKqqrADS09f6BQsRSAMFCMKXjHkAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABJT14BAAAAThQTEq4bGhcAAAAAAPv7/ADW2NvsAAAA+SUkIRshIB0AExIRAOfo6gDV1tkA6+zupklPXmK3saL5SU9eAAAAADYAAACNFRQSPCAfHQAdHBkADQ0MAPT09QDd3+IA09TYAP39/XgHBwZYHRwaMCUkIQAWFRMAAAAAAAAAAAD7/PwCKykmAPn6+n3z8/R94OHkcQAAAKgEAAAAMAACAAgHBwci9PLxHOro498NDxHh/v4B9v///woAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAQEA////AP8AAAAFBQQA0dTdAO/w9AAhHxgAEBAMAP/+/wAAAAAAAAAAAAIBAAARERAAqrDAAPT4+wAdHhMA+vv7AAIBAf4NCws0//7+nwAAAFAAAAAKAAAAAOzs7QDRztEA+/n4ADo6NwD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAQAAAP8A/f3+ALa3ugDr7vHwBwoQSpKLe+z//wAAa3N/g9ja25zs6+wAFhYVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABABEQEAAJCQkA6+ztAP38/QAAAAEAAAAAAP8A/wAFBAUACwkKAvz//Ub9+vZWKCUiAhwcHQD8/P0AAAABAAAA/wAAAAEAvb/CAO7v8ABBQD0AERIRAPz+/QAA/gEAAAD/ANvb3QC2uLsAAQIC+P79/Sv9+/MDAgD/KD0+OwAZGRcA/P39AAAAAAAA/wAA+/38AO7v7wAFBAQADAwMAPz8/QABAAEAAAAAAAAA/wAAAAAA/v7+AL6+wQC+v8IA+fsAy////gT+/PoxWlpWAP39/wAAAP4AAAABAAAA/wD///8AuLi7ALq8vwAEBw5lBwkMqv8BAfMEBAb//Pz5AQEBAgH9+fdaCgkHPBUWFAD8/P0AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEA5uboAAICAgA0NTEACwsMAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADMzdAAzs7S+AUKD1r/+/q1mJSFAGx0iHDq6+o04eHiGwwqKQD/AAEAAQAAAAAAAAAGBgYADAwMAAcGBgBCQj8A/Pz9AAAAAAAAAAEAAAD/AAAAAAC3troAury/AAQIDmMDBgOsBAUH85CJef9weImt/wD/Av37+XcLCgM1EhISAPz8/QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADa29wAPT04ADM0MgD8/f0AAAAAAAAAAQDy8/MAq6qtANXX2+wGCxJDAQUG0pSKdwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGAAAAcE1LRABIRT/+//8AAPLz8wJxdYIUVlRMAD47NgAWFhT+AgICAvr6+gDc3uEAkJOdWuPk5t1JT16AAAAAQAQEBL1GQz0ARUM9ABwbGf4MDAsCAAAAAAAAAADv7/EAzM7SAJmdpYgMCwoAd3NpABIREP4KCgkCAAAAAAAAAAAmJCL8c3BmAP39/QS/wccAnaCoXAAAAMgE//8ASQEAAQAGBwkW+fjoK+7s6t8NDxHpAAAA4gAAACgAAAAAAAAAAP///wACAgEAAgICAP7+/wD7+vwA5OXrAAIDAQAKCggAAwIBAP///wAAAAAAAAAAAP//AAANDQsA/f7/ALq+zABJRzQAIB4ZAAAAAQIIBgZaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOno6wDq6egAJyclABQWFQD8/f4AAAAAAAEAAQD/AP8A3NzeANnZ2gAFCQ1ciIN17P///wD19voAAwIGyPf3+AD09fcAE/3+AP8AAAAAAP8AAQACAAICAwAIBwYA7e3vAPn6+wADAwQAAAAAAAAA/wADBAQACw0L/u7w9WcA//05NTQyAAIEBAD8/f4AAAABAAAA/wDi4uMA0NDSAAQEBAAuLy8A/P3+AAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAPj5+gAxMS8AAQEBEgwLCz***BM8FRYVAB0cHAAEBQQA/P39AAAAAgABAP8A8/PzANzc3wAKCwsACgsLAP39/gAAAQEAAf8AAP8A/wAAAQEAysnLALm5vQD/AwdgBQoNrPz38Z8rKygxFxYVAPz8/gABAf8AAAAAAP//AADc3t0AwcLFAAUIDWgDBAidjod2/wEBAQABAQAA+fv7/3d+kf/+/v0wDxAOAAIDBQD8/v4AAP//AAEAAgD/AP8A5ufpAAgIBwAwMDAA/P7+AAD//wABAQAA////APr4+wC+vsEABAcKswUHDLaMinEA+/v+AP79+uUCA***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') !important;
}





You will notice in the 100% opaque code though that the opacity is actually 99%. The reason why I did this is hard to explain, but I did it because at exactly 100%, the text becomes thin and weak-looking. At 99%, it still looks like it's 100% opaque, but the text remains perfect. It's like the difference between ClearType on and off, only this difference is more pronounced than that. So yeah, I had to.



Spoiler: The code for Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey that puts Private Messages and Subscriptions on the navbar



Code:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name Notification Restore
// @namespace nope
// @include http://www.overclock.net/*
// @version 1
// @grant none
// @require http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.6.4.js
// ==/UserScript==
(function() {
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
var privateMessagesCount = $(".messages .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var subscriptionsCount = $(".subscriptions .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var notificationModule = $("[*]", {
class: "jncontainer",
css: {
"height": "35px"
}
});
var messagesContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/messages",
text: "Private Messages ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var messagesCounter = $("", {
text: privateMessagesCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
var subsContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/",
text: "Subscriptions ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var subsCounter = $("", {
text: subscriptionsCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
if(privateMessagesCount > 0) messagesContainer.append(messagesCounter); else messagesContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
if(subscriptionsCount > 0) subsContainer.append(subsCounter); else subsContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
notificationModule.append(messagesContainer);
notificationModule.append(subsContainer);
notificationModule.insertBefore($("#main-nav .profile"));
})();





And finally, this theme isn't complete without the blue flame favicon:



Spoiler: For Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey



Code:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name        Favicon
// @namespace   nope
// @include     http://www.overclock.net/*
// @version     1
// @grant       none
// ==/UserScript==

(function() {
    var link = document.createElement('link');
    link.type = 'image/png';
    link.rel = 'shortcut icon';
    link.href =  'data:image/png;base64,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***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***PubddrtHfr9GF8IfGsoBAqJwmiNQOIJj2vXPiPLDAhvlIbeiBdkqSbuZShrUULQ6WfcX98mMwKnPMqFvbSddCZ2IDTGWqyQGGO5u7JxLvQVc5GPEg4hLMJpIk8hvYDLH9/k1p27FCPFN7/xGt/586/TanXxrKUcwKFaGWENnXZ7BG+P7a0umxs7I6fZEeQUWZ6TDPrYzIB2oA1CQDGMhvkhFOVymQMhJIRCiCJSKIpeCS+ssNpKedDo/Gi+WrgQyQzPZTihKBRCqrUa3STjF//xa9bXmwQq4KXjx1g4PM1ULeLEkVmKvsMYzcbGDr4sIIQE6bi/vIIygqInEUISpxlJHCOUw480QdFSnilRm5klLJdGxjuOV6ODIeQpSRQqhNAUIw/fH7YRtx/s1I1Q58KggLWKKPApF0tUK0WUFGgn+OX7H9Jo7BB6gvmpiJlqNISbU6xvbLG2+gAhA4QM8ISk1W5Sijyem53CZDmDfkZUqlKs1ChVpyhXZgmD0eDADPegKFDMTxUOhlDBk0yHBuUGSCye54En2YlzPltvYWSAMWB0zlytzMkTh8BapJOsrGxy8eJv0M5SKoU4lwGONHfcunWPdi/D2eFlbUY18pmtllDSZ3V1m5s37yBciKc8pAxgvCKZYTEohz5TUfjugRAqBKp1rFJcKhhI4x2iQojneTgh2OpntPoGEUTE2tBNBvzFd97g9KunCAshmZXcXd3io98vcvvze2w1OqyuN/ntlatIv0BUKuBkhu87XnrxBF97/WWElKxt7fBvv/gV91c2yS3gfLBjZdgJbDbcV+ZqRYphcHUcQt6+edDiVDX6abHgvdcwHoELiKIicb+PccFeecQ52r0Bh6ernK6/RLlcZnVtkzQZ0EssV64vEXgSox251kSB4tTCETa2tjl66DmmKyHlsECr0+Hn//l/NDs5xVKO0wkEHkJIfOUPxznOkmPwlGK+ViLwH61CD+9GUZgqFy/MVKLvbm6m9TQeMFUrYjPLIM8As7tJklvo5xnz8/OsrDZ44YWj5FmG5yniNCNO7Fhty5mqFZiqLaCUwDkY5IrLFz/i2o0b+NJhdQI2pRCEhF6E8gTNTkya5xidUQw8ZqqVC0rJq+PzKG/8BkAIll48fviD1cZSXScDep6kUipRyCS9NCE3etRaS9rdlNr0NM8//xzXr3+KkD46H/0fB06M9uRRbyPIMIDyAz76/RU2NreYmaogZgscOTzH7FSJWjnAOUM/ztDG0R8kWK15/mi1fWyu8oG1tv04CGGMoVYpvnt0rvjO8vaAOO0SelMoT1GWJdI8Jzc5xlic08TZgBdOnmR1dZ219W2cinB7tX1Pe/zRBmkR6CTHIihWpilXAeeYm6nh+wpMjs7ApDlZbsl1RoDm1KHZK6Hv/dM4YiZCaDcaLxyde3dnsH6+EWd044Qo8AEIPJ8gVDgLDoezBuFy6vU6g8EVHmy18eT+Xgg0jt3Tw+hogyHFOIMQgiAMQfqkmUZrQ5ZbBkmKszA7VeHk0dl3d3XcVX4ihHb/TpejD15ZmFtavLe10Iw1qXUUlEQJUFkOEj5fXqdYKDA9NU25UuHbZ/6MS5evcev28p6aD2ns8IMZYWx45/shh5+bQ1qHsZBpSTfO0Emfaqj4+ldOLQa+tzju+cdCaLciHa2V/z475n5y+W5jIctSMmeIlI+RCqegVpnj1q1bbO98TLlUoVCM6LY7ZNnowD/WmBpjqFSr9HsDtH54pnUm5SsvH+LwbA2cJc4t3UFCX1tK0vLK4ZkPjs9Wvj9J+cdCCEAKLp6cr35Pa3P59tIGmXXkwpCjCJzPdC3i9Jt1vlhZ5qPfXKLZaiP9EET0BxBybsDrr/4JH136hMFodG5MTugbXq9/FVEI6cV9Gr14CA2dcWi6yOsvP38x8L2l/brt8nuz0f0TiUejL+rbrd75T5bX3lzvu5rFwxMhvjA4QHqKTBtuf7bEnTufs7LSIc8TnNUIIfCCAl979UW+/sZX+Od/+Xc2t5oEQYH5+TnOnjnNocPz9OOYJE2w1uLpjGqg+KtvvfqPs9Xiu4+bTv/BL/UHDXgBmp3+2zdXGj9Z6/SxxoFQ2NFIBSFBBeRJxuZmg61Gg163hxSS+UPPceL4UZKkwX/98kOsU5xceJ5TX1qgUvLJ8mzYATsLecLhWsTpl09ceP7I3PcnKjLu23ED9odpPFS7fJxk79zf6Zz/bL1BK1YPj4EjwO9+rLA4NCBQUmEzTa5T+rHG83w8JUAYnDU47aGdQZFyaq7Cay8evzBbLf0AXHsSbJ4dQmO0G504y88vbXbPru/06oNBSsfqPTNgd47khnMgbUdrwzYfwI76HaczAumYqhR48cjU4ldfOHx63JlP4p8JQvvJWrsQZ/pcszdgox2/1x1kxElCmuXkwsc4iXYSYXJw9tFntSEKPaqlIkdnC0vH52o/rUbBBSnl0lO9fETPDKGDvJFpfSbNDEmuf9TtdOudzLDeSWkPHDofttYIQRT4zFZ8jk4XqZWiC6WCf6EQ+C0l5eLjoHIQ//8XHJFdlPwlJAAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==';
    var head = document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0];
    head.insertBefore(link, head.firstChild);
})();





This theme has a new home and what you see above is no longer relevant or current!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864


----------



## Nukemaster

That is very slick looking.


----------



## TwoCables

It's getting better all the time too! Jiiks is a programming *ninja*. lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

So now you guys are up to using like 4 different programs to tweak this? Why cant it all just be done in stylish?

I dont really want to run all of these programs or addons 24/7 in my broswer so hopefully all or most can be achieved in stylish.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So now you guys are up to using like 4 different programs to tweak this? Why cant it all just be done in stylish?
> 
> I dont really want to run all of these programs or addons 24/7 in my broswer so hopefully all or most can be achieved in stylish.


2 browser add-ons, not programs.

Stylish for CSS
GreaseMonkey for JavaScript


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So now you guys are up to using like 4 different programs to tweak this? Why cant it all just be done in stylish?
> 
> I dont really want to run all of these programs or addons 24/7 in my broswer so hopefully all or most can be achieved in stylish.


Because some things cannot be done with CSS and some things cannot be done with JavaScript. Or another way to say it is, some things can only be done with JavaScript.

These extensions do not slow down the browser at *all*. They are just there to run the code when you are on a site that you are on a site that you modified using CSS and/or JavaScript. They don't affect your browser's performance in the slightest bit. If they did, then we wouldn't be using them or recommending them.

If I can be comfortable doing this, then anyone can. Look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-ocns-new-face-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/#post_24632864

If someone had told me on the day OCN dumped this theme on us that I would be doing this, then I would have told them that they're crazy and that they don't know me AT ALL.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> 2 browser add-ons, not programs.
> 
> Stylish for CSS
> GreaseMonkey for JavaScript


Ya i wasnt sure on the term program vs add-on, its still extra things always having to run when a browser is open though.
2 is i guess doable, they had 3 or 4 names thrown out so I was thinking they had up to 4 added, but I see now that you only need to have one monkey addon and most are using the Grease one over Tamper.

I did try the 100% opaque navbar stylish addon, but it completely removes the "Overclock" logo, is there something we can add in or remove from the code so that the new modern logo is still used? I dont want to have the blue one.


----------



## TwoCables

You missed my post above.

Another extension that was named is Tampermonkey, but you only need that if you have Chrome, Opera Next or Safari. Otherwise, you can use Greasemonkey instead.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I saw it after I posted, you added it while I was typing.

Most still applied though.


----------



## TheReciever

Loading pages on OCN practically skips Hulu for me, which is odd. Im sure ill figure it out later, tired and have more studying to get done today

Probably more a Hulu issue than anything else.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I saw it after I posted, you added it while I was typing.
> 
> Most still applied though.


Another extension that was named is Tampermonkey, but you only need that if you have Chrome, Opera Next or Safari. Otherwise, you can use Greasemonkey instead.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Ya i wasnt sure on the term program vs add-on, its still extra things always having to run when a browser is open though.
> 2 is i guess doable, they had 3 or 4 names thrown out so I was thinking they had up to 4 added, but I see now that you only need to have one monkey addon and most are using the Grease one over Tamper.
> 
> I did try the 100% opaque navbar stylish addon, but it completely removes the "Overclock" logo, is there something we can add in or remove from the code so that the new modern logo is still used? I dont want to have the blue one.


These site modifications aren't addons. You can't use one bit of code without another. It all goes together. You probably used code that only works if you have other code to go with it, such as JavaScript and CSS code complimenting each other to make a complete modification.

Try my theme for a while even though it's back to the good old OCN Blue.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-a-new-face-for-overclock-net-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Another extension that was named is Tampermonkey, but you only need that if you have Chrome, Opera Next or Safari. Otherwise, you can use Greasemonkey instead.


Gotcha, thanks for clarifying.

So your codes listed above, the 74 and 99% opaque navbar ones, it has all that code just to get the navbar to be able to adjust the color and opaqueness and then I believe also left aligns the words that are added with the Greasemonkey code, it doesnt do anything more?
I do want to use the PM and Subs menu code so that the notification numbers are separate or at least until the main site fixes it. I know they said they would drop the 0, but I dont recall if they are having 2 sets of numbers like i suggested.

Oh I almost forgot again, somewhere I believe it is removing or hiding the current OCN logo left of the forums menu and I would like to see how to get it back because I dont want to add the old blue one in.

I will work on adding these and post a quick screenshot of what I have currently because I think pictures help a lot better than long lines of code and a 1 sentence description. I still have a lot I would like to adjust, but cant find where it is listed in the code. Most of mine is built around the dark theme though so I will have to track those people down.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Gotcha, thanks for clarifying.
> 
> So your codes listed above, the 74 and 99% opaque navbar ones, it has all that code just to get the navbar to be able to adjust the color and opaqueness and then I believe also left aligns the words that are added with the Greasemonkey code, it doesnt do anything more?
> I do want to use the PM and Subs menu code so that the notification numbers are separate or at least until the main site fixes it. I know they said they would drop the 0, but I dont recall if they are having 2 sets of numbers like i suggested.
> 
> Oh I almost forgot again, somewhere I believe it is removing or hiding the current OCN logo left of the forums menu and I would like to see how to get it back because I dont want to add the old blue one in.
> 
> I will work on adding these and post a quick screenshot of what I have currently because I think pictures help a lot better than long lines of code and a 1 sentence description. I still have a lot I would like to adjust, but cant find where it is listed in the code. Most of mine is built around the dark theme though so I will have to track those people down.


Certain things would be incomplete/broken if you didn't apply both the Stylish and the Greasemonkey scripts.

I will work on showing you just the code for putting the Private Messages on the navbar so that it is the only change that you get. Or, is there more that you can think of that you'd like that maybe I can pull from my theme?


----------



## Twist86

Not impressed with the update, but at least it's still similar enough to where I can tolerate it. I don't get the appeal of "being modern" (which usually means downgrade) unless your usage numbers are falling and the site is dying.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twist86*
> 
> Not impressed with the update, but at least it's still similar enough to where I can tolerate it.


I couldn't tolerate it at all.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-a-new-face-for-overclock-net-the-way-that-it-probably-shouldve-been/0_100

lol

I'm going to need screenshots now. However, what you'll get is going to make it very similar to what we used to have, except of course I'm taking advantage of the navbar.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Certain things would be incomplete/broken if you didn't apply both the Stylish and the Greasemonkey scripts.
> 
> I will work on showing you just the code for putting the Private Messages on the navbar so that it is the only change that you get. Or, is there more that you can think of that you'd like that maybe I can pull from my theme?


Here is what I am using currently, this is with a slightly tweaked version of OCN Dark Theme only, no other stylish codes turned on at the moment. I have a lot more I'd like to find and tweak, but that will have to be done through the dark theme writer(s).





If you can help me add the PM/Subs to the left of my avatar via greasemonkey and not have it apply anything else (or at least explain what all it is doing beyond PMs/Subs notifications so I can pick) I would appreciate that.
Also it sounds like to align the PMs/Subs wording to the left, I need to add a stylish code, otherwise it defaults to the right alignment, correct?

If you had a way to make the search bar part of the navbar and not a drop down, I would like that too since we have all that open space anyway, it doesnt make sense not have keep it up there. If its a bit shorter, that's fine.

I still want to keep the new logo in the navbar and right now at least I dont care if it is transparent or not so I hopefully wont need to use your navbar style at all unless I am missing other features it provides.

Also I wanted to note that even though I might be saying "your code" or "your style" I realize that the bulk of it is from the help of 3 or so people that you have mentioned a few times and you may just be tweaking it a bit. I am not trying to take credit away from them, its just easier to say "your."


----------



## DweeB0

Why does the overclock logo at top justify to the center but when scrolling down it justifies to the left?
Why is there a darker shade of gray at the very top that the logo cuts into?
Why isn't the bar using the existing color palette for gray (hint: look at the bottom at user count / recent threads)?
Also the collapsible buttons aren't aligned correctly causing the blue box surrounding them to droop down.

A good UI requires form and function.
Function is good, but form is a little lacking.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Here is what I am using currently, this is with a slightly tweaked version of OCN Dark Theme only, no other stylish codes turned on at the moment. I have a lot more I'd like to find and tweak, but that will have to be done through the dark theme writer(s).


Whoa. Interesting modification of OCN Dark. Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> If you can help me add the PM/Subs to the left of my avatar via greasemonkey and not have it apply anything else (or at least explain what all it is doing beyond PMs/Subs notifications so I can pick) I would appreciate that.
> Also it sounds like to align the PMs/Subs wording to the left, I need to add a stylish code, otherwise it defaults to the right alignment, correct?


Yep! Here's the code for Greasemonkey (or Tampermonkey, for those of you who have to use Tampermonkey) to add nothing but Private Messages and Subscriptions to the navbar. This moves the search button to the left.

Code:



Code:


// ==UserScript==
// @name Notification Restore
// @namespace nope
// @include http://www.overclock.net/*
// @version 1
// @grant none
// @require http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.6.4.js
// ==/UserScript==
(function() {
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
$("").appendTo("head");
var privateMessagesCount = $(".messages .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var subscriptionsCount = $(".subscriptions .notification-counter").first().text().replace(/\s+/, "");
var notificationModule = $("[*]", {
class: "jncontainer",
css: {
"height": "35px"
}
});
var messagesContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/messages",
text: "Private Messages ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var messagesCounter = $("", {
text: privateMessagesCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
var subsContainer = $("<a/>", {
href: "http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/",
text: "Subscriptions ",
class: "jlink",
css: {
"display": "block"
}
});
var subsCounter = $("", {
text: subscriptionsCount,
class: "jcounter"
});
if(privateMessagesCount > 0) messagesContainer.append(messagesCounter); else messagesContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
if(subscriptionsCount > 0) subsContainer.append(subsCounter); else subsContainer.append($("", { class:"jpadder", text: "" }));
notificationModule.append(messagesContainer);
notificationModule.append(subsContainer);
notificationModule.insertBefore($("#main-nav .profile"));
})();

If this doesn't work for you, then I would need to consult Jiiks. I mean, if it doesn't work, then it would mean that it's depending on CSS code he wrote for me. So, test it to see what happens. You will need to either reload the page or restart Firefox for the change to take effect. That's just the way it is with JavaScript (Greasemonkey or Tampermonkey).

Now, here's the CSS code (Stylish) for left-align (this code assumes that you have Firefox - notice the very first line):

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
  .jlink {
    text-align:left !important;
  }

  .jpadder, .jcounter {
    float:right !important;
    margin-top:2px;
    margin-left:3px;
  }

Just tell Stylish to make a blank script for you. After that, paste this in, name it and then save it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> If you had a way to make the search bar part of the navbar and not a drop down, I would like that too since we have all that open space anyway, it doesnt make sense not have keep it up there. If its a bit shorter, that's fine.


I'll have to find that code. I know that it was offered to me at one point in this thread, but I never use the search, so it never became a part of my theme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I still want to keep the new logo in the navbar and right now at least I dont care if it is transparent or not so I hopefully wont need to use your navbar style at all unless I am missing other features it provides.


You'll be able to keep it. Nothing I'm giving you here will replace it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Also I wanted to note that even though I might be saying "your code" or "your style" I realize that the bulk of it is from the help of 3 or so people that you have mentioned a few times and you may just be tweaking it a bit. I am not trying to take credit away from them, its just easier to say "your."


Indeed. LOL I am finding that I'm now calling it "my theme". Facepalm. I can't be doing that. I love those guys way too much for what they've done for me. When OCN dumped this theme on us, I just sat there in total disgust and depression. Thanks to them though, I'm *LOVING* this!!!!

Check out my screenshots to see what I'm seeing now:


A view from OCN's main page


A view from OCN's main page with the Forums menu shown


A view from OCN's main page with the Search menu shown


A view from OCN's main page with the Profile menu shown


A view from OCN's main page, scrolled down some to show the the sticky navbar in action


A look at some of the buttons. All buttons on OCN with this theme look like this, with a few leftovers that OCN hasn't changed yet anyway.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep! Here's the code for Greasemonkey (or Tampermonkey, for those of you who have to use Tampermonkey) to add nothing but Private Messages and Subscriptions to the navbar. This moves the search button to the left.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now, here's the CSS code (Stylish) for left-align (this code assumes that you have Firefox - notice the very first line):
> 
> ...


Works perfectly thank you for keeping it simple.

The only thing to note, and perhaps i missed you mentioning it before, is that greasemonkey does not like it when you use copy and paste inside the code field, it gives some lame warning and doesnt allow me to ignore it, just when I was about to try and type it all in manually, I finally saw a "Use Script from Clipboard" (wording may be off) button on the very bottom and that made it simple. Perhaps make a note of this in your other thread so everyone can easily apply the theme.

OCN Dark i guess came out with an update which im not sure if much was added, but it sounds like the previous version was with shortened code, so once I figure out which new one to apply, I can hopefully tweak everything else I am trying to find and have a complete theme to my liking.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> @Chipp : It's nice to know that you guys are watching this thread and looking at all the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Perhaps the way it should've been" group effort takes care of the styling concerns many expressed. So, although I'd like to see a global return to the OCN blue, it is not pressing, because of their effort.
> 
> Regarding the floating bar: I don't mind it being there but it should be laid out according to typical usage patterns. Here are a few suggestions for your consideration
> 1. Once click subscriptions and PM link
> 2. Knowing the number of unread subscriptions and PMs(separately) without having to hover over the avatar.
> 3. Colour coding the number(which is now on the nav bar) so that looking at the exact number is not required to know if there is something unread (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)
> 4. Ability to click directly into the text field of the search bar, instead of bringing up the search bar with hover and then clicking the text area.
> 5. And please consider bringing back ".net". I agree, the new flame is easier to replicate and that is fine. But ".net" is extremely critical to our identity going forward.
> 
> Below is a mock-up of how it would look. I feel it look clean while achieving all the above objectives


Yes please


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Works perfectly thank you for keeping it simple.
> 
> The only thing to note, and perhaps i missed you mentioning it before, is that greasemonkey does not like it when you use copy and paste inside the code field, it gives some lame warning and doesnt allow me to ignore it, just when I was about to try and type it all in manually, I finally saw a "Use Script from Clipboard" (wording may be off) button on the very bottom and that made it simple. Perhaps make a note of this in your other thread so everyone can easily apply the theme.
> 
> OCN Dark i guess came out with an update which im not sure if much was added, but it sounds like the previous version was with shortened code, so once I figure out which new one to apply, I can hopefully tweak everything else I am trying to find and have a complete theme to my liking.


Thank you! I'm in the middle of making a huge improvement to my original post in the new dedicated thread for this theme. I did the same thing that Jiiks did for his CSS and made it installable (where you see the button "Install with Stylish"). Now I have to figure out how to do that with the JavaScript and I'll be able to make the massive improvement to my ugly OP.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'll have to find that code. I know that it was offered to me at one point in this thread, but I never use the search, so it never became a part of my theme.


Is this the same thing you were referring to for the search bar? HERE
See Jiiks OP and the first spoiler is for moving the search bar to navbar.

I applied it and while it does do what it says, it doesnt look as clean as I had hoped so I will keep it off for now. Here is a screenshot for those interested:


Also, I forgot to show off my hover button color change that I quite like:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Is this the same thing you were referring to for the search bar? HERE
> See Jiiks OP and the first spoiler is for moving the search bar to navbar.
> 
> I applied it and while it does do what it says, it doesnt look as clean as I had hoped so I will keep it off for now. Here is a screenshot for those interested:
> 
> 
> Also, I forgot to show off my hover button color change that I quite like:


Oh dude. Nice!

Yeah, that search bar on the navbar is .... meh. For anyone who wants the search on their navbar anyway even though it looks kind of meh, go here:

https://userstyles.org/styles/121028/put-the-search-box-on-the-navbar

You have to have Stylish installed.
.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> @Chipp : It's nice to know that you guys are watching this thread and looking at all the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Perhaps the way it should've been" group effort takes care of the styling concerns many expressed. So, although I'd like to see a global return to the OCN blue, it is not pressing, because of their effort.
> 
> Regarding the floating bar: I don't mind it being there but it should be laid out according to typical usage patterns. Here are a few suggestions for your consideration
> 1. Once click subscriptions and PM link
> 2. No click number status of subscriptions and PMs
> 3. No click new or nothing-new (colour)status of subscriptions and PMs. (Red = Zero ; Green = Non-zero)
> 4. Direct click for search without "gesture+click"
> 5. And please consider bringing back ".net". I agree, the new flame is easier to replicate and that is fine. But ".net" is extremely critical to our identity going forward.
> 
> Below is a mock-up of how it would look. I feel it look clean while achieving all the above objectives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This script does that: https://github.com/Jiiks/OCNDark/blob/master/Navnotifications.js
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving the search and having the notifications there requires more css(adding media width selectors)
Click to expand...

motherofgod.jpeg

And...so....the real question is...why weren't YOU hired to make it in the first place? I just see this teeny tiny little icon in top right. Even on a 27inch monitor and having had Lasik done years ago, it's too small to read. No fun for those of us who aren't just browsing the community on our own time, but those of us who actually work here too.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> motherofgod.jpeg
> 
> And...so....the real question is...why weren't YOU hired to make it in the first place? I just see this teeny tiny little icon in top right. Even on a 27inch monitor and having had Lasik done years ago, it's too small to read. No fun for those of us who aren't just browsing the community on our own time, but those of us who actually work here too.


If you think *that's* impressive, look at what Jiiks and agawthrop helped me accomplish:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-should-have-been

This is my happiest and proudest moment on Overclock.net. I could quit OCN or die today and I'd feel *very* happy that I helped leave *this* behind! You've never seen OCN like this.


----------



## DarthBaggins

This works alot better for me (OCN Dark and Dark background enabled in Stylish)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> This works alot better for me (OCN Dark and Dark background enabled in Stylish)


Would you like that theme to also have the links for Private Messages and Subscriptions on the navbar instead of in the profile menu?


----------



## DarthBaggins

The way it is for the profile menu is fine for me right now, but I did notice the User awards are messed up (don't blend due to how they were rendered)


----------



## Owari

This current interface seems like someone took a single web development course on Udemy and convinced admin to pay him to experiment with the site...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> This current interface seems like someone took a single web development course on Udemy and convinced admin to pay him to experiment with the site...


lol Yep. Sorry to everyone who was involved, but it's true. I even felt a little bit like this *before* this new theme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The way it is for the profile menu is fine for me right now, but I did notice the User awards are messed up (don't blend due to how they were rendered)


Yeah, that's just a JPG. "Rendered" might be the wrong term. It's just the way the image was made.

Anyway, I only asked because we used to have single-click access to Subscriptions and Private Messages at the top of ANY page. Now they're in a menu.

Another thing you'd get with what I'm talking about is, the red bubble notifications next to Private Messages or Subscriptions only appear when there's a number to show. At '0', they are invisible (not there, for all intents and purposes). In the code, "0" makes them "transparent". I could make them any color you want, but "transparent" brings back what we used to have on here: bubble notifications that only appear when there's something worth your attention. Thus, when a bubble appears and you can see it "out of the corner of your eye", it grabs your attention. Then when you see that it's next to Subscriptions and not Private Messages (or the other way around), you know which link to click. You also know how many unread items there are.

The white or gray bubble on the avatar is removed too because it's no longer necessary with this.
.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The way it is for the profile menu is fine for me right now, but I did notice the User awards are messed up (don't blend due to how they were rendered)


The default PNGs were designed to only work with a white background (no use of transparency or alpha channel).

Here's what it ought to look like. Inverted, and with a background color that matches the dark theme.



Edit: Some of the edges would need to be cleaned up due to the background change, but it's doable.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The default PNGs were designed to only work with a white background (no use of transparency or alpha channel).
> 
> Here's what it ought to look like. Inverted, and with a background color that matches the dark theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Some of the edges would need to be cleaned up due to the background change, but it's doable.


ok, I'm sure they've cooked something else up now with them. And that inverted looks pretty good, minus the edges still showing (but I get the idea of where it's going)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> The way it is for the profile menu is fine for me right now, but I did notice the User awards are messed up (don't blend due to how they were rendered)


Yeah, that's just a JPG. "Rendered" might be the wrong term. It's just the way the image was made.

Anyway, I only asked because we used to have single-click access to Subscriptions and Private Messages at the top of ANY page. Now they're in a menu.

Another thing you'd get with what I'm talking about is, the red bubble notifications next to Private Messages or Subscriptions only appear when there's a number to show. At '0', they are invisible (not there, for all intents and purposes). In the code, "0" makes them "transparent". I could make them any color you want, but "transparent" brings back what we used to have on here: bubble notifications that only appear when there's something worth your attention. Thus, when a bubble appears and you can see it "out of the corner of your eye", it grabs your attention. Then when you see that it's next to Subscriptions and not Private Messages (or the other way around), you know which link to click. You also know how many unread items there are.

The white or gray bubble on the avatar is removed too because it's no longer necessary with this.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> motherofgod.jpeg
> 
> And...so....the real question is...why weren't YOU hired to make it in the first place?


I was wondering that from the beginning. They won't even give him an [official] for his thread.

I probably wouldn't even be here if it wasn't for Jiiks work on the Dark Theme.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I was wondering that from the beginning. They won't even give him an [official] for his thread.
> 
> I probably wouldn't even be here if it wasn't for Jiiks work on the Dark Theme.


Yep! I wouldn't be happy with OCN right now if it weren't for Jiiks helping me with my theme. Thanks to him (and agawthrop), I almost have exactly what I began wanting as soon as I saw this new turd that OCN dumped on us. I probably would have quit coming here just like I did when Huddler went live on here.
.


----------



## TheReciever

It's not like laptop users are welcome here, then take away overclock.net and make it a horrible experience on mobile.

Yeah, I was heavily considering just going full time at another forum


----------



## perfectblade

Buy a new high rez lappy. They exist. They are great for web browsing too


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Buy a new high rez lappy. They exist. They are great for web browsing too


Kind of case in point I think here.

If you'll take a look at what I use, its only laptops. I use 1920x1080 17" panel on my laptop with 21" 1920x1080 and 21" 1600x900 with a 17" 5:4 monitor as extensions.

I dont need more than 1080p to game, not sure why I would need more for browsing.


----------



## Blaise170

The new site is great, I get this message almost every time I try to visit.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep! I wouldn't be happy with OCN right now if it weren't for Jiiks helping me with my theme. Thanks to him (and agawthrop), I almost have exactly what I began wanting as soon as I saw this new turd that OCN dumped on us. *I probably would have quit coming here just like I did when Huddler went live on here.*
> .


lol, you too? I stopped coming here for years after they dropped vbulletin. Hudder got better, that's for sure.


----------



## X-Nine

I'll have to toy around with this stuff later this week. I can understand code fairly ok, but i can't write it worth a damn. Kind of like people who can understand a language but can't speak it.

You're looking at the guy who couldn't get hello world working.

Something has to be done because this interface is not mobile friendly whatsoever, and I do a lot of catching up on my phone at my day job.


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys,

A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:


Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?

We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.

Thanks!


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:


I don't usually use the mobile site, but when I do, I use the mobile site. lol

I think it's ok. I don't ever do much reading on it, just to look at replies on subscribed threads when I'm bored and don't have easy access to my desktop.

Sorry I can't really comment on it more. It's adequate. There's far too much content here to deal with a mobile site, IMO.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:
> 
> Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?
> 
> We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.
> 
> Thanks!


The current version is far too stark. The monochrome color scheme isn't visually appealing. Modernizing the site is all well and good, but I would reconsider changing the color scheme.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:
> 
> Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?
> 
> We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.
> 
> Thanks!




This is what it looks like for me on my cell.

I can't view people's sigs. A lot of the time people are asking for help with a psu or laptop they aren't going to be kind enough to include those details in there post. It's assumed that because this is a dominant desktop forum that people are viewing from a 13"+ panel and not 4"-5.5" mobile devices.

If I'm viewing from my mobile device, it's because I found a slot in time where I can track threads I'm working in, or track the laptops sub forum that I am subbed to. All that is impeded if I have to zoom 3x for the drop down instead just selecting subscriptions like I had done before.

I guess it's my fault though. A large portion of my purchasing decision in what cell phone was largely how it handled the desktop site. I have "request desktop site" set on my browser as typically the tools are less advanced for mobile skins or tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:
> 
> Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?
> 
> We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.
> 
> Thanks!


I often switch between the two unless i'm on my iPad/Desktop. I prefer to use the Mobile site most of the time on my Phone, but I like seeing "LATEST DISCUSSIONS" and also "NEWS" which requires me to switch to the Mobile version.

Besides that, I like the Mobile version when i'm on my phone!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Visited the mobile version for the first time, posting from it now actually, I can see where some see it as lack of color for modern devices with great screens, but it does look complete and simplified since you have less space to work. I only spent a few minutes on it, but I don't see the mobile version really being an issue or top priority to adjust.


----------



## Blaise170

The mobile version looks pretty much the same other than changing the colors from blue to black.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What's the point of having two different layouts when you scroll? The navigation bar glitches and flickers when you're at the very top and scroll down. It looks broken.

There's plenty of room for the "The pursuit of performance" text in the scrolling nav bar. Just use that one on the top as well so it doesn't flicker.

In other words, instead of looking like this when scrolled all the way up:


Have it look like this instead, and have it keep the "The pursuit of performance" text when you scroll:


A minor difference, but enough to make it look like finished product.

Also with the above change, could we have a user option to change the nav bar's position, so it's attached to the page instead of fixed floating on top?

Like so:


Again, this looks more like a finished product.


----------



## Duality92

The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.


That element doesn't exist. The same element for that was used so that it gave you a visual cue that you couldn't rep yourself. And... well... that's gone too.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.
> 
> 
> 
> That element doesn't exist. The same element for that was used so that it gave you a visual cue that you couldn't rep yourself. And... well... that's gone too.
Click to expand...

This (and the similar missing state indication on the multi quote button) are both defects that are currently undergoing dev for a fix.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:
> 
> Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?
> 
> We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.
> 
> Thanks!


The mobile skin absolutely sucks. Lacks the newly posted in, news, and subscribed forums section that I utilize the most out of this site.

The mobile site is the default for mobile devices, so don't you think it's a bit odd that most of us are purposefully going out of our ways to avoid it?

The layout pre-facelift wasn't completely borked on small devices ( can even be recreated with moving the browser to a smaller form factor ). What's worse? This isn't limited to "mobile" devices. I more than often use two windows side-by-side and on a 1920x1080 screen that means a width of 960 pixels which is pretty adept to most mobile devices browsing on the "desktop" version of the site. Side-scrolling also sucks for this use ( though, I've fixed that issue for myself ).

Example:



Honestly, adding a simple media-query for a few objects to adjust to smaller screens would take all of 10 minutes to be done and you wouldn't have any issues.


----------



## wickedout

Is the login for Firefox ever going to work again? Before the update I didn't have to type in my username and password. Just click log in and walla my info. was there. I do like the black layout much better then the old blue and gray format.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Is the login for Firefox ever going to work again? Before the update I didn't have to type in my username and password. Just click log in and walla my info. was there. I do like the black layout much better then the old blue and gray format.


This too.

Firefox is auto-filling the wrong text boxes. Not surprising since you guys made it harder for members to log-in, requiring an extra click to access the log-in area. Why not put all the info - registration for new members and sign-in for current ones - in the same dialogue? Or at least do it the other way around? Put the sign-up in a secondary dialogue box and the sign-in in the the primary one. People who aren't members and just browse the forums won't click on that icon unless out of curiosity and unless they really want to register they won't go there again. Existing members however will always go there to sign-in. It seems like the priorities are wrong in this one.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Not sure if it helps auto-fill in, but instead of clicking the person icon, click subscriptions and it will say "you need to sign in for that" and the only form to fill in is the sign in as a member area.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!


You posted this update couple of days ago. How is the progress on this matter? I have a problem with the log in procedure, as well... I have described my problem in previous posts. Please, do something about it.

Thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yep! I wouldn't be happy with OCN right now if it weren't for Jiiks helping me with my theme. Thanks to him (and agawthrop), I almost have exactly what I began wanting as soon as I saw this new turd that OCN dumped on us. *I probably would have quit coming here just like I did when Huddler went live on here.*
> .
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you too? I stopped coming here for years after they dropped vbulletin. Hudder got better, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

Whoa, and I thought that I was the only one. If I had a life, then I never would have come back. I went crazy: all I was doing every day without OCN was, I was trying desperately to pass the time by watching stupid YouTube videos, playing video games even when I didn't feel like it, napping in my chair, watching movies, watching stupid YouTube videos, playing video games even when I didn't feel like it, napping in my chair, watching movies, and going bonkers.

Finally in June of 2012, I cracked and I came back. I just couldn't take it anymore. I need OCN. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> I'll have to toy around with this stuff later this week. I can understand code fairly ok, but i can't write it worth a damn. Kind of like people who can understand a language but can't speak it.
> 
> You're looking at the guy who couldn't get hello world working.
> 
> Something has to be done because this interface is not mobile friendly whatsoever, and I do a lot of catching up on my phone at my day job.


Hey, I'm in the same boat: I don't know how to code anything either. I, too, would never be able to get Hello World working; not even if my life depended on it. I'd have to Google it first. heh All I know how to do when it comes to programming is copy/paste. Even so, with this CSS code and JavaScript (Stylish and Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey), I found that it's actually surprisingly easy to figure out what does what here and there. All you have to do is carefully read through the code and sometimes things will stand out as being easy to understand. Don't get me wrong: it's not easy to decipher *ALL* of it, but definitely *some* of it.

Sometimes you end up changing some tiny part of the code just out of curiosity and then you suddenly find that you have control over something that you wanted to have control over, like a color, or the behavior of something - or the look, etc. Sometimes what you're reading in the code is plainly obvious, but yes, most of the time it's not and you have to play around with it - even though you feel like a deer in headlights. Most of the time for me, all the code in front of me is a big mystery. However, I still managed to figure things out just enough to tweak things here and there to improve what I was given just slightly. I'd say that I mostly changed colors and other super-easy things like that (I didn't know that it was easy, and you'd be surprised how easy things are for you too). I also became very familiar with certain bits of code to the point where I knew what it was for just by glancing at it - but I still don't understand the code - but I don't have to either. It works, and that's all that matters to me.

Have you tried our new theme yet? It's very impressive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.


I'm going to see if I can get that to happen in my theme! I got the Multi button to change color when pressed down though (like, it stays that color until you click it again). My theme uses bright red for the Multi button.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The rep button doesn't change color once rep has been given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That element doesn't exist. The same element for that was used so that it gave you a visual cue that you couldn't rep yourself. And... well... that's gone too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This (and the similar missing state indication on the multi quote button) are both defects that are currently undergoing dev for a fix.
Click to expand...

I don't see what's difficult about it. Agawthrop figured it out and gave me the code:

Code:



Code:


.btn.depressed {
    background-color: #YourColorHere!important;
}

I'm using red with a 1-pixel border of OCN Blue:

Code:



Code:


.btn.depressed {
    background-color: #FF0000!important;
    border: 1px solid #46566B!important;
}

Jiiks and agawthrop would be proud because I figured out that border all by myself. Seriously, that, to me, is a big accomplishment.

Anyway, so yeah, what's so difficult? Agawthrop figured this out with very simple code. Are your people still learning how to program or what? I would bet you anything that Jiiks and agawthrop could figure out the Rep+ button too, and I already have a post in my theme's old thread asking them. It's right here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581044/the-way-that-it-probably-should-have-been-this-thread-is-no-longer-its-home/#post_24637865 Subscribe and wait for their replies.

In the meantime, try my theme and see for yourself how much better it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1581409/theme-a-new-face-for-overclock-net-perhaps-the-way-it-should-have-been/

Maybe you'd be better off offering to pay Jiiks and agawthrop to take care of everything for you. They'd clearly do a *MUCH* better job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Is the login for Firefox ever going to work again? Before the update I didn't have to type in my username and password. Just click log in and walla my info. was there. I do like the black layout much better then the old blue and gray format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too.
> 
> Firefox is auto-filling the wrong text boxes. Not surprising since you guys made it harder for members to log-in, requiring an extra click to access the log-in area. Why not put all the info - registration for new members and sign-in for current ones - in the same dialogue? Or at least do it the other way around? Put the sign-up in a secondary dialogue box and the sign-in in the the primary one. People who aren't members and just browse the forums won't click on that icon unless out of curiosity and unless they really want to register they won't go there again. Existing members however will always go there to sign-in. It seems like the priorities are wrong in this one.
Click to expand...

Or, I have an idea: give us back what we had before. I don't see why it's so difficult.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if it helps auto-fill in, but instead of clicking the person icon, click subscriptions and it will say "you need to sign in for that" and the only form to fill in is the sign in as a member area.


That only works when you have the script installed that puts Subscriptions and Private Messages on the navbar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> As an update for those of you experiencing issues with your browser not being able to autofill usernames / passwords - I have finally managed to reproduce this issue and get a screencast recorded, we are now working on a fix. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this update couple of days ago. How is the progress on this matter? I have a problem with the log in procedure, as well... I have described my problem in previous posts. Please, do something about it.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

This. We're getting tired of waiting. I'm probably just going to ask Jiiks and agawthrop if they can find a way to add something like this to our theme. After all, any improvements we make will probably be made to OCN Dark too since that's Jiiks' theme.
.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello...

I am trying to post a message and to upload some screenshots but when I enable the Full Page Editor nothing is showing... No buttons to uploads screenshots, no button to post a link, nothing... IF you are in the process of building this right now, as I am typing this post, please ignore it. Otherwise, please fix it because I cannot do anything.... I can only post text like this post.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, now our new theme fixes two of the most annoying problems:


We have made the Multi button turn bright red when you click it. It turns back to normal when you click it again.
We made it so the Rep+ button is grayed-out when you've already Repped that post. It's also grayed-out on your own posts as well!

Fortunately, this code does not require the theme in order to work (actually, there's a *lot* of code in both this theme *and* in OCN Dark as well that could be used all by itself...)

Here's the surprisingly-simple CSS code for these two awesome fixes:

*CSS for the Multi button:*

Code:



Code:


.btn.depressed {
    background-color: #FF0000!important;
    border: 1px solid #FF0000!important;
}

FF0000 is red. If you have a preferred color in mind, then please tell me what you want and I'll help you get it. If you'd rather do it yourself, then just look up the "hex" code for your color. Or, you can come up with an RGB combination and then use an RGB to Hex converter online.

*CSS for the Rep+ button:*

Code:



Code:


.component.rating .btn.rating-button.post-rated {
    background-color: #A1A8B4!important;
    border: 1px solid #A1A8B4!important;
}

A1A8B4 is the gray that's used by OCN the instant you click it. By using this color in the code, it *stays* that color. I was using a different gray at first, but it just didn't look good going from one gray to another. It looks far better just going gray with the "busy" icon for a second and then STAYING that shade of gray!

If you have any questions, such as how to use these scripts, then I will help you. For now, if you have Mozilla Firefox, then install the super-light extension called Stylish:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/stylish/?src=external-userstyleshome

Go into Stylish, start a blank new script and then copy and paste this into the script:

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {
.btn.depressed {
    background-color: #FF0000!important;
    border: 1px solid #FF0000!important;
}
.component.rating .btn.rating-button.post-rated {
    background-color: #A1A8B4!important;
    border: 1px solid #A1A8B4!important;
}

Give it a name in the long white bar at the top and then click the Save button. Close the tab, and now you're good to go! Change the colors as you see fit by changing "#FF0000" or "A1A8B4" to whatever you want.

If you try my theme and you start thinking to yourself that you only like certain parts of it but not the rest, then tell me what those parts are and I will see what I can do!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello...
> 
> I am trying to post a message and to upload some screenshots but when I enable the Full Page Editor nothing is showing... No buttons to uploads screenshots, no button to post a link, nothing... IF you are in the process of building this right now, as I am typing this post, please ignore it. Otherwise, please fix it because I cannot do anything.... I can only post text like this post.


Hello, anyone please!

Where are all those buttons that used to exist?! How can I upload a screenshot or post a hyperlink with the new Full Page Editor?! NO buttons appear on my browser anymore!! I cannot set a word to bold or Italics... Nothing! What is going on?? Anyone, please?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, anyone please!
> 
> Where are all those buttons that used to exist?! How can I upload a screenshot or post a hyperlink with the new Full Page Editor?! NO buttons appear on my browser anymore!! I cannot set a word to bold or Italics... Nothing! What is going on?? Anyone, please?


Yeah, you have to restart your browser. Something got screwed up for a moment but it's working again.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, you have to restart your browser. Something got screwed up for a moment but it's working again.


I have restarted my browser, Opera latest stable, many times but nothing changed! I see NO buttons in the Full Page Editor!

Right now I am writing from....Internet Explorer





















....
With this browser the buttons in the Full Page Editor appear!

What is going on, please? Is it the add-ons I am using on Opera? This has *NEVER* happened to me before (with Opera)!

Can someone responsible for this site reply to me, please?

Thank you, TwoCables, for your reply! I appreciate it! A person responsible for this site , though, should reply...............


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have restarted my browser, Opera latest stable, many times but nothing changed! I see NO buttons in the Full Page Editor!
> 
> Right now I am writing from....Internet Explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> With this browser the buttons in the Full Page Editor appear!
> 
> What is going on, please? Is it the add-ons I am using on Opera? This has *NEVER* happened to me before (with Opera)!
> 
> Can someone responsible for this site reply to me, please?
> 
> Thank you, TwoCables, for your reply! I appreciate it! A person responsible for this site , though, should reply...............


Sigh. I bet they changed something again without testing it first. This is getting very old VERY fast. It's developing/programming 101: test it thoroughly before it goes live. Duh.


----------



## SeriousTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Is the login for Firefox ever going to work again? Before the update I didn't have to type in my username and password. Just click log in and walla my info. was there. I do like the black layout much better then the old blue and gray format.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> This too.
> 
> Firefox is auto-filling the wrong text boxes. Not surprising since you guys made it harder for members to log-in, requiring an extra click to access the log-in area. Why not put all the info - registration for new members and sign-in for current ones - in the same dialogue? Or at least do it the other way around? Put the sign-up in a secondary dialogue box and the sign-in in the the primary one. People who aren't members and just browse the forums won't click on that icon unless out of curiosity and unless they really want to register they won't go there again. Existing members however will always go there to sign-in. It seems like the priorities are wrong in this one.


Please fix this ! ...I keep checking but same problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Not sure if it helps auto-fill in, but instead of clicking the person icon, click subscriptions and it will say "you need to sign in for that" and the only form to fill in is the sign in as a member area.


The option to subscribe isn't visible unless I'm logged in... so that doesn't help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You posted this update couple of days ago. How is the progress on this matter? I have a problem with the log in procedure, as well... I have described my problem in previous posts. Please, do something about it.
> 
> Thank you.


Please , more information and when can we expect something ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> The option to subscribe isn't visible unless I'm logged in... so that doesn't help.


That only works if you're using the script that puts Subscriptions and Private Messages on the navbar.


----------



## LostParticle

In order to help the team who are making the changes I will say the following:

I use Opera, latest stable version.
My Add-ons: DisconnectMe, AdGuard, HTTPs Everywhere, uBlock Origin, Ghostery.

In addition, I run CCleaner Professional and everything besides Passwords and Fill-in information, is automatically cleared when my browser is closing. I always log-out and close my browser when I finish from this site.

Under the previous settings from today I cannot see the buttons on the newly added Full Page Editor. Until yesterday with the previous editor I had no problem.

On Internet Explorer, where I have no Add-ons because I never use it, I see the buttons.

I hope this helps you. Please fix it!

Thank you


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In order to help the team who are making the changes I will say the following:
> 
> I use Opera, latest stable version.
> My Add-ons: DisconnectMe, AdGuard, HTTPs Everywhere, uBlock Origin, Ghostery.
> 
> In addition, I run CCleaner Professional and everything besides Passwords and Fill-in information, is automatically cleared when my browser is closing. I always log-out and close my browser when I finish from this site.
> 
> Under the previous settings from today I cannot see the buttons on the newly added Full Page Editor. Until yesterday with the previous editor I had no problem.
> 
> On Internet Explorer, where I have no Add-ons because I never use it, I see the buttons.
> 
> I hope this helps you. Please fix it!
> 
> Thank you


Can you test this in Firefox for a moment?


----------



## hermitmaster

I would recommend to Chipp, ENTERPRISE, and anyone else making decisions that there be three or four environments for the site: development, test, beta a.k.a. stage or UAT (optional), and production. That's the way things get done out in the wild. Changing code in the production site without adequate testing shouldn't be done ever. Hell, I have to go through a minimum of three deployments, testing, and a change management board review before I can move any code into a production environment.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Can you test this in Firefox for a moment?


Would you like to know what I have thought, for a moment, since feedback in regard to this matter comes rarely? I have thought to even dedicate an entire browser just for this site, since I visit it so regularly! The point though is that even if I will install Firefox or one of its flavors, or even Google Chrome, I will definitely want to use the same Add-ons I am now using or similar ones! Now, IF Firefox or Chrome will work with these Add-ons then...fine! I will dedicate an entire browser JUST for OCN!...

I will wait for some Feedback and then I will try Firefox with the exact same Add-ons I mentioned earlier.


----------



## TwoCables

For example: your new Alert Bar doesn't work consistently. It's so annoyingly inconsistent that I angrily disabled it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I would recommend to Chipp, ENTERPRISE, and anyone else making decisions that there be three or four environments for the site: development, test, beta a.k.a. stage or UAT (optional), and production. That's the way things get done out in the wild. Changing code in the production site without adequate testing shouldn't be done ever. Hell, I have to go through a minimum of three deployments, testing, and a change management board review before I can move any code into a production environment.


VERY nice idea, coming from a Professional!

PS: forgive me for being so upset but I have prepared some BIOS and Windows Screenshots to reply to a guy in regard to the CPU SA Offset Voltage on i7-4790K and now, for quite a few hours, I cannot!







Because I canNOT post any screenshots!









I suppose I will use...........................Internet Explorer


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> VERY nice idea, coming from a Professional!
> 
> PS: forgive me for being so upset but I have prepared some BIOS and Windows Screenshots to reply to a guy in regard to the CPU SA Offset Voltage on i7-4790K and now, for quite a few hours, I cannot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I canNOT post any screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I will use...........................Internet Explorer


Yep I complained about that earlier in the thread, the first thing you learn in software engineering is test, test, and test your test. I understand that bugs still happen but there shouldn't be this many problems for a production environment.

Also this is a bandaid fix, but use the







tags.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Yep I complained about that earlier in the thread, the first thing you learn in software engineering is test, test, and test your test. I understand that bugs still happen but there shouldn't be this many problems for a production environment.
> 
> Also this is a bandaid fix, but use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags.


Hello from Internet Explorer with no Add-ons















I posted my reply to that guy.

I don't know about the tag you are referring to but I cannot even upload a picture / screenshot. I see no buttons, no options at all, in that full page editor. I see no buttons at all in the regular message box, either. All this are new bugs for me today.

Oh! And another thing! The Forums drop down menu does not work! I hover my cursor over it and nothing happens! Until yesterday, with all my Add-ons, it dropped down. Today it does nothing.

Logging out. Bye.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> The option to subscribe isn't visible unless I'm logged in... so that doesn't help.


Ahh sorry, I forgot I added the code to show PMs and Subs on the navbar and not be built into the avatar drop down menu. So with that tweak installed, you can do it quicker, but agreed it still isnt ideal or should be necessary.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I don't know about the tag you are referring to but I cannot even upload a picture / screenshot. I see no buttons, no options at all, in that full page editor. I see no buttons at all in the regular message box, either. All this are new bugs for me today.


He is just saying instead of pressing the button, you can manually type in the commands if you know what they are. So in the case of an image it is:








Same goes for bold, * "text" * and i guess probably all the others...
(I couldnt figure out how to get the commands to show up and not actually do their respective command, had to quote Blaise170's post to find out how he did it lol, good work)

*Edit: looks like TwoCables might be saying you cant do this anyway...*


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello from Internet Explorer with no Add-ons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my reply to that guy.
> 
> I don't know about the tag you are referring to but I cannot even upload a picture / screenshot. I see no buttons, no options at all, in that full page editor. I see no buttons at all in the regular message box, either. All this are new bugs for me today.
> 
> Oh! And another thing! The Forums drop down menu does not work! I hover my cursor over it and nothing happens! Until yesterday, with all my Add-ons, it dropped down. Today it does nothing.
> 
> Logging out. Bye.


Oh, I know what that is. Your installation of Opera is unable to access *yahooapis.com* for some reason. When I block this in NoScript, I get *ALL* of the same problems you're having. With it blocked, I can't even press Alt+S to submit a post or a PM. Literally, like, almost nothing works without access to *yahooapis.com*. I also can't do any formatting keyboard shortcuts - nothing works.
.


----------



## LostParticle

@mrtbahgs
I was aware about the commands for text: *bold* and _italics_ seem to work this way, right now when posting from Opera. When it comes to the image (screenshot) though, I always upload them from my Desktop.

@TwoCables
Thank you for your observation and support. The point though remains: WHY OCN editing was functioning perfectly for me until yesterday, with the same browser and all its Add-ons, and today it does not function? I have not changed anything. I have not added any other Add-ons. I don't know IF something from my part (browser, Add-ons) has been updated without me realizing it. I don't think so, though. Same browser and settings. Yesterday it worked. Today it does not work.

Anyway..........

I will try to uninstall ALL my Add-ons and then install them one by one to discover the problem.

*UPDATE*
I had to remove AdGuard and now everything works again. I have left all my other Add-ons installed (_DisconnectMe, HTTPs Everywhere, uBlock Origin, Ghostery_). Does anyone know how should I set AdGuard to work?

*UPDATE 2:*
I added AdGuard back and now it works!


----------



## TwoCables

I just told you that yahooapis.com was being blocked and yet you asked a second time. heh That's why it was AdGuard. I don't know why it's working after uninstalling it and reinstalling it though. I don't use Opera and I've never heard of AdGuard, but I would bet you ANYTHING that it was blocking yahooapis.com for some reason.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa, and I thought that I was the only one. If I had a life, then I never would have come back. I went crazy: all I was doing every day without OCN was, I was trying desperately to pass the time by watching stupid YouTube videos, playing video games even when I didn't feel like it, napping in my chair, watching movies, watching stupid YouTube videos, playing video games even when I didn't feel like it, napping in my chair, watching movies, and going bonkers.
> 
> Finally in June of 2012, I cracked and I came back. I just couldn't take it anymore. I need OCN. :/


I stopped coming here for the most part... I'd come back to research an upgrade, then just disappear again. I don't have much of a life, but I frequent other forums as well, so I just paid more attention to them until I came back here looking to upgrade my 2600k and 580GTX. Kept the CPU, got a 980, bought a 21:9 and then found Jiik's Dark Theme. I've been coming back regularly since I found this theme.

BTW, just loaded OCN on IE. No disrespect intended for the Hudder devs, but, I'm sorry, it looks horrible... the floating nav bar is not very useful and a half decade out of style and the scroll down effect doesn't seem neat, the resize feels like a glitch and is really annoying... a dev team of professional coders can't even compete with what Jiiks and others have done as a free third party mod in their free time. That's really sad. And I know they've added a bit more functionality... maybe on the back end things run better, but all I still see is a clone of vbulletin.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I just told you that yahooapis.com was being blocked and yet you asked a second time. heh That's why it was AdGuard. I don't know why it's working after uninstalling it and reinstalling it though. I don't use Opera and I've never heard of AdGuard, but I would bet you ANYTHING that it was blocking yahooapis.com for some reason.


Okay, okay don't shoot, haha!









New to all this myself - did not fully understood you the 1st time. Anyway, to add one last thing to all this, perhaps another member might be helped: after re-installing the AdGuard Add-on in Opera, it takes you to its web-page to enable a few blocking features. The different thing that I did this time, and that I was not doing before, is that it has an option at the end saying something about "if you want to participate in this beta feature to help us improve AdGuard" or something like that... This time I have un-ticked this feature. I did not select it, this time. This is how everything works now they way it used to.

Thank you.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I stopped coming here for the most part... I'd come back to research an upgrade, then just disappear again. I don't have much of a life, but I frequent other forums as well, so I just paid more attention to them until I came back here looking to upgrade my 2600k and 580GTX. Kept the CPU, got a 980, bought a 21:9 and then found Jiik's Dark Theme. I've been coming back regularly since I found this theme.
> 
> BTW, just loaded OCN on IE. No disrespect intended for the Hudder devs, but, I'm sorry, it looks horrible... the floating nav bar is not very useful and a half decade out of style and the scroll down effect doesn't seem neat, the resize feels like a glitch and is really annoying... a dev team of professional coders can't even compete with what Jiiks and others have done as a free third party mod in their free time. That's really sad. And I know they've added a bit more functionality... maybe on the back end things run better, but all I still see is a clone of vbulletin.


For me an interesting side effect of them having made the favicon black and thus I can't see it in my bookmarks toolbar is that the navbar logo / link to OCN's main page has suddenly become useful when I want to go to the main page in the middle or end of a thread page.









And this is why I keep saying that reading telemetry data without talking to people about how they actually use software, in this case the site, can lead to misguided conclusions.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> For me an interesting side effect of them having made the favicon black and thus I can't see it in my bookmarks toolbar is that the navbar logo / link to OCN's main page has suddenly become useful when I want to go to the main page in the middle or end of a thread page.


If you're in the middle, you scroll up or down to Forum Nav: dropdown or to the navigation links:


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I stopped coming here for the most part... I'd come back to research an upgrade, then just disappear again. I don't have much of a life, *but I frequent other forums as well*


lol I had nothing.







Today though, I do have a couple of other forums I am on, but they are extremely slow.

I guess the reason why I didn't try to join other forums that are similar to OCN could be that maybe I didn't want to betray it or "cheat on" it. lol I seriously don't know the real reason, so I really do have to speculate like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> so I just paid more attention to them until I came back here looking to upgrade my 2600k and 580GTX. Kept the CPU, got a 980, bought a 21:9 and then found Jiik's Dark Theme. I've been coming back regularly since I found this theme.


Yep! Thanks to this theme that I am creating with the excellent help of Jiiks and agawthrop, I have completely done a 180° turn on the feelings I had on the day that OCN dumped their new theme on us. I have to admit that OCN actually did me a favor, but it never would have BEEN a favor if it weren't for TheBadBull. Actually, if it weren't for andrews2547 because he showed us his post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24622917 When I saw that, I first was like, "I'd rather not have to do all that work. That's stupid." I was still pissed off. Then 50 minutes later: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24622989 I was hooked. This theme was officially born at that moment. It's only 5 days old now and look at how much it has grown! They grow up so fast, don't they?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> BTW, just loaded OCN on IE. No disrespect intended for the Hudder devs, but, I'm sorry, it looks horrible... the floating nav bar is not very useful and a half decade out of style and the scroll down effect doesn't seem neat, the resize feels like a glitch and is really annoying... a dev team of professional coders can't even compete with what Jiiks and others have done as a free third party mod in their free time. That's really sad. And I know they've added a bit more functionality... maybe on the back end things run better, but all I still see is a clone of vbulletin.


I don't even see a clone of vBulletin. I just see garbage. Like you said, there are OCN members who could run circles around these guys without any effort! It's pathetic. OCN is supposed to be this huge high-profile top-quality website. It's supposed to be just about the best there is. So, what's the deal here? I could have made a better platform than this, and I don't even know how to make Hello World! This is extremely frustrating.

However, I have to thank everyone at OCN who are behind all this because they actually did us a huge favor. What we have going here with "my" theme is far better than that crap they dumped on us on last Monday, and that crap made this theme possible. Now, I never looked at OCN Dark before last Monday, so I don't know how far he improved OCN, if he improved it at all other than just changing the colors, but this theme actually FIXES things. It ADDRESSES IRRITATIONS THAT EVERYONE HAS. It takes this rotten trash and makes it become a huge solid block of expertly-carved PURE gold that's also studded with hundreds of huge rare diamonds! lol It's a masterpiece so far, and it's only going to get better because I'm not going to stop until I can't think of any other ways to improve it. Even then, other people will be requesting improvements!







I LOVE IT!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, okay don't shoot, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to all this myself - did not fully understood you the 1st time. Anyway, to add one last thing to all this, perhaps another member might be helped: after re-installing the AdGuard Add-on in Opera, it takes you to its web-page to enable a few blocking features. The different thing that I did this time, and that I was not doing before, is that it has an option at the end saying something about "if you want to participate in this beta feature to help us improve AdGuard" or something like that... This time I have un-ticked this feature. I did not select it, this time. This is how everything works now they way it used to.
> 
> Thank you.


Uh-oh. That's not a good sign. What if that means they will be blocking yahooapis.com in the next stable release? Find out now how to allow certain things!

Anyway, I apologize for that last post of mine. I was a bit too insensitive there. :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> And this is why I keep saying that reading telemetry data without talking to people about how they actually use software, in this case the site, can lead to misguided conclusions.


Exactly. Thank you.

I said this earlier, but in a very different way. I still haven't seen a reply from anyone at OCN yet. All I got so far were member replies. Sigh. They should replace their entire team with Jiiks and agawthrop and pay them a huge 6-figure salary. heh They could turn this place into the best damn website on the internet.

Oh wait.... there's one major problem with that: it's a *good* idea.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> lol I had nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today though, I do have a couple of other forums I am on, but they are extremely slow.
> 
> I guess the reason why I didn't try to join other forums that are similar to OCN could be that maybe I didn't want to betray it or "cheat on" it. lol I seriously don't know the real reason, so I really do have to speculate like that.


Well, I didn't actually join any sites or anything like OCN. I've been a forum hoar since there have been forums, Usenet before that. I have a car forum I go to, a guitar forum, and a few other places where I used to go. vBulletin is my forum of preference though, so if it's not vBulletin I don't even bother.

Quote:


> Yep! Thanks to this theme that I am creating with the excellent help of Jiiks and agawthrop, I have completely done a 180° turn on the feelings I had on the day that OCN dumped their new theme on us. I have to admit that OCN actually did me a favor, but it never would have BEEN a favor if it weren't for TheBadBull. Actually, if it weren't for andrews2547 because he showed us his post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24622917 When I saw that, I first was like, "I'd rather not have to do all that work. That's stupid." I was still pissed off. Then 50 minutes later: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24622989 I was hooked. This theme was officially born at that moment. It's only 5 days old now and look at how much it has grown! They grow up so fast, don't they?


All of the new recent changes are really cool. They certainly make this site a lot better, but the Dark theme itself is all I really needed. All the other functionality, like having your subscriptions on the main page floater is really nice. I was missing that after the recent change.

Quote:


> I don't even see a clone of vBulletin. I just see garbage. Like you said, there are OCN members who could run circles around these guys without any effort! It's pathetic. OCN is supposed to be this huge high-profile top-quality website. It's supposed to be just about the best there is. So, what's the deal here? I could have made a better platform than this, and I don't even know how to make Hello World! This is extremely frustrating.


lol That's a bit harsh... after a few years, I actually liked Hudder (before the latest changes)... the reason I like it because it so closely mimics vbulletin that I'm finally ok with it.

Quote:


> However, I have to thank everyone at OCN who are behind all this because they actually did us a huge favor. What we have going here with "my" theme is far better than that crap they dumped on us on last Monday, and that crap made this theme possible. Now, I never looked at OCN Dark before last Monday, so I don't know how far he improved OCN, if he improved it at all other than just changing the colors, but this theme actually FIXES things. It ADDRESSES IRRITATIONS THAT EVERYONE HAS. It takes this rotten trash and makes it become a huge solid block of expertly-carved PURE gold that's also studded with hundreds of huge rare diamonds! lol It's a masterpiece so far, and it's only going to get better because I'm not going to stop until I can't think of any other ways to improve it. Even then, other people will be requesting improvements!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!


Most of these irritations are from the newest version of OCN. Before the recent changes all OCN needed was a Dark Theme. If you realize, most of the Dark Theme had already been completed. It's just the newest batch of changes frustrated quite a few users into action and luckily the Dark Theme had been around for a while with most of the visual bugs worked out. The new changes broke some of that and also managed to get the Dark Theme a lot of attention, now we have OCN the way we regular users want and not the way they interpret metrics from everyone who visits.

And yeah, the only thing I've found worthy of putting in my sig is the link to the Dark Theme... because from the beginning, even when it was only partially complete, was far better than Vanilla OCN.

BTW, I remember when Jiiks had less than 20 rep... he's gotten quite a few accolades just for his work. It's just amazing... and all the additional help being directed towards it has led to an explosion of positive changes. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Well, I didn't actually join any sites or anything like OCN. I've been a forum hoar since there have been forums, Usenet before that. I have a car forum I go to, a guitar forum, and a few other places where I used to go. vBulletin is my forum of preference though, so if it's not vBulletin I don't even bother.
> All of the new recent changes are really cool. They certainly make this site a lot better, but the Dark theme itself is all I really needed. All the other functionality, like having your subscriptions on the main page floater is really nice. I was missing that after the recent change.
> lol That's a bit harsh... after a few years, I actually liked Hudder (before the latest changes)... the reason I like it because it so closely mimics vbulletin that I'm finally ok with it.
> Most of these irritations are from the newest version of OCN. Before the recent changes all OCN needed was a Dark Theme. If you realize, most of the Dark Theme had already been completed. It's just the newest batch of changes frustrated quite a few users into action and luckily the Dark Theme had been around for a while with most of the visual bugs worked out. The new changes broke some of that and also managed to get the Dark Theme a lot of attention, now we have OCN the way we regular users want and not the way they interpret metrics from everyone who visits.
> 
> And yeah, the only thing I've found worthy of putting in my sig is the link to the Dark Theme... because from the beginning, even when it was only partially complete, was far better than Vanilla OCN.
> 
> BTW, I remember when Jiiks had less than 20 rep... he's gotten quite a few accolades just for his work. It's just amazing... and all the additional help being directed towards it has led to an explosion of positive changes. It's a wonderful thing.


Yeah, thanks to his help and agawthrop's (and TheBadBull's), we did a FANTASTIC job of turning a major negative into a major positive. It's almost mind-blowing to me what has come of this. When OCN launched their new theme, I thought that it was over for me. I didn't want to come back after that. I already hated Huddler enough, and then they put this on top of it. For me, it was like topping liver and onions with dumpster juice. This new theme we created though has completely replaced that entire plate of crap and replaced it with just about the finest meal that you could have ever asked for. Well, in my opinion. It's still improving too. I can feel it.
.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello...
> 
> I am trying to post a message and to upload some screenshots but when I enable the Full Page Editor nothing is showing... No buttons to uploads screenshots, no button to post a link, nothing... IF you are in the process of building this right now, as I am typing this post, please ignore it. Otherwise, please fix it because I cannot do anything.... I can only post text like this post.


This will not be due to the recent face lift changes. This will happen if you have security that filters/blocks Javascript based information. If you are still having issues then please adjust any web security settings you may have either within the browser or if you have third party security enabled then please also check your settings there.


----------



## TwoCables

We already figured it out.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> We already figured it out.


Good to know. It is something worth putting out there as we have had a few members from before the face lift who have had issues due to Javascript blocking.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Good to know. It is something worth putting out there as we have had a few members from before the face lift who have had issues due to Javascript blocking.


Yep, it was the beta version of AdGuard for Opera blocking yahooapis.org (I blocked it intentionally to help him troubleshoot and I ended up with the exact same list of problems - no more, no less). I've never heard of AdGuard nor do I use Opera, so I'm clueless as to why it would be blocking yahooapis.org, but he uninstalled it and installed the latest stable release and now it's fine.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This will not be due to the recent face lift changes. This will happen if you have security that filters/blocks Javascript based information. If you are still having issues then please adjust any web security settings you may have either within the browser or if you have third party security enabled then please also check your settings there.


Thank you, I have already resolved it, please see *post #721*, just leaving this for reference.

I think it's worth mentioning what I have done so far to make OCN work in my system:

1) I have removed the site from my bookmarks - specifically from Speed Dial in Opera. Then I re-added it.
2) I have uninstalled all my Add-ons, given in a previous post and then re-installed them again. The problem in my case was AdGuard, an Add-on available both on Chrome and Firefox, IF I recall correctly. In AdGuard I am not participating any more in the beta testing of some features.

Now all I am waiting is to see IF and when the log-in process will get fixed = to not have to type my credentials ever, like I used to, and IF and when some or all of the various improvements that have been suggested will become embodied in OCN.

Thank you.

PS: no, I had the stable version of AdGuard but I was just participating is some testing feature. I found it! Specifically, now I am not participating in the following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TwoCables

Ah, so that's why it was blocking yahooapis.com. Browsing security filters. Sheesh. Do they think they're going to be NoScript now too?


----------



## PontiacGTX

do you get this error on the right row of the page?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> do you get this error on the right row of the page?


lol

I'm not seeing it. I had to enable the right column to look. So, you can disable it in your Preferences if you want.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> lol
> 
> I'm not seeing it. I had to enable the right column to look. So, you can disable it in your Preferences if you want.


the error is still there


----------



## TwoCables

I had my theme all perfect and now this. lol I wish I had Jiiks' skills. I'm stuck until he can help.


----------



## mr soft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh, I know what that is. Your installation of Opera is unable to access *yahooapis.com* for some reason. When I block this in NoScript, I get *ALL* of the same problems you're having. With it blocked, I can't even press Alt+S to submit a post or a PM. Literally, like, almost nothing works without access to *yahooapis.com*. I also can't do any formatting keyboard shortcuts - nothing works.
> .


i just found this out playing with privacy badger on chrome,
why does this tracker yahooapis.com break half the site if you try to block it ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr soft*
> 
> i just found this out playing with privacy badger on chrome,
> why does this tracker yahooapis.com break half the site if you try to block it ?


Yahoo APIs. It provides APIs I guess. It makes stuff work maybe. An API is an Application Programming Interface. Without a specific API, stuff that was using it ceases to function. A simple example: lots of defraggers use the Windows defragging API. Without it, they wouldn't be able to defrag.


----------



## TwoCables

I have a question for Chipp and for anyone else who can answer this definitively:

Are you guys paying for the services being provided to you that have resulted in this new theme and these latest updates today?

I don't want this to create a rant section of this thread. I'm just concerned and worried. The quality of work they are giving you is VERY low. Their hearts aren't in it, and they suck at what they do, as evidenced by this theme and by these supposed fixes today for the Forums menu and the Multi button. I'm surprised they got the pagination buttons to end up being perfect. Of course, that's easy and it doesn't require anyone who cares to get it done correctly.

If anyone is wondering what I'm talking about, just scroll to the middle of a page and then hover over Forums. With the menu open, scroll up and scroll down. What happens? Does the Forums menu stay stuck to the navbar? Or does it stay stuck to the page? *This was supposedly fixed in today's update.*

Now, click a Multi button. Its text is underlined when the Multi button is enabled isn't it? Now hover your mouse over it and then hover away from it. The underlining goes away on hover. Now click somewhere neutral, like a blank space on the page. Now the underlining is gone and the Multi button is just fine. Now click the Multi button again to turn it off. It's underlined again, but it goes away on hover just like before. Now click a blank space *again* to turn off the "no underline on hover" trick that they amateurishly created here.

So again, I hope you guys aren't paying for this extremely low-quality work.
.

I swear, if I were an expert coder and programmer (and developer... there, now I've covered all the terms I know) and I were the only one working on these things for you guys, then none of these bugs would have made it to the production environment. Everything would have been flawless.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have a question for Chipp and for anyone else who can answer this definitively:
> 
> Are you guys paying for the services being provided to you that have resulted in this new theme and these latest updates today?


I was wondering earlier if Hudder is a separate entity or a core of OCN making their own forum software.

Quote:


> So again, I hope you guys aren't paying for this extremely low-quality work.


And again, I wouldn't go that far. Hudder has more features than vbulletin now while keeping a nearly identical user interface. The coding seems well done, it's the interface... the front end changes, basically the scripting, that's making this site feel awkward and clunky.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I was wondering earlier if Hudder is a separate entity or a core of OCN making their own forum software.
> And again, I wouldn't go that far. Hudder has more features than vbulletin now while keeping a nearly identical user interface. The coding seems well done, it's the interface... the front end changes, basically the scripting, that's making this site feel awkward and clunky.


I'm talking about all the bugs and crap with this new theme, and how these supposed fixes today were half-hearted at best and still aren't complete. Rank-amateurs. What's wrong with the people doing this work? Are they a bunch of depressed angry people who just want to go home, sit in front of the T.V. and pet their cat while they cry? Sigh.

It's like OCN asks them to fix something, they work on it and then say, "It's fixed" and then OCN is like, "Ok OCN members, it's fixed". Then I look at it and go, "LOL NO IT'S NOT". Like that multi button issue. Sure it changes color, but good lord. It's extremely sloppy. I sincerely doubt that it's behaving exactly as Chipp and the gang wanted.

Note: I'm testing this with all of my CSS and JavaScript enhancements completely disabled.

And now I'm seeing that error on the right-side column thing. This is hilarious. I mean this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> do you get this error on the right row of the page?


I don't know how much more of this can take.
.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm talking about all the bugs and crap with this new theme, and how these supposed fixes today were half-hearted at best and still aren't complete. Rank-amateurs. What's wrong with the people doing this work? Are they a bunch of depressed angry people who just want to go home, sit in front of the T.V. and pet their cat while they cry? Sigh.
> 
> It's like OCN asks them to fix something, they work on it and then say, "It's fixed" and then OCN is like, "Ok OCN members, it's fixed". Then I look at it and go, "LOL NO IT'S NOT". Like that multi button issue. Sure it changes color, but good lord. It's extremely sloppy. I sincerely doubt that it's behaving exactly as Chipp and the gang wanted.
> 
> Note: I'm testing this with all of my CSS and JavaScript enhancements completely disabled.
> .


Whether or not they're doing this with a third party... hudder or vbulletin, you still go through this process. I agree the changes are horrid... but having the Subs on the main titlebar has worked out nicely for me... I just wonder why they didn't think of that instead.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Whether or not they're doing this with a third party... hudder or vbulletin, you still go through this process. I agree the changes are horrid... but having the Subs on the main titlebar has worked out nicely for me... I just wonder why they didn't think of that instead.


You're being extremely forgiving. I'd expect this for a lowly rinky-dink little tiny site where it's just one amateur doing all the work, but this is OCN we're talking about here. I'm embarrassed! What is a new member going to think whey hover over the Forums menu in the middle of a page and then decide to scroll up or down for some reason? The menu sticks to the page!

Or the problems with the Multi button that I described. It's just sloppy. There's no excuse for it, not at OCN's level (unless they're hurtin' and this is the best they can get now).
.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Whether or not they're doing this with a third party... hudder or vbulletin, you still go through this process. I agree the changes are horrid... but having the Subs on the main titlebar has worked out nicely for me... I just wonder why they didn't think of that instead.
> 
> 
> 
> You're being extremely forgiving. I'd expect this for a lowly rinky-dink little tiny site where it's just one amateur doing all the work, but this is OCN we're talking about here.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'm just being fair I think. Overall, I finally like the features and UI of hudder, with the new floatie being the horrid exception until mods made it bearable.

I'm not happy that they didn't think about the form and function of the float bar a bit more before implementing it, I don't like how it resize glitches at all. But with the various mods, it's almost professional.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Nah, I'm just being fair I think. Overall, I finally like the features and UI of hudder, with the new floatie being the horrid exception until mods made it bearable.
> 
> I'm not happy that they didn't think about the form and function of the float bar a bit more before implementing it, I don't like how it resize glitches at all. But with the various mods, it's almost professional.


It seems you're not seeing what I'm saying. They claimed they fixed two things today:

The Forums menu sticks to the page when you scroll while it's open. They said they fixed it, but I'm not seeing any evidence of that. Maybe it's just on my end. Test it for yourself.

The Multi button changes color now, but it's very sloppy. Test it.

Are you seeing it? This isn't the end of it. There are annoying bugs that have existed since the beta testing stage of Huddler. Here we are 4 years later, and no fix. For any of them.

Like I said, I wouldn't care if this were some tiny rinky-dink little website that's being run by like 1 guy who has to do EVERYTHING. I'd be extremely foirgiving. This is OCN though.

After seeing how extremely easy it was for Jiiks and agawthrop to do everything they did for my theme, I just don't understand what the problem is. I bet they could fix the Forums menu problem too if I asked them. They also fixed the Multi button *FAR* better than those people did who are doing this work for OCN.
.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It seems you're not seeing what I'm saying. They claimed they fixed two things today:
> 
> The Forums menu sticks to the page when you scroll while it's open. They said they fixed it, but I'm not seeing any evidence of that. Maybe it's just on my end. Test it for yourself.
> 
> The Multi button changes color now, but it's very sloppy. Test it.
> 
> Are you seeing it? This isn't the end of it.


The Forums menu is working fine for me. I hover over it, it stays, when I move my pointer away for a second it disappears.

Yeah, the multiquote button looks sloppy. That doesn't affect my use of the forum. Id rather them fix the floatie first.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> The Forums menu is working fine for me. I hover over it, it stays, when I move my pointer away for a second it disappears.
> 
> Yeah, the multiquote button looks sloppy. That doesn't affect my use of the forum. Id rather them fix the floatie first.


No no no no, again, scroll up and down while the Forums menu is open. Start at the middle of a page.

The problem I'm talking about is, these things should be tested and perfected before making it go live for something like this. It's embarrassing that they accept this. If I were the one in charge of the multi button and I saw what was happening before it went live, I'd say "wait, it's not ready yet." It's not hard. Well, it's easy if you care...If your heart's not in it though, then you won't produce quality work.
.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No no no no, again, scroll up and down while the Forums menu is open.
> 
> The problem I'm talking about is, these things should be tested and perfected before making it go live for something like this. It's embarrassing that they accept this.


That's normal behavior for the forums menu for the way it's positioned. It even did it way back when I made my own floating menu way back


----------



## TFL Replica

Looks like link underlining on :hover has been fixed.

I like the new alert bar.

As previously mentioned, the "Topics Discussed" (tags) area displays an error message.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That's normal behavior for the forums menu. It even did it way back when I made my own floating menu way back


Well, the thing is, it shouldn't stick to the page. It should stick to the Forums button. That's the expected behavior. It looks like a beginner did this.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, the thing is, it shouldn't stick to the page. It should stick to the Forums button. That's the expected behavior. It looks like a beginner did this.


When it sticks to the page, it's much easier to quickly move to the desired button using the mouse-wheel.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, the thing is, it shouldn't stick to the page. It should stick to the Forums button. That's the expected behavior. It looks like a beginner did this.


It's position isn't relative to the forums button, it's statically placed outside of it's parent which makes making it scroll with the page a bit of a pain while having it open where it's at.

It's essentially part of the page, and not part of the navigation bar.


----------



## TwoCables

Then what did they fix? What was wrong with it before? They said an hour or so ago that the Forums menu is now fixed.


----------



## TwoCables

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580762/forums-drop-down-menu-does-not-have-a-fixed-position


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No no no no, again, scroll up and down while the Forums menu is open. Start at the middle of a page.


Ok, I see what you're talking about.

Yeah, it's an example of a good mistake.

You're being way too critical, IMO. Sorry.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Then what did they fix? What was wrong with it before? They said an hour or so ago that the Forums menu is now fixed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580762/forums-drop-down-menu-does-not-have-a-fixed-position


Think about this situation, if your screen is not tall enough, the menu will overflow off the screen essentially making any lower menu items useless.

Having it scroll with the page is the solution to that, really the only solution without borking the menu further.

You are definitely being much too critical on little issues.


----------



## TwoCables

Psshhh...


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Psshhh...




Web design/development is not quite as simple as "making something" and it being "proper".

Unfortunately, you have to design for every resolution out there there from mobile all the way up ( at which point you can really just set a max width and keep stuff centered for things bigger than 1920x1080, most of my websites are only ever 1000-1200px wide at most ).

You also have tons of other issues. Microsoft pretty much ignored web standards for the longest time ( though they're getting better ). And then even each browser engine itself renders things slightly different. And going beyond just the browser engine, each operating system with each different browser renders things differently. A site rendered with Firefox v41 on Linux will render different than a site rendered in Firefox v41 on Windows, and different still from Firefox v41 rendered on OS X.

There really is no "proper" way to do a lot of things, and a lot of it is just hackery and good luck that things even work half the time.


----------



## tpi2007

I noticed that we now have the option to have an alert bar at the bottom (turned on by default) telling us about the existence of new posts.

Correct me if I'm wrong but this means that the forum software was significantly overhauled and we changed paradigm from a static forum to a hybrid one.

So, small question about that, and again, correct me if I'm wrong: with the previous software if we didn't refresh a page the log-in would eventually time out, right? Now, what happens in the same circumstance? Does it still time out after a while or since it detects that a forum page is open it keeps updating the new posts count and never logs you out? It's important to know because you might be working on other stuff in other tabs and other people may think that you are still logged in - and technically you are, but you don't feel that way because you think it timed out. So in that case it would be important to know how the new software behaves as people should know if they should log out to tell everybody that they are not available instead of just erroneously thinking that.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I noticed that we now have the option to have an alert bar at the bottom (turned on by default) telling us about the existence of new posts.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this means that the forum software was significantly overhauled and we changed paradigm from a static forum to a hybrid one.
> 
> So, small question about that, and again, correct me if I'm wrong: with the previous software if we didn't refresh a page the log-in would eventually time out, right? Now, what happens in the same circumstance? Does it still time out after a while or since it detects that a forum page is open it keeps updating the new posts count and never logs you out? It's important to know because you might be working on other stuff in other tabs and other people may think that you are still logged in - and technically you are, but you don't feel that way because you think it timed out. So in that case it would be important to know how the new software behaves as people should know if they should log out to tell everybody that they are not available instead of just erroneously thinking that.


I've left my browser open and on OCN for weeks at a time and never been timed out on the session...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I've left my browser open and on OCN for weeks at a time and never been timed out on the session...


That's because you have "Remember Me" enabled. When you time out with this enabled, you are automatically and seamlessly logged back in; you never experience an interruption. Disable "Remember Me" and you'll find yourself having to log in after you time out.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's because you have "Remember Me" enabled.


Nope.

My browsers are all set to forget everything on close, and I never allow it to remember anything.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> My browsers are all set to forget everything on close, and I never allow it to remember anything.


No. Log out once. Then, look at the checkbox on the login page for "Remember Me". It's enabled.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No. Log out once. Then, look at the checkbox on the login page for "Remember Me". It's enabled.


Sigh. No it's not.


----------



## TwoCables

Geez. Ok. Then you have some other way of being automatically logged back in because Remember Me is the way to be automatically logged back in seamlessly when you clicking something on the site after you timeout. I know because I have tested it to see just what the heck it does.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Geez. Ok. Then you have some other way of being automatically logged back in.


I log in manually every single time I visit any website. Once up, my session here never times out. The cookie last time I looked at it, had no explicit expiration time on it, so as long as the browser stays open it should stay there.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I noticed that we now have the option to have an alert bar at the bottom (turned on by default) telling us about the existence of new posts.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but this means that the forum software was significantly overhauled and we changed paradigm from a static forum to a hybrid one.
> 
> So, small question about that, and again, correct me if I'm wrong: with the previous software if we didn't refresh a page the log-in would eventually time out, right? Now, what happens in the same circumstance? Does it still time out after a while or since it detects that a forum page is open it keeps updating the new posts count and never logs you out? It's important to know because you might be working on other stuff in other tabs and other people may think that you are still logged in - and technically you are, but you don't feel that way because you think it timed out. So in that case it would be important to know how the new software behaves as people should know if they should log out to tell everybody that they are not available instead of just erroneously thinking that.


The New Post Notifier does not poll for changes unless you are actively viewing the browser tab. It is a first step into smarter notifications for us and is designed to help you navigate what you've read and what is happening while you're reading within a thread, but, for right now isn't intended as a "re-activation" tool to bring you back to the forums quite like an email subscription notification or something like that.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Geez. Ok. Then you have some other way of being automatically logged back in because Remember Me is the way to be automatically logged back in seamlessly when you clicking something on the site after you timeout. I know because I have tested it to see just what the heck it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Geez. Ok. Then you have some other way of being automatically logged back in.
> 
> 
> 
> I log in manually every single time I visit any website. Once up, my session here never times out. The cookie last time I looked at it, had no explicit expiration time on it, so as long as the browser stays open it should stay there.
Click to expand...

I think there is just some confusion on terminology here. The public "active" status on your profile only relates to the last time you loaded a page on the website. It has nothing to do with whether or not a you have an active session cookie. Whether you have a session cookie or not, you count as "active" if you've performed some action on the site within the last 20 minutes, and "offline" if you have not performed any action for 20 minutes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I log in manually every single time I visit any website. Once up, my session here never times out. The cookie last time I looked at it, had no explicit expiration time on it, so as long as the browser stays open it should stay there.


So, you can be doing nothing on OCN all day - never clicking anything, and then suddenly click something like your Subscriptions link and not have to log in?

Chipp: how long is the session timeout? After how many minutes of inactivity is an account automatically logged out?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, you can be doing nothing on OCN all day - never click anything, and then suddenly click something like your Subscriptions link and not have to log in?


Yes. I've even done so after going on a week long vacation ( computer/browser stay on/open all the time whenever possible ). And at one point just didn't post on OCN for 1-2 weeks but kept the tab up still.

Also Chipp, under "topics discussed" fatal error for you;


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The New Post Notifier does not poll for changes unless you are actively viewing the browser tab. It is a first step into smarter notifications for us and is designed to help you navigate what you've read and what is happening while you're reading within a thread, but, for right now isn't intended as a "re-activation" tool to bring you back to the forums quite like an email subscription notification or something like that.


I hope there is an option to disable it. I find it annoying, personally.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I hope there is an option to disable it. I find it annoying, personally.


There's only one place to do it: click "Preferences" at the top of any thread. It's the 3rd option down from the bottom.

(I hate the Alert Bar too....)


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I hope there is an option to disable it. I find it annoying, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one place to do it: click "Preferences" at the top of any thread. It's the 3rd option down from the bottom.
> 
> (I hate the Alert Bar too....)
Click to expand...

Ah... that menu is different than the Prreferences from the floatie menu. lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Ah... that menu is different than the Prreferences from the floatie menu. lol


The profile menu points to your Profile Preferences, but that points to your Forum Preferences.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There's only one place to do it: click "Preferences" at the top of any thread. It's the 3rd option down from the bottom.
> 
> (I hate the Alert Bar too....)


There's also a button to do that on the alert bar itself (wrench+screwdriver icon), as well as an additional button at the bottom of every thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's also a button to do that on the alert bar itself (wrench+screwdriver icon), as well as an additional button at the bottom of every thread.


Not always. lol


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Not always. lol


Screenshot of that happening?


----------



## bfromcolo

Sorry I have not read all 776 posts here, but ever since the upgrade when I read posts in any sub forum they always open to the first post in the thread, versus going to the most recent unread post. This works fine in subscribed threads and from the main page (news posts). But in every sub forum (say BOINC or FAH) I am finding it a real pain to figure out where I was last at in active threads. And this is happening on multiple computers that I use at home and work. This really detracts from the ease of use of the site.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Screenshot of that happening?


I'd have to re-enable it and probably wait a few hours or more, so no. It doesn't always provide the link to the preferences though. It also didn't always pop up when it's supposed to. So, I disabled it. It was annoying for me and completely useless.

What's the benefit of it when I can just see that same information on the navbar - which is sticky?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Screenshot of that happening?


If you're talking about the little popup on the bottom not appearing, I've only seen it a few times, it wasn't usually there though.

I've since deactivated it though.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> If you're talking about the little popup on the bottom not appearing, I've only seen it a few times, it wasn't usually there though.
> 
> I've since deactivated it though.


Yeah, he is. Was it consistent for you? Like, did it always pop up when you had new unread posts and PMs? Did it also *always* show the little icon that was for your preferences? It looked like an 'X' if you blurred your vision.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, he is. Was it consistent for you? Like, did it always pop up when you had new unread posts and PMs? Did it also *always* show the little icon that was for your preferences? It looked like an 'X' if you blurred your vision.


The only times I remember seeing it pop up is if I left the page open, left the computer for a while, I'd come back and see it. I don't think I ever saw it while I was actively surfing the site though.

My subscriptions are on the floatie bar now, where it should be since they took it off the main pages.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'd have to re-enable it and probably wait a few hours or more, so no. It doesn't always provide the link to the preferences though. It also didn't always pop up when it's supposed to. So, I disabled it. It was annoying for me and completely useless.
> 
> What's the benefit of it when I can just see that same information on the navbar - which is sticky?


I don't find all of its features useful (I've never used "post a reply" or "jump to page" except to test them), but it provides a way to be notified about new posts without periodically refreshing the page, or subscribing to it and checking subscriptions. The navbar doesn't quite provide that.

Bear in mind, I have mine set to always display.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> If you're talking about the little popup on the bottom not appearing, I've only seen it a few times, it wasn't usually there though.
> 
> I've since deactivated it though.


I was referring to the preferences button disappearing.


----------



## dman811

Another error that will also be submitted to bug reports soon. Even when not hovering, links to posts are selected as shown in the screenshot below with this very thread selected. Even though it doesn't show it, my mouse is on the navbar between rig builder and the search area.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A few questions for those of you citing mobile usability concerns:
> 
> Do you know that we maintain a dedicated lightweight and touch-friendly skin designed for small screens and touchscreen browsers? Scroll to the bottom of any page and hit "mobile" to use this. You can toggle between the mobile and desktop versions freely on any device.
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, why not?
> If you know about the mobile skin and do not use it, what did the pre-facelift version of the site do which made it better for you to use on your mobile device?
> 
> We obviously assume (and our analytics data suggests) that most visitors to the site from mobile devices are actually using the mobile skin, so I'm surprised to see the handful of comments there have been here about mobile usage. Your responses will help us to understand your usage a little bit better.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like for me on my cell.
> 
> I can't view people's sigs. A lot of the time people are asking for help with a psu or laptop they aren't going to be kind enough to include those details in there post. It's assumed that because this is a dominant desktop forum that people are viewing from a 13"+ panel and not 4"-5.5" mobile devices.
> 
> If I'm viewing from my mobile device, it's because I found a slot in time where I can track threads I'm working in, or track the laptops sub forum that I am subbed to. All that is impeded if I have to zoom 3x for the drop down instead just selecting subscriptions like I had done before.
> 
> I guess it's my fault though. A large portion of my purchasing decision in what cell phone was largely how it handled the desktop site. I have "request desktop site" set on my browser as typically the tools are less advanced for mobile skins or tapatalk
Click to expand...

I echo what TheReceiver says to a tee.

The problem for me, with the mobile site, it's TOO clean. It's usable but for the purpose of obtaining info from users and threads as a whole, it's just not preferable over the desktop version.

However,

Here's the main issues with the main site on desktop.:

The Overclock.net logo to the left needs to stretch from where the "white" part of the page starts to where it ends now.
The seach icon needs to be moved just to the right of "RIGBUILDER" and the search bar that pops up should be moved accordingly.
The search bar that pops up should not go away until clicking the search icon after it's been activated.
Profile Icon needs to be enlarged GREATLY. I mean, as it stand, I can't even read what it says in my avatar, and can BARELY see the number of notifications in that little box. I'm on a 27 inch screen that's 1440x2560, so.... that's just not okay. I have better than 20/20 vision, too, so it's not me.The avatar and notification counter shoudl be the same size as the logo, just on the right side of the screen.

What I will say is, that I like the new dark header, the new logo and the lettering. Those are nice additions and should definitely stay, but the above issues must be addressed.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I was referring to the preferences button disappearing.


I only saw it several times and didn't pay any attention to it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Another error that will also be submitted to bug reports soon. Even when not hovering, links to posts are selected as shown in the screenshot below with this very thread selected. Even though it doesn't show it, my mouse is on the navbar between rig builder and the search area.


I'm having the same issue as well. It also affects the Multi quote option. If you click it twice it stays underlined. You have to click somewhere else on the site to remove the underline.

Also font size is not consistent for various buttons.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The New Post Notifier does not poll for changes unless you are actively viewing the browser tab. It is a first step into smarter notifications for us and is designed to help you navigate what you've read and what is happening while you're reading within a thread, but, for right now isn't intended as a "re-activation" tool to bring you back to the forums quite like an email subscription notification or something like that.


Oh, ok, so it has nothing to do with the time out mechanism if I'm getting it right. It just polls for changes if we are on that tab and the time out mechanism keeps doing its thing independently like before and will only reset if you reload the page.

Also, I just noticed that you guys just fixed both the slightly out of place "Expand or Collapse Module" buttons in the front page and above all, the time stamp / thread starter / post number at the top of each post is now way more readable. The interim version was better but this is definitely how it should have been from the start. Good work guys!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I keep having this pop up randomly. Sometimes it pops up when I click Submit.

"This page is asking you to confirm that you want to leave - data you have entered may not be saved."


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Sorry I have not read all 776 posts here, but ever since the upgrade when I read posts in any sub forum they always open to the first post in the thread, versus going to the most recent unread post. This works fine in subscribed threads and from the main page (news posts). But in every sub forum (say BOINC or FAH) I am finding it a real pain to figure out where I was last at in active threads. And this is happening on multiple computers that I use at home and work. This really detracts from the ease of use of the site.


Can you please provide an example of a link / screenshot of where you'd expect to be taken to your last unread post but end up at the first post instead?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> The New Post Notifier does not poll for changes unless you are actively viewing the browser tab. It is a first step into smarter notifications for us and is designed to help you navigate what you've read and what is happening while you're reading within a thread, but, for right now isn't intended as a "re-activation" tool to bring you back to the forums quite like an email subscription notification or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ok, so it has nothing to do with the time out mechanism if I'm getting it right. It just polls for changes if we are on that tab and the time out mechanism keeps doing its thing independently like before and will only reset if you reload the page.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that you guys just fixed both the slightly out of place "Expand or Collapse Module" buttons in the front page and above all, the time stamp / thread starter / post number at the top of each post is now way more readable. The interim version was better but this is definitely how it should have been from the start. Good work guys!
Click to expand...

Correct, yeah - see my post here for timeout details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/750_50#post_24640599

Glad to hear you noticed the defect fixes. We still have a few more coming. We know it was an unfortunately buggy initial release but we're working to get it cleaned up.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Can you please provide an example of a link / screenshot of where you'd expect to be taken to your last unread post but end up at the first post instead?


This is an example where if I go to the discussion in the Folding Forum it will go to the first post in the thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th

Same discussion accessed from the subscriptions page goes to the last post in thread, or last unread if there was one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th/290#post_24637508


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm having the same issue as well. It also affects the Multi quote option. If you click it twice it stays underlined. You have to click somewhere else on the site to remove the underline.
> 
> Also font size is not consistent for various buttons.


That's not what he's talking about. He's talking about the different color in the list of threads. This different color in the list of your subscribed threads indicates that you haven't posted in that thread yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> This is an example where if I go to the discussion in the Folding Forum it will go to the first post in the thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th
> 
> Same discussion accessed from the subscriptions page goes to the last post in thread, or last unread if there was one.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th/290#post_24637508


Are you clicking these links from the Activity tab or the Threads tab?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm having the same issue as well. It also affects the Multi quote option. If you click it twice it stays underlined. You have to click somewhere else on the site to remove the underline.
> 
> Also font size is not consistent for various buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he's talking about. He's talking about the different color in the list of threads. This different color in the list of your subscribed threads indicates that you haven't posted in that thread yet.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> This is an example where if I go to the discussion in the Folding Forum it will go to the first post in the thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th
> 
> Same discussion accessed from the subscriptions page goes to the last post in thread, or last unread if there was one.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569392/november-2015-foldathon-16th-18th/290#post_24637508
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you clicking these links from the Activity tab or the Threads tab?
Click to expand...

No, that is not what I am talking about. What you think I mean is a well known feature of the site. I mean that in the screenshot the title of this thread is underlined after middle mouse clicking to open it. You are assuming that the Delidded club thread is what I am talking about, however it is not.

Here is another screenshot without that thread in it, hopefully to clarify what I mean. The thread title "A New Face for Overclock.net" is still underlined after being opened. That is the problem.


----------



## TwoCables

Oh, that. Use this CSS code in Stylish to fix it perfectly:

Code:



Code:


a:focus {
    text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}

If you have Firefox:

Code:



Code:


@-moz-document domain("overclock.net") {

a:focus {
    text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
    text-decoration: underline;
}


----------



## dman811

I don't feel like using Stylish. The site isn't unbearable for me, I am just reporting issues as I see them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't feel like using Stylish. The site isn't unbearable for me, I am just reporting issues as I see them.


Oh. Well still, if it ever gets to the point where you are tired of it, Stylish is *extremely* light and it enables you to make many changes to sites that you want to make. It's a simple one-click install process for Stylish and I can even make the code a one-click install process. So just let me know. I'm always here.

Where I'm coming from is, I live at my computer and I spend most of my time on OCN too. So, I can't sit around and wait for OCN to fix all of their mistakes. So, that's a part of the reason why the theme in my sig rig is the way it is (rather than being something unique like OCN Dark).
.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Stylish runs like absolute crap in chrome for some reason, and it refuses to work with my own scripts. I have do download one, and then edit it... Works great in Waterfox.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Stylish runs like absolute crap in chrome for some reason, and it refuses to work with my own scripts. I have do download one, and then edit it... Works great in Waterfox.


Aren't there any alternatives to Stylish on Chrome?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Stylish runs like absolute crap in chrome for some reason, and it refuses to work with my own scripts. I have do download one, and then edit it... Works great in Waterfox.


What changes do you usually have to make?

What performance issues do you usually run into?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What changes do you usually have to make?
> 
> What performance issues do you usually run into?


OCN seems to take longer to load in chrome, and the styles then take 2 or 3 seconds to load after the site has finished loading. With the styles, they wouldn't work unless I downloaded a style and resaved it with my code. Maybe there was a typo in the code I missed, but after the 3rd or 4th times I doubt it.

It was only on my work PC so not a big deal at all. Any other PC I use Firefox / Waterfox and it works fine with no noticeable delay.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> OCN seems to take longer to load in chrome, and the styles then take 2 or 3 seconds to load after the site has finished loading. With the styles, they wouldn't work unless I downloaded a style and resaved it with my code. Maybe there was a typo in the code I missed, but after the 3rd or 4th times I doubt it.
> 
> It was only on my work PC so not a big deal at all. Any other PC I use Firefox / Waterfox and it works fine with no noticeable delay.


On your work PC? I wonder if it was some way the IT department has it set up that's causing it.

*Edit:* I'm trying Chrome with Stylish right now and it's running beautifully, so it *has* to be something they did to your work PC. I installed OCN Classic and OCN Dark and the JavaScripts via Tampernonkey and it's running just as fast and as smoothly as before.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have full admin but I bet they pushed something out that messed it up. If I get free time I'll mess with it to see if I can find anything.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Are you clicking these links from the Activity tab or the Threads tab?


If I go to the Folding at Home Forum http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team ALL of the links to individual threads go to the the first post in the thread and none of them go to the first unread post. There is no option to select Activity or Threads here.

If I go to Subscriptions http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/index/view/activity it defaults to Activity and in this case the links work properly and take you to the first unread post in the thread.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> If I go to the Folding at Home Forum http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team ALL of the links to individual threads go to the the first post in the thread and none of them go to the first unread post. There is no option to select Activity or Threads here.
> 
> If I go to Subscriptions http://www.overclock.net/users/subscriptions/index/view/activity it defaults to Activity and in this case the links work properly and take you to the first unread post in the thread.


It was never supposed to do that. In a forum, the button to the left of a thread title takes you to the first unread post of that thread since your last visit to that thread. The thread title itself is supposed to take you to the first page of the thread. Then, of course, you have the mini pagination buttons. Then you have the Last Post link.

In my 7 years on OCN, I've never seen the thread title link in the forum liist take me to the last post. That would be annoying. What if I've never been to that thread? Why would I want to go to the last post? If I wanted to go straight to the last post for some reason, then that's what the Last Post link is for.

I think you're just paying extra close attention to the way things work on here because of this new theme that OCN rolled out.
.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think you're just paying extra close attention to the way things work on here because of this new theme that OCN rolled out.
> .


LOL I have been a regular on this site for 4 years. The behavior in threads in forums has definitely changed for me since the update. And not in a good way when navigating in discussions that run into many pages, when you just want to go to the next post that you have not read to get caught up. There is obviously a work around, I can subscribe to those threads and read them from the subscriptions/activity page, but I did not have to before the update.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> OCN seems to take longer to load in chrome, and the styles then take 2 or 3 seconds to load after the site has finished loading. With the styles, they wouldn't work unless I downloaded a style and resaved it with my code. Maybe there was a typo in the code I missed, but after the 3rd or 4th times I doubt it.
> 
> It was only on my work PC so not a big deal at all. Any other PC I use Firefox / Waterfox and it works fine with no noticeable delay.


I have some of the same issues with Stylish in Safari. Pages take longer to load and then it takes another second or so for styles to be applied. As an aside, I can't believe how bloated the pages are getting here. 3mb or higher for a single page request. Way too many scripts are being loaded. Someone should really optimize the scripts and css.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I have some of the same issues with Stylish in Safari. Pages take longer to load and then it takes another second or so for styles to be applied. As an aside, I can't believe how bloated the pages are getting here. 3mb or higher for a single page request. Way too many scripts are being loaded. Someone should really optimize the scripts and css.


Huddler simply needs to build a CSS framework and use minified CSS. Though, that would also require them to rewrite most of the HTML. It still won't do much for the overall size of a page, speed yes, but size is going to be more directly affected by content that's being loaded. Scripts are definitely a portion that need to be addressed.

Right now for me, the front page loads 1.8MB and takes 11 seconds to full load. That's just crazy.

The biggest culprits being the Javascript; logged-in.js, commonjs.js, finalbundle.js and forumjs.js all taking roughly 8 seconds.


----------



## axipher

Here's a fun experiment for everyone and the new Overclock.net, block your access to yahooapis.com / developer.yahoo.com then try to use overclock.net and see how broken it becomes. This is how I've been living since the move to Huddler and doing all my Editor duties from my work computer which blocks that site by default.

I'm not sure if my work is blocking other websites that overclock.net relies on, but right now my quick list of things that don't work are:
- Multi-quotes (the button just isn't there)
- Rep+ button doesn't work
- Reply button doesn't work, just brings me to an empty full-page editor with no editor controls
- No BBCode or RTE, have to post everything using pure HTML, luckily I know that
- No floating Nav bar
- Can't report posts
- Can't edit thread names or ownership
- Can't edit signature
- Can't open and spoiler tags
- No drop down arrow beside a username on a post above their avatar

EDIT: Decided to take a look at how many external sites the homepage uses, it only uses 65 other sites for random stuff:


DomainRequestsBytesa1.vdna-assets.com16585aax.amazon-adsystem.com11412adadvisor.net1597api.viglink.com42627apiservices.krxd.net2719b.scorecardresearch.com32350bcp.crwdcntrl.net32616beacon.krxd.net95349c.amazon-adsystem.com15237cdn.krxd.net369732cdn.overclock.net9762149cdn.viglink.com326213cm.g.doubleclick.net22061cmap.ox.ace.advertising.com1402d.agkn.com21434d.turn.com1526dis.criteo.com1302dpm.demdex.net21458e.visualdna.com1911339edge.quantserve.com13383ev.visualdna.com21460fonts.googleapis.com1600fonts.gstatic.com114504go.flx1.com21270h.wikia-beacon.com1707i.ctnsnet.com1582i.w55c.net1625ib.adnxs.com21024idpix.media6degrees.com21657match.adsrvr.org32743match.rundsp.com1553opx2waycm-atl.netmng.com2739overclock.net1177ox-d.huddler.servedbyopenx.com1330402oxp.mxptint.net1669p.rfihub.com22365pagead2.googlesyndication.com425262partner.googleadservices.com151133pixel.advertising.com21003pixel.quantserve.com2977pixel.sitescout.com1575pool.adizio.com1369pool.admedo.com2920rs.gwallet.com21335rtd.tubemogul.com2941securepubads.g.doubleclick.net171924st.dynamicyield.com1741su.addthis.com1651sync.adap.tv1170sync.adaptv.advertising.com1553sync.mathtag.com21353sync.tidaltv.com21342tacoda.at.atwola.com21076tags.bluekai.com31676tags.crwdcntrl.net130681tapestry.tapad.com1558tpc.googlesyndication.com866348u.openx.net88238uk.adadvisor.net1390us-u.openx.net96928w.visualdna.com22973www.google-analytics.com317107www.googletagservices.com11876www.overclock.net18540898yabs.yandex.ru2907yui.yahooapis.com6118792


----------



## Nukemaster

I did not realize this page depended on so many other services to run.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I did not realize this page depended on so many other services to run.


Some other member mentioned yahooapis.com in another post somewhere last week so that got me thinking today and I just used http://www.webpagetest.org/ to run a quick test on OCN and was rather surprised by how much we farm out for resources.


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's a fun experiment for everyone and the new Overclock.net, block your access to yahooapis.com / developer.yahoo.com then try to use overclock.net and see how broken it becomes. This is how I've been living since the move to Huddler and doing all my Editor duties from my work computer which blocks that site by default.


Can you run any extensions at work? You could load all the libraries locally and it would work








If you can then I can compile a package for you.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's a fun experiment for everyone and the new Overclock.net, block your access to yahooapis.com / developer.yahoo.com then try to use overclock.net and see how broken it becomes. This is how I've been living since the move to Huddler and doing all my Editor duties from my work computer which blocks that site by default.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run any extensions at work? You could load all the libraries locally and it would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can then I can compile a package for you.
Click to expand...

I'm managing to get Waterfox to run through a VM and can install extensions yes, not sure which extensions are out there that would do what you are suggesting though, any help is appreciated though.


----------



## overcome

I love the new design! It's so fluent and easy to navigate! Great job guys.


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here's a fun experiment for everyone and the new Overclock.net, block your access to yahooapis.com / developer.yahoo.com then try to use overclock.net and see how broken it becomes. This is how I've been living since the move to Huddler and doing all my Editor duties from my work computer which blocks that site by default.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run any extensions at work? You could load all the libraries locally and it would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can then I can compile a package for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm managing to get Waterfox to run through a VM and can install extensions yes, not sure which extensions are out there that would do what you are suggesting though, any help is appreciated though.
Click to expand...

Well I made a custom extension that loads all the YUI libraries from Cloudflare instead but that doesn't work properly =/

Also if you block YUI then you can't even log in
















E: It doesn't work since that way it doesn't get initialized hmm.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

no auto log in?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> no auto log in?


For me? Well in Waterfox it does because I never logged out prior to the Facelift.

Internet Explorer on the other hand wipes all cookies and everything on system restart every night so it didn't maintain my login and I can't access the new login page.


----------



## Alex132

I haven't had issues at home or work with OCN staying logged in, unless you guys log-out each time you're done browsing OCN?


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> no auto log in?
> 
> 
> 
> For me? Well in Waterfox it does because I never logged out prior to the Facelift.
> 
> Internet Explorer on the other hand wipes all cookies and everything on system restart every night so it didn't maintain my login and I can't access the new login page.
Click to expand...

Found this: http://www.overclock.net/login and it seems to work even if you have yui blocked







.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> no auto log in?
> 
> 
> 
> For me? Well in Waterfox it does because I never logged out prior to the Facelift.
> 
> Internet Explorer on the other hand wipes all cookies and everything on system restart every night so it didn't maintain my login and I can't access the new login page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found this: http://www.overclock.net/login and it seems to work even if you have yui blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that's still extra steps compared to the old version with the login box right on the main page. I should not have to click more things to to the same task on an "upgraded UI"


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jiiks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> no auto log in?
> 
> 
> 
> For me? Well in Waterfox it does because I never logged out prior to the Facelift.
> 
> Internet Explorer on the other hand wipes all cookies and everything on system restart every night so it didn't maintain my login and I can't access the new login page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found this: http://www.overclock.net/login and it seems to work even if you have yui blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but that's still extra steps compared to the old version with the login box right on the main page. I should not have to click more things to to the same task on an "upgraded UI"
Click to expand...

Yea, I hate having to navigate to find the log in. Site is now less functional in that aspect. It should be Functionality first, then looks.


----------



## TwoCables

Yep, as I said, if yahooapis.com is blocked, then it breaks pretty much everything. I'm the guy who said it. I discovered this a long time ago with NoScript (trying to see what I can and cannot block on OCN).

The lack of a one-click login process like we had before on the top-right of the page is beginning to really piss me off. I don't log out anymore because of it. *The first time I make someone angry because they think I'm ignoring them, I'm filing the complaint about it right here in this thread*. The squeaky wheels get the oil. That's the reason why I got into the habit of logging out! Sigh. Stupid. STUPID!!


----------



## Mega Man

Yep. Still hating it


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yep. Still hating it


Yup. Still feels like it's in the beta testing stage. We lost functionality, activity feed still gets stuck often, the site loads more 3rd party scripts, and it looks like crap.

There's no way the forum managers think this change was a good idea. I swear someone is paying someone off to make it win 10 ish.


----------



## Mega Man

i understand people have asked for the rep to be more noticeable, and they succeeded. along with flag quote/multi and reply but now they stick out far too much.....

i hate the black bar at the top, light gray would do far better and keep from drawing my eye to it

they wanted to take out the purple but they left it in the rest of the page, switch to a grey/white theme or go back, this is horrendous


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i understand people have asked for the rep to be more noticeable, and they succeeded. along with flag quote/multi and reply but now they stick out far too much.....
> 
> i hate the black bar at the top, light gray would do far better and keep from drawing my eye to it
> 
> they wanted to take out the purple but they left it in the rest of the page, switch to a grey/white theme or go back, this is horrendous


Hold on.... that's purple? #46566B is a purple? I thought it was more of a blue/blue-green. I've been calling it "OCN Blue".


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i understand people have asked for the rep to be more noticeable, and they succeeded. along with flag quote/multi and reply but now they stick out far too much.....
> 
> i hate the black bar at the top, light gray would do far better and keep from drawing my eye to it
> 
> they wanted to take out the purple but they left it in the rest of the page, switch to a grey/white theme or go back, this is horrendous
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on.... that's purple? #46566B is a purple? I thought it was more of a blue/blue-green. I've been calling it "OCN Blue".
Click to expand...

No it's not purple.

https://www.colorcodehex.com/46566b


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> No it's not purple.
> 
> https://www.colorcodehex.com/46566b


Thank you for verifying that for me. I have always seen it as a blend of blue and blue-green.

(oh, and yeah I use that site frequently - thank you for making sure I am aware of it)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i understand people have asked for the rep to be more noticeable, and they succeeded. along with flag quote/multi and reply but now they stick out far too much.....
> 
> i hate the black bar at the top, light gray would do far better and keep from drawing my eye to it
> 
> they wanted to take out the purple but they left it in the rest of the page, switch to a grey/white theme or go back, this is horrendous
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on.... that's purple? #46566B is a purple? I thought it was more of a blue/blue-green. I've been calling it "OCN Blue".
Click to expand...

In the early pages of this thread they said they tried to remove some of the purple and make it more blue. That is what I was referring to


----------



## Alex132

...What? It's very clearly dark-grey-blue.

Y'all need some calibrated IPS monitors.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ...What? It's very clearly dark-grey-blue.
> 
> Y'all need some calibrated IPS monitors.


Uh, that costs money that I don't have. If you'd be willing to pay for it though, then I'll gladly upgrade.


----------



## Mega Man

From the op
Quote:


> Finally, we have made some slight tweaks to the forum color palate - the theme here was essentially "less purple". We've made minor adjustments to both darken and remove a purplish tint from the site's background blue, and the background grey used across the forums saw similar treatment to become both darker and more pure grey with less blue influence.


----------



## TwoCables

Huh... well, all I know is I have very old screenshots of OCN from like 5 years ago, and according to http://html-color-codes.info/colors-from-image/, both this supposedly new color and the old one are both #46566B.


----------



## dman811

It isn't purple. It has a purple tint.


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not sure I would put it in the purple area(would need more red) at all, but that may just be me.


----------



## TwoCables

It had purple IN the color. They lowered the level of purple in the blend.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It had purple IN the color. They lowered the level of purple in the blend.


You don't have purple in an RGB ( Red Green Blue ) color. Purple is just Red and Blue for the most part, they lowered the red.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You don't have purple in an RGB ( Red Green Blue ) color. Purple is just Red and Blue for the most part, they lowered the red.


Dude, I know that. Good grief. lol

So yes, I meant that they adjusted the RGB levels so that there's less purple in the color.


----------



## TwoCables

I think it was this thread where I said that the Alert Bar doesn't always show the button to edit the preferences. I was asked to show a screenshot, and, I finally remembered to take one:


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think it was this thread where I said that the Alert Bar doesn't always show the button to edit the preferences. I was asked to show a screenshot, and, I finally remembered to take one:


----------



## TwoCables

OCN Dark and OCN Classic both have a one-click log-in now!

If you don't want either theme but you simply want the one-click log-in, then install this:

https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/14331-one-click-log-in

*What you will need to install this:*

You will need a JavaScript script manager browser extension. The following extensions are very highly recommend:

*Extensions for a JavaScript script manager:*


Greasemonkey
Greasemonkey 1.15.1 (for Palemoon)
Tampermonkey (for Chrome, Opera Next, or Safari)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> OCN Dark and OCN Classic both have a one-click log-in now!
> 
> If you don't want either theme but you simply want the one-click log-in, then install this:
> 
> https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/14331-one-click-log-in
> 
> *What you will need to install this:*
> 
> You will need a JavaScript script manager browser extension. The following extensions are very highly recommend:
> 
> *Extensions for a JavaScript script manager:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greasemonkey
> 
> 
> Greasemonkey 1.15.1 (for Palemoon)
> 
> 
> Tampermonkey (for Chrome, Opera Next, or Safari)


Thanks for that









I would REP you, but the REP button doesn't work with all the stuff being blocked.


----------



## GekzOverlord

All the breadcrumbs and catergories etc still say Overclock.net instead of just Overlock. e.g. Overclock related News and Informa... Oh wait.. that will confuse people.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

One thing that really bothers me about the News section is that I can't auto sort threads by newest to oldest. I have to click the button every time I goto the page. I also don't why I have to go into each individual News section to sort by oldest to newest. It should be available on the main news page.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> OCN Dark and OCN Classic both have a one-click log-in now!
> 
> If you don't want either theme but you simply want the one-click log-in, then install this:
> 
> https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/14331-one-click-log-in
> 
> *What you will need to install this:*
> 
> You will need a JavaScript script manager browser extension. The following extensions are very highly recommend:
> 
> *Extensions for a JavaScript script manager:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greasemonkey
> 
> 
> Greasemonkey 1.15.1 (for Palemoon)
> 
> 
> Tampermonkey (for Chrome, Opera Next, or Safari)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would REP you, but the REP button doesn't work with all the stuff being blocked.
Click to expand...

Well, I wouldn't have been wondering why you didn't Rep+ me anyway because I never look at my Reps. Seriously, I haven't looked at them since we had vBulletin because the User CP nearly forced me to do it. They were always right there in front of me. I'm also not the type of person who's expecting something in return. After all, helping others is an unselfish activity.

Anyway, I fixed some cosmetic flaws with the one-click log-in (I feel that it's a little prettier and far more perfect now), and Jiiks also updated the code so that now it records the page that you logged out on. Why? So that when you log in, you are brought back to where you were when you logged out. It doesn't matter if you close all your tabs or not, it remembers! Sure, this isn't as good as a simple page reload like we used to have, but I put in a request to Jiiks for that and I hope to hear back from him within the next 1-3 days.

If for some reason you want the beautification updates but no URL-On-Logout recording or remembering, then install this instead:

https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/14375-one-click-log-in-no-remember-url-version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*
> 
> All the breadcrumbs and catergories etc still say Overclock.net instead of just Overlock. e.g. Overclock related News and Informa... Oh wait.. that will confuse people.


Yeah, I don't think they thought this through as thoroughly as they *think* they did.


----------



## TwoCables

Dear @Chipp: please consider doing this:



















This is scrolled down a little, just to show the smaller navbar you get when scrolled down.










Full-sized versions (just in case you have a smaller display):

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/2251e6c4_SearchButtonNewLoc.png
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/84/84cf2e2d_SearchButtonNewLoc2.png (scrolled-down navbar)
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/ca7e83cf_SearchButtonNewLocMenu.png

I'm talking about the search button and its menu, but I'm also talking about the links for "Private Messages" and "Subscriptions" being on the navbar. Look at how I got them to line up with the profile menu:










*Full-sized version:* http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e2/e256ca2e_ProfileMenu_Notification_and_Bubbles_Align.png

Pardon the "Edit Signature" link there. That's a new feature I'm working on, but it's currently only working for me.

This could be a sneak preview of what's coming to OCN Classic. It just depends on if this would be wanted by the majority. If not, then the new location of the search button would have to be a separate install option. With the search menu moved like that though, I was able to fix the problem of the profile menu button covering a small part of the notification bubbles when hovering over the profile menu button. Of course, I could just move the search button over just a few pixels for those who don't want it to be moved over next to RIGBUILDER. That would keep it where everyone is already used to having it while still allowing me to get the notification bubbles moved away from the profile menu button.

Anyway, so yeah: please consider doing this. I don't mean the colors so much or the logo because I know you will never do that, but at least consider doing everything else that I did here.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't have been wondering why you didn't Rep+ me anyway because I never look at my Reps. Seriously, I haven't looked at them since we had vBulletin because the User CP nearly forced me to do it.


Rep is fairly silly. We beta tested it for vbulletin back in 2002-ish on a fairly large board that I moderated on, tried several different configs and in the end we ditched it... We also took post counts off post data but left it in people's profiles because there were a number of people spamming to have the highest post counts and highest either negative or positive rep. It really doesn't tell you anything about someone...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, I wouldn't have been wondering why you didn't Rep+ me anyway because I never look at my Reps. Seriously, I haven't looked at them since we had vBulletin because the User CP nearly forced me to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep is fairly silly. We beta tested it for vbulletin back in 2002-ish on a fairly large board that I moderated on, tried several different configs and in the end we ditched it... We also took post counts off post data but left it in people's profiles because there were a number of people spamming to have the highest post counts and highest either negative or positive rep. It really doesn't tell you anything about someone...
Click to expand...

Well, OCN requires the Rep system because they have a marketplace.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What I don't get is why we have REP+ in the News section. A lot of mine was given there and honestly I rarely post anything useful in that section.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What I don't get is why we have REP+ in the News section. A lot of mine was given there and honestly I rarely post anything useful in that section.


Because some news articles can truly benefit the community and improve OCN's quality of content and usefulness.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Because some news articles can truly benefit the community and improve OCN's quality of content and usefulness.


So maybe have rep only available for the OP? IDK, just thinking of ways to keep the marketplace relatively secure.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So maybe have rep only available for the OP? IDK, just thinking of ways to keep the marketplace relatively secure.


Rep for linking to someone else's work?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Because some news articles can truly benefit the community and improve OCN's quality of content and usefulness.
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe have rep only available for the OP? IDK, just thinking of ways to keep the marketplace relatively secure.
Click to expand...

That's a good idea. I don't know if they could figure out the code for that to happen, but it's a good idea. I mean, the Thread Starter is the content provider. In a news thread, have any posts ever truly been worthy of being Repped? No, I'm seriously asking because I avoid the news forums. So, I wouldn't know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So maybe have rep only available for the OP? IDK, just thinking of ways to keep the marketplace relatively secure.
> 
> 
> 
> Rep for linking to someone else's work?
Click to expand...

No. Rep+ if the news they are sharing with us benefits the community or increases OCN's quality of content and/or its usefulness. Many times, news articles find their way to people on here who would otherwise have never seen them, but that's only a *part* of the picture.
.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So maybe have rep only available for the OP? IDK, just thinking of ways to keep the marketplace relatively secure.


Sometimes the other posts can contain REP-worthy information, such as solutions to problems outlined in the OP.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, OCN requires the Rep system because they have a marketplace.


That's a site requirement here... you don't need rep to run the itrader plugin for vbulletin.

And even that's not perfect. Rep doesn't matter, sometimes it helps people get away with being shady every now and then.... not necessarily here as I haven't really paid attention to the marketplace here, but people with high rep and/or high itrader ratings sometimes use that to pull of a shady "every once in a while" deal and get away with it. I've seen it work both ways.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, OCN requires the Rep system because they have a marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a site requirement here... you don't need rep to run the itrader plugin for vbulletin.
> 
> And even that's not perfect. Rep doesn't matter, sometimes it helps people get away with being shady every now and then.... not necessarily here as I haven't really paid attention to the marketplace here, but people with high rep and/or high itrader ratings sometimes use that to pull of a shady "every once in a while" deal and get away with it. I've seen it work both ways.
Click to expand...

The 35 Rep requirement helps protect the community.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 35 Rep requirement helps protect the community.


You get really echo chamber sometimes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The 35 Rep requirement helps protect the community.
> 
> 
> 
> You get really echo chamber sometimes.
Click to expand...

Well you didn't hear it the first time. Should I pull in someone who can explain it better than I can, like Chipp or Enterprise or Bitemarks or whoever?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well you didn't hear it the first time. Should I pull in someone who can explain it better than I can, like Chipp or Enterprise or Bitemarks or whoever?


I've helped moderate or administer a few different forums in the past. I've seen various systems for allowing classified sales. Allowing rep, or minimum time and post counts to paying memberships to post classifieds to even ID verification.

Dishonest people are dishonest... anyone who participates can get rep. That includes people who you might not want to deal with. Some people are just grubby sellers and rep doesn't tell you anything about that. And if you don't understand that you haven't bought or sold a lot online.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well you didn't hear it the first time. Should I pull in someone who can explain it better than I can, like Chipp or Enterprise or Bitemarks or whoever?
> 
> 
> 
> I've helped moderate or administer a few different forums in the past. I've seen various systems for allowing classified sales. Allowing rep, or minimum time and post counts to paying memberships to post classifieds to even ID verification.
> 
> Dishonest people are dishonest... anyone who participates can get rep. That includes people who you might not want to deal with. Some people are just grubby sellers and rep doesn't tell you anything about that. And if you don't understand that you haven't bought or sold a lot online.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that it's fool-proof or perfect. Everything you said goes without saying. However, getting 35 Rep requires some dedication on OCN. *OCN does not want people coming here for nothing but the marketplace*. A person who's able to get 35 Rep is more than likely someone who isn't here just to use the marketplace and then leave. They might actually stay here and become a positively contributing member.

Using the marketplace on here is a *privilege* that is *earned* by coming to OCN for the purpose of being a positively contributing part of this community. If a person is only here to *take*, then they should go somewhere else.
.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't say that it's fool-proof or perfect. Everything you said goes without saying. However, getting 35 Rep requires some dedication on OCN. *OCN does not want people coming here for nothing but the marketplace*. A person who's able to get 35 Rep is more than likely someone who isn't here just to use the marketplace and then leave. They might actually stay here and become a positively contributing member.


Yes, I understand your opinion. It's shared by most communities to different extents, which I outlined above. All it does is prove you hang out somewhere. It doesn't prove that you're trustworthy, that you pack well, describe items properly, might be a little deceptive or ship timely. To think that is naive.

Quote:


> Using the marketplace on here is a *privilege* that is *earned* by coming to OCN for the purpose of being a positively contributing part of this community. If a person is only here to *take*, then they should go somewhere else.
> .


And you're just parroting the forum rules. Of which there are many different ways to accomplish the same thing and in the end it really doesn't matter which one you employ. Can't you understand that much?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I didn't say that it's fool-proof or perfect. Everything you said goes without saying. However, getting 35 Rep requires some dedication on OCN. *OCN does not want people coming here for nothing but the marketplace*. A person who's able to get 35 Rep is more than likely someone who isn't here just to use the marketplace and then leave. They might actually stay here and become a positively contributing member.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand your opinion. It's shared by most communities to different extents, which I outlined above. All it does is prove you hang out somewhere. It doesn't prove that you're trustworthy, that you pack well, describe items properly, might be a little deceptive or ship timely. To think that is naive.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Using the marketplace on here is a *privilege* that is *earned* by coming to OCN for the purpose of being a positively contributing part of this community. If a person is only here to *take*, then they should go somewhere else.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're just parroting the forum rules. Of which there are many different ways to accomplish the same thing and in the end it really doesn't matter which one you employ. Can't you understand that much?
Click to expand...

I'm not sharing any of my opinions here. I am sharing *facts.*

*I never once said earning 35 Reps proves that the person is TRUSTworthy!* I also never said that it proves they are a good seller or a good buyer, etc. etc. etc. You're simply not listening and you're putting words into my mouth, so to speak. I'm not going to repeat myself though unless you need me to try saying something that I've already said but in a different way that might be clearer and easier to understand.

I'm not parroting the forum rules, I'm stating facts and truths *as I know them* (I'm also just using common sense). Without the 35 Rep requirement, anyone could just join, use the marketplace, and then leave without ever contributing anything! OCN is first and foremost *a DISCUSSION community*. OCN is here to provide *useful content* that is *created by its members*. OCN isn't here to provide a marketplace for random people to use who never end up contributing anything (OCN is absolutely AGAINST having people on here who are only interested in using their marketplace).

So if someone wants to be able to use OCN's marketplace, then they first must demonstrate that they came here to be a part of the community. A high post count doesn't do that, so they adopted the Rep system. Yes, I know that it's not fool-proof or perfect, but can you think of a better system? If so, then post it in the Suggestions forum. Don't tell *me* about it because it would be a waste of your time and energy. If OCN's way of doing things bothers you, then start making Suggestions threads to show them that you have better ways of doing things. It doesn't do any good to argue with me about this.
.


----------



## xenophobe

Wow dude, you sure like starting wars over silly crap.

35 rep only proves you hang out here. 35 rep doesn't inform you if you're dealing with a 14yo who isn't even liable for ripping you off and who has never shipped anything.

The most reliable way to keep a safe marketplace on a forum, and considering I've sold many high dollar items on many forums, I'll state unequivocally that ID Verify and 18 or older are the most reliable.

I already stated that communities use minimum guidelines to keep drifters out.

And it's ironic how you're going on defending something I'm not freaking even attacking especially after all the really horrible stuff you say to the staff here. I mean, come on dude.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wow dude, you sure like starting wars over silly crap.


What? I'm not doing anything of the kind. I'm just having a discussion with you. I do admit that I am getting a bit frustrated though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> 35 rep only proves you hang out here. 35 rep doesn't inform you if you're dealing with a 14yo who isn't even liable for ripping you off and who has never shipped anything.
> 
> The most reliable way to keep a safe marketplace on a forum, and considering I've sold many high dollar items on many forums, I'll state unequivocally that ID Verify and 18 or older are the most reliable.
> 
> I already stated that communities use minimum guidelines to keep drifters out.
> 
> And it's ironic how you're going on defending something I'm not freaking even attacking especially after all the really horrible stuff you say to the staff here. I mean, come on dude.


I can't continue this. I'm sorry. Post a thread in the Suggestions forum, or talk directly to Chipp or Enterprise. I'm just another guy on here.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Wow dude, you sure like starting wars over silly crap.
> 
> 
> 
> What? I'm not doing anything of the kind. I'm just having a discussion with you. I do admit that I am getting a bit frustrated though.
Click to expand...

Your whole last post was just restating what I had already confirmed and agreed with the post before it.


----------



## TwoCables

I didn't get the impression that you were agreeing. Of course, "agreeing" implies that opinions were being discussed, and I wasn't sharing any of my opinions. Anyway, Bitemarks is looking at this, so maybe he can settle this for you. I don't want to go any further with it though. I mean damn, I thought we were becoming friends there with that fun PM conversation and now we have THIS. heh I can't let this interrupt the development of a friendship.


----------



## timerwin63

So, I'm curious, does anyone know the font that the logo uses? I've been trying to dig around to find it, but nothing I've found looks quite right... Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jiiks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> So, I'm curious, does anyone know the font that the logo uses? I've been trying to dig around to find it, but nothing I've found looks quite right... Any help would be much appreciated!


It's some variation of Franklin Gothic


----------



## TheReciever

As someone who has bought and sold in the marketplace I say a few things.

1. You can look at previous posts to gather a rough idea of a members temperament.

2. In the past, when pictures weren't required. I only bought after seeing pictures with a type of stamp.

3. You can also look at previous trader ratings as you can have them before 35 rep for wanted ads.

4. Can always msg the buyer/seller for more context on how the sale and how well/bad it went.

You can't just hang out here and get rep. People have spammed posts, boost rep and post memes in news to get rep and they have either been banned or corrective action had been taken.

Any time I see people repping for lolz I report it. Often nothing happens or contextual posts are deleted so nothing happens but I still report. I even report when I receive rep for stupid posts and I ask mods to remove them.

Definitely not a perfect system, but it has helped shape the forum along with quality of content / professionalism initiative


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> You can't just hang out here and get rep.


That's not completely true. As long as you're participating one will just accumulate rep... not just for being helpful, but sometimes for being funny, for sharing someone else's beliefs and maybe even for trollish behavior. All it proves is that you participate.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> That's not completely true. As long as you're participating one will just accumulate rep... not just for being helpful, but sometimes for being funny, for sharing someone else's beliefs and maybe even for trollish behavior. All it proves is that you participate.


In which cases you can report, as 95% of the time they like to announce where the REP+ comes from in those scenarios.

There are guidelines for REP, if they arent met and rep is given regardless then its up to the mods to remove it.

I do think there should be a REP editor for this type of issue, as mods will not (cant) handle that additional task. They have too much on there plates as it is, otherwise this would be a non issue like REP boosting / spamming.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> In which cases you can report, as 95% of the time they like to announce where the REP+ comes from in those scenarios.
> 
> There are guidelines for REP, if they arent met and rep is given regardless then its up to the mods to remove it.
> 
> I do think there should be a REP editor for this type of issue, as mods will not (cant) handle that additional task. They have too much on there plates as it is, otherwise this would be a non issue like REP boosting / spamming.


Honestly I don't even look at my rep comments at all and I barely hand it out.

Like I said, I was a moderator on a large and very active vbulletin board that used to be Boardwatch top 50 when rep was first introduced, we were one of two or three boards participating in a beta with a custom version of vbulletin directly paid customized supported by the company. We played around with different configurations, but in the end deemed it was unnecessary because more often than not it wasn't helpful in deciding anything but popularity. But that was there and this is here and I'm not trying to correlate user base similarity.

And yeah, it's impossible to monitor rep... I don't even think there's an option in admin CP.

Like I said, rep just proves that you're active on a forum. And like I already agreed, you don't want drifters coming to a forum just to buy and sell stuff and rep requirements help alleviate that, but it's also true if you open up classifieds without very strict requirements, you also get more participation as well as a byproduct. In the end, it's not really about what works, but how admin decide to run a site. Which is perfectly fine, board owners are allowed to rule how they want.


----------



## xenophobe

Oh, and this places only uses half of the original rep system. Is rep anonymous or is it user logged here? I dunno. You can have it set either way. If you want to watch a whole forum whine and cry and fill page after page of posts complaining, enable negative rep. Absolutely nothing positive to be had with that at all.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Honestly I don't even look at my rep comments at all and I barely hand it out.
> 
> Like I said, I was a moderator on a large and very active vbulletin board that used to be Boardwatch top 50 when rep was first introduced, we were one of two or three boards participating in a beta with a custom version of vbulletin directly paid customized supported by the company. We played around with different configurations, but in the end deemed it was unnecessary because more often than not it wasn't helpful in deciding anything but popularity. But that was there and this is here and I'm not trying to correlate user base similarity.
> 
> And yeah, it's impossible to monitor rep... I don't even think there's an option in admin CP.
> 
> Like I said, rep just proves that you're active on a forum. And like I already agreed, you don't want drifters coming to a forum just to buy and sell stuff and rep requirements help alleviate that, but it's also true if you open up classifieds without very strict requirements, you also get more participation as well as a byproduct. In the end, it's not really about what works, but how admin decide to run a site. Which is perfectly fine, board owners are allowed to rule how they want.


What works for one location, may be doomed to fail in another.

Popularity only matters in circles where popularity is more important than recognizing members for there contributions to the community. Something of which this forum is founded on, spreading and communing information in a friendly environment. I didnt have to feel like a total idiot for asking about why my C2 Phenom II 965 couldnt overclock past 3.7Ghz despite my best efforts.

I like the REP system, but not for what most people think of it.

People with REP tend to be those that had data to back up claims or display resolutions. If newer "less rep" members wish to prove them wrong they would have to follow the status quo, bring the data to back a counter claim instead of anecdotal biased information that we seem to have to sift through these days.

Thats just it though, I like seeing newer members bringing data to challenge the old guard and have awesome debates on subjects. I know Im getting off topic now but Im deeply saddened when I see 5 flame members trolling on newer members or not bringing hard data to the table to have a debate instead of an argument.

In any case, if its impossible to monitor rep then that functionality should be made for the forum on behalf of the staff. Its a rule we have here to give REP when its merited, we should have the tools to enforce it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Oh, and this places only uses half of the original rep system. Is rep anonymous or is it user logged here? I dunno. You can have it set either way. If you want to watch a whole forum whine and cry and fill page after page of posts complaining, enable negative rep. Absolutely nothing positive to be had with that at all.


Its not visible to the users, its not magic, however. There has to be data of the action made, who made it and for whom.

culling that information in a visible GUI is what costs money though, and because of that, and not being a hot topic issue its never going to be revisited.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> What works for one location, may be doomed to fail in another.


Apparently you didn't acknowledge where I stated this much. /shrug
Quote:


> Popularity only matters in circles where popularity is more important than recognizing members for there contributions to the community. Something of which this forum is founded on, spreading and communing information in a friendly environment. I didnt have to feel like a total idiot for asking about why my C2 Phenom II 965 couldnt overclock past 3.7Ghz despite my best efforts.


Popularity exists in any social setting. This site being no exception, especially considering how divisive some members are here. nVidia vs AMD, Intel vs AMD, etc... And if you hadn't noticed, many of the same people argue with many of the same other people on a continuous basis. So you can paint a pretty ideological picture of utopia, but that doesn't make it so.
Quote:


> I like the REP system, but not for what most people think of it.
> 
> People with REP tend to be those that had data to back up claims or display resolutions. If newer "less rep" members wish to prove them wrong they would have to follow the status quo, bring the data to back a counter claim instead of anecdotal biased information that we seem to have to sift through these days.


Anecdotal opinions are unavoidable. That's what reviews are. One person may like one particular game, another might hate that game and like the other... or same goes with hardware, keyboards, mice, monitors, etc... Which monitor is better? Define better. I don't mind the rep system, and yes it does work. But to deny that a few people don't fish for it? Can't spite the majority because of the minority.

Quote:


> Thats just it though, I like seeing newer members bringing data to challenge the old guard and have awesome debates on subjects. I know Im getting off topic now but Im deeply saddened when I see 5 flame members trolling on newer members or not bringing hard data to the table to have a debate instead of an argument.


And see, that's exactly what I'm talking about. Rep and post counts are great, but they aren't necessarily reflective of the people who earned it. Just being a member and actively participating can earn you a fair bit of rep alone.

Quote:


> In any case, if its impossible to monitor rep then that functionality should be made for the forum on behalf of the staff. Its a rule we have here to give REP when its merited, we should have the tools to enforce it.


And that reflects on my last post. You can't police every rep point given out to every user and there are no valid tools to use to parse rep. The alternative being negative rep which I've already help test on a board that had much more traffic than OCN does. You put that tool in, people abuse it and people whine and complain about it. Negative rep is truly disruptive to a large community, and that's when you learn that people actually are a lot more concerned about rep than either you or Two Cables gives credit for. I guarantee if negative rep were turned on here, it would be turned off within a day or two because of how much chaos it would cause. Really.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Apparently you didn't acknowledge where I stated this much. /shrug
> Popularity exists in any social setting. This site being no exception, especially considering how divisive some members are here. nVidia vs AMD, Intel vs AMD, etc... And if you hadn't noticed, many of the same people argue with many of the same other people on a continuous basis. So you can paint a pretty ideological picture of utopia, but that doesn't make it so.
> Anecdotal opinions are unavoidable. That's what reviews are. One person may like one particular game, another might hate that game and like the other... or same goes with hardware, keyboards, mice, monitors, etc... Which monitor is better? Define better. I don't mind the rep system, and yes it does work. But to deny that a few people don't fish for it? Can't spite the majority because of the minority.
> And see, that's exactly what I'm talking about. Rep and post counts are great, but they aren't necessarily reflective of the people who earned it. Just being a member and actively participating can earn you a fair bit of rep alone.
> 
> And that reflects on my last post. You can't police every rep point given out to every user and there are no valid tools to use to parse rep. The alternative being negative rep which I've already help test on a board that had much more traffic than OCN does. You put that tool in, people abuse it and people whine and complain about it. Negative rep is truly disruptive to a large community, and that's when you learn that people actually are a lot more concerned about rep than either you or Two Cables gives credit for. I guarantee if negative rep were turned on here, it would be turned off within a day or two because of how much chaos it would cause. Really.


I read well enough, though not stating as much means you wasted the time to type it, doesnt it? Seemed like a full circle statement.

So, are there clubs devoted to members or something? If so Im sure Phaedrus, TC, Syrilian, Frick or Duckie would have a nice big following. Those divisive members tend to see things through the color shades you described. They may gain some form of support for blindly leading the blind but that doesnt mean they are correct. Which is where people step in and present the evidence.

There are plenty of ways to fish for it. Appraisals are popular for that, Reviews, Helping out in the PSU threads. You want to fish for rep? Go help members in sub forums that are being ignored.

TC and DuckiHo have the most rep in the forums that I know of. Most other members retire this place at around 1200+ REP if they make it that far over a period of _years._ between a couple of REP editiors it would be easy to police rep on a daily basis

If there is reprimand and punishments for improperly REP- then it would be quite similar in nature to REP+ I guarantee you wouldnt simply activate such a feature without placing some rules/standards before simply enabling it.


----------



## xenophobe

Sorry, didn't mean that offensively, I even edit/reworded it too... I never said the rep system didn't work, just that it doesn't matter as much as some people think, and judging by the response it means more to people than they're willing to admit. Nothing wrong with that at all.

Like I said, our staff played with various iterations of the rep system as it was being designed by vbulletin before it went public beta... that was like 2001/2002 if I remember correctly... there are pros and cons... the only feature that had no positive benefit whatsoever was the red -rep button.... we also had red and green dots showing the level of rep you had... and some people wore the red negative like a badge. It caused so much whining and hatred and complaining... it was actually fairly epic to see normal people who didn't appear to care complain about getting neg'd for no reason, or for a reason they didn't like.

At no point in this conversation did I ever suggest anything should change here.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean that offensively, I even edit/reworded it too... I never said the rep system didn't work, just that it doesn't matter as much as some people think, and judging by the response it means more to people than they're willing to admit. Nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> Like I said, our staff played with various iterations of the rep system as it was being designed by vbulletin before it went public beta... that was like 2001/2002 if I remember correctly... there are pros and cons... the only feature that had no positive benefit whatsoever was the red -rep button.... we also had red and green dots showing the level of rep you had... and some people wore the red negative like a badge. It caused so much whining and hatred and complaining... it was actually fairly epic to see normal people who didn't appear to care complain about getting neg'd for no reason, or for a reason they didn't like.
> 
> At no point in this conversation did I ever suggest anything should change here.


Seems like were repeating ourselves so Ill just let it go at this point.

Regardless nothing will happen, management is not known for rolling back changes


----------



## TwoCables

For those who hate OCN's new theme and want to go back to what we had before as much as possible, you now have that option:

www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic-theme-now-with-one-click-log-in-and-more

I am doing my absolute *best* to make this theme be as perfect and as complete as possible while also making it as comfortable and as familiar as possible. I am also doing my absolute best to improve upon what OCN had before *and* upon what they have now.

This is my gift to anyone who feels the same way that I do about this new theme that OCN gave to us nearly 2½ weeks ago.


----------



## SeriousTom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> For those who hate OCN's new theme and want to go back to what we had before as much as possible, you now have that option:
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1581409/ocn-classic-theme-now-with-one-click-log-in-and-more
> 
> I am doing my absolute *best* to make this theme be as perfect and as complete as possible while also making it as comfortable and as familiar as possible. I am also doing my absolute best to improve upon what OCN had before *and* upon what they have now.
> 
> This is my gift to anyone who feels the same way that I do about this new theme that OCN gave to us nearly 2½ weeks ago.


2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes. I just don't login anymore.
It is nice that you have gone to a lot of trouble with this script but I have been reading about FireFox disabling all sorts of things and won't allow themes at all shortly, so I can only imagine they will more than likely do away with even more addons. I am tempted to try it but when ( if ever ) Overclock fixes their problems it might just make more problems with your script.
Why don't we have A New Face for Overclock.net Update thread, or hasn't their been any ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. *It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes.* I just don't login anymore.


I completely and fully agree! And I do log in still...having to type my password 8 out of 10 times (per day)...















AND, I still have to click twice to even reach the log-in dialog box!...























It has been said that this is not a problem of the site but of the new platform used but all I know is that this was NOT happening to me with the previous interface!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Not sure if this has been reported or not didn't feel like reading 700+ pages..

The suggestion I have is that when running the page in windowed (not full sized) to auto shrink the new navigation bar to also allow the view of the search and User drop down.

It is very cumbersome on desktop to have to either always run full screen or flip between full screen and Windowed.

Just noticed that if I expand the window out that it can be seen, However looks like the navigation bar is a fixed size and not dynamic.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure if this has been reported or not didn't feel like reading 700+ pages..
> 
> The suggestion I have is that when running the page in windowed (not full sized) to auto shrink the new navigation bar to also allow the view of the search and User drop down.
> 
> It is very cumbersome on desktop to have to either always run full screen or flip between full screen and Windowed.
> 
> Just noticed that if I expand the window out that it can be seen, However looks like the navigation bar is a fixed size and not dynamic.


It's dynamic for about 100 pixels of shrinkage, then becomes absolutely useless. I've brought up that this site is pretty useless on smaller screens or (in my case) side-by-side windows even on my 1920x1080 screen, or even full screen on my laptops 1280x800 screen.

Edit;



If I were on my laptop in full screen, the forums drop down get's cut off ( luckily the menu scrolls with the page, so it's not too horrible, but still a pain ).


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> Not sure if this has been reported or not didn't feel like reading 700+ pages..
> 
> The suggestion I have is that when running the page in windowed (not full sized) to auto shrink the new navigation bar to also allow the view of the search and User drop down.
> 
> It is very cumbersome on desktop to have to either always run full screen or flip between full screen and Windowed.
> 
> Just noticed that if I expand the window out that it can be seen, However looks like the navigation bar is a fixed size and not dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> It's dynamic for about 100 pixels of shrinkage, then becomes absolutely useless. I've brought up that this site is pretty useless on smaller screens or (in my case) side-by-side windows even on my 1920x1080 screen, or even full screen on my laptops 1280x800 screen.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> 
> 
> If I were on my laptop in full screen, the forums drop down get's cut off ( luckily the menu scrolls with the page, so it's not too horrible, but still a pain ).
Click to expand...

I see now. The dynamic side is from the left of the overclock logo and right of the avatar, This doesn't do any justice if you are wanting to shrink down the middle between the avatar/search and the rest of the options which is quite largly separated. not sure if that was for design to have it aesthetically pleasing however I think that the middle section there should be dynamic in order to fit different resolutions.


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes. I just don't login anymore. ...


Yeah, I had to jump thru hoops and find my password in firefox just to log in and respond to this post. I appreciate people supplying fixes, but that causes me extra work and don't find it worth the bother. If the site is an *upgrade*, it kind of reminds me of Microsoft. However, newer doesn't make it better and in this instance, it's a step backwards. I know someone who made their site _prettier_, as she put it, and the traffic fell off 30%.

I'm lazy and it took too much work to just log in this time, it's probably my last time.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes. I just don't login anymore.
> It is nice that you have gone to a lot of trouble with this script but I have been reading about FireFox disabling all sorts of things and won't allow themes at all shortly, so I can only imagine they will more than likely do away with even more addons. I am tempted to try it but when ( if ever ) Overclock fixes their problems it might just make more problems with your script.
> Why don't we have A New Face for Overclock.net Update thread, or hasn't their been any ?


Wow, you really don't want to enjoy OCN's website *at all* do you? You've come up with every excuse to avoid installing Stylish, Greasemonkey, and then my theme. I don't get it. Just do it. You could do all of it with just your mouse! heh What are you afraid of? There's no permanency to *any* of it, so you have no good reason to continue doing nothing.

Mozilla is not going to disallow the installation of Stylish and Greasemonkey. They know that would be an *extremely* bad idea because it would go AGAINST their philosophy.

Anyway, you have my personal guarantee that anytime OCN changes something that screws up my theme - EVEN IN A TINY WAY - that I will jump on it IMMEDIATELY (and yes, it has already happened, but this stuff is always VERY easy to fix). Unlike everyone else on OCN, I don't have a busy life. I don't have anything else that's demanding my time or attention. So, I can give OCN and my theme my complete and undivided attention - and I do. Install my theme and you will see *tons* of evidence of that. You will also be extremely glad you did because then you will no longer care what OCN does to the look and feel of their site. You will be able to unsubscribe from this thread and go back to enjoying OCN like you were doing before November 16th.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. *It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes.* I just don't login anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely and fully agree! And I do log in still...having to type my password 8 out of 10 times (per day)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND, I still have to click twice to even reach the log-in dialog box!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been said that this is not a problem of the site but of the new platform used but all I know is that this was NOT happening to me with the previous interface!
Click to expand...

Which browser are you using?

The reason why I'm asking is, I want to see if you can install this:

https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/14419-standalone-one-click-log-in-v1-0

I can even create a simple script for you to get the classic log-in button just like we used to have as seen here:

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f4/f4d89f18_OldOCNShowingLoginAug14_2015.png

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeriousTom*
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks and I still can't log in without typing in my user name and password. It would be nice if I could see some information or if anyone is even working on fixes. I just don't login anymore. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had to jump thru hoops and find my password in firefox just to log in and respond to this post. I appreciate people supplying fixes, but that causes me extra work and don't find it worth the bother. If the site is an *upgrade*, it kind of reminds me of Microsoft. However, newer doesn't make it better and in this instance, it's a step backwards. I know someone who made their site _prettier_, as she put it, and the traffic fell off 30%.
> 
> I'm lazy and it took too much work to just log in this time, it's probably my last time.
Click to expand...

Extra work? For my theme, all you have to do is install two extensions, and then you install two different scripts and you're done - and it's all done with your left mouse button. Should I do it and then time myself to show you how long it can take? I would anticipate it taking about 20-30 seconds, *maybe* 45 seconds. It's not work, it's not a bother, and it's not time-consuming. It's extremely easy and again, it can all be done with your left mouse button.

This is coming from a person who had the exact same initial reaction as you:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/#post_24622920

It's in response to the post directly above it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/450#post_24622917

Then about 45 minutes later, I decided to try it and then I had THIS reaction: http://www.overclock.net/t/1580688/a-new-face-for-overclock-net/460#post_24622989

At the very least, *just don't log out.* Click "Remember Me" and leave that enabled and NEVER LOG OUT.


----------



## mrtbahgs

@Chipp and any other Admin or maybe even savvy coder for now as a temp solution.

Is there a high resolution image of the OCN blue flame that can be shared? All i found in my brief search was a super tiny one that comes along with every other image/icon on the website and is like 170 inches long lol.

What I am hoping to do is get a white version of it made to match the new logo at the top, but be just the flame icon. Perhaps you already have one made that you can share?
Basically the white flame with the right side filled in and not cut off to fit the word "overclock" like it is in the navbar.

Here is a quick and dirty version of what I mean (and doesnt look too bad for an inexperienced GIMP user):


I would like to be able to replace all of the blue flames on the site with the white one if possible so that everything matches and doesn't look odd with the old style blue ones. (Rep flames, Read/Unread Thread bullet points, etc)
Perhaps you are already planning to do this to the default website and can save me the trouble?


----------



## Paradigm84




----------



## G woodlogger

Unfortunately I am very sensitive to light so no white flames for me please!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes! that is perfect thank you, you deserve a virtual high five since you can't get rep, but the only thing I could find was clapping...









Here are my updated versions, one with and one without the flicker:


----------



## TwoCables

Um...

https://www.google.com/search?q=overclock.net+logo&num=100&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjW7fGm9MfJAhVG7SYKHatuDWgQ_AUIBygB&biw=1507&bih=817

The first one.










You could have done that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Um...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=overclock.net+logo&num=100&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjW7fGm9MfJAhVG7SYKHatuDWgQ_AUIBygB&biw=1507&bih=817
> 
> The first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have done that.


----------



## andrews2547

This is what I get


----------



## TwoCables

No, not "OCN logo". Type "Overclock.net logo".

Anyway:


----------



## andrews2547

This is what I'm getting.


----------



## TwoCables

Why am I the only one getting what I posted then?


----------



## andrews2547

@TwoCables it could be because you're on US google.


----------



## TwoCables

Damn that Google. lol


----------



## mrtbahgs

LMAO! I come back here and find like 5 google searches of the same thing.... yes in hindsight I could have done it on my own, but it was like 4:30am and I wasn't thinking after all the changes I made to my version of OCN Dark already.
Paradigm84 was just much nicer then ya'll and didn't yell at me for not trying google image search.

By the way, check this out, I am quite proud of figuring out how to change it all on my own, new colors to match the modern logo and the size of the flame is a bit bigger. I just have to figure out how to center it better, the blue ones weren't center to begin with though.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, I think they want them to be left-aligned.


----------



## Schmuckley

Sorry,but the "New Face" is a big Bah Fongula to everyone who has been here and made OCN as good as it is today.
For some shnook to try to push this new garbage on us is utter bs.
Seriously.
-Schmuckley.


----------



## Zero4549

So my subscriptions and activity feed STILL aren't working right.

Half the time, they don't update at all even though there is activity in the thread.

The other half of the time, they update in one place, but not the other (for instance, the little number appears on my avatar, but it doesn't show in my activity feed, or it shows in the activity feed but not in the subscriptions.

100% of the time, clicking on the link for either subscriptions or activity feed takes me to the first post in the thread, instead of the old (and much prefered behavior, which has been standard since I signed up here years ago) of taking me to the first post that I have not yet read. I've started just unsubscribing any thread longer than 3 pages that I'm not 100% actively engaged in because it is literally impossible to find where I left off and actually participate in any meaningful way.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So my subscriptions and activity feed STILL aren't working right.
> 
> Half the time, they don't update at all even though there is activity in the thread.
> 
> The other half of the time, they update in one place, but not the other (for instance, the little number appears on my avatar, but it doesn't show in my activity feed, or it shows in the activity feed but not in the subscriptions.
> 
> 100% of the time, clicking on the link for either subscriptions or activity feed takes me to the first post in the thread, instead of the old (and much prefered behavior, which has been standard since I signed up here years ago) of taking me to the first post that I have not yet read. I've started just unsubscribing any thread longer than 3 pages that I'm not 100% actively engaged in because it is literally impossible to find where I left off and actually participate in any meaningful way.


Q:Is it better or worse than it was?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> So my subscriptions and activity feed STILL aren't working right.
> 
> Half the time, they don't update at all even though there is activity in the thread.
> 
> The other half of the time, they update in one place, but not the other (for instance, the little number appears on my avatar, but it doesn't show in my activity feed, or it shows in the activity feed but not in the subscriptions.
> 
> 100% of the time, clicking on the link for either subscriptions or activity feed takes me to the first post in the thread, instead of the old (and much prefered behavior, which has been standard since I signed up here years ago) of taking me to the first post that I have not yet read. I've started just unsubscribing any thread longer than 3 pages that I'm not 100% actively engaged in because it is literally impossible to find where I left off and actually participate in any meaningful way.


So, you are looking at the "Activity" tab on your Subscriptions page, and the title text links to the threads take you to the first post - just like they do on the "Threads" tab?


----------



## Phillychuck

I used to use the subscription button 99% of the time I came here, now because its under that profile icon I never seem to click it. Plenty of space over there, I think it deserves its own icon :-(


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> I used to use the subscription button 99% of the time I came here, now because its under that profile icon I never seem to click it. Plenty of space over there, I think it deserves its own icon :-(


That's why I made OCN Classic.


----------



## TheReciever

Thats why I use OCN Classic









That and I actually get the old logo back


----------



## TwoCables

Thank you, TheReciever!


----------



## TheReciever

I really like the 74% opaque navbar as well.

Black is fine and all but it made me feel like I couldnt see anything even though it only took up maybe 8-10% of the page. Some kind of pseudo claustrophobia I dont know

I appreciate your stubborn nature TwoCables lol


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I really like the 74% opaque navbar as well.
> 
> Black is fine and all but it made me feel like I couldnt see anything even though it only took up maybe 8-10% of the page. Some kind of pseudo claustrophobia I dont know
> 
> I appreciate your stubborn nature TwoCables lol


Thank you!

For me, the black navbar was almost like wearing a really big hat. Or, like having a winter face mask on that's sliding down too far.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, you are looking at the "Activity" tab on your Subscriptions page, and the title text links to the threads take you to the first post - just like they do on the "Threads" tab?


Correct. In fact, any link to any thread whatsoever takes me to the first post, regardless of where that link appears on OCN. As you can imagine, it makes navigating any thread that is more than a few pages long almost impossible unless I am posting so frequently in it that I can see my own post on the last page and scroll down from there.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> So, you are looking at the "Activity" tab on your Subscriptions page, and the title text links to the threads take you to the first post - just like they do on the "Threads" tab?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. In fact, any link to any thread whatsoever takes me to the first post, regardless of where that link appears on OCN. As you can imagine, it makes navigating any thread that is more than a few pages long almost impossible unless I am posting so frequently in it that I can see my own post on the last page and scroll down from there.
Click to expand...

It's not happening on my end. Either it's a browser issue, an extension issue, or some other kind of issue (remember what happened with yahooapis.com being blocked).


----------



## Schmuckley

I say it's just a damn shame you gotta use this "Stylish" just to make the site tolerable.
I'm fed up and ..fed up..They don't wanna change it despite the outcries.
Obviously this is not the place it once was.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I say it's just a damn shame you gotta use this "Stylish" just to make the site tolerable.
> I'm fed up and ..fed up..They don't wanna change it despite the outcries.
> Obviously this is not the place it once was.


Would you rather be the person who's doing all the work, like me and Jiiks and agawthrop? Please try to stop being so negative. We are doing everything we can here. Angrily complaining is only going to bring us down.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It's not happening on my end. Either it's a browser issue, an extension issue, or some other kind of issue (remember what happened with yahooapis.com being blocked).


It's happening to me on 3 different computers. All of them are running windows 7 and Chrome, and all 3 are on the same network, but those are the only things they have in common.

I'll try it on a different OS and browser outside of my network just to be sure, but it doesn't seem to be isolated to any single configuration as far as I can tell (otherwise about half the people here would be saying the same thing, seeing as most people here use both chrome and windows 7)


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah I went to the vmod section as I want to volt mod the 7970m when I get it later in January and its basically a graveyard there. I was deeply saddened as I wanted to push the limits of what I can do with the 7970m (7870) but also show case it to OCN, which is really laptop ignorant.

People that used to frequent that forum dont come around often anymore it seems...I really dont want to go to another forum to find the information I need.

In any case I feel much better with the theme that is OCN Classic, there is also the Dark Theme and I have heard good things about it but havent played with it myself. You've been here a while but you likely know that any rollbacks are likely to not happen, and if they do, not for some time.

Try out the theme, TC is constantly updating it as well


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TheReciever* 
Yeah I went to the vmod section as I want to volt mod the 7970m when I get it later in January and its basically a graveyard there. I was deeply saddened as I wanted to push the limits of what I can do with the 7970m (7870) but also show case it to OCN, which is really laptop ignorant.


> People that used to frequent that forum dont come around often anymore it seems...I really dont want to go to another forum to find the information I need.
> 
> In any case I feel much better with the theme that is OCN Classic, there is also the Dark Theme and I have heard good things about it but havent played with it myself. You've been here a while but you likely know that any rollbacks are likely to not happen, and if they do, not for some time.
> 
> Try out the theme, TC is constantly updating it as well


I'm currently in the middle of assisting him with getting OCN Classic installed. It'll happen.


----------



## TheReciever




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Sorry,but the "New Face" is a big Bah Fongula to everyone who has been here and made OCN as good as it is today.
> For some shnook to try to push this new garbage on us is utter bs.
> Seriously.
> -Schmuckley.


Well said my friend!


----------



## Somasonic

Bit late to the logo party but... ummm... hrmmm....


----------



## Zero4549

Hey look, my links now work properly and take me to the first _unread_ post in a thread rather than the absolute first post... all without me changing anything.

I guess some sneaky staff member noticed my post and ninjacoded me a fix (or more likely it was a known bug reported by other users and they just got around to fixing it with coincidental timing).


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hey look, my links now work properly and take me to the first _unread_ post in a thread rather than the absolute first post... all without me changing anything.
> 
> I guess some sneaky staff member noticed my post and ninjacoded me a fix (or more likely it was a known bug reported by other users and they just got around to fixing it with coincidental timing).


I reported this some time ago, it behaves properly for me in subscribed threads and threads on the main page (news posts), but it is still a problem if I go into any forum.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hey look, my links now work properly and take me to the first _unread_ post in a thread rather than the absolute first post... all without me changing anything.
> 
> I guess some sneaky staff member noticed my post and ninjacoded me a fix (or more likely it was a known bug reported by other users and they just got around to fixing it with coincidental timing).


Or maybe nothing was changed and it's just something that was causing it on your end. Or it could have been something in between you and OCN.


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Hey look, my links now work properly and take me to the first _unread_ post in a thread rather than the absolute first post... all without me changing anything.
> 
> I guess some sneaky staff member noticed my post and ninjacoded me a fix (or more likely it was a known bug reported by other users and they just got around to fixing it with coincidental timing).
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe nothing was changed and it's just something that was causing it on your end. Or it could have been something in between you and OCN.
Click to expand...

Ill just leave this here:


----------



## Zero4549

Aaaannnd... now it has stopped working again. Thanks OCN!


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Aaaannnd... now it has stopped working again. Thanks OCN!


Thanks Obama!

Still is there any word on the Avatar and possibility of dynamically shrinking the black space in between Rigbuilder and the magnifying glass.


----------



## bfromcolo

The issue with going to the first post in a thread is now happening everywhere for me including subscribed threads that were working properly before. Hopefully there is a fix, it makes reading busy threads very difficult.

edit - my bad, activity vs thread in subscriptions. But my original problem is unchanged when reading in a forum like FAH, all conversations including those I have /read/participated in go to the first post.


----------



## dman811

I am pretty sure it was supposed to do that. Don't bother paying attention to the thread title, but it is the first button on the left that will take you to the last post that you have read in the thread. In this case, it is the one that says 279 Unread Posts.


----------



## mtcn77

Please accept my apologies for not scrolling through all posts in the whole thread, however I'm getting a few bugging issues from time to time.
The page editor tab frequently loads very late and time to time never loads. It becomes a necessity to load the full page editor for this very reason, then; however the draft editor sometimes happens to not save, too, so such a coincidence becomes a hindrance.
Also, the search button doesn't load from time to time(similar to the previously mentioned time out issue of the page editor) and just get highlighted which is also pretty much fixed by reloading. There seems to be a correlation between the not loading editor tab & unsticking navbar issues. I hope your magical fingers can befit a faster page loading ceremony which never does time out.







It might also be related to high traffic hours, though I cannot verify that.
Also, the search and profile side of the navbar zooms outside of the visible range when I zoom in android, or use vertical split-screen on desktop. Can we do anything about that, too? In my view, the updated site skin was intended as a remedy for endless scrolling to the top for desktop, or left to right for android, when the extra functions don't load due to an incidental time out.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> The issue with going to the first post in a thread is now happening everywhere for me including subscribed threads that were working properly before. Hopefully there is a fix, it makes reading busy threads very difficult.
> 
> edit - my bad, activity vs thread in subscriptions. But my original problem is unchanged when reading in a forum like FAH, all conversations including those I have /read/participated in go to the first post.


As I said before, when you are clicking a thread from the list of threads in a forum, it is *supposed* to always go to the first post - even if you are subscribed to that thread. This is because, from my understanding, this platform can't be made to do what you're asking for here. I would also NEVER want to always be brought to the last post when clicking a thread from the list of threads in a forum or on the main page. I *only* want something like that to happen when I want it to, and that's why they have a column that always contains a link to the most recent post. The name of the column is, "Last Post". The link *you're* clicking is in the column named "Thread".

I have probably spent close to 40,000 hours on overclock.net, give or take a few hundred (7 years multiplied by 365 days multiplied by 15 in order to account for my average of 15 hours per day), and I can tell you that what you're describing has never happened on OCN.


----------



## TheReciever

TC

Regarding the site loading, shortening the page view to 50 is much better.

Typically I like using 100 per page but it takes near 20-25 seconds to fully load on a 85/6 connection hardwired


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> TC
> 
> Regarding the site loading, shortening the page view to 50 is much better.
> 
> Typically I like using 100 per page but it takes near 20-25 seconds to fully load on a 85/6 connection hardwired


I don't remember talking about any site loading issues. Since you brought it up though, 100 Posts Per Page doesn't present a site loading problem for me, but it *does* cause a problem where the rendering of the smaller navbar on scrolldown halts Firefox for a few hundred milliseconds and it's very annoying. So, I switched to 10 Posts Per Page and now I never experience it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I don't remember talking about any site loading issues. Since you brought it up though, 100 Posts Per Page doesn't present a site loading problem for me, but it *does* cause a problem where the rendering of the smaller navbar on scrolldown halts Firefox for a few hundred milliseconds and it's very annoying. So, I switched to 10 Posts Per Page and now I never experience it.


For me I cant even scroll to view the thread until its done rendering. Things like the drop down menu next to your name are always the last things to load


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> For me I cant even scroll to view the thread until its done rendering. Things like the drop down menu next to your name are always the last things to load


Yeah, that's provided by yahooapis.com.


----------



## TheReciever

What a joke. Makes me miss the old days when I could surf here on my Mini 9 lol


----------



## TwoCables

lol


----------



## TheReciever

Has there been any mention on improving that or are we supposed to just cross our fingers and hope for the best?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Has there been any mention on improving that or are we supposed to just cross our fingers and hope for the best?


Pff, I don't know. Ask Yahoo.com. lol


----------



## TheReciever

Well it doesnt matter anyways, management doesnt really drop by here anymore after the initial few comments.

Were probably stuck with it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well it doesnt matter anyways, management doesnt really drop by here anymore after the initial few comments.
> 
> Were probably stuck with it.


Has it only been bad for you after this facelift? They've been depending on yahooapis.com for 4 years now.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I am pretty sure it was supposed to do that. Don't bother paying attention to the thread title, but it is the first button on the left that will take you to the last post that you have read in the thread. In this case, it is the one that says 279 Unread Posts.


I don't have those choices, only one to go to my last post in a thread I have contributed to.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> As I said before, when you are clicking a thread from the list of threads in a forum, it is *supposed* to always go to the first post - even if you are subscribed to that thread. This is because, from my understanding, this platform can't be made to do what you're asking for here. I would also NEVER want to always be brought to the last post when clicking a thread from the list of threads in a forum or on the main page. I *only* want something like that to happen when I want it to, and that's why they have a column that always contains a link to the most recent post. The name of the column is, "Last Post". The link *you're* clicking is in the column named "Thread".
> 
> I have probably spent close to 40,000 hours on overclock.net, give or take a few hundred (7 years multiplied by 365 days multiplied by 15 in order to account for my average of 15 hours per day), and I can tell you that what you're describing has never happened on OCN.


Not only is it the it the way it used to work for me, but I am no longer the only person here complaining about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> I don't have those choices, only one to go to my last post in a thread I have contributed to.


How? What he showed you as at the top of the page, right underneath the thread title. It's also at the bottom.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How? What he showed you as at the top of the page, right underneath the thread title. It's also at the bottom.


oh so it is, if I open the thread it has that choice, thats only one extra click, I can live with that, thanks.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Has it only been bad for you after this facelift? They've been depending on yahooapis.com for 4 years now.


It didn't take 20ish seconds to load until now. And I just formated for clean OS as well which I hoped would help


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> oh so it is, if I open the thread it has that choice, thats only one extra click, I can live with that, thanks.


Are you telling me that the behavior was such that when you click a thread title on the main page (or in the forum that the thread is located in) - and if you're subscribed to that thread, then you were brought to the first unread post (or the last post if there are no unread posts)?

All I ever remember happening is the same thing that happens with threads that I'm *not* subscribed to: the thread title link would bring me to the first page.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Are you telling me that the behavior was such that when you click a thread title on the main page (or in the forum that the thread is located in) - and if you're subscribed to that thread, then you were brought to the first unread post (or the last post if there are no unread posts)?


That's how it's always been for me


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Are you telling me that the behavior was such that when you click a thread title on the main page (or in the forum that the thread is located in) - and if you're subscribed to that thread, then you were brought to the first unread post (or the last post if there are no unread posts)?


Thats how it used to work me on multiple systems and OS (7/10/Mint), and not just subscribed threads, anything I had read. It still does that NOW on the main page with news threads I have read but not subscribed/contributed to, used to everywhere.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I havent been following the "click and jump to a certain post chat" much, but I just wanted to add in that I too *have always and still do* go to the first unread post when clicking a thread that I have visited before (dont need to be subbed) when it is on the main page "latest discussions." For example I may see the "Ghetto rigging shenanigans" or w/e thread on the main page, click that name of the title and it will jump to like page 370 or whatever I left off on and then I can browse the 5 or so pages that I have missed since I dont sub to it.

In my "Subscriptions" page, I *have* to click the arrow icon on the left to go to the first unread post, if I click the thread title it goes to post 1. This to is how its always been for me.

I cannot speak for if I am drilled into the forums subsections and then click a title as I don't normally do that nor would I have 100% confidence in how it worked pre-update unlike the 2 above.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I havent been following the "click and jump to a certain post chat" much, but I just wanted to add in that I too *have always and still do* go to the first unread post when clicking a thread that I have visited before (dont need to be subbed) when it is on the main page "latest discussions." For example I may see the "Ghetto rigging shenanigans" or w/e thread on the main page, click that name of the title and it will jump to like page 370 or whatever I left off on and then I can browse the 5 or so pages that I have missed since I dont sub to it.
> 
> In my "Subscriptions" page, I *have* to click the arrow icon on the left to go to the first unread post, if I click the thread title it goes to post 1. This to is how its always been for me.
> 
> I cannot speak for if I am drilled into the forums subsections and then click a title as I don't normally do that nor would I have 100% confidence in how it worked pre-update unlike the 2 above.


Switch to the Activity tab on your Subscriptions page (and deselect everything except for FORUMS). Then you will be able to click the thread title.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

This site was fine, why would someone take let a middle school kid do the makeover?


----------



## axgaming

a while since the last time I visited the OCN, and found it really beautiful website, congratulations on change of appearance, perhaps an image of a PCB in black / white as the background image and the edges would be very interesting and so combining the colors of the top menu.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axgaming*
> 
> a while since the last time I visited the OCN, and found it really beautiful website, congratulations on change of appearance, perhaps an image of a PCB in black / white as the background image and the edges would be very interesting and so combining the colors of the top menu.


Ugh, no. Please.

Tacky background images need not apply here.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Ugh, no. Please.
> 
> Tacky background images need not apply here.


This.


----------



## NKrader

I'm liking the new changes


----------



## Zero4549

Activity and Subscriptions keep fluctuating between working, not working, and somewhere in between.

Reminds me of when we first transitioned to Huddler. Had he same issues then and it took about 2 months before things started working right consistently... and even then it still took another year before it worked 100% without random week long dropouts.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Activity and Subscriptions keep fluctuating between working, not working, and somewhere in between.
> 
> Reminds me of when we first transitioned to Huddler. Had he same issues then and it took about 2 months before things started working right consistently... and even then it still took another year before it worked 100% without random week long dropouts.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1561248/activity-feed-isnt-working-properly-solved


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Activity and Subscriptions keep fluctuating between working, not working, and somewhere in between.
> 
> Reminds me of when we first transitioned to Huddler. Had he same issues then and it took about 2 months before things started working right consistently... and even then it still took another year before it worked 100% without random week long dropouts.


They've done that consistently since Huddler. It's never been 100% fixed.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, it's been in what most people would call a Beta state since its release on November 9th, 2011.


----------



## Blaise170

How the hell do you change your signature now?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> How the hell do you change your signature now?


Yeah, we used to have two different ways: the quick way, through the profile menu, and the long way. The long way is, you go to your profile page and scroll down until you get to the editor. Or you can just Ctrl+F for things like "your forum signature" or "Remove Signature" and "Edit Signature", or Ctrl+F for text that's in your signature - including the name of your rig.

Or, you can install OCN Classic and then just click "Edit Signature" in your profile menu.  (or you can just install one of the Standalone Installs that has "Edit Signature" in the profile menu as a feature).


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, we used to have two different ways: the quick way, through the profile menu, and the long way. The long way is, you go to your profile page and scroll down until you get to the editor. Or you can just Ctrl+F for things like "your forum signature" or "Remove Signature" and "Edit Signature", or Ctrl+F for text that's in your signature - including the name of your rig.
> 
> Or, you can install OCN Classic and then just click "Edit Signature" in your profile menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or you can just install one of the Standalone Installs that has "Edit Signature" in the profile menu as a feature).


Thanks TwoCables


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yeah, we used to have two different ways: the quick way, through the profile menu, and the long way. The long way is, you go to your profile page and scroll down until you get to the editor. Or you can just Ctrl+F for things like "your forum signature" or "Remove Signature" and "Edit Signature", or Ctrl+F for text that's in your signature - including the name of your rig.
> 
> Or, you can install OCN Classic and then just click "Edit Signature" in your profile menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or you can just install one of the Standalone Installs that has "Edit Signature" in the profile menu as a feature).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TwoCables
Click to expand...

You're welcome!


----------



## TwoCables

Is this the correct color of our private messaging area before the facelift? Please middle-click this to see the best version of it.



I'm mostly talking about where the messages are.

A new message:


----------



## TwoCables

Bump. I'd really love to know if that's the color we had, if anyone knows.


----------



## Dienz

I don't know if it's been suggested or thought about yet, but I'd like to see the banner remain the same whether you're scrolling or at the very top of a page. I'd like to see the 'scrolling' variant of the banner be the one for the whole page so it doesn't jump up in size when the logo with slogan appears.. the slogan-less logo should stay, and move the slogan between the 'rigbuilder' and 'search' areas.

Does that make sense?? In my head it does...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> I don't know if it's been suggested or thought about yet, but I'd like to see the banner remain the same whether you're scrolling or at the very top of a page. I'd like to see the 'scrolling' variant of the banner be the one for the whole page so it doesn't jump up in size when the logo with slogan appears.. the slogan-less logo should stay, and move the slogan between the 'rigbuilder' and 'search' areas.
> 
> Does that make sense?? In my head it does...


I think that it will never happen. You see, Wikia Gaming is responsible for this, and I recently learned that they did the exact same thing to Head-Fi.org a couple of weeks ago, and I wouldn't doubt that they are doing the exact same thing to *ALL* of their sites. Seriously, Head-Fi.org looks exactly like we do now; *everything* is the same, except for the content and the logo - pretty much.

I'm also seeing some white icons on Overclock.net now (in areas that make these icons very difficult to see), so I think this black navbar is just the beginning and I think OCN Management has their hands tied; I think they have to allow OCN to look the way Wikia Gaming wants all of their sites to look.


----------



## TheReciever

Thus overclock.net is dead









At least in my eyes.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Thus overclock.net is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least in my eyes.


Exactly.

I don't really understand the need for OCN to be owned and operated by Wikia Gaming or even why it's desirable, but it's taking something that was awesome and *unique* and turning it into 'just another forum'.

I would have quit coming here shortly after the facelift if it weren't for TheBadBull giving birth to what I turned into OCN Classic.


----------



## xenophobe

PLEASE STOP THE DAMN FLOATING BAR FROM RESIZING. Pick a damn size and keep it. If you scroll up using a trackpad on a laptop, the whole screen jitters for 2-3 seconds, and it's even worse if wifi connection isn't so great. it looks absolutely childish and horrible on a smaller screen where every inch of real estate is important...

What the hell, is this 2005 and someone just learned how to use CSS badly... seeriously. Pick one size and stick with it. It's a thing called consistency?

Out of all the poor design choices (coming from someone who has actually done a fair bit of ui design) made on this site, that has to be the most offensive.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I don't really understand the need for OCN to be owned and operated by Wikia Gaming or even why it's desirable, but it's taking something that was awesome and *unique* and turning it into 'just another forum'.
> 
> I would have quit coming here shortly after the facelift if it weren't for TheBadBull giving birth to what I turned into OCN Classic.


Yeah pretty much, I mean, come on they dont even reply _to their own threads anymore._ They just want people to keep contributing to the forums, for the promise of an overclocked account (of which I never got the benefits for anyways







) or something, just so when the time came to finally take some time to consider the community, just screw them.

It really makes me hesitant to add more reviews and guides on laptops. I mean why bother?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> PLEASE STOP THE DAMN FLOATING BAR FROM RESIZING. Pick a damn size and keep it. If you scroll up using a trackpad on a laptop, the whole screen jitters for 2-3 seconds, and it's even worse if wifi connection isn't so great. it looks absolutely childish and horrible on a smaller screen where every inch of real estate is important...
> 
> What the hell, is this 2005 and someone just learned how to use CSS badly... seeriously. Pick one size and stick with it. It's a thing called consistency?
> 
> Out of all the poor design choices (coming from someone who has actually done a fair bit of ui design) made on this site, that has to be the most offensive.


Tech | Inferno figured it out. They are community supported too, LOLz

https://www.techinferno.com/

I had to turn down my post count because the forum cant handle it. 90/6 connection on a 64-bit browser. Give me a break OCN


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> PLEASE STOP THE DAMN FLOATING BAR FROM RESIZING. Pick a damn size and keep it. If you scroll up using a trackpad on a laptop, the whole screen jitters for 2-3 seconds, and it's even worse if wifi connection isn't so great. it looks absolutely childish and horrible on a smaller screen where every inch of real estate is important...
> 
> What the hell, is this 2005 and someone just learned how to use CSS badly... seeriously. Pick one size and stick with it. It's a thing called consistency?
> 
> Out of all the poor design choices (coming from someone who has actually done a fair bit of ui design) made on this site, that has to be the most offensive.


They *are* being consistent. They're making all of their sites look and behave exactly the same way!

lol

I'd love to sit these people down (the people at Wikia Gaming who are responsible for this mess) and teach them everything I've learned in the past 30 days. I started out not even knowing how to do *anything*, and look at me now. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I don't really understand the need for OCN to be owned and operated by Wikia Gaming or even why it's desirable, but it's taking something that was awesome and *unique* and turning it into 'just another forum'.
> 
> I would have quit coming here shortly after the facelift if it weren't for TheBadBull giving birth to what I turned into OCN Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty much, I mean, come on they dont even reply to their own threads anymore. They just want people to keep contributing to the forums, for the promise of an overclocked account (of which I never got the benefits for anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or something, just so when the time came to finally take some time to consider the community, just screw them.
> 
> It really makes me hesitant to add more reviews and guides on laptops. I mean why bother?
Click to expand...

Exactly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Tech | Inferno figured it out. They are community supported too, LOLz
> 
> https://www.techinferno.com/
> 
> I had to turn down my post count because the forum cant handle it. 90/6 connection on a 64-bit browser. Give me a break OCN


What did they figure out?


----------



## xenophobe

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> They *are* being consistent. They're making all of their sites look and behave exactly the same way!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'd love to sit these people down (the people at Wikia Gaming who are responsible for this mess) and teach them everything I've learned in the past 30 days. I started out not even knowing how to do *anything*, and look at me now. lol


Ugh. It really does remind me of the early days of CSS. Everyone had to have the more fancy features, then several years back web design took a more simple and retro approach that was also more mobile friendly. I don't even visit OCN from my phone anymore. Might as well have a epileptic inducing flashing ad on their bar.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> They *are* being consistent. They're making all of their sites look and behave exactly the same way!
> 
> lol
> 
> I'd love to sit these people down (the people at Wikia Gaming who are responsible for this mess) and teach them everything I've learned in the past 30 days. I started out not even knowing how to do *anything*, and look at me now. lol


Ugh. It really does remind me of the early days of CSS. Everyone had to have the more fancy features, then several years back web design took a more simple and retro approach that was also more mobile friendly. I don't even visit OCN from my phone anymore. Might as well have a epileptic inducing flashing ad on their bar.[/QUOTE]

ROFL

I have decided that the resizing navbar isn't enough. We need it to make a cool transition sound effect too. I think the navbar should also animate and morph into the smaller size as well.

Sigh.

In other words, *I wholeheartedly and angrily agree*. I hate this immature and childish design. If I could figure out how to prevent the resizing from happening without screwing anything else up, then I would. Jiiks made an effort, but it's a major fail. So, I'm guessing this is quite difficult.

What I would prefer to do is, have the navbar autohide precisely like the Windows Taskbar does when it's set to autohide. I don't know how to do that or if it's even possible, but that's what I want to do in OCN Classic.

What I would *really* like to do is just provide everyone the option to go back to this:

https://web.archive.org/web/20150327165246/http://www.overclock.net/

If it's possible, then y'know what, it would be the default theme install and the navbar version of OCN would be a Theme Enhancement.


----------



## Schmuckley

Let's try this:If you don't like the "new face" Say: "aye"
"aye"


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Let's try this:If you don't like the "new face" Say: "aye"
> "aye"


Or just install OCN Classic and be done with it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What did they figure out?


How to have the header not hang up the whole page when not scrolling down. Not having it resize to avoid hanging up the page.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What did they figure out?
> 
> 
> 
> How to have the header not hang up the whole page when not scrolling down. Not having it resize to avoid hanging up the page.
Click to expand...

So they're on Huddler and Wikia Gaming too? It doesn't look like it to me, but I don't have an account there so I can't view the forum as a logged-in person. :/ It looks like a very different platform and design altogether though.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Nope they are on IPS
https://www.invisionpower.com/


----------



## TwoCables

Wow. Wikia Gaming's own site has a *much* better navbar:

http://huddlerhub.wikia.com/wiki/Huddler_Hub

Sigh.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. Wikia Gaming's own site has a *much* better navbar:
> 
> http://huddlerhub.wikia.com/wiki/Huddler_Hub
> 
> Sigh.


We need the same log in option.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Wow. Wikia Gaming's own site has a *much* better navbar:
> 
> http://huddlerhub.wikia.com/wiki/Huddler_Hub
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> We need the same log in option.
Click to expand...

I see how it is. They get the best of the best, and we get the garbage.

I'm looking at their listed sites on their site, and so far OCN and Head-Fi are the only ones who have lost their uniqueness. All of the other sites are just waiting like sitting ducks, soon to be trashed by Wikia Gaming's idea of good design for a website. All of the other sites who don't have the new facelift yet are still quite unique even though you can see the similarities. I would bet that they all have the same thing coming to them that we got: black navbar, black and white logo, and crappy everything else.


----------



## LostParticle

For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.

Thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.


Hmm. It's not working for me.

*Edit:* Whatever Wikia Gaming did, it broke a few things in OCN Classic. I won't point any of them out because I have a feeling no one will ever notice. I'm still going to see if I can fix them all though.

*Edit 2:* I think I have fixed everything that they broke, but I need to live with OCN Classic for a little while before I release the new version to see if I missed anything.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.


Heya,

This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/

Glad it is working as expected now.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.


Ah ha. Now I know why lots of little things were broken for me in OCN Classic. heh

Thank you for listing everything that was changed/touched. It helped me find things that I hadn't seen yet.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.
Click to expand...

yep still sucks and buggy as hell on both pc and android

i click on stuff like "quote" and it clicks the ad below it, again on both pc and android.

wish they would just go back, because frankly i have hated the update, since the update


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep still sucks and buggy as hell on both pc and android
> 
> i click on stuff like "quote" and it clicks the ad below it, again on both pc and android.
> 
> wish they would just go back, because frankly i have hated the update, since the update
Click to expand...

Have you submitted a bug report so we can investigate this ? This is the first I have heard of this issue and if it is an issue then we would like to investigate.

Please submit a bug report and follow the directions  : http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report


----------



## TheReciever

I cant even report on android, just takes me to the top of the page.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep still sucks and buggy as hell on both pc and android
> 
> i click on stuff like "quote" and it clicks the ad below it, again on both pc and android.
> 
> wish they would just go back, because frankly i have hated the update, since the update
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you submitted a bug report so we can investigate this ? This is the first I have heard of this issue and if it is an issue then we would like to investigate.
> 
> Please submit a bug report and follow the directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report
Click to expand...

Sure did, scroll up a few posts.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep still sucks and buggy as hell on both pc and android
> 
> i click on stuff like "quote" and it clicks the ad below it, again on both pc and android.
> 
> wish they would just go back, because frankly i have hated the update, since the update
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you submitted a bug report so we can investigate this ? This is the first I have heard of this issue and if it is an issue then we would like to investigate.
> 
> Please submit a bug report and follow the directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure did, scroll up a few posts.
Click to expand...

No proper bug submission = No fix.


----------



## TheReciever

Still waiting for the management response in the locked thread.

If its locked just for being locked then simply say so. Waiting on a response from management when there may well be none can be a little, irksome.

Know what I mean?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Still waiting for the management response in the locked thread.
> 
> If its locked just for being locked then simply say so. Waiting on a response from management when there may well be none can be a little, irksome.
> 
> Know what I mean?


What locked thread are you referring to?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What locked thread are you referring to?


Maybe it's the one about ".net" in the logo. I don't know every thread though so I could be wrong.

While I'd certainly also like to see a response from above, I'd rather not go into it further here (and risk getting trouble).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Maybe it's the one about ".net" in the logo. I don't know every thread though so I could be wrong.
> 
> While I'd certainly also like to see a response from above, I'd rather not go into it further here (and risk getting trouble).


Yeah, I have my speculations too, but I don't know for sure, so that's why I'm asking him. Only he knows for sure what thread he's talking about.

To be honest, I really wish everyone would just let it go because obviously, *it's a waste of time.*


----------



## TheReciever

That would be a correct assumption.

While in large part it is a waste of time, notice I am not pleading for change anymore but simply a conclusion, is that really too much to ask for?

I would hope to think 3 months is enough time to deliberate a single question. If not then at least keep in touch or announce that the issue will be deliberated at a later time due to other pressing issues. The case I have pleaded is taking roughly the same amount of time to get any feedback on as well.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> That would be a correct assumption.
> 
> While in large part it is a waste of time, notice I am not pleading for change anymore but simply a conclusion, is that really too much to ask for?
> 
> I would hope to think 3 months is enough time to deliberate a single question. If not then at least keep in touch or announce that the issue will be deliberated at a later time due to other pressing issues. The case I have pleaded is taking roughly the same amount of time to get any feedback on as well.


I think they blew it off just seconds after they locked it. They are under Wikia Gaming's thumb, and it seems to be a rather oppressive one. It's like, what can they say? It's better to stay silent than say something they might regret.

I think it's time to just accept that it's never going to happen.

By the way, if it weren't for you, then I would have forgotten all about it. I'm much happier not thinking about it or anything. Life's too short.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For the past few days I am able to log in the site "directly", meaning without having to select "Log into an existing account" any more. As soon as I load the main page and press the little fellow icon the pop-up window comes up and my User-name and Password are auto-filled in. I welcome this change and I hope it will stay.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Heya,
> 
> This was a bug fix we released on Monday: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595561/platform-release-notes-march-21st-2016/
> 
> Glad it is working as expected now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep still sucks and buggy as hell on both pc and android
> 
> i click on stuff like "quote" and it clicks the ad below it, again on both pc and android.
> 
> wish they would just go back, because frankly i have hated the update, since the update
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you submitted a bug report so we can investigate this ? This is the first I have heard of this issue and if it is an issue then we would like to investigate.
> 
> Please submit a bug report and follow the directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure did, scroll up a few posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper bug submission = No fix.
Click to expand...

._. no sense of humor


----------



## TheReciever

If that's the case then they can simply state as much.

While I do like to think fondly of the forum, I would prefer to have confidence in the staff that supports it then simply believe that they are either incapable or prefer to handle an issue with silence and hope we move along.

More and more I'm lead to these conclusions.

Don't mistake this isn't something I take pleasure in posting. I could spend the time on school, learning Korean, getting my visas in order, finishing my degree, building a forum for my friends. It just feels like a disservice at this point how it's been handled,and as a result the post was made.


----------



## TwoCables

Mega Man: to be honest with you, I didn't get that you were just being playful. So maybe E was a little offended.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> If that's the case then they can simply state as much.
> 
> While I do like to think fondly of the forum, I would prefer to have confidence in the staff that supports it then simply believe that they are either incapable or prefer to handle an issue with silence and hope we move along.
> 
> More and more I'm lead to these conclusions.
> 
> Don't mistake this isn't something I take pleasure in posting. I could spend the time on school, learning Korean, getting my visas in order, finishing my degree, building a forum for my friends. It just feels like a disservice at this point how it's been handled,and as a result the post was made.


Why not just let it go instead? It's not worth it! It's just an internet forum. It's not like you're paying for your membership.


----------



## TheReciever

I think those points have been discussed at length in multiple threads of which you were also a part of.

No real need to recycle them here.

Is it really too much to expect a conclusion? I guess you may have forgotten about it due to the reskin of ocn classic. Not everyone surfs here on a pc. So while I'm not angry everyday about the loss of functionality in mobile, as you would have put it, I've let it go, it's still something that I've very much not forgotten.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I think those points have been discussed at length in multiple threads of which you were also a part of.
> 
> No real need to recycle them here.
> 
> Is it really too much to expect a conclusion? I guess you may have forgotten about it due to the reskin of ocn classic. Not everyone surfs here on a pc. So while I'm not angry everyday about the loss of functionality in mobile, as you would have put it, I've let it go, it's still something that I've very much not forgotten.


I think you're right; maybe I've been able to let it go so easily because the scripts that I collectively call "OCN Classic" hide what Wikia Gaming did to this once beautiful place. I think that if it were impossible to make changes to websites like I have done, then yeah I guess it would still be a sore spot for me too.

Still, how long has it been? Do you honestly think that Wikia Gaming is going to let OCN management provide any official statements one way or another? What can they say that isn't already obvious? I mean really, I think the only thing you can do is just let it go. I think they probably *want* to say certain things but CAN'T. I'm sure you're aware that more than one OCN staff member hates what has been done to this place, but they can't say anything about it in public. They just have to deal with it. A couple of them use OCN Classic just as angrily as I do.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think you're right; maybe I've been able to let it go so easily because the scripts that I collectively call "OCN Classic" hide what Wikia Gaming did to this once beautiful place. I think that if it were impossible to make changes to websites like I have done, then yeah I guess it would still be a sore spot for me too.
> 
> Still, how long has it been? Do you honestly think that Wikia Gaming is going to let OCN management provide any official statements one way or another? What can they say that isn't already obvious? I mean really, I think the only thing you can do is just let it go. I think they probably *want* to say certain things but CAN'T. I'm sure you're aware that more than one OCN staff member hates what has been done to this place, but they can't say anything about it in public. They just have to deal with it. A couple of them use OCN Classic just as angrily as I do.


Right, while I'm on PC I'm pretty happy. Sadly its not my primary method of surfing here.

Its been 3 months since the last post has been made, rounding up a bit, longer if we consider when the thread was made and see feedback to start letting the question sink in.

If we were to follow your reasoning, which is more than likely on point. They shouldnt have left the promise of a future update, and simply locked the thread into the silence. For individuals that it mattered to (obviously I'm included) are now left with only the expectation that we would have a future update.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Right, while I'm on PC I'm pretty happy. Sadly its not my primary method of surfing here.
> 
> Its been 3 months since the last post has been made, rounding up a bit, longer if we consider when the thread was made and see feedback to start letting the question sink in.
> 
> If we were to follow your reasoning, which is more than likely on point. They shouldnt have left the promise of a future update, and simply locked the thread into the silence. For individuals that it mattered to (obviously I'm included) are now left with only the expectation that we would have a future update.


Put yourself in their shoes for a while and then pretend that you are dealing with you. Not fun. You're probably irritating them quite a bit. I mean, I would bet they have a lot they want to say but can't.

I know that this was offensive, but I mean really, they're people too.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Put yourself in their shoes for a while and then pretend that you are dealing with you. Not fun. You're probably irritating them quite a bit. I mean, I would bet they have a lot they want to say but can't.
> 
> I know that this was offensive, but I mean really, they're people too.


I know they are people too, its not offensive in the slightest.

The only way to display irritation is to speak up. We cant know that they are operating under restraints as its not been made public so for the time being its only an assumption.

All I am asking here is a conclusion. If they cant do that then simply state no changes will be made, the do it for other segments in the forum I dont see why the option is not available for use here.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I know they are people too, its not offensive in the slightest.
> 
> The only way to display irritation is to speak up. We cant know that they are operating under restraints as its not been made public so for the time being its only an assumption.
> 
> All I am asking here is a conclusion. If they cant do that then simply state no changes will be made, the do it for other segments in the forum I dont see why the option is not available for use here.


Well, I guess all I can say is that I'll just stay on the side of "I don't care anymore". I honestly believe that it's not worth caring about it anymore. Their silence actually speaks volumes to me, and it's more than enough to satisfy me. When I put myself in their shoes, I see why they're silent.

I believe that letting Wikia Gaming own OCN was a major mistake, just like how big of a mistake it was to switch to Huddler instead of some better platform. I know from a couple of private conversations with a couple of different staff members that they agree with me and that they could have told me the same thing prior to learning how I feel about it.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well, I guess all I can say is that I'll just stay on the side of "I don't care anymore". I honestly believe that it's not worth caring about it anymore. Their silence actually speaks volumes to me, and it's more than enough to satisfy me. When I put myself in their shoes, I see why they're silent.
> 
> I believe that letting Wikia Gaming own OCN was a major mistake, just like how big of a mistake it was to switch to Huddler instead of some _better_ platform. I know from a couple of private conversations with a couple of different staff members that they agree with me and that they could have told me the same thing prior to learning how I feel about it.


Guess I expected more from management.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Guess I expected more from management.


That's why I'm trying to emphasize that they're people too - but I think their freedom of speech on here is *FAR* more limited than ours. Over the years, I have noticed that some of these people always seem positive and cheerful and they never say anything remotely negative or disrespectful or demotivating or anything. At the worst, they just become neutral. How is that possible? Everyone loses their cool every now and then. Everyone is human. So, I think their silence may be evidence that they really *can't* say any more on this.

All I know is, I have let go of this so completely that if I weren't still subscribed to this thread, then I still wouldn't be thinking about it. It's just not worth it.


----------



## TheReciever

Agreed, ill also be moving on from these forums as a result.

Nothing will be lost as a result but Im just done. Building a forum for my community, its small but at least I dont have to pretend that everything is ok here.

Advertisements are the reason why they have no position on anything, they cant bite the hand the feeds them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Agreed, ill also be moving on from these forums as a result.
> 
> Nothing will be lost as a result but Im just done. Building a forum for my community, its small but at least I dont have to pretend that everything is ok here.
> 
> Advertisements are the reason why they have no position on anything, they cant bite the hand the feeds them.


Dude, are you freakin' serious? Are you really going to quit BECAUSE OF *THIS*?!?! Stop and think about it for a while. It's ridiculous. It's an extreme over-reaction! Can't you see that?

Will you miss being here? Will you miss OCN? Is it worth it?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Dude, are you freakin' serious? Are you really going to quit BECAUSE OF *THIS*?!?! Stop and think about it for a while. It's ridiculous. It's an extreme over-reaction! Can't you see that?
> 
> Will you miss being here? Will you miss OCN? Is it worth it?


Its the tipping point.

Our contributions albeit maybe not individually but as a whole are a large part about why this forum continues to exist. Yet, this is the level of feedback we can expect. We embrace professionalism and quality of content, save for when it refers to the forum itself. I wont even begin with the mods.

So yes, its the tipping point. I wont support this, as they are profiting from our continued traffic.

Its not like my leaving here will change the nature of forum, it will continue to operate as it always had. I just dont have to pretend that everything is the same as it had been, as the fact is, Admin will no longer give us a conclusive well thought out response on issues that arise.

For gods sake, I am not even expecting a change anymore, but a conclusion to a debate that management themselves put on hold. I dont believe this is asking for too much. If it is, management is well within their rights to tell me to shut up about it.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its the tipping point.
> 
> Our contributions albeit maybe not individually but as a whole are a large part about why this forum continues to exist. Yet, this is the level of feedback we can expect. We embrace professionalism and quality of content, save for when it refers to the forum itself. I wont even begin with the mods.
> 
> So yes, its the tipping point. I wont support this, as they are profiting from our continued traffic.
> 
> Its not like my leaving here will change the nature of forum, it will continue to operate as it always had. I just dont have to pretend that everything is the same as it had been, as the fact is, Admin will no longer give us a conclusive well thought out response on issues that arise.
> 
> For gods sake, I am not even expecting a change anymore, but a conclusion to a debate that management themselves put on hold. I dont believe this is asking for too much. If it is, management is well within their rights to tell me to shut up about it.


Suit yourself. I hope one day you realize that it's really not worth leaving OCN over something like this. It's just far too small and insignificant of a thing to quit over. Or maybe that's just the way it is for me. I mean, ok, so they said they'd say more later and they haven't. Big deal. Move on. They're human beings. Maybe they've grown extremely tired and exhausted of this and just wish it would die already. If that's the case, then y'know what? SAME HERE! A person can only take so much of the same damn thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over... Eventually, you just want to walk away even if you promised to interject one more thing.

I've been known to do the same thing on here in some threads where I just quietly unsubscribe from a thread even though people might be waiting to hear from me again. A person can only take so much.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Suit yourself. I hope one day you realize that it's really not worth leaving OCN over something like this. It's just far too small and insignificant of a thing to quit over. Or maybe that's just the way it is for me. I mean, ok, so they said they'd say more later and they haven't. Big deal. Move on. They're human beings. Maybe they've grown extremely tired and exhausted of this and just wish it would die already. If that's the case, then y'know what? SAME HERE! A person can only take so much of the same damn thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over... Eventually, you just want to walk away even if you promised to interject one more thing.
> 
> I've been known to do the same thing on here in some threads where I just quietly unsubscribe from a thread even though people might be waiting to hear from me again. A person can only take so much.


Thats your personal opinion on it.

When someone says they will do something I expect it them to follow through.

I may not like how long, drawn out it is just so I can legally be with my wife dealing with immigration's for _years_. Im tired of it, Im tired of the senseless expenses involved in dealing with them. The stupid interrogations to ensure the validity of the relationship. The continued assumption that she may be a mail order bride. Im tired of it. If I want the end result though, I have to _follow through_.

I guess its different for a forum that for the most part, doesnt care, and will continue as they were the day before. I just dont fit in that category.

Sorry its a inconvenience.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Thats your personal opinion on it.
> 
> When someone says they will do something I expect it them to follow through.
> 
> I may not like how long, drawn out it is just so I can legally be with my wife dealing with immigration's for years. Im tired of it, Im tired of the senseless expenses involved in dealing with them. The stupid interrogations to ensure the validity of the relationship. The continued assumption that she may be a mail order bride. Im tired of it. If I want the end result though, I have to follow through.
> 
> I guess its different for a forum that for the most part, doesnt care, and will continue as they were the day before. I just dont fit in that category.
> 
> Sorry its a inconvenience.


How the hell is it an inconvenience? It was a freakin' argument about bringing back the goddamn old logo and the thread got locked and apparently OCN management said they'd say more about it and you're still fuming that they haven't. Damn dude. Let it go. It's not worth it! Stay here and just toss OCN management aside. They have their world and we have ours. Let's stay focused on our world and enjoy the community. Forget the drama in the past. It's not worth it. You're letting this consume you.

Was I pissed at first? Hell yeah I was. I was enraged about the whole thing. I got so pissed off about the arguments that I even had them delete my personal thread about bringing back the old logo. However, time passed and I realized that it's just not worth it. Move forward. OCN management will always be the way they are. Just forget about them.


----------



## TheReciever

You have your position, I have mine.

If I cant have any expectations of management then why the hell am I going to continue to support them? Doesnt make any sense.

You want to gloss over it to continue utilizing the forum then thats your position, its not mine.

Lets be clear, I am not expecting you to share the same position as I, however you inquired to my reasoning and I have spoke my mind on the matter. Just because an issue didnt have swift action does not mean it should be abandoned due to lack of interest. I just want a conclusion, its pretty pathetic to think I am asking too much for this.

In almost all other faucets of OCN we expect these things, just not here I guess...


----------



## TwoCables

I'm not glossing over it. I have moved forward because it's not worth it. It was a silly argument over bringing back the old logo and they clearly stated that it will never happen and then they locked the thread because we wouldn't shut up even though they made their position clear more than once.

Also, I never felt that we support them.

Anyway, like I said before, a person can only take so much. Likewise, I've had enough. I apologize, but that's it for me. I'll still be subscribed to this thread, but now I think I know why the staff decided to just let that thread die. This is exhausting and draining. I think they know that if they say ANYTHING, then it will just create more discussions. So, it's best to just fall silent.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I'm not glossing over it. I have moved forward because it's not worth it. It was a silly argument over bringing back the old logo and they clearly stated that it will never happen and then they locked the thread because we wouldn't shut up even though they made their position clear more than once.
> *
> Also, I never felt that we support them.*
> 
> Anyway, like I said before, a person can only take so much. Likewise, I've had enough. I apologize, but that's it for me. I'll still be subscribed to this thread, but now I think I know why the staff decided to just let that thread die. This is exhausting and draining. I think they know that if they say ANYTHING, then it will just create more discussions. So, it's best to just fall silent.


Dont know what to say to that. You post here, you help keep the forum alive, and as such still support them.

I merely stated my position, obviously I feel strongly about it as I had about the forums, and also stated that me stating my position was not in effort for you to change your own. So your efforts were indeed wasted if you were trying to convince that expecting a final piece of the conversation is just asking too much.

I merely expect a respectful ending to a subject matter that deserved it. Avoiding it and hoping everyone loses interest will only display weak management staff.

It really saddens me to see this is the preferred course of action.

Furthermore they could simply update the last thread and keep it locked as they have done so in other threads that needed more time to delegate. Leaving some parting words would have really been satisfactory and leaves no avenue for discussion.

If anyone then decided to make a thread about the same subject matter, mods can cite the position of management and end the thread just like they do the numerous times that someone wants politics in the forum.

There are plenty of ways to handle it, its just not happening, and thats my issue.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi, I cannot upload a JPEG file or a screenshot








What is going on?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I cannot upload a JPEG file or a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on?


It's not working. I don't know. Make a bug report. This thread isn't the right place for this.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I cannot upload a JPEG file or a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on?


Please create a bug report here: http://www.overclock.net/f/17791/submit-a-bug-report

Please use the direction in the sticky area instructing what we need to know in the bug report.


----------

